#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Свобода воли revisited

## Цхултрим Тращи

В каких канонических текстах Тхеравады, китайского и тибетского буддизма постулируется свобода воли?

Существует ли нерушимое доказательство существования свободы воли?

Когда обдумываю эту тему снова и снова, чувствую, что свобода воли — это не более чем условность, а её признание — весьма условная точка зрения.

Как понять свободу воли?

Если воля и её свобода — это возможность контроля, то кто конкретно осуществляет контроль? Например, мне захотелось пить. Непохоже на свободный выбор. Но любое решение, кажется, обусловлено тем же — изменениями окружающей среды и запуском реакции. Не вижу разницы, захотелось ли мне пить, или практиковать Дхарму. В первом случае это реакция на потерю жидкости, во втором — на осознание факта страдания. Кажется, любое решение — это реакция на изменение внешней среды либо внутренней (возникла какая-то мысль). Как это опровергнуть?

----------

Балдинг (19.10.2015), Богдан Б (11.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

Кажется, закон кармы опровергает свободу воли как таковую. Или нет?

----------


## Топпер

Опровергнуть достаточно просто: т.к. мы живём бесчисленное количество жизней, всю цепь реакций (как внутренних, так и внешних) невозможно проследить даже теоретически. Даже если у нас будет божественный сверхкомпьютер, который сможет учесть все связи в мире. Невозможно отследить именно из-за того, что начала нет. Т.е. всегда останется пусть и ничтожно малая, но непросчитываемая переменная "х", которую невозможно учесть. Она, по сути, и может считаться свободой воли. Т.к. свобода воли - это действие, не зависящее от обстоятельств. То, которое невозможно детерминировать.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

А кто такие рекакции?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А кто такие рекакции?


Это такие маленькие существа, которые при виде "забавных" опечаток подчиняют волю человека и заставляют его флудить уже на четвёртом сообщении сложной темы  :Wink:

----------

Aion (08.03.2013), AndyZ (08.03.2013), Pedma Kalzang (08.03.2013), Petrov (28.09.2013), Балдинг (19.10.2015), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Денис Евгеньев (07.03.2013), Маркион (07.03.2013), Нико (07.03.2013), Ондрий (07.03.2013), Тао (08.03.2013), Топпер- (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

Мысль о том, что я или кто-то, мог бы поступить как то так или иначе, после или перед действием, наверное можно назвать свободой воли.

----------


## Нико

> Мысль о том, что я или кто-то, мог бы поступить как то так или иначе, после или перед действием, наверное можно назвать свободой воли.


Наверное. Только нас на действия чаще всего толкает прежде созданная карма.

----------


## Кунсанг

Чем больше вы совершаете добродетелей, говорится в Ламриме, тем больше возникает дверей во вступление в новое благое деяние. Появляется все больше возможностей к совершению благого. Исходя из этого можно предположить что чем больше хорошей кармы у человека тем больше у него свободы выбора в чем-либо. Проходя мимо винной лавки, говорится отвернуть от нее мысли и направить на благой объект. Мысль зайти в лавку и мысль пройти мимо это свобода воли. Если карма плохая сильна, то будет сильна мысль зайти в лавку такая, что с ней будет трудно совладать и человек зайдет в лавку.

----------


## Дубинин

> Наверное. Только нас на действия чаще всего толкает прежде созданная карма.


Конечно, а мысль: " я бы захотел и не делал или-захочу и не сделаю"  после или перед проишедшего по воле кармы, и будет искомой " Свободой воли".

----------

Пема Дролкар (08.03.2013), Сергей Хос (07.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Существует ли нерушимое доказательство существования свободы воли?


Интересный факт в том, что этот вопрос полностью игнорируется в канонических текстах. Вероятно Будда о нём "молчал". Причины понятны: если он скажет, что свобода воли есть, то значит есть некая "выбирающая необусловленность", которая вполне может сойти за "истинное я / атман". Если сказать, что её нет, то тогда человек легко впадает в детерминистическое воззрение: "Буду лежать на диване/ничё не делать, ибо всё предопределено". 

Поэтому Будда подходит к этой теме с иной стороны (т.е. не с точки зрения "свободы воли"). Вот так: "Будете прилагать усилия к практике Пути - достигнете освобождения. Не будете прилагать усилий к практике Пути - не достигнете освобождения". И в этом случае свободная воля или не свободная - вообще не имеет значения. Она просто выбрасывается из общей картины как некая ненужная для прекращения страданий вещь.

----------

Eugeny (08.03.2013), HansQu (13.03.2013), Won Soeng (20.12.2016), Балдинг (27.09.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Сергей Ч (12.03.2013), Топпер- (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013), Яреб (09.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

А приложение усилий -- как одна из парамит -- это свобода воли или что-то другое?

----------


## Zom

Приложение усилий, совершенно очевидно, что обусловлено, а не необусловлено. Обусловлено чем? Например, верой в Будду и во множественность жизней, или желанием очистить ум или развить его для получения сверхспособностей и т.д. и т.п. Сами по себе усилия не берутся из ниоткуда.

В стандартной схеме 5 индрий вирия (усердие) строится на саддхе (вере). Что очень логично и здраво.

----------

Won Soeng (20.12.2016), Балдинг (19.10.2015), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Топпер- (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В стандартной схеме 5 индрий вирия (усердие) строится на саддхе (вере). Что очень логично и здраво.


Ну да, всё это на вере основано. Пока ты не архат.

----------


## До

Ну при чём тут обстоятельства? Свобода воли, это _ответственность за свои поступки_. Безответственность в буддизме отрицается, а следовательно с.в. признаётся.

----------

Aion (08.03.2013), AndyZ (08.03.2013), Сергей Хос (07.03.2013), Топпер- (08.03.2013), Федор Ф (08.03.2013), Шенпен (07.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Вообще тема очень интересная, и тоже очень хочется узнать насчёт канонических источников (!). 

Правда, боюсь, ни у индусов, ни у тибетцев и китайцев нет такого концепта, как "Свобода Воли", потому что это скорее авраамическая концепция.

В целом, в соответствии с теорией кармы картина весьма детерминистична - свобода воли проявляется только лишь в момент выбора различных линий обусловленного поведения. Тут уже были где-то ссылки на научные исследования реакций мозга, происходящих в момент выбора (там основной вывод - выбор делается задолго до того, как мы это осознали и проинтерпретировали для себя причины этого выбора), однако есть определённый "генератор случайности", действие которого видно в небольшом количестве случаев выбора линий поведения - вот это-то и можно с натяжкой назвать "свободой воли".

именно об этом пел незабвенный бирюлевский бард Вова Метафизик:



> Важнейшая и тончайшая часть внутреннего устройства суры — это так называемый эмоционально-волевой блок. Заложенные в него алгоритмы очень сложны и основаны на изощренных взаимодействиях базы культурных кодов с генератором случайностей, которым, в свою очередь, управляет другой генератор случайностей — что позволяет сделать суру по-настоящему непредсказуемой. Конечно, в строго очерченных границах.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Топпер- (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Существует ли нерушимое доказательство существования свободы воли?


Можно дать разумное определение этому размытому понятию, и тогда найдётся простое и нерушимое (в пределах разумного) доказательство.
А если не давать определения, то и доказательства не найдётся.




> Как понять свободу воли?


Например, определяя это понятие так, чтобы вышла какая-то польза от введенного определения.

----------


## Юй Кан

Цхултрим, а что изменится, если, допустим, Вам кто-то докажет, что свобода воли есть (или -- что её нет и не было)? Начнёте жить как-то иначе?

----------

Жека (08.03.2013), Марина В (11.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кажется, закон кармы опровергает свободу воли как таковую. Или нет?


Карма задает набор обстоятельств, в рамках которых ежемоментно осуществляется свободный выбор совершаемого действия. Это и есть свобода воли.
"Агента свободной воли" можно указать только в махаянских категориях - это природа будды. В тхераваде такого агента нет (если не прав, пусть друзья меня поправят).

Если же и сами кармические обстоятельства счесть в определенном смысле результатом собственного выбора, то свободу воли следует понимать как абсолютную.
В таком понимании свобода воли - это спонтанная творческая игра собственного rig pa, изначальной мудрости дхармадхату.
как-то примерно вот так вот )))

----------

Aion (08.03.2013), Балдинг (19.10.2015), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Гъелкапри Мепа (09.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Чем больше человек обусловлен эмоциями, склонностями, верой в те или иные идеи - тем меньше у него свободы в принятии решений. Чем выше осознанность - тем больше свободы действий. Осознанность и спокойствие ума приводят к мудрости, мудрость приводит к гармонии, человек живущий в гармонии с самим собой и окружающим миром, может принимать свободные, взвешенные решения, имея наибольшую свободу воли, какая только возможна.

----------

Федор Ф (08.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> может принимать свободные, взвешенные решения


Взвешенные - это уже не свободные ,) Если решение хотя бы вообще на чём-то основано (пусть даже чуть-чуть) - то это уже не "свободная воля", а вполне обусловленный конструкт.

Ещё раз подчеркну, что тема идёт об обусловленности или необусловленности решений, а не о "свободе от какого-то факта".




> В таком понимании свобода воли - это спонтанная творческая игра собственного rig pa, изначальной мудрости дхармадхату.
> как-то примерно вот так вот )))


Вот я и говорю. Вполне можно постулировать Атман в этом случае .)
Всё анатта, а воля - атта ))

----------

Won Soeng (20.12.2016), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> В каких канонических текстах Тхеравады, китайского и тибетского буддизма постулируется свобода воли?


Если всё имеет свою причину, то тогда выбор такого то действия тоже имеет свою причину. Можно ли это назвать Свободой? 


Ни детерминизм, ни индетерминизм "свободой" не является .

"Кто" отвечает за мои решения?




С другой стороны можно сказать что концепция "Свободы воли" ошибочна в самом корне.  Может быть, есть "свобода" не от причинности а от прошлого. 
Например Ангулимала убил 999 человек, и всё равно смог стать Архатом. Становление Архатом не зависит (_в разумных пределах_) полностью от прошлого. 


В любом случае, я думаю что "_Что делать_" более важным вопросом.

----------

Ритл (30.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Опровергнуть достаточно просто: т.к. мы живём бесчисленное количество жизней, всю цепь рекакций (как внутренних, так и внешних) невозможно проследить даже теоретически. Даже если у нас будет божественный сверхкомпьютер, который сможет учесть все связи в мире. Невозможно отследить именно из-за того, что начала нет. Т.е. всегда останется пусть и ничтожно малая, но непросчитываемая переменная "х", которую невозможно учесть. Она, по сути, и может считаться свободой воли. Т.к. свобода воли - это действие, не зависящее от обстоятельств. То, которое невозможно детерминировать.


сложность технической реализации и рабочая теория -  несколько из разных областей. Ваш непросчитыаемый Х точно так же механистичен/детерминирован, если он происходит из причин и условий. Любой выбор обусловлен если он имеет причину. Спонтанно и тотально необусловленно  действуют только махаянские будды.

----------

AndyZ (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> "Кто" отвечает за мои решения?


Вот такой вопрос называется в канонических текстах "айонисо манасикара" - неумело направленное внимание/рассмотрение. И все подобные вопросы относятся к категории "нужно отложить в сторону". Собстна, почему сабжевая тема в каноне и не рассматривается.

----------

Won Soeng (20.12.2016), Балдинг (19.10.2015), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Топпер- (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Если всё имеет свою причину, то тогда выбор такого то действия тоже имеет свою причину. Можно ли это назвать Свободой? 
> 
> 
> Ни детерминизм, ни индетерминизм "свободой" не является .
> 
> "Кто" отвечает за мои решения?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Смех без причины --признак дурачины. )

----------

Пема Дролкар (08.03.2013), Сергей Хос (07.03.2013)

----------


## До

Вот сутта где Будда опровергает воззрения подразумевающие _безответственность_ именно как безответственные, а потому _пассивные_ (это основное качество теорий отсутствия свободы воли - пассивность, так как ничего не имеет смысла, не зависит от _воли_). А следовательно подразумевается _свобода воли_, в правильном смысле.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....061.than.html




> "Having approached the brahmans & contemplatives who hold that... 'Whatever a person experiences... is all without cause, without condition,' I said to them: 'Is it true that you hold that... "Whatever a person experiences... is all without cause, without condition?"' Thus asked by me, they admitted, 'Yes.' *Then I said to them, 'Then in that case, a person is a killer of living beings without cause, without condition. A person is a thief... unchaste... a liar... a divisive speaker... a harsh speaker... an idle chatterer... greedy... malicious... a holder of wrong views without cause, without condition.'* When one falls back on lack of cause and lack of condition as being essential, monks, *there is no desire, no effort [at the thought], 'This should be done. This shouldn't be done*.' When one can't pin down as a truth or reality what should & shouldn't be done, one dwells bewildered & unprotected. One cannot righteously refer to oneself as a contemplative. This was my third righteous refutation of those brahmans & contemplatives who hold to such teachings, such views.

----------

Балдинг (19.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> А следовательно подразумевается свобода воли, в правильном смысле.


Подразумевается не свобода воли, а необходимость принятия волевых решений и устремлений к практике. О "свободе" речи не идёт. Вне зависимости от того, свободная воля, или не свободная, т.е. обусловленная абсолютно всем и вся или же необусловлена вообще ничем, никогда и никак - Будда призывает прилагать усилия к практике. Почему я и говорю - сабжевый вопрос для буддизма не актуален вообще никак.

----------

Won Soeng (20.12.2016), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Вот такой вопрос называется в канонических текстах "айонисо манасикара" - неумело направленное внимание/рассмотрение. И все подобные вопросы относятся к категории "нужно отложить в сторону". Собстна, почему сабжевая тема в каноне и не рассматривается.


А как вы относитесь к самому эксперименту? Кстати, сам Аджхан Брахм говорил об этих исследованиях как намек что нету Свободы Воли.

----------

Won Soeng (20.12.2016)

----------


## Zom

> А как вы относитесь к самому эксперименту?


Точно также, как к любым другим не имеющим отношения к практике Дхаммы экспериментам .) Т.е. - любопытно, но не более того. Вне зависимости от результата эксперимента, практика будет осуществляться. Если вдруг в результате эксперимента вы перестали практиковать, значит вы попали под влияние неумелого рассмотрения (айонисо манасикара).

----------

Won Soeng (20.12.2016), Богдан Б (11.03.2013)

----------


## До

> Подразумевается не свобода воли, а необходимость принятия волевых решений и устремлений к практике. О "свободе" речи не идёт.


Идёт. Не идёт речи о наивных представлениях о свободе воли, типа там о "свободе выбора" и прочих "обстоятельствах". Да, вот о них речи не идёт.




> Вне зависимости от того, свободная воля, или не свободная, т.е. обусловленная абсолютно всем и вся или же необусловлена вообще ничем, никогда и никак - Будда призывает прилагать усилия к практике. Почему я и говорю - сабжевый вопрос для буддизма не актуален вообще никак.


При "несвободной воле" усилие не имеет смысла, от него ничего не зависит. Если усилие имеет смысл (и ответственность), то это называется "свобода воли". Почему "свобода воли" рассматривается в западной философии? Поэтому и рассматривается, как вопрос об ответственности за поступки. Всякие "свободы выбора" это лишь варианты неудачных попыток его решить, а не суть вопроса.

----------

Балдинг (19.10.2015), Джнянаваджра (07.03.2013), Федор Ф (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Не идёт речи о наивных представлениях о свободе воли,


А тема как раз именно о таких представлениях о воле.

----------

Won Soeng (20.12.2016), Ондрий (07.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## До

> А тема как раз именно о таких представлениях о воле.


Заметьте, говорят _раз нет_ свободы выбора, _то нет_ и свободы воли. Т.е. свобода выбора, это _аргумент_ на тему свободы воли. А не нечто тождественное свободе воли.

А на счёт "_Вне зависимости от того, свободная воля, или не ... Будда призывает прилагать усилия к практике_." Так будет человек прилагать усилие или не будет как раз и _зависит_ от предыдущих рассуждений. Поэтому не "вне зависимости", а "зависимо".

----------

Балдинг (19.10.2015)

----------


## Secundus

> В каких канонических текстах Тхеравады, китайского и тибетского буддизма постулируется свобода воли?


буддизм постулирует анатту

----------


## Германн

Третья Благородная Истина.

----------


## Германн

> Чем больше человек обусловлен эмоциями, склонностями, верой в те или иные идеи - тем меньше у него свободы в принятии решений. Чем выше осознанность - тем больше свободы действий. Осознанность и спокойствие ума приводят к мудрости, мудрость приводит к гармонии, человек живущий в гармонии с самим собой и окружающим миром, может принимать свободные, взвешенные решения, имея наибольшую свободу воли, какая только возможна.


Чем _осознанность_ отличается от работы автосигнализации?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> буддизм постулирует анатту


Только на определенном этапе.
А потом (в вайпулья-сутрах) снова постулирует атту )))

Even though he (Tathagata) has said that all phenomena [dharmas] are devoid of the Self, it is not that they
are completely/ truly devoid of the Self. What is this Self? Any phenomenon [dharma] that is
true [satya], real [tattva], eternal [nitya], sovereign/ autonomous/ self-governing [aisvarya], and
whose ground/ foundation is unchanging [asraya-aviparinama], is termed 'the Self' [atman].

If a person is able truly to discern
That his intrinsic being possesses the Buddha-dhatu [Buddha-Nature],
Then you should know that such a person
*Will enter into the Secret Matrix [ = the Tathagatagarbha].
That person who knows the Self [atman] and what belongs to the Self [atmiya]
Has already transcended the mundane world.*
...
*The nature of the Self and the Buddha-Nature do not differ.*
This is the path the Buddha praises;
This is where man rightly steps forwards
And when one abides in peace.

...

И в последней главе:
As a result of this, on the morning of Buddhahood, *he (Tathagata) attains the Sovereign Self [aisvarya-atman; i.e. the autonomous, free and unrestricted Self].*

MAHAYANA MAHAPARINIRVANA SUTRA

Вот это самое Self [atmiya] = Buddha-dhatu и есть агент свободной воли.

----------

Aion (08.03.2013), Ондрий (07.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Существует ли нерушимое доказательство существования свободы воли?


Это первый шаг веры. Доказать свободу воли "с нуля" невозможно: если интуиция непосредственно её не демонстрирует, или данные опыта вызывают сомнения, можно только верить в Третью Благородную Истину. В парадигме безначальных перерождений, доказуема: если бы не было свободы воли, необходимая комбинация всех причин и условий Пробуждения уже сложилась бы в бесконечности прошлого.




> Как понять свободу воли?


Нередуцируемость опыта = пустота дхарм.

----------


## Германн

А в чём прикол: верить, что человек калькулятор? Убирает мешающие чувственным наслаждениям сомнения? Избавляет от страха ответственности, потому что никого на самом деле нет? Что это может дать, кроме перечисленного? В чём ценность либо функциональность такой веры?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мысль о том, что я или кто-то, мог бы поступить как то так или иначе, после или перед действием, наверное можно назвать свободой воли.


Т.е. свобода воли —это подсчёт выгоды от различных вариантов действий?




> Цхултрим, а что изменится, если, допустим, Вам кто-то докажет, что свобода воли есть (или -- что её нет и не было)? Начнёте жить как-то иначе?


Если мне докажут, что она есть, я открою для себя что-то новое, что ускользало до сих пор от моего внимания. Некоторое время буду испытывать баттхёрт, на основании чего скорее всего придётся перестроить всю 無為ную картину мира, и начать активно его изменять. Если не докажут, я найду подтверждение тому, что мне кажется, и буду продолжать менять образ жизни в направлении меньшего контроля. И кроме того, определю некоторые высказывания Германна как бредовые и перестану тратить усилия на попытку их понять, перенаправлю силы на что-то, что будет казаться более полезным.




> А в чём прикол: верить, что человек калькулятор? Убирает мешающие чувственным наслаждениям сомнения? Избавляет от страха ответственности, потому что никого на самом деле нет? Что это может дать, кроме перечисленного? В чём ценность либо функциональность такой веры?


Если человек калькулятор, то вера в свободу это заблуждение. На поддержание заблуждения впустую расходуется очень много силы, которую можно сэкономить, если придерживаться верного воззрения, что человек несвободен, и потратить на достижение освобождения.

Если человек не калькулятор, то напротив, вера в свободу это попытка прорваться через ложные воззрения к подлинному положению вещей, и силы, затраченные на поддержание этой веры затрачены в конечном счёте на достижение освобождения.

----------

Балдинг (19.10.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нередуцируемость опыта = пустота дхарм.


Не понимаю, что такое нередуцируемость и опыт чего. Объясните, пожалуйста.

----------

Тао (08.03.2013)

----------


## Шенпен

Да ,собственно, самсара - она и в Африке самсара.Мы в самсаре не обладаем  свободой ,т.к. тут все наши действия и выбор обусловлены кармой. Мы действуем под влиянием мешающих эмоций ,ум наш омрачён- это всем известный факт.
Единственная надежда - это драгоценное человеческое рождение, дающее нам тот минимум свободы который позволяет принять осознанное решение практиковать Дхарму.
А дальше, чем меньше мешающих эмоций - тем больше свобода,которая ,в идеале ,есть - спонтанная активность на благо всех ЖС.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

Воля (четана) - по сути, относится к пятой кхандхе, к санскхаре. Она никогда не может быть свободной, ибо зависит от всех других кхандх: от рупы, от контакта, от сознания. После того, как произошел контакт, возникает распознавание, чувство, и сання (восприятие) дает импульс для воли. Слабый импульс не воспринимается человеком как импульс, но принятие решение более или менее важного - да. В его формировании огромную роль принадлежит памяти, которая связана с санней, ведь обычно люди действуют по стереотипам. Я так делал вчера, я так делаю сегодня и я буду так делать завтра. 
Свободная, ни от чего не зависимая воля это абсурд, оксюморон, ибо санкхара сама по себе обусловлена.

----------

Eugene G. (10.03.2013), Zom (08.03.2013), Балдинг (19.10.2015), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> "Кто" отвечает за мои решения?


Эксперимент наглядно демонстрирует, что осознание происходящего происходит много позже самого происходящего.

Обычно мы думаем, что цепочка работает по схеме "я решаю что-то сделать -> мозг посылает команду -> действие".
По факту конец цепочки выглядит так: "мозг проявляет активность по решению, какое выполнить действие -> возникает осознавание того, что я хочу сделать -> действие".

Если в первом случае источником действия мы предполагаем своё я.
То во втором случае нужно определить источник мозговой активности. В эксперименте испытуемый действовал не случайно, а выполнял условия эксперимента. Для этого ему было необходимо их осознать. Он осознанно принял для себя необходимость данных действий.

Используя тот же подход, можно сказать, что:
Мозговая активность от прослушивания условий эксперимента -> осознавание, что согласен выполнять условия эксперимента -> ... эксперимент ... -> мозговая активность по решению, какую кнопку нажать -> осознание, какую кнопку нажать -> нажатие.

Сознание в этой цепочки выполняет роль не источника (свобода воли в том смысле, что волен делать всё), а регистратора. Как об этом говорится в абхидхарме. Шесть сознаний - это просто акт регистрации контакта. Но ещё сознание выступает в роли регулятора. Последующие действия согласованы с предыдущим осознаванием. Даже если нет памяти об этом осознавании.

Возможно ли заранее оговорённое действие без осознания процесса договорённости? Формально, нет. Если дать установку на незнакомом языке, то мы не поймём, что необходимо делать,  и дальнейшие наши действия будут регулироваться данным непониманием, а не данными инструкциями. Но понимание не означает вербализацию или даже способность к вербализации, что демонстрируют другие опыты. Разное понимание может возникать в разных отделах мозга.

В любом случае, Будда не противоречит этим фактам, говоря, что необходимо совершать осознанные действия и следить за тем, чтобы действия строго соответствовали выбранной линии поведения. Этот факт важен для понимания как обусловленности, так и роли сознания в этой обусловленности.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Взвешенные - это уже не свободные ,) Если решение хотя бы вообще на чём-то основано (пусть даже чуть-чуть) - то это уже не "свободная воля", а вполне обусловленный конструкт.


Любое решение так или иначе будет обусловлено... его принятием  :Smilie:  Свобода воли - это возможность совершать наибольший спектр действий в любой момент времени, когда можешь копать, а можешь не копать. Но если эти действия осознанные, и на их принятие не влияет чужая воля, то они совершаются с максимально свободной волей, т.е. на принятие решения влияет наименьшее количество внутренних и внешних обусловленностей. 




> Ещё раз подчеркну, что тема идёт об обусловленности или необусловленности решений, а не о "свободе от какого-то факта".


Т.е. о сферической свободе в вакууме.

----------


## Greedy

> Любое решение так или иначе будет обусловлено... его принятием  Свобода воли - это возможность совершать наибольший спектр действий в любой момент времени, когда можешь копать, а можешь не копать. Но если эти действия осознанные, и на их принятие не влияет чужая воля, то они совершаются с максимально свободной волей, т.е. на принятие решения влияет наименьшее количество внутренних и внешних обусловленностей.


Не бывает такого.
Волевым человеком называют того, чья целенаправленная деятельность не подвержена обстоятельствам.
Безвольным же называют того, чья целенаправленная деятельность быстро прекращается под гнётом обстоятельств.

Таким образом под самой "волей" следует понимать целенаправленную деятельность.
Само же целеполагание зависит от обстоятельств. Не может быть целенаправленной деятельности, ничем не вызванной и никуда не направленной.

Отказаться от волевых действий - беспомощно болтаться на волнах случайных устремлений.
Совершать волевые действия - двигаться в выбранном направлении.
И согласно Дхарме Будды есть такие действия, совершение которых ведёт к освобождению. И начало их в вере в Будду и в его Учение. И эта вера приводит к волевому решению слушать Учение. Слушание приводит к пониманию. Понимание приводит к волевому решению практиковать. Практика приводит к результату.

----------

Балдинг (19.10.2015), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Нико (08.03.2013), Ритл (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

Мне только интересно, Greedy. Какой процент этого волеобразования занимает кармическая обусловленность?

----------

Eugene G. (14.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если мне докажут, что она есть, я открою для себя что-то новое, что ускользало до сих пор от моего внимания. Некоторое время буду испытывать баттхёрт, на основании чего скорее всего придётся перестроить всю 無為ную картину мира, и начать активно его изменять. Если не докажут, я найду подтверждение тому, что мне кажется, и буду продолжать менять образ жизни в направлении меньшего контроля.


Человек -- если говорить о быстрых, безотлагательных поступках -- поступает в неком _здесь и сейчас_ только так, как может поступить, и никак иначе. Т.е., в реале у него просто нет выбора, поскольку его действие обусловлено всей его предыдущей жизнью (если шире, то -- неисчислимыми предыдущими жизнями).

Если же у человека есть возможность предварительно подумать, то он может перебирать варианты, _просчитывая последствия на основе неких умозаключений и исходя из своих целевых предпочтений_. Но ведь и при этом его решение поступить так или иначе будет основываться на чём-то, в чём он несвободен. Уж не говоря о том, что конкретная ситуация свершаемого им впоследствии поступка может оказаться непредвиденной и все предварительные просчёты отправятся... псу под хвост.

Чтоб не растекаться, скажу сразу о варианте крайнем.
*Даже пробуждённый несвободен!* Ведь и он не может поступить иначе, чем это обусловлено... его пробуждённостью. : )

И вот замечательное стихотворение Арсения Тарковского по поводу свободы.

*ЗИМА В ЛЕСУ*

Свободы нет в природе,
 Ее соблазн исчез,
 Не надо на свободе
 Смущать ноябрьский лес.

 Застыли в смертном сраме
 Над собственной листвой
 Осины вверх ногами
 И в землю головой.

 В рубахе погорельца
 Идет Мороз-кащей,
 Прищелкивая тельца
 Опавших желудей.

 А дуб в кафтане рваном
 Стоит, на смерть готов,
 Как перед Иоанном
 Боярин Колычев.

 Прощай, великолепье
 Багряного плаща!
 Кленовое отрепье
 Слетело, трепеща,

 В кувшине кислорода
 Истлело на весу...
*Какая там свобода,
 Когда зима в лесу.*
Потому единственное, о чём, по мне, можно и нужно помнить, это о необходимости заниматься обузданием собственного ума, т.е. -- о лишении себя самого "свободы" поступать неблагим образом на основе "я", "моё" и т.п. : )

----------

Eugene G. (14.03.2013), Ашвария (08.03.2013), Балдинг (19.10.2015), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Марина В (11.03.2013), Ритл (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Человек имеет много свобод в выборе своих действий, но до обретения свободы от сансары ограничен в свободе действий кармой. Но говорится, что человек начиная укрощать ум с помощью буддийских методов обретает все большую свободу. В уме возникает много импульсов - сделать то, сделать это, но он укрощает свой ум, укрощает неблагие импульсы и следует благим импульсам. Тогда он немного начинает контролировать свою карму, становится немного хозяином своей настоящей кармы, не полностью подвержен воздействию прошлой кармы. Выходит как бы немного из-под действия кармы. Это определенная свобода. Но например свободы родиться по желанию своему где угодно еще нет. Чем больше заслуг и чем более контролируется ум, тем больше способностей ума и больше свободы получается. Когда полностью выходит из-под влияния прошлой кармы, освободившись от сансары, тогда будет большая свобода воли. Волен решать что-то и делать сам. Полная свобода воли наверное только у будд. То есть даже если будду принуждать будут что-то делать он будет сам решать что делать. Это будет обусловлено, но в этом также будет свобода воли.

----------

Германн (08.03.2013), Ритл (08.03.2013), Федор Ф (08.03.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Человек имеет много свобод в выборе своих действий, но до обретения свободы от сансары ограничен в свободе действий кармой. Но говорится, что человек начиная укрощать ум с помощью буддийских методов обретает все большую свободу. В уме возникает много импульсов - сделать то, сделать это, но он укрощает свой ум, укрощает неблагие импульсы и следует благим импульсам. Тогда он немного начинает контролировать свою карму, становится немного хозяином своей настоящей кармы, не полностью подвержен воздействию прошлой кармы. Выходит как бы немного из-под действия кармы. Это определенная свобода. Но например свободы родиться по желанию своему где угодно еще нет. Чем больше заслуг и чем более контролируется ум, тем больше способностей ума и больше свободы получается. Когда полностью выходит из-под влияния прошлой кармы, освободившись от сансары, тогда будет большая свобода воли. Волен решать что-то и делать сам. Полная свобода воли наверное только у будд. То есть даже если будду принуждать будут что-то делать он будет сам решать что делать. Это будет обусловлено, но в этом также будет свобода воли.


Примерно то же самое хотел написать. Ну, дополню тогда только немного.
Путь ведет к освобождению. То есть, к обретению полной, абсолютной свободы. Чем ближе мы к цели - тем большую свободу воли обретаем. Эта свобода обусловлена мудростью. Обычный, не мудрый человек живет в сансаре, как в тюрьме. Ему кажется, что он волен поступать, как угодно, что он обладает свободой воли, на самом деле его влечет поток сансары и он не волен что-то изменить. Тот, кто обуздал мнимую свободу и повернул против течения - проявляет истинную свободу воли и, в результате, - выбирается из потока сансары, то есть обретает абсолютную свободу.

----------

Германн (08.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Да, с точки зрения сутры происходит постепенное вероятно достижение свободы воли, но методы такие как Дзогчен или высшая тантра, там наверно свобода воли может трактоваться немного по-другому. Я уже свободен сейчас например.

----------


## Нико

> Я уже свободен сейчас например.


Поздравляю с 8 марта тогда!

----------


## Кунсанг

> Поздравляю с 8 марта тогда!


Это Вас с 8 марта и всех благ! Я привожу лишь пример возможной трактовки свободы. Это не Я свободен. Это пример.

----------


## Нико

> Это Вас с 8 марта и всех благ! Я привожу лишь пример возможной трактовки свободы. Это не Я свободен. Это пример.


Спасибо за поздравление! Ну и кто там из дзогченовцев свободен уже? То, что воззрение дзогчен предполагает изначальную свободу, -- я в курсе. Но, следуя этому воззрению, можно ли считать себя стопроцентно свободным от клеш и страданий?

----------


## Кунсанг

В практике Дзогчен когда практик уже подготовлен к этой практике и ум его зрел, считается остается совсем немного практики и ты уже освобожден. Практика днем освобождение вечером. Просто таких практиков вероятно число стремящееся к единицам.

----------


## Нико

> Просто таких практиков вероятно число стремящееся к единицам.


Вот и я о том же.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вот и я о том же.


Потому что, если методы Дзогчен подразумевают такое скорое достижение свободы, то те люди, которые скоро не достигают ее через Дзогчен, практикуют что-то другое отличное от настоящего Дзогчена или получается не совсем полная практика и достижение свободы отдаляется.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Не бывает такого.





> Таким образом под самой "волей" следует понимать целенаправленную деятельность.
> Само же целеполагание зависит от обстоятельств. Не может быть целенаправленной деятельности, ничем не вызванной и никуда не направленной.


Ну так я практически тоже самое и сказал, только другими словами.

----------


## Топпер

> Наверное. Только нас на действия чаще всего толкает прежде созданная карма.


Это заблуждение. Каммавипака не обладает активным действием. Каммавипака - это всегда пассивный плод каммы. Будда критиковал воззрение на тему того, что всё, что мы делаем, обусловленно каммой. Будда говорил, что если бы это было так, воры были бы ворами, праведники совершали бы только праведные поступки и т.д. и не было бы возможности изменить своё поведение.

----------

Балдинг (19.10.2015), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Германн (08.03.2013), Ритл (08.03.2013), Сергей Хос (08.03.2013), Федор Ф (08.03.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> В *практике* Дзогчен когда *практик* уже подготовлен к этой *практике* и ум его зрел, считается остается совсем немного *практики* и ты уже освобожден. *Практика* днем освобождение вечером. Просто таких *практиков* вероятно число стремящееся к единицам.


 :Smilie:  О, это магическое слово "*практика*"!

----------

Топпер- (08.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> сложность технической реализации и рабочая теория -  несколько из разных областей. Ваш непросчитыаемый Х точно так же механистичен/детерминирован, если он происходит из причин и условий. Любой выбор обусловлен если он имеет причину. Спонтанно и тотально необусловленно  действуют только махаянские будды.


Там у меня вторая часть более важная. Про то, что даже теоретически невозможно просчитать коэффициент.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

ПОчему же, воры ведь совершают огромное множество разной кармы, не только воруют день и ночь. Поэтому и результаты разные, был вором, встал на путь исправления и т.д.

----------


## Нико

> Это заблуждение. Каммавипака не обладает активным действием. Каммавипака - это всегда пассивный плод каммы. Будда критиковал воззрение на тему того, что всё, что мы делаем, обусловленно каммой. Будда говорил, что если бы это было так, воры были бы ворами, праведники совершали бы только праведные поступки и т.д. и не было бы возможности изменить своё поведение.


Не, я не говорю, что всё стопроцентно обусловлено, и воры могут остаться только ворами, а праведники -- только праведниками. Такого в жизни не бывает. Есть тибетская пословица: "Если это не меняется, то это -- не ум". Меня интересует процентное соотношение, т.е. сколько кармы, а сколько свободы воли.

----------


## Топпер

> ПОчему же, воры ведь совершают огромное множество разной кармы, не только воруют день и ночь. Поэтому и результаты разные, был вором, встал на путь исправления и т.д.


Неблагое не может породить благое. Если бы предыдущая камма жёстко обуславливала наши действия, то вор мог бы только воровать.

----------

Bob (08.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Ритл (08.03.2013), Сергей Хос (08.03.2013), Федор Ф (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Меня интересует процентное соотношение, т.е. сколько кармы, а сколько свободы воли.


Свободы воли - очень немного. А каммы - фактически ноль (за исключением отдельных случаев, описанных в Каноне). Каммавипака не влияет на четану. Каммавипака создаёт только "сцену" на которой разворачивается действие сознания.

----------

Балдинг (19.10.2015), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Ритл (08.03.2013), Сергей Хос (08.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Неблагое не может породить благое. Если бы предыдущая камма жёстко обуславливала наши действия, то вор мог бы только воровать.


Вор даже самый закоренелый не может совершать только одну карму воровства. Человек совершает и благое и неблагое и созревает это так как вы и говорите что благое порождает благое и неблагое - неблагое. Если у вора есть какая то небольшая благая карма то и она принесет свой результат.

----------


## Топпер

> Вор даже самый закоренелый не может совершать только одну карму воровства. Человек совершает и благое и неблагое и созревает это так как вы и говорите что благое порождает благое и неблагое - неблагое. Если у вора есть какая то небольшая благая карма то и она принесет свой результат.


Вы так и не поняли о чём я говорил. Вы сейчас спорите сами с собой.

----------


## Германн

> Если всё имеет свою причину, то тогда выбор такого то действия тоже имеет свою причину. Можно ли это назвать Свободой? 
> Вложение 12842
> 
> Ни детерминизм, ни индетерминизм "свободой" не является .
> 
> "Кто" отвечает за мои решения?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Сама постановка вопроса: "абсолютная причинная детерминированность / абсолютная свобода" - неверна. Опыт не лишён свободы: этого достаточно. Есть минимальная  степень свободы (у простейших организмов, например), а есть предельная (у совершенных Будд). Слово "причина" многозначно: можно обоснованно назвать причиной и не лишённый свободы опыт. Тогда нет никаких противоречий с Вашей схемой. Не лишённые свободы виды опыта, пустые дхармы, никто не отменял: даже Дхармакая есть "тело" асанскрита дхарм. Всё абсолютное, тотальное - как, например, свобода и детерминированность - не соответствует истине. Полная редукция чего-то к самому себе неадекватна. (Будды не свободны одним своим решением исправить чью-то карму.)

Эксперимент, показанный в фильме, демонстрирует возможности научного предсказания: подкрепляет теорию. Это не отменяет свободу. Человек принимает решение задолго до того, как вписывает его в контекст памяти, рационально осмысляет: решения чаще всего опережают объяснения. Это не опровержение свободы, присутствующей в принятии решений.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вы так и не поняли о чём я говорил. Вы сейчас спорите сами с собой.


Это вы не поняли. Вы говорите, что вор будет только вором со слов Будды, если карма строго обусловлена, и что такого нет. Но в Махаяне карма строго обусловлена и неблагое порождается из неблагого, а благое из благого. И поскольку вор совершает и благое иногда, то он будет испытывать разные результаты. Не только вором и т.д.

----------


## Топпер

> Это вы не поняли. Вы говорите, ....


Ну если я не понял, что я имел в виду, то о чём вообще говорить?

----------

Bob (08.03.2013), Тао (09.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Каммавипака не влияет на четану. Каммавипака создаёт только "сцену" на которой разворачивается действие сознания.


А что есть каммавипака? Простите за неведение.

----------


## Топпер

> А что есть каммавипака? Простите за неведение.


Я вам уже миниму два раза за эти годы на данный вопрос отвечал. И всё время при аналогичных обстоятельствах. 

Каммавипака - это плод каммы.

----------

Балдинг (19.10.2015), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Жека (08.03.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Камма, камма... Человек может преодолеть свою камму, значит свобода воли есть.

----------

Германн (08.03.2013), Тао (09.03.2013), Топпер- (08.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я вам уже миниму два раза за эти годы на данный вопрос отвечал. И всё время при аналогичных обстоятельствах. 
> 
> Каммавипака - это плод каммы.


Так бы и сказали сразу: плод каммы.

----------


## Германн

По теме фильма, ссылку на который дал АlexT: 

"Так трусами нас делает раздумье, 
И так решимости природный цвет 
Хиреет под налетом мысли бледным, 
И начинанья, взнесшиеся мощно, 
Сворачивая в сторону свой ход, 
Теряют имя действия" 

Шекспир, монолог Гамлета.

Неинтеллигентный пример: в боевом самбо есть принцип, согласно которому проигрывает схватку тот, кто первым струсит (что неизбежно в каждом рукопашном бою), кто начинает рассуждать об опасности в неподходящий момент. Шекспир, однако, знал вопрос.

Интеллигентный пример: социальные психологи подкрепили экспериментально теорию о том, что одна система взглядов у человека руководит его действиями - но другая руководит его объяснениями действий. Эксперимент заключался в том, что в теологическом колледже, после занятия на тему духовной любви, студентов ждал в дворике переодетый нищим экспериментатор, просящий о помощи. Увлечённые размышлениями о любви, студенты проходили мимо.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это заблуждение. Каммавипака не обладает активным действием. Каммавипака - это всегда пассивный плод каммы. Будда критиковал воззрение на тему того, что всё, что мы делаем, обусловленно каммой. Будда говорил, что если бы это было так, воры были бы ворами, праведники совершали бы только праведные поступки и т.д. и не было бы возможности изменить своё поведение.


Ело ринпоче однако говорил о том, что каммавипака заключает в себе новое создание кармы. Два в одном - и испытываемый плод и в то же время причина для новой кармы. Деяние воровства это одновременно и плод кармы и причина новая закладывается для испытания результата воровства.

----------

Германн (08.03.2013), Ритл (08.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ело ринпоче однако говорил о том, что каммавипака заключает в себе новое создание кармы. Два в одном - и испытываемый плод и в то же время причина для новой кармы. Деяние воровства это одновременно и плод кармы и причина новая закладывается для испытания результата воровства.


Плодом прошлой неблагой каммы (например воровства) может быть рождение, допустим, в семье с солидным криминальным багажом. Где живут по понятиям и где каждый уважающий себя член семьи должен сходить на зону. Вот это - плод. Конечно, это в некотором смысле обуславливает дальнейшее поведение человека, но не напрямую, а как раз таки созданием благоприятных условий для того, чтобы он стал вором. 
Но конечное решение всё-равно остаётся за человеком. Новую камму он будет творить самостоятельно. Невзирая на условия.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Ритл (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Плодом прошлой неблагой каммы (например воровства) может быть рождение, допустим, в семье с солидным криминальным багажом. Где живут по понятиям и где каждый уважающий себя член семьи должен сходить на зону. Вот это - плод. Конечно, это в некотором смысле обуславливает дальнейшее поведение человека, но не напрямую, а как раз таки созданием благоприятных условий для того, чтобы он стал вором. 
> Но конечное решение всё-равно остаётся за человеком. Новую камму он будет творить самостоятельно. Невзирая на условия.


Все обусловлено кармой в сансаре и вне кармы ничего нет. Плод, сходный по результату это продолжение воровства. И в этом плоде есть новая причина для будущего воровства. Самостоятельно творить карму без опоры на что-либо невозможно. Это будут или благие или неблагие мотивы, или нейтральные. Махание рукой в воздухе без особых мыслей создаст нейтральную карму, которая не принесет благой или неблагой результат. Но эти мотивы возникают в уме тоже по причине прошлой кармы.

----------


## Топпер

> Все обусловлено кармой в сансаре и вне кармы ничего нет. Плод, сходный по результату это продолжение воровства. И в этом плоде есть новая причина для будущего воровства. Самостоятельно творить карму без опоры на что-либо невозможно. Это будут или благие или неблагие мотивы, или нейтральные. Махание рукой в воздухе без особых мыслей создаст нейтральную карму, которая не принесет благой или неблагой результат. Но эти мотивы возникают в уме тоже по причине прошлой кармы.


Я вам уже ранее говорил, что взгляды, которые вы высказываете не буддийские. По сути вы говорите ересь.

Камма - это только одно из 24 причинны условий. Не самое главное даже. Деятельность же сансары описывается пятью ниямами. Никогда Будда не сводил всё к камме. Это вульгарное понимание.

----------

Bob (08.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Тао (09.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

Вообще, это очень странная тенденция у русских буддистов: что ни попроси объяснить, -  всегда кивать на карму. Так можно действительно все что угодно объяснить, но это уже кармавада - не Дхамма.  Это фатализм такой, в то время как Будда объяснял путь к свободе (абсолютной, а не только воли) так:

Читтам паганхати,
Вирияй джанети
Кусалам есати.

Монах " взбадривает" ум
Развивает энергию
Ищет то, что благоприятно (направляет ум в сторону благого).

----------

Bob (08.03.2013), Балдинг (19.10.2015), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Ритл (08.03.2013), Тао (09.03.2013), Топпер- (08.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Все карма это конечно грубое обобщение про жизнь в сансаре, но карма и клеши вместе это то, что движет сансару. Все испытываемые плоды сансарным индивидом, это результат прошлой кармы и это не ересь.

----------


## Топпер

> Вообще, это очень странная тенденция у русских буддистов: что ни попроси объяснить, -  всегда кивать на карму. Так можно действительно все что угодно объяснить, но это уже кармавада - не Дхамма.  Это фатализм такой, в то время как Будда объяснял путь к свободе (абсолютной, а не только воли) так:
> .


Это во-первых наследие общего эзотеризма. Во-вторых отсутствия настоящей Абхидхаммы в тибетском буддизме.

----------


## Топпер

> Все карма это конечно грубое обобщение про жизнь в сансаре, но карма и клеши вместе это то, что движет сансару. Все испытываемые плоды сансарным индивидом, это результат прошлой кармы и это не ересь.


Нет не всё. Сивака сутту здесь уже сотню раз приводили.

----------

Bob (08.03.2013), Ритл (08.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

А эта желчь откуда взялась думаете? Ниоткуда? Все результаты это плоды кармы. Желчь также входит в плоды кармы. У вас желчь беспричинно возникает в теле человека? Все происходит из своих причин. Об этом Будда говорил. Это есть карма -причинно следственная связь.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Все обусловлено кармой в сансаре и вне кармы ничего нет.


Татхагатагарбха не обусловлена кармой.
И может быть опорой для создания новой кармы, как благой, так и не благой.
То есть быть опорой свободы создавать ту или иную новую карму.
По сути, это творчество, способность создавать новое ex nihilo (из ничего, или из пустоты), которым владеет всякий человек.

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.03.2013), Ритл (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Татхагатагарбха не обусловлена кармой.
> И может быть опорой для создания новой кармы, как благой, так и не благой.
> То есть быть опорой свободы создавать ту или иную новую карму.
> По сути, это творчество, способность создания нового из ничего (из пустоты), которым владеет всякий человек.


Вот это, наверное, и есть единственное возможное обоснование свободы воли.

----------

Сергей Хос (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А эта желчь откуда взялась думаете? Ниоткуда? Все результаты это плоды кармы. Желчь также входит в плоды кармы. У вас желчь беспричинно возникает в теле человека? Все происходит из своих причин. Об этом Будда говорил. Это есть карма -причинно следственная связь.


Желчь взялась по очень многим причинам. И камма здесь отнюдь не главная. Желчь взялась по причине того, что печень начала работать. Желчь взялась по причине того, что в желудке пища. Желчь взялась по причине того, что ранее уже была съедена пища и выпита вода, которые в свою очередь стали желчью и т.д. Причин очень много. Причиной является даже то, что у человека наличествует сознание. Сознание тоже будет причиной желчи.

А пытаться свести всё только лишь к камме - это ересь. Вы додумываете за Будду то, что он не говорил. Если бы Будда хотел сказать, что всё зависит от каммы, он бы так и сказал. Однако он написал про желчь и прочее.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Татхагатагарбха пронизывает все состояния ума у омраченного человека, но не является на данный момент опорой для создания благой или неблагой кармы. Опора это грубые мысли благие или неблагие грубого ума, тогда как ясный свет это тонкий ум.

----------

Германн (08.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Тело в котором возникла желчь, возникло в силу кармы и все процессы в нем это тоже результаты кармы. Красив человек или нет, болеет сегодня или нет, это все карма. Даже ветерок испытываемый человеком в жаркую погоду это результат благой кармы. Об этом много говорится.

----------


## Кунсанг

Если вы признаете причинность всех результатов, тогда вы должны будете признать, что все имеет свою причину и просто так не происходит. Без причины результата не будет. Это и означает что в карму все входит. И возникновение желчи также произошло в силу причин, которые произошли в свою очередь от своих причин и т.д.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Татхагатагарбха пронизывает все состояния ума у омраченного человека, но не является на данный момент опорой для создания благой или неблагой кармы. Опора это грубые мысли благие или неблагие грубого ума, тогда как ясный свет это тонкий ум.


А что является опорой грубых благих или неблагих мыслей грубого ума?




> И возникновение желчи также произошло в силу причин, которые произошли в свою очередь от своих причин и т.д.


Нет, это чистое свободное творчество необусловленного ума, изначальной бодхичитты ))))

----------


## Кунсанг

Такой тонкий ум, хотя и является тем из чего разворачивается грубый ум, он не работает. Работает грубый ум. Тонкий ум не работает.

----------


## Нико

> Тонкий ум не работает.


А в тантре? (С обидой произнесено). )

----------


## Кунсанг

Различают причинную и результативную Татхагатагарбху ведь. У нас сейчас нет результата - такого ума изначальной бодхичитты а только потенция.

----------


## Кунсанг

> А в тантре? (С обидой произнесено). )


В тантре работает когда все ветра введены в цк и тогда до состояния будды рукой подать.

----------


## Нико

> В тантре работает когда все ветра введены в цк и тогда до состояния будды рукой подать.


Не подать далеко. Но работает, говорят.

----------


## Нико

> а только потенция.


Так мы только про потенцию тут и говорим ведь?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Такой тонкий ум, хотя и является тем из чего разворачивается грубый ум, он не работает. Работает грубый ум. Тонкий ум не работает.


Думаю, это выдумки, что не работает. Во-первых, является опорой, во-вторых он - вспронизывающий.
В-третьих *на самом деле нет никакого иного ума, кроме тонкого*. Как сказано в Аштасахасрике (Далай-лама любит цитировать эту шлоку):

В уме нет самого ума,
Поскольку основа его - ясный свет.

То есть в реальности (= в абсолютном смысле) всегда действует тонкий ум, Татхагатагарбха.
А проявления грубого - иллюзорны, они не являются сутью дела.
И тут уместно вспомнить Дхаммападу:

Мнящие суть в несути и видящие несуть в сути, они никогда не достигнут сути...




> У нас сейчас нет результата - такого ума изначальной бодхичитты а только потенция.


"У нас" - это _у вас_, в гелуг (причем, наверное, даже не во всей гелуг, а только в дацанско-школярском изложении).
А _у нас_, в ньингма, - очень даже есть. ))))

----------

Нико (08.03.2013), Ритл (08.03.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (08.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Работает в том плане что пронизывает все грубые состояния ума. Но когда работает грубый ум, сам тонкий ум не функционирует. Невозможно говорят. Поэтому в тантре добираются до него с помощью техник и он начинает работать. очень ясный, нет омрачений и т.д. очень остро все понимает, помнит, ясновидение и т.д.

----------


## Нико

Т.е. в нингма результат всегда имеется?

----------


## Кунсанг

Результативная Татхагатагарбха это ведь состояние будды, у которого есть характеристика всеведения. Если в данный момент такой ум у нас есть, то у нас должно быть всеведение.

----------


## Топпер

> Тело в котором возникла желчь, возникло в силу кармы и все процессы в нем это тоже результаты кармы. Красив человек или нет, болеет сегодня или нет, это все карма. Даже ветерок испытываемый человеком в жаркую погоду это результат благой кармы. Об этом много говорится.


Не только в результате каммы. Ещё и в результате пищи, например. Пища - не меньшая причина существования тела, чем камма.



> Даже ветерок испытываемый человеком в жаркую погоду это результат благой кармы. Об этом много говорится.


Конечно же нет. Ветерок - результат действия уту-ниямы. К камме он никаким боком не относится. В противном случае мы могли бы иметь ситуацию, когда для одного ветерок был бы 15 градусов, а для другого 300 градусов.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

А вот интересно, в нингма часто говорится, что мы все уже будды, только этого не осознаём. Как это интерпретировать?

----------


## Кунсанг

Та пища которую он съел и возникла желчь, появилась рядом с ним тоже в силу кармы и съел он тоже ее в силу кармы. То что ветерок одинаков в какой-то мере говорит о сходности кармы этих людей. У них одинаковая карма увидеть дождик или ветерок почувствовать. Сейчас люди тоже создают много одинаковой кармы со многими людьми и испытают схожие результаты. Например, родившиеся в одном роддоме создали карму родиться в этом месте схожую.

----------


## Кунсанг

Если грубее пример привести, не ветерок а цунами, то люди которые погибли в цунами, тоже создали карму одинаковую в плане испытания его одинакового результата. Пример грубее, но механизм один и тот же.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. в нингма результат всегда имеется?


Имеется как опора практики.
Поэтому и называется "мгновенный путь". Не потому, что он моментальный, а потому, что то, что должно быть достигнуто, воспринимается как актуально наличное.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Имеется как опора практики.
> Поэтому и называется "мгновенный путь". Не потому, что он моментальный, а потому, что то, что должно быть достигнуто, воспринимается как актуально наличное.


Тогда обоснуй отсутствие у нас всеведения, к примеру.

----------


## Топпер

> Та пища которую он съел и возникла желчь, появилась рядом с ним тоже в силу кармы и съел он тоже ее в силу кармы.


Нет. Не камма вырастила яблоко. Не в результате каммы он решил съесть яблоко. Ведь мог съесть, а мог и не съесть.
Ещё раз повторяю: вы *додумываете за Будду*.



> То что ветерок одинаков в какой-то мере говорит о сходности кармы этих людей. У них одинаковая карма увидеть дождик или ветерок почувствовать.


Очень натянутое объяснение. Людей с другой каммой вы в таком случае и не сможете продемонстрировать. Получается, как в старом анекдоте:
Сидит обезьяна на мосту и хлопает в ладоши. Подходит слонёнок и говорит: "Ты что делаешь?".  "Крокодилов разгоняю хлопками" - говорит обезьяна. "Так нет вокруг никаких крокодилов!" - говорит слонёнок. "Вот потому и нет, что хлопков испугались" - отвечает обезьяна.
Вы вводите произвольное предположение, а потом пытаетесь его объяснить столь же фантастической причиной.
В то время, как идея о том, что уту независимо от нашей каммы - вполне логично объясняет взаимодействие дхамм.

----------

Ittosai (08.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Ондрий (08.03.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Вот уж не думал, что захочу в этой теме поучаствовать... но просто очень понравилось сообщение от Сергея Хоса (честно понравилось!):




> Думаю, это выдумки, что не работает. Во-первых, является опорой, во-вторых он - вспронизывающий.
> В-третьих на самом деле нет никакого иного ума, кроме тонкого.
> 
> То есть в реальности (= в абсолютном смысле) всегда действует тонкий ум, Татхагатагарбха.
> 
> "У нас" - это у вас, в гелуг (причем, наверное, даже не во всей гелуг, а только в дацанско-школярском изложении).
> А у нас, в ньингма, - очень даже есть. ))))


Захотелось еще чуток цитатами поддержать:

Оргьенпа: "В переживании обыденного ума..."

Гонцангпа: "Сводя всё это к одному сущностному моменту, я просто стану практиковать этот нетронутый простой ум настоящего мгновения..."

Целе Нанцог Рангдрол: " Говоря по сути, этот простой ум должен быть оставлен таким, как он есть, и никак иначе..."

Чодже Ринпоче: "Обнаженность простого ума есть Дхармакайя"

ЕС 3-й Кармапа Ранджунг Дордже:

"Проявление - это ум, пустота - тоже;
Познание - это ум, заблуждение - тоже;
Возникновение - это ум и растворение тоже.
Пусть мы перестанем что-либо приписывать и отрицать в отношении ума!

... Пусть мы научимся оставлять ум в его неискусственности"

----------

Сергей Хос (08.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

И то и другое съесть или нет яблоко будет в пределах кармы. Съест - такой результат. Не съест - другой результат. Поэтому плохая карма может не проявляться как результат если избегать условий ее проявления. Например, есть карма быть побитым и ограбленным, но человек избегает всех мест где это может произойти, тогда процент того что это произойдет уменьшается. Но если карма очень сильна то результат неизбежен, как в случае с астрологом который узнал что в определенный день сгорит и выплыл в тот день на лодке в море, но и там сгорел без видимых причин внешних. Произошло внутреннее самовозгорание. Причем такой феномен и поныне наблюдается. Одежда остается целой а человек быстро изнутри сгорает.

----------

Германн (08.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Кунсанг, про карму уже не раз объясняли, что подобные фантастические "сведения" в народном тибетском буддизме не соответствуют дхарме.

----------

Тао (09.03.2013), Топпер- (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Но когда работает грубый ум, сам тонкий ум не функционирует. Невозможно говорят.


"Невозможно" - говорят только в Гелуг?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> "Невозможно" - говорят только в Гелуг?


в народном гелуг чего только не говорят.

----------

Eternal Jew (08.03.2013), Сергей Хос (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тогда обоснуй отсутствие у нас всеведения, к примеру.


Оно не *отсутствует*, а *не воспринимается* как актуальное. Но называть его потенциальным неправильно, поскольку оно во всякий момент наличествует в полноте.

Хорошая аналогия - сосуд с грязной водой. Нельзя сказать, что чистая вода содержится в нем "потенциально".
Она содержится именно актуально, просто смешана с грязью. Но *чистая вода - основа грязной, ее сущность (svarupa)*.
Так же и всеведение и все прочие качества полной пробужденности.

----------

Eternal Jew (08.03.2013), Pema Sonam (09.03.2013), Ритл (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Татхагатагарбха пронизывает все состояния ума у омраченного человека, но не является на данный момент опорой для создания благой или неблагой кармы. Опора это грубые мысли благие или неблагие грубого ума, тогда как ясный свет это тонкий ум.


Присоединяюсь к Вашей позиции. Татхагатагарбха не стоит за дхармами, как отдельный от них порождающий дхармы из ничего атман. Ясный свет в дхармах, не отдельно от дхарм. Свобода в дхармах, не отдельно от дхарм.

----------


## Нико

> в народном гелуг чего только не говорят.


А чего это такое: народный Гелуг? Конечно, в дзогчене всё возможно. Пойдите и сделайте.

----------


## Кунсанг

Да не тибетский это буддизм народный. Васубандху про карму писал, что все сотворено кармой и миры и все виды жс.

----------


## Нико

> Оно не *отсутствует*, а *не воспринимается* как актуальное. Но называть его потенциальным неправильно, поскольку оно во всякий момент наличествует в полноте.
> 
> Хорошая аналогия - сосуд с грязной водой. Нельзя сказать, что чистая вода содержится в нем "потенциально".
> Она содержится актуально, просто смешана с грязью.
> Так же и всеведение и все прочие качества полной пробужденности.


Если содержится актуально, но смешано с грязью, всё равно ведь должно содержаться?  :Cry:

----------


## Ондрий

> Да не тибетский это буддизм народный. Васубандху про карму писал, что все сотворено кармой и миры и все виды жс.


... и про плоскую землю. Что считать кармой, что нет - есть точные слова Будды. А есть народный, бытовой гелуг, особенно в этническом исполнении. Называется "мифы и легенды народов крайнего севера".

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Тао (09.03.2013), Топпер- (08.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Оно не *отсутствует*, а *не воспринимается* как актуальное. Но называть его потенциальным неправильно, поскольку оно во всякий момент наличествует в полноте.
> 
> Так же и всеведение и все прочие качества полной пробужденности.


Почему же у нас всеведение не актуально, пусть тогда оно хоть временами проявляется если смешано в уме как грязь с водой с омрачениями. Потому что нет всеведения. Когда последние препятствия будут устранены из ума полностью тогда только оно появится как результат, до той поры его нет.

----------


## Кунсанг

> ... и про плоскую землю. Что считать кармой, что нет - есть точные слова Будды. А есть народный гелуг, особенно в этническом исполнении. Называется "мифы и легенды народов крайнего севера".


Да у вас это уже заезженная пластинка.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему же у нас всеведение не актуально


Оно актуально проявляется в виде омрачений ))))
такой вот парадокс

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Да у вас это уже заезженная пластинка.


Что поделать, эта песня всегда в топе. Сам не рад.

----------

Тао (09.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Одежда остается целой а человек быстро изнутри сгорает.


http://www.sudmed.ru/index.php?showtopic=1108 Что химически необъяснимо, так как человеческое тело на 60% состоит из воды, и без бензина сжечь его довольно трудно - про одежду вообще молчу. Факт есть, естественно-научного объяснения нет.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Топпер- (08.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Оно актуально проявляется в виде омрачений ))))
> такой вот парадокс


Это не парадокс, а противоречие. При всеведении Вы должны ясно постигать три времени и постигать все явления которые есть вообще. Омрачения еще больше затуманивают ум и человек не соображает даже что ему лучше сделать будет для здоровья к примеру. Тогда какое же это проявление всеведения как омрачений?

----------


## Германн

> ... и про плоскую землю. Что считать кармой, что нет - есть точные слова Будды. А есть народный, бытовой гелуг, особенно в этническом исполнении. Называется "мифы и легенды народов крайнего севера".


Есть бесплодный цинизм, который никуда не ведёт.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Что поделать, эта песня всегда в топе. Сам не рад.


Крайний север это не наши края. Даже в этом Вы ошибаетесь.

----------


## Ондрий

> Есть бесплодный цинизм, который никуда не ведёт.


у вас все цинизм, что не попадает в ваши своеобразные искаженные представления о дхарме.

----------


## Ондрий

> Крайний север это не наши края. Даже в этом Вы ошибаетесь.


понимание аллегорий тоже не входит в список изучаемых предметов иволгинского дацана.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Это не парадокс, а противоречие. При всеведении Вы должны ясно постигать три времени и постигать все явления которые есть вообще. Омрачения еще больше затуманивают ум и человек не соображает даже что ему лучше сделать будет для здоровья к примеру. Тогда какое же это проявление всеведения как омрачений?


*Кунсанг*, Вам выше целый ЕС  Кармапа уже ответил:  :Smilie: 




> *... Познание - это ум, заблуждение - тоже;*

----------


## Кунсанг

> понимание аллегорий тоже не входит в список изучаемых предметов иволгинского дацана.


Ладно, про карму был разговор, что все охватывается кармой. Такое положение которое оспаривает Топпер, называя ересью. Но поскольку все имеет причинно-следственную связь, это получается верное утверждение, не ересь. Вы тоже с этим не согласны? Все процессы в природе, телах и умах это происходит в силу причин. Вот и все.

----------


## Кунсанг

> *Кунсанг*, Вам выше целый ЕС  Кармапа уже ответил:


Познание как всеведение что ли? Обычный ум познает, это есть верное утверждение.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это не парадокс, а противоречие. При всеведении Вы должны ясно постигать три времени и постигать все явления которые есть вообще.


Гуру-будда постигает три времени и все явления которые есть вообще? Видели когда-нибудь ламу, который в точности может рассказать об обстоятельствах всех своих предшествующих рождений?

Но дело даже не в этом. На самом деле то, что предстает нам как наше собственное неведение имеет *единую сущность* со всеведением.
И так со всеми мула-клешами. Вожделение, например, единосуще с состраданием, ненависть - с любовью.
Есть медитативные техники, осуществление которых базируется на этом принципе.
Причем не только в ньингма, но и, например, в некоторых линиях кагьюпинской махамудры.

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2013)

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

.
Камма есть воля, говорит Будда (AN 6:63). Но это не означает, что камма стопроцентно равна воле, а то, что воля является существенным фактором творения каммы. Но и сама воля также является и плодом каммы; на четырех путях освобождения воля последовательно становится все более свободной (чистой), пока не достигает абсолютной свободы в Араханстве.

В DN 33 приводится четыре рода каммы – темная камма с темным результатом, светлая камма со светлым результатом, смешанная камма (темная-и-светлая) со смешанным результатом, ни темная, ни светлая камма ни с темным, ни со светлым результатом – ведущим к разрушению каммы.

Из этого видно, что акт воли, воление предполагает ситуацию выбора, а не всецело определяем каммой. То есть, везде наличествует момент ответственности субъекта воли (как и пишет *Dо*) и его свободного выбора.

И, в свою очередь, сам выбор и ответственность обусловлены объемом неведения, заблуждения (моха) как результатом развития каммы. Таким образом, воля и камма взаимно проникают и порождают друг друга — и взаимно же освобождают друг друга в круговороте сансары.

Десять благотворных и десять неблаготворных (кусала-акусала) источников действия, каммы, (невреждение – убийство, неворовство – воровство, правдивость – ложь, etc.) формируют содержание каммы, а камма формирует "поле ответственности", "зону выбора", чье пространство объективно увеличивается от рождения к рождению, несмотря на возможные временные "падения" и "отпадения". Если бы это было не так, Ниббана была бы невозможна.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Ритл (08.03.2013), Топпер- (08.03.2013), Федор Ф (08.03.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Познание как всеведение что ли? Обычный ум познает, это есть верное утверждение.


Нет, *Кунсанг*, увы... Вы немножко не туда обратили свое внимание.  :Smilie: 

Ладно... замнём... Кстати, я эту цитату из ЕС Кармапы использую периодически в интернет-общении как своеобразный тест, который мне сразу дает понять - человек из Гелуг или нет.  :Smilie: 

P.S. Ничего личного. Это шутка.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Познание как всеведение что ли? Обычный ум познает, это есть верное утверждение.


Обычные ум лишь создает своего рода "концептуальную матрицу". А познает (осуществляет акт понимания) изначальный ум ясного света. И так у всех ЖС, не только у будд.

----------


## Нико

> *Кунсанг*, Вам выше целый ЕС  Кармапа уже ответил:


Сегодня - день шуток? )

----------


## Кунсанг

Значит этот Гуру еще не Будда. Да, имеет единую сущность. Эта сущность ясный свет ума. Но пока есть неведение, всеведения нет. Такой парадокс.

----------


## Кунсанг

> .
> Камма есть воля, говорит Будда (AN 6:63). Но это не означает, что камма стопроцентно равна воле, а то, что воля является существенным фактором творения каммы. Но и сама воля также является и плодом каммы; на четырех путях освобождения воля последовательно становится все более свободной (чистой), пока не достигает абсолютной свободы в Араханстве.
> 
> В DN 33 приводится четыре рода каммы – темная камма с темным результатом, светлая камма со светлым результатом, смешанная камма (темная-и-светлая) со смешанным результатом, ни темная, ни светлая камма ни с темным, ни со светлым результатом – ведущим к разрушению каммы.
> 
> Из этого видно, что акт воли, воление предполагает ситуацию выбора, а не всецело определяем каммой. То есть, везде наличествует момент ответственности субъекта воли (как и пишет *Dо*) и его свободного выбора.
> 
> И, в свою очередь, сам выбор и ответственность обусловлены объемом неведения, заблуждения (моха) как результатом развития каммы. Таким образом, воля и камма взаимно проникают и порождают друг друга — и взаимно же освобождают друг друга в круговороте сансары.
> 
> Десять благотворных и десять неблаготворных (кусала-акусала) источников действия, каммы, (невреждение – убийство, неворовство – воровство, правдивость – ложь, etc.) формируют содержание каммы, а камма формирует "поле ответственности", "зону выбора", чье пространство объективно увеличивается от рождения к рождению, несмотря на возможные временные "падения" и "отпадения". Если бы это было не так, Ниббана была бы невозможна.


Да, выбор находится в пределах имеющейся кармы у человека. Но чем больше продвижение к Нирване, тем больше свободы. Об этом говорил Лама Цонкапа.

----------


## Топпер

> И то и другое съесть или нет яблоко будет в пределах кармы. Съест - такой результат. Не съест - другой результат. Поэтому плохая карма может не проявляться как результат если избегать условий ее проявления. Например, есть карма быть побитым и ограбленным, но человек избегает всех мест где это может произойти, тогда процент того что это произойдет уменьшается.


И избегать мест, где могут ограбить, по вашей логике - это ведь тоже камма.



> Но если карма очень сильна то результат неизбежен, как в случае с астрологом который узнал что в определенный день сгорит и выплыл в тот день на лодке в море, но и там сгорел без видимых причин внешних. Произошло внутреннее самовозгорание. Причем такой феномен и поныне наблюдается. Одежда остается целой а человек быстро изнутри сгорает.


Что судмед эксперты сказали по поводу причин смерти? Где данный случай зафиксирован?

----------


## Германн

> у вас все цинизм, что не попадает в ваши своеобразные искаженные представления о дхарме.


Да ладно. Кунсанг всё справедливо говорит: для человека всё есть дхармы, которые возникают не произвольно, а кармически причинно. Когда кармическая причинность исчерпана, возникают условия Пробуждения. Свобода реализуется не атманом, стоящим за 5 скандхами, и рулящим 5 скандхами как возничий колесницей, как фокусник управляет фокусом - а в самих 5 скандхах. Санскрита дхармы не лишены свободы. И они причинно обусловлены.

----------


## Кунсанг

> И избегать мест, где могут ограбить, по вашей логике - это ведь тоже камма.


Да, похоже на избегание винной лавки, и воздержание от выпивки есть благая карма отказа от совершения недобродетели. Не поход в винную лавку тоже карма как и отказ от выпивки тоже карма. ОТказ от похода в опасные места это тоже карма уберегания своей жизни.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ладно, про карму был разговор, что все охватывается кармой. Такое положение которое оспаривает Топпер, называя ересью. Но поскольку все имеет причинно-следственную связь, это получается верное утверждение, не ересь. Вы тоже с этим не согласны? Все процессы в природе, телах и умах это происходит в силу причин. Вот и все.


вот такие вот лекции ламы и читают, а люди потом путают палец и ... путать прич.-сл. связь и карму - это типичнейшая ошибка, тут это много раз обсуждалось с цитатами. Не все явления и события в жизни определяются кармой. 

Излагать свое понимание на основе незнания и слухов, как у Вас, это одно, это обычно дело. Все ошибаются.
Намеренно же упорствовать в искажении дхармы, как это делает Германн, создавая свою версию и активно ее педаллируя на форуме - вот это уже очень не хорошо.

Разницу улавливаете? Ошибающийся примет верную т.з. когда о ней узнает, упорствующий в искажениях - никогда.

Рекомендую Вам поискать информацию в авторитетных источниках, и не руководствоваться современными народными лекциями лам и их книжками (агрегированных лекций). Они очень много делают ошибок и искажений. Читайте оригинальные слова будды и комментарии действительно великих общепризнанных индийских и тибетских пандит.

----------

Ittosai (08.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Тао (09.03.2013), Топпер- (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Что судмед эксперты сказали по поводу причин смерти? Где данный случай зафиксирован?


http://www.sudmed.ru/index.php?showtopic=1108 Морги это наше всё. Таких случаев достаточно много.

----------

Топпер- (08.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> путать прич.-сл. связь и карму - это типичнейшая ошибка


А чего, это разные, что ли, понятия?

----------


## Кунсанг

Поход в винную лавку тоже будет неблагой кармой и поэтому все охватывается кармой. И поход и не поход.

----------


## Германн

Есть есть нечто необусловленное кармой кроме 5 скандх - это значит, что за 5 скандхами уже стоят асанскрита дхармы, не входя в сами скандхи. Это отрицаемый индуистский атман.

----------


## Кунсанг

Мда, причинно-следственная связь всех процессов в мирах, телах, умах это есть карма живых существ. Кто создал все эти миры? У Васубандху говорится - это карма живых существ.

----------


## Топпер

> Да, похоже на избегание винной лавки, и воздержание от выпивки есть благая карма отказа от совершения недобродетели. Не поход в винную лавку тоже карма как и отказ от выпивки тоже карма. ОТказ от похода в опасные места это тоже карма уберегания своей жизни.


Т.е. 100% детерминизм. И Просветление - просто дальнейшее развёртывание каммы. И непросветление тоже просто развёртывание каммы. Таким образом от самого человека ничего не зависит. Один по камме станет Буддой, хочет от этого или нет, а второй никогда не станет. 
В этом случае смысла в брахманском житии нет. Оно ничего не определяет. Точнее говоря само является лишь следствием каммы. И вор всегда будет перерождаться вором, а святой - святым.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Ондрий (08.03.2013), Тао (09.03.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Но чем больше продвижение к Нирване, тем больше свободы. Об этом говорил Лама Цонкапа.


Кстати, к слову пришлось... *Кунсанг*, понимаете в чем нюансик:  :Smilie:  приведенные Вами слова - всего лишь частное мнение одного из представителей школы Гелуг, Дже Цонкапы, но не более... 

И они отнюдь не означают, что ТАК и есть на самом деле (да и в целом: что его слова - истина в последних инстанциях). К примеру, в более старых тибетских школах постулируется, что никакого "продвижения к Нирване" нет и быть не может, потому что сансара УЖЕ адекватна нирване. 

Именно поэтому, что Вы отталкиваетесь от этой цитаты (Ваше личное право, ничего против я не имею), Вы и не можете понять, что заблуждения - это тоже ваш собственный "тонкий ум", т.е. проявление ясного света... Нет?  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (08.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Рекомендую Вам поискать информацию в авторитетных источниках, и не руководствоваться современными народными лекциями лам и их книжками (агрегированных лекций). Они очень много делают ошибок и искажений. Читайте оригинальные слова будды и комментарии действительно великих общепризнанных индийских и тибетских пандит.


Неправильная рекомендация. Нельзя ставить на место традиционно признанного живого Учителя, проверенного на соответствие критериям Ламрима, своё собственное ограниченное понимание, или мнение переводчика, учёного-буддолога: короче, не-Учителей. Слова Будды и первичные комментарии отделены от нас тысячелетиями, и *подлинное* значение этих текстов могла сохранить только живая традиция. Отталкиваться нужно именно от лекций традиционных Учителей, соответствующих качествам Гуру. Поступать иначе - это принимать Прибежище в том, что Прибежищем не является.

----------


## Кунсанг

Да, если закладывать причины для Пробуждения оно произойдет. Для этого есть 8ричный Путь и шесть парамит в Махаяне. Это будет создание благой кармы освобождения.

----------


## Топпер

> А чего, это разные, что ли, понятия?


Не каждая причинно-следственная связь - каммическая.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.03.2013), Ондрий (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А чего, это разные, что ли, понятия?


Нико, вы меня иногда так смущаете, ну так смущаете, что я даже не знаю что и сказать.

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.03.2013), Тао (09.03.2013), Топпер- (08.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> К примеру, в более старых тибетских школах постулируется, что никакого "продвижения к Сансаре" нет и быть не может, потому что сансара УЖЕ адекватна нирване.


Это в песне БГ сказано? Или где? И что за "продвижение к сансаре" такое? ))))))

----------


## Топпер

> Да, если закладывать причины для Пробуждения оно произойдет. Для этого есть 8ричный Путь и шесть парамит в Махаяне. Это будет создание благой кармы освобождения.


Закладывание причин - по-вашему это тоже всего лишь камма. Полный детерминизм.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, вы меня иногда так смущаете, ну так смущаете, что я даже не знаю что и сказать.


Да, я умею смутить. "Карма" - тире -- "закон причинно-следственной взаимосвязи". Пока другие, нормальные женщины делают салат, я тут с вами, понимаеш. ))))

----------


## Кунсанг

> Кстати, к слову пришлось... *Кунсанг*, понимаете в чем нюансик:  приведенные Вами слова - всего лишь частное мнение одного из представителей школы Гелуг, Дже Цонкапы, но не более... 
> 
> И они отнюдь не означают, что ТАК и есть на самом деле (да и в целом: что его слова - истина в последних инстанциях). К примеру, в более старых тибетских школах постулируется, что никакого "продвижения к Сансаре" нет и быть не может, потому что сансара УЖЕ адекватна нирване.


Это высокий уровень когда Сансара равна Нирване, может для арьи, который постиг пустоту или для того кто близок к постижению этого. Дзогчен или другие школы которые говорят о равенстве Н и С, подразумевают вероятно очень высокий уровень учеников.

----------


## Нико

> Дзогчен или другие школы которые говорят о равенстве Н и С, подразумевают вероятно очень высокий уровень учеников.


Никакого уровня учеников они не подразумевают. Только пустотность ригпа, абсолют.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Закладывание причин - по-вашему это тоже всего лишь камма. Полный детерминизм.


Да, в буддизме говорится об отвержении и принятии. Отвергать неблагое и принимать благое на Путь. Это благое есть создание благой кармы. Для чего Будда будучи бодхисаттвой столько кальп совершал даяние? Для того чтобы создать причину свободы. Он устремился к свободе и свои деяния посвящал свободе и продолжал создавать карму благую.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Никакого уровня учеников они не подразумевают. Только пустотность ригпа, абсолют.


Нужен подходящий сосуд и это и есть подразумевание ученика высокого уровня.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> И что за "продвижение к сансаре" такое? )


Спасибо, что заметили. Опечатался. Простительно, ибо гриппую и температура. Сейчас поправлю.




> Никакого уровня учеников они не подразумевают. Только пустотность ригпа, *абсолют*.


АБСОЛЮТ? В Дзогчене? Вы случайно не перепутали с индуизмом?  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

У меня уже пальцы устали печатать... Онемели...

----------


## Топпер

> Да, в буддизме говорится об отвержении и принятии. Отвергать неблагое и принимать благое на Путь. Это благое есть создание благой кармы.


Отвергание по-вашему тоже происходит в силу прошлой каммы. Оно - всего лишь механическое исполнение этой самой прошлой каммы.



> Для чего Будда будучи бодхисаттвой столько кальп совершал даяние? Для того чтобы создать причину свободы. Он устремился к свободе и свои деяния посвящал свободе и продолжал создавать карму благую.


По-вашему получается, что у него была такая камма - совершать даяние. Детерминизм.

----------

Ондрий (08.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> АБСОЛЮТ? В Дзогчене? Вы случайно не перепутали с индуизмом?


Это. Ригпа в дзогчене равен абсолюту. Только в Гелуг этот момент оспаривается.

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.03.2013), Сергей Хос (08.03.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Это высокий уровень когда Сансара равна Нирване, может для арьи, который постиг пустоту или для того кто близок к постижению этого. Дзогчен или другие школы ...


Кунсанг, еще один нюансик. Дзогчен - непостепенный путь. Там нет такого: "Ага, сегодня я постиг пустоту. Завтра я постигну еще чего-нибудь. Это и есть мое продвижение"... Вы просто непроизвольно проецируете привычные Вам взгляды постепенных школ на уровни Ану- и Ати-йоги.




> Это. Ригпа в дзогчене равен абсолюту.


Это хорошо... это хорошо.  :Smilie:  Но к сожалению мои скудные познания и уровень восприятия не позволили мне НИ РАЗУ за последние 10+ лет услышать на ретритах или прочитать что-нибудь подобное в книгах учителей Дзогчена. Говоря другими словами - никто из них не бегал вокруг учеников и не оглашал окрестности дикими криками "Абсолют! Абсолют! Познайте абсолют!"  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Именно поэтому, что Вы отталкиваетесь от этой цитаты (Ваше личное право, ничего против я не имею), Вы и не можете понять, что заблуждения - это тоже ваш собственный "тонкий ум", т.е. проявление ясного света... Нет?


Ясный свет пронизывает омрачения как природа воды. Говорится лед-омрачения это тоже вода по природе. Но лед пока не является той водой благих качеств. немного другое пока.

----------


## Ондрий

я, пожалуй, воздержусь от дальнейшего.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Отвергание по-вашему тоже происходит в силу прошлой каммы. Оно - всего лишь механическое исполнение этой самой прошлой каммы.
> 
> По-вашему получается, что у него была такая камма - совершать даяние. Детерминизм.


В уме появляется много импульсов и чем больше создается благих тем больше в будущем их снова будет. Например делать подношение Будде в одной жизни и в следующей этот импульс будет сам проявляться. Я хочу сделать ему подношение - такая мысль будет снова и снова возникать.

----------


## Нико

> я, пожалуй, воздержусь от дальнейшего.


А зря. Праздник всё равно не получился.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Кунсанг, еще один нюансик. Дзогчен - непостепенный путь. Там нет такого: "Ага, сегодня я постиг пустоту. Завтра я постигну еще чего-нибудь. Это и есть мое продвижение"... Вы просто непроизвольно проецируете привычные Вам взгляды постепенных школ на уровни Ану- и Ати-йоги.


Дзогчен подразумевает быстрое непостепенное достижение результата, вы говорите. Если его результата нет, тогда ученики практикуют не Дзогчен или сами пока не годятся для Дзогчена.

----------


## Германн

> Нужен подходящий сосуд и это и есть подразумевание ученика высокого уровня.


Форум Сураджа - школа грязных сосудов.  :Big Grin: 
Сейчас практически невозможно усвоение Будда-Дхармы на Западе. Только в традиционных регионах, или в тесной связи с их религиозной жизнью.

----------


## Топпер

> В уме появляется много импульсов и чем больше создается благих тем больше в будущем их снова будет.


Все эти импульсы по-вашему возникают из-за прошлой каммы.  



> Например делать подношение Будде в одной жизни и в следующей этот импульс будет сам проявляться. Я хочу сделать ему подношение - такая мысль будет снова и снова возникать.


Так и в этой "одной жизни" он появляется по-вашему из-за того, что в прошлой была создана камма. Другого импульса просто не могло бы появится. Всё же от каммы, по-вашему. Соответственно в этой жизни у вас появляется импульс делать пожертвование, этот импульс, в свою очередь обусловлен пожертвованием в прошлой жизни. В прошлой жизни импульс делать пожертвование обусловлен пожертвованием в позапрошлой и так до бесконечности.
Т.о. человек, который всё время делает пожертвования не может встать на тёмную сторону силы. А тот, кто играет за сидхов наоборот не может стать джедаем.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Ондрий (08.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Дзогчен подразумевает быстрое непостепенное достижение результата, вы говорите. Если его результата нет, тогда ученики практикуют не Дзогчен или сами пока не годятся для Дзогчена.


Конечно, это быстрый скачок в просветление. Не для всех.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Все эти импульсы по-вашему возникают из-за прошлой каммы.


Нет, Вы же в этой жизни опираясь на эти импульсы пришли в буддизм. Но создаете много другой кармы при этом и импульсы будут разными, поэтому у вас в будущей жизни будут возникать также разные импульсы. Смешанная карма говорится у людей - черно-белая. И даже поговорка такая полоса белая полоса черная.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Ригпа в дзогчене равен абсолюту. Только в Гелуг этот момент оспаривается.


О! Кстати только что обратил внимание на завершение этой смешной фразы: "В Гелуг этот момент оспаривается"... Ну так это ж известный полемический прием:

1. Оппоненту приписывается то, что он априорно НЕ утверждал!
2. Начинается оспаривание этого вымышленного утверждения.
3. Утверждение опровергнуто по всем статьям.
4. PROFIT

Этот прием вообще-то не нов. О нем писал Карел Чапек в своем эссе "12 приемов литературной полемики"  :Smilie: 

Или это просто общий взгляд со стороны Гелуг на Дзогчен, так сказать - общепринятые представления о нем? 

Не удивлюсь нисколько, ибо совсем недавно читал множественные материалы Вашего учителя - геше Джампы Тинлея, он там много чего необычного, нового и интересного для меня говорил о Дзогчене.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, Вы же в этой жизни опираясь на эти импульсы пришли в буддизм.


Если всё из-за каммы, то по-вашему я не мог не придти в буддизм.



> Но создаете много другой кармы при этом и импульсы будут разными,


Много другой каммы я также могу создать по-вашему только из-за предыдущей другой каммы. У меня нет возможности как-то влиять на этот процесс. Всё же из-за каммы по-вашему происходит. Значит как-то влиять и делать выбор я не могу.



> Смешанная карма говорится у людей - черно-белая. И даже поговорка такая полоса белая полоса черная.


Не может быть смены полос у того, у кого только один вид каммы. Тот, кто делает только хорошее из-за прошлой каммы, не может делать плохое. У него белая камма на чёрную не может смениться.

----------

Ондрий (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Не удивлюсь нисколько, ибо совсем недавно читал множественные материалы Вашего учителя - геше Джампы Тинлея, он там много чего необычного, нового и интересного для меня говорил о Дзогчене.


Давайте не будем о геше Тинлее. Поговорим о воззрениях ЕС Далай-ламы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это хорошо... это хорошо.  Но к сожалению мои скудные познания и уровень восприятия не позволили мне НИ РАЗУ за последние 10+ лет услышать на ретритах или прочитать что-нибудь подобное в книгах учителей Дзогчена. Говоря другими словами - никто из них не бегал вокруг учеников и не оглашал окрестности дикими криками "Абсолют! Абсолют! Познайте абсолют!"


Ну как же? Дзогчен по воззрению - это махамадхьямака, а значит и сутры Третьего поворота.
Цитату я уже приводил в начале треда:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post561027

Что такое абсолют? Это Any phenomenon [dharma] that is true [satya], real [tattva], eternal [nitya], sovereign/ autonomous/ self-governing [aisvarya], and
whose ground/ foundation is unchanging [asraya-aviparinama]
В Махапаринирвана-сутре этими качествами обладает Татхагатагарбха. Она и есть абсолют, объект достижения.
А вы говорите, какой, мол, абсолют?
Вот этот самый.

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.03.2013), Ондрий (08.03.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Дзогчен подразумевает быстрое непостепенное достижение результата, вы говорите.


*Кунсанг*, я Вас разочарую еще больше...  :Smilie:  Знаете почему? 

Потому что я НЕ утверждал подобное - про "быстроту". Более того - в Дзогчене НЕ говорится, что достижение результата должно быть обязательно БЫСТРЫМ. Это распространенное заблуждение, исходящее особенно от представителей других школ. 

Можно привести всего лишь единицы исторических примеров с великими учителями, которые действительно добивались результатов БЫСТРО, но тысячи других примеров, когда у таких же великих учителей это происходило МЕДЛЕННО. Но (подчеркну!) - "одномоментно".

Так понятно?  :Smilie:

----------

Кунсанг (08.03.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Давайте не будем о геше Тинлее.


Почему не будем? Зачем открещиваться от взглядов Вашего Учителя? Он - представитель школы Гелуг, официальный представитель Далай-ламы (или был - насколько я понимаю)...

----------


## Кунсанг

Я понимаю Вас. Я уже будда и достигать нечего. Так?

----------


## Нико

> Почему не будем? Зачем открещиваться от взглядов Вашего Учителя? Он - представитель школы Гелуг, официальный представитель Далай-ламы (или был - насколько я понимаю)...


Я и не открещиваюсь от его взглядов. Только про  дзогчен лучше у кого-нибудь другого читать.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Что такое абсолют? Это Any phenomenon [dharma] that is true [satya], real [tattva], eternal [nitya], sovereign/ autonomous/ self-governing [aisvarya], and
> whose ground/ foundation is unchanging [asraya-aviparinama]
> В Махапаринирвана-сутре этими качествами обладает Татхагатагарбха. Она и есть абсолют, объект достижения.
> А вы говорите, какой, мол, абсолют?
> Вот этот самый.


Сергей, извините - мой организм физически не вопринимает сутры. Совсем. Это не от предвзятости к ним, а исключительно от косного склада моего мышления. Поэтому, уж простите - ну не могу я вникать в столь заоблачные сферы.

(предвижу гневные и одновременно радостные возгласы с разных сторон... но что поделаешь)  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Если всё из-за каммы, то по-вашему я не мог не придти в буддизм.
> 
> Много другой каммы я также могу создать по-вашему только из-за предыдущей другой каммы. У меня нет возможности как-то влиять на этот процесс. Всё же из-за каммы по-вашему происходит. Значит как-то влиять и делать выбор я не могу.
> 
> Не может быть смены полос у того, у кого только один вид каммы. Тот, кто делает только хорошее из-за прошлой каммы, не может делать плохое. У него белая камма на чёрную не может смениться.


Если импульс сильный, то вы поддаетесь ему спонтанно, если импульс не так силен, то можете опереться на другой. Импульсы постоянно возникают и исчезают в уме. У вас значит был сильный импульс идти в буддисты. И он ниоткуда не взялся, он взялся из прошлой жизни или позапрошлой или еще более далекой жизни. Одного вида кармы быть не может. В течение дня создается не  только благая карма. Хорошо делающие действительно продвигаются к благу в сансаре. Но поскольку клеши сильны снова накапливаются неблагие кармы. Создается смешанная карма. Влияете вы на выбор если у вас есть благая карма на этот процесс и она сейчас у вас есть. Вы можете не опираться на неблагие импульсы и уменьшать клеши, создавать больше благой кармы. Но пока вы не станете святым вы будете продолжать создавать сммешанную карму.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я понимаю Вас. Я уже будда и достигать нечего. Так?


Я тоже понимаю Вас.  :Smilie: 

Вы - в самом деле Будда и достигать нечего. 

С одной маленькой ремарочкой: Вы пока об этом не догадались. Вернее - не прочувствовали. 

Все, что Вы сделали, - это где-то об этом факте прочитали  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Только про дзогчен лучше у кого-нибудь другого читать.


Именно. Вот поэтому и я тоже в Дзогчене ориентируюсь не на представления о Дзогчене со стороны школы Гелуг и ЕС Далай-ламы 14-го, а на наставления моих собственных учителей. А они у меня хорошие.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я тоже понимаю Вас. 
> 
> Вы - в самом деле Будда и достигать нечего. 
> 
> С одной маленькой ремарочкой: Вы пока об этом не догадались. Вернее - не прочувствовали. 
> 
> Все, что Вы сделали, - это где-то об этом факте прочитали


И пока я не догадался или не прочувствовал я еще не будда. Остается догадаться и прочувствовать что я Будда. Но здесь противоречие. Зачем еще догадываться и прочувствовывать если я уже Будда?

----------


## Нико

> Именно. Вот поэтому и я тоже в Дзогчене ориентируюсь не на представления о Дзогчене со стороны школы Гелуг и ЕС Далай-ламы 14-го, а на наставления моих собственных учителей. А они у меня хорошие.


Остаётся только посорадоваться.

----------


## Топпер

> Если импульс сильный, то вы поддаетесь ему спонтанно, если импульс не так силен, то можете опереться на другой.


А опора на другой откуда берётся? Получается, что она не на камму опирается?



> Импульсы постоянно возникают и исчезают в уме. У вас значит был сильный импульс идти в буддисты. И он ниоткуда не взялся, он взялся из прошлой жизни или позапрошлой или еще более далекой жизни. Одного вида кармы быть не может. В течение дня создается не  только благая карма.


Каким образом человек, который совершает только благое вдруг переключится на неблагое? У него благие импульсы только возрастать должны. А благая камма не может производить неблагую



> Хорошо делающие действительно продвигаются к благу в сансаре. Но поскольку клеши сильны снова накапливаются неблагие кармы.


Так килесы получается тоже из-за каммы действуют. Всё же из-за каммы.



> Создается смешанная карма. Влияете вы на выбор если у вас есть благая карма на этот процесс и она сейчас у вас есть.


Как я могу влиять, если сам мой выбор - это камма от прошлых жизней? Мне кажется, что вы запутались в собственной системе.

----------

Ондрий (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> И пока я не догадался или не прочувствовал я еще не будда.


*Кунсанг*, большая просьба - вернитесь чуть выше и попробуйте еще раз перечитать некоторые цитаты из очень высоких Учителей, которые я приводил.  И не только перечитать, но постарайтесь еще и понять. Это не в упрек Вам сказано, просто я и в самом деле лучше, чем они, ничего сказать не могу. 

Ну или купите  что-ли себе у Лизы Лёлиной какую-нибудь хорошую основополагающую книгу по Дзогчену - http://dharma.ru/buddb/107/1 Только мой Вам совет - берите книги не "О Дзогчене" или "Взгляд на Дзогчен со стороны такой-то школы", а именно книги Учителей Дзогчена... И Вам будет благо, и нам всем хорошо!  :Smilie:

----------

Кунсанг (08.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А зря. Праздник всё равно не получился.


ну у кого как. мы - справляем уже.))

----------


## Нико

> ну у кого как. мы - справляем уже.))


Приятного аппетита! Надеюсь, стол завален цветами?

----------


## Кунсанг

Неблагая карма не производит благую об этом не было речи. речь идет о создании смешанной кармы в силу чего проявляются в будущем разные импульсы. Человек не может создавать только благую карму имея клеши в уме. он создает смешанную карму черно белую уже третий раз пишу Вам письмо. Когда он не опирается на неблагие импульсы он может опираться на благие импульсы, которые возникают тоже. Это различение благого и неблагого есть богатство буддизма и это влияние на свою карму, ее улучшение.

----------

Германн (08.03.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ладно, про карму был разговор, что все охватывается кармой. Такое положение которое оспаривает Топпер, называя ересью. Но поскольку все имеет причинно-следственную связь, это получается верное утверждение, не ересь. Вы тоже с этим не согласны? Все процессы в природе, телах и умах это происходит в силу причин. Вот и все.


В буддизме не всякая причинно-следственная связь является кармой. Карма - это только волевые действия.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Топпер- (08.03.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я же будда! Только и всего ведь?


Конечно, *Кунсанг*! Именно "только и всего".  :Smilie: 

Более того, исторический Будда Шакьямуни Вас полностью  :Smilie:  подтверждает своими словами (цитирую по памяти, поэтому могу ошибиться; если что - меня сейчас поправят): 




> *"Ничего я не получил, о Субхути, в результате так называемого "Непревзойденного Освобождения""*


Насколько я помню, это "Ваджра-ччхедика праджня-парамита"... Попробую поискать сейчас.

----------


## Нико

> В буддизме не всякая причинно-следственная связь является кармой.


А именно?

----------


## Топпер

> Неблагая карма не производит благую об этом не было речи. речь идет о создании смешанной кармы в силу чего проявляются в будущем разные импульсы. Человек не может создавать только благую карму имея клеши в уме. он создает смешанную карму черно белую уже третий раз пишу Вам письмо. Когда он не опирается на неблагие импульсы он может опираться на благие импульсы, которые возникают тоже. Это различение благого и неблагого есть богатство буддизма и это влияние на свою карму, ее улучшение.


Так килесы будут ослаблены благой каммой, как это происходит при делании благих деяний.

И опять же вы уклонились от ответа на вопрос, что это за выбор такой в моменты слабых импульсов. От чего они зависят?

----------


## Нико

> *"Ничего я не получил, о Субхути, в результате так называемого "Непревзойденного Освобождения""*
> 
> Насколько я помню, это "Ваджра-ччхедика праджня-парамита"...


Я знаю этот текст, но таких слов не помню в нём.

----------


## Кунсанг

> В буддизме не всякая причинно-следственная связь является кармой.


Не думаю. ПОскольку карма жс создала все миры и все виды жс, карма охватывает тогда все процессы в мире, людях, умах. Ученые говорят что взмах крыльев бабочки изменяет мир. Поскольку мы в этом мире живем, мы вовлечены в сеть взаимоотношений. Гора разрушается это тоже охватывается кармой. Мир сгорел в конце кальпы это тоже карма.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так килесы будут ослаблены благой каммой, как это происходит при делании благих деяний.
> 
> И опять же вы уклонились от ответа на вопрос, что это за выбор такой в моменты слабых импульсов. От чего они зависят?


Они могут быть ослаблены, но пока не будут уничтожены, будут проявляться и усиливаться со своей стороны. Выбор простой, у меня есть богатство буддизма такое как возможность различения благого и неблагого в уме. Возникает допустим мысль, что сейчас я нагрублю ему, но определив этот импульс как неблагой я воздержусь от него. Это есть выбор. Тогда у меня может возникнуть следующая мысль скажу ка я что нить приятное ему и я могу сказать это. Это моя свобода.

----------

Германн (08.03.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Насколько я помню, это "Ваджра-ччхедика праджня-парамита"... Попробую поискать сейчас.


Да. Это именно она:




> Если кто-то,  Субхути , скажет, что наивысшее Просветление воистину постигнуто Истинносущим, Достойным [нирваны], Совершенно Просветленным, то тот скажет неверно, тот взирал на  меня , не воспринимая сути. Почему так? Нет,  Субхути , никакого Учения, которое бы Истинносущий воистину постиг как наивысшее Просветление.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Как ты считаешь,  Субхути , есть ли какой-нибудь Закон, который Истинносущий воистину постиг как наивысшее Просветление?»
> 
> Досточтимый  Субхути  отвечал: «Ни в коей мере, о Благодатный, нет никакого Закона, который Истинносущий воистину постиг как наивысшее Просветление».
> 
> Благодатный говорил: «Именно так,  Субхути , именно так. Здесь не найти и не воспринять даже самого маленького Закона. Тем самым он  назван  „Наивысшим Просветлением“.


Так что, *Кунсанг*, Вам придется смириться с мыслью, что "достигать нечего" и что Вы - уже(!) Будда.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

Здесь как и в Сутре Сердца имеется в виду что нечего достигать, нет Пробуждения, нет Будды и т.д. Это нет Пробуждения по самобытию. И нечего достигать. Но Будда и бодхи есть зависимые от именования.

----------

Германн (08.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Они могут быть ослаблены, но пока не будут уничтожены, будут проявляться и усиливаться со своей стороны. Выбор простой, у меня есть богатство буддизма такое как возможность различения благого и неблагого в уме. Возникает допустим мысль, что сейчас я нагрублю ему, но определив этот импульс как неблагой я воздержусь от него. Это есть выбор.


Вы же говорили, что всё обусловлено каммой. Значит и ваш выбор нагрубить или воздержаться обусловлен каммой выбора. Детерминизм.



> Тогда у меня может возникнуть следующая мысль скажу ка я что нить приятное ему и я могу сказать это. Это моя свобода.


Откуда взялась свобода, если всё из-за каммы? Вы сами себе противоречите.

Система полностью замкнутая сама на себя не может обладать свободой выбора. В ней уже всё предопределено.

----------


## Нико

> Да. Это именно она:


Так она вся про пустоту. Чего Вы там ещё найдёте?



> Вам придется смириться с мыслью, что "достигать нечего" и что Вы - уже(!) Будда.


Не придётся мириться с такой мыслью Кунсангу. Щас пойдёт на кухню, чайник поставит на плиту...

----------


## Кунсанг

Я немного свободен улучшать свою карму. Есть небольшой выбор между совершением благого и неблагого. Чем лучше карма будет тем больше выбора и свободы будет. Например будет у меня карма иметь миллиард баксов, у меня будет огромный выбор что с ними делать. Я буду долго думать куда их потратить или вложить и это тоже выбор. Если у меня будет 2 доллара, выбора у меня не будет, я пойду и куплю поесть только. Это грубый пример, но он распространяется на все. не только на материальное. Свободу вам предоставляет ваша же карма. вЫ ИЗ НЕЕ ВЫБИРАЕТЕ ЧТО СДЕЛАТЬ ЛУЧШЕ.

----------

Германн (08.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Или другой пример- Вам предлагают сразу три вещи риэлторы -дом на природе, квартиру или дачу. Вы можете выбрать из трех один. Все три кармически к вам пришли. Но у вас есть немного свободы выбрать что-то. если у вас меньше денег - хорошей кармы - тогда вам нечего выбирать вы идете и живете там где возможно.

----------


## Топпер

> Я немного свободен улучшать свою карму. Есть небольшой выбор между совершением благого и неблагого. Чем лучше карма будет тем больше выбора и свободы будет. Например будет у меня карма иметь миллиард баксов, у меня будет огромный выбор что с ними делать. Я буду долго думать куда их потратить или вложить и это тоже выбор. Если у меня будет 2 доллара, выбора у меня не будет, я пойду и куплю поесть только. Это грубый пример, но он распространяется на все. не только на материальное.


Эта свобода выбора чем обусловлена? Я так понимаю, что не суммой денег? 



> Свободу вам предоставляет ваша же карма. вЫ ИЗ НЕЕ ВЫБИРАЕТЕ ЧТО СДЕЛАТЬ ЛУЧШЕ.


Тогда это не свобода. Это тоже камма.

----------

Ондрий (08.03.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Так она вся про пустоту.


Да-а-а-а... Именно! Про пустоту. 

И адресована она Кунсангу, который как раз чуток раньше про "пустоту" и говорил:




> Это высокий уровень когда Сансара равна Нирване, может для арьи, который постиг пустоту или для того кто близок к постижению этого.


Т.е. когда человек достигает состояния Будды, он автоматически понимает, что и "достигать"-то было НЕЧЕГО... И Будда говорит именно об этом.

Правда, увы, дальше у Кунсанга идет крайне сомнительный посыл, что типа "это все для очень высокого уровня..." или (как любит говорить геше Джампа Тинлей)  :Smilie:  - "для учеников с высшими способностями, а мы пока находимся в первом классе и сидим здесь" и т.п. 

А вот Учитель Дзогчена Намкай Норбу Ринпоче в своем понимании не столь категоричен, как вышеупомянутый геше. Он утверждает, что (непрямая цитата) "если вы заинтересовались Дзогченом, приехали ко мне на ретрит, стали практиковать (в силу своих возможностей), то это УЖЕ свидетельствует, что у вас ЕСТЬ потенциал к этим самым "высшим способностям", либо они сами. Ибо если бы их не было, то вы бы НИКОГДА даже не услышали такого слова, как "Дзогчен" и никогда бы не встретились ни с одним учителем".




> Не придётся мириться с такой мыслью Кунсангу.


Как говорит ЕС Далай-лама 14-й (непрямая цитата):  "именно в тот момент, когда вы наконец-то(!) поняли пустоту и прониклись ею, увидели, что все иллюзорно, то лучше всего сильно дернуть себя за ухо. Это помогает".

----------

Наталья (10.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Да-а-а-а... Именно! Про пустоту. 
> 
> И адресована она Кунсангу


Он, видимо, заслужил.

----------


## Германн

> Система полностью замкнутая сама на себя не может обладать свободой выбора. В ней уже всё предопределено.


Не замкнутость системы на себя, её нередуцируемость, не означает, что на систему воздействует существующий параллельно с ней внешний фактор, или что внутри "тела" несвободных скандх появляется свободная "душа", которая всем этим механизмом управляет. Система может быть не ставшей, не постоянной, текучей и проницаемой, вариабельной. Альтернатива "полная предопределённость скандх / полностью свободный фактор, управляющий механическими скандхами" не единственная из логически возможных ситуаций. Выбор не стоит между крайностями квази-материалистического детерминизма и дуализмом, подобным системе Декарта.

Если свобода управляет чем-то несвободным, возникают колоссальные проблемы объяснения *контакта*: их взаимодействия. Две качественно разные субстанции не могут влиять друг на друга. (Для решения этой проблемы привлекалась идея предустановленной Богом гармонии между душой и телом, материальным миром, и т.д.)

Декарт имел большие сложности в поисках точки *контакта* свободного с несвободным. Грешил на гипофиз. Такую точку просто не получается найти.

----------


## Кунсанг

Свобода выбора обусловлена богатством кармы благой. Чем ее меньше, тем более вынужден повиноваться карме человек, нет возможности что-то улучшить, что-то сделать. Выбор ограничивается чем-то одним и тяжелым например, такое как ослу таскать на спине грузы всю жизнь. У человека возможностей больше и свобод. Но все это в рамках кармы происходит. Буддизм предлагает улучшить карму через несовершение 10 неблагих и совершение 10 благих и затем вообще выйти из-под ее влияния. Когда выйдет тогда большая свобода настанет и полная после становления буддой.

----------

Германн (08.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Не замкнутость системы на себя, её нередуцируемость, не означает, что на систему воздействует существующий параллельно с ней внешний фактор. Сама система может быть не ставшей, не постоянной, текучей и проницаемой, вариабельной. Альтернатива "полная предопределённость скандх / внешний фактор, управляющий скандхами" не одна-единственная из логически возможных ситуаций. Выбор не стоит между этими крайностями: квази-материалистический детерминизм / дуализм Декарта (атмавада).


Так и действительно не стоит. Будда не учил тому, что всё зависит только от каммы. Уту, читта, камма, ахара - четыре причины воздействуют на человека, а не одна - камма.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Ондрий (08.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Про Дзогчен я понял из того что слышал, что это Учение годится тем, у кого чаша полная в плане зрелости. Налил еще каплю и стал буддой. Но с пустой чашкой там делать нечего.

----------


## Топпер

> Свобода выбора обусловлена богатством кармы благой. Чем ее меньше, тем более вынужден повиноваться карме человек, нет возможности что-то улучшить, что-то сделать. Выбор ограничивается чем-то одним и тяжелым например, такое как ослу таскать на спине грузы всю жизнь. У человека возможностей больше и свобод. Но все это в рамках кармы происходит. Буддизм предлагает улучшить карму через несовершение 10 неблагих и совершение 10 благих и затем вообще выйти из-под ее влияния. Когда выйдет тогда большая свобода настанет и полная после становления буддой.


Нет. Подождите. Вы утверждали, что всё вообще зависит от каммы. В этом случае выбора не может быть. Выбор будет всего лишь иллюзией каммы, а на самом деле просто срабатыванием какой-то соответствующей каммы.

То, что вы пишите в данном сообщении - это уже несколько другое утверждение. В нём вы дрейфуете в сторону правильного понимания: что камма формирует "сцену" - на которой "актёр" может действовать. Т.е. каммавипака даёт стартовые условия, например, виде человеческого тела с полноценными органами чувств и т.п. при помощи которого мы можем задействовать нашу четану - "актёра". Это уже фактически верно. Нужно правда включить сюда ещё и действие прочих причин, не обусловленных каммой, как то: уту, ахару и другие. Абхидхамма перечисляет 24 таковых причинных условия. Камма - только одно из них.

Всё, на это заканчиваю на сегодня. Уезжаю по делам.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Ондрий (08.03.2013), Тао (09.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Так все и зависит, если все происходит в рамках кармы. Тоже до свидания. Пошел чай пить.

----------


## Германн

> Так и действительно не стоит. Будда не учил тому, что всё зависит только от каммы. Уту, читта, камма, ахара - четыре причины воздействуют на человека, а не одна - камма.


Здесь просто несовпадение терминологии, используемых слов. 
Кунсанг говорит о карме как о побуждении к действию и действии.
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ints_abou.html

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Про Дзогчен я понял из того что слышал, что это Учение годится тем, у кого чаша полная в плане зрелости. Налил еще каплю и стал буддой. Но с пустой чашкой там делать нечего.


Возможно Вам следует поделиться этой трактовкой с Намкаем Норбу Ринпоче.

P.S. Кстати, еще одно распространенное заблуждение: Дзогчен катастрофически НЕ предназначен для "быстрого взращивания будд".  :Smilie:  

Скорее он для буддистов-практиков, которые хотят правильно понимать и осознавать свою собственную ситуацию.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Уже в 4ый или 5ый раз, эта тема возникает, с одними и теми же участниками. Кунсанг и Нико настаивают на позиции, которую они как ни странно, считают буддийской, что все обусловлено кармой. Это уже даже не дежавю.

----------

Alex (08.03.2013), Ондрий (08.03.2013), Тао (09.03.2013), Топпер- (10.03.2013), Федор Ф (09.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Кунсанг и Нико настаивают на позиции, которую они как ни странно, считают буддийской, что все обусловлено кармой. Это уже даже не дежавю.


 Да, чтобы не быть обвинёнными в позиции, связанной с "быстрым взращиванием будд".

----------


## Германн

> Уже в 4ый или 5ый раз, эта тема возникает, с одними и теми же участниками. Кунсанг и Нико настаивают на позиции, которую они как ни странно, считают буддийской, что все обусловлено кармой. Это уже даже не дежавю.


Из 1-го тома Ламрима: 
"*Невозможность встречи с плодами несодеянного*. Если не накоплена карма, причиняющая [такое-то] счастье или страдание, никак нельзя изведать плод той кармы. Также пользующиеся плодами бесчисленных Собраний [заслуг], накопленных Учителями, хотя и не должны были накопить все их причины, но некоторую их часть - должны." 

Кунсанг объяснил, как это совмещается со свободой. Карма (действие и побуждение к действию) задаёт общее русло событий, человек может варьировать детали происходящего - создавая причины для других событий в будущем.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Карма (*действие и побуждение к действию*) задаёт общее русло событий, человек может варьировать детали происходящего - создавая причины для других событий в будущем.


Уточняю: имеется в виду сознательное действие и сознательно выбранное побуждение (из нескольких возможных), так, наверное?

----------

Германн (08.03.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Да, чтобы не быть обвинёнными в позиции, связанной с "быстрым взращиванием будд".


Да понятное дело... Ибо если в послужном списке какого-нибудь _true_-гелугпинца(-ки) появится запись: "Открыто и демонстративно высказывал взгляды, близкие к Ати-йоге" или "Тайно практиковал Дзогчен", то это смерти подобно - пятно на всю жизнь, минус в карму, плюс - социальный остракизм со стороны собратьев.  :Smilie: 

Именно поэтому, кстати, ЕС Далай-лама 5-й, Гелчог Нгаванг (1617-1682), осмеливался "быстро взращивать Будду" заниматься трэгчо с тогэлом (т.е. высшими практиками Дзогчена) только тайно, спрятавшись в небольшом потайном храме Дзонгдаг Луканг, расположенном на островке в центре озера рядом с Поталой... 

Иначе бы собратья замели если кто узнал - хлопот бы не обобрался. Кстати, эта постыдная  :Smilie:  для Гелуг история ("Далай-лама - а практикует Дзогчен!") почему-то всячески замалчивается.

----------


## Нико

Да ладно Вам, никто тут не против дзогчена. И Далай-ламы практиковали дзогчен, тайно или не тайно. )

----------


## Германн

> Уточняю: имеется в виду сознательное действие и сознательно выбранное побуждение (из нескольких возможных), так, наверное?


Не знаю. У Васубандху почему-то просто действие и побуждение к действию. Неосознанные действия не приносят никаких плодов?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> И Далай-ламы практиковали дзогчен, тайно или не тайно.


Логично. Только на одном ЕС Далай-ламе 14-м, насколько я помню, сходятся аж четыре линии Дзогчена (и лет так 30 назад он его даже(!) передавал на Западе)... Но то ж далай-ламы. А доведись простому гелугпинцу заявить "я тут... м-м-м _(шепотом)_ дзогченовские практики делаю", то реакция прогрессивного сообщества, я думаю, будет вполне предсказуемой.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

У вас устаревшие сведения. Сейчас модно и молодёжно помешивать с дзогченом среди гелугпинцев))) ну или поглядывать на нингма и сакья).

----------


## Нико

> Логично. Только на одном ЕС Далай-ламе 14-м, насколько я помню, сходятся аж четыре линии Дзогчена (и лет так 30 назад он его даже(!) передавал на Западе)... Но то ж далай-ламы. А доведись простому гелугпинцу заявить "я тут... м-м-м _(шепотом)_ дзогченовские практики делаю", то реакция прогрессивного сообщества, я думаю, будет вполне предсказуемой.


Зря Вы так. Никто, кроме ш-деновцев, возражать не станет.

----------


## Нико

> У вас устаревшие сведения. Сейчас модно и молодёжно помешивать с дзогченом среди гелугпинцев))) ну или поглядывать на нингма и сакья).


Это как смешанные браки или как?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Сейчас модно и молодёжно помешивать с дзогченом среди гелугпинцев))) ну или поглядывать на нингма и сакья).


Свят-свят _(истово перекрестился)_




> Никто, кроме ш-деновцев, возражать не станет.


Это хорошо. Но я был свидетелем, когда мое упоминание (во вполне традиционной гелугпинской сангхе среди интеллигентных и образованных русских(!) людей) вышеприведенной истории про ЕС Далай-ламу 5-го, как выдающегося практика Дзогчена, мягко говоря, привело их в замешательство.

----------


## Ондрий

> Это как смешанные браки или как?


Не слежу за темой браков, но наверное)) Особый шик - гелугпинец и дзогчен. Уровень понтов примерно того же порядка, что и старый боян: Вложение 12863 

Понты первого порядка: купить большую дорогую машину и Ролекс, читать Коэльо, презирать Донцову, любить худую блондинку с сиськами.

Понты второго порядка: купить маленькую стильную машинку и Ланжин. Читать Умберто Эко. Презирать Коэльо, любить ироничную брюнетку.

Понты третьего порядка: ездить на метро и такси, потому что так быстрее и дешевле, носить Свотч, читать Анну Гавальду, выключать воду, когда чистишь зубы. Никого не презирать, потому что это разрушает карму. Никого не любить, потому что ты еще не встретил своего человека.

Понты четвертого порядка: продать квартиру, машину и Ланжин. Поехать в Тибет, достичь нирваны, любить всех.

Понты высшего порядка: вернуться из Тибета, никому ничего не рассказывать, купить большую дорогую машину, на досуге читать Донцову, время смотреть на телефоне, любить маму своего ребенка. Осознавать, что любое быдло с Коэльо может оказаться достигшим нирваны Буддой…

(С) бугугашки с тырнету.

----------


## Нико

> Это хорошо. Но я был свидетелем, когда мое упоминание (во вполне традиционной гелугпинской сангхе среди интеллигентных и образованных русских(!) людей) вышеприведенной истории про ЕС Далай-ламу 5-го, как выдающегося практика Дзогчена, мягко говоря, привело их в замешательство.


Меня вот что-то не приводит в замешательство это. Как и про Шестого, который тоже практиковал дзогчен.

----------


## Нико

> Не слежу за темой браков, но наверное)) Особый шик - гелугпинец и дзогчен. Уровень понтов примерно того же порядка, что и старый боян: Вложение 12863 
> 
> Понты первого порядка: купить большую дорогую машину и Ролекс, читать Коэльо, презирать Донцову, любить худую блондинку с сиськами.
> 
> Понты второго порядка: купить маленькую стильную машинку и Ланжин. Читать Умберто Эко. Презирать Коэльо, любить ироничную брюнетку.
> 
> Понты третьего порядка: ездить на метро и такси, потому что так быстрее и дешевле, носить Свотч, читать Анну Гавальду, выключать воду, когда чистишь зубы. Никого не презирать, потому что это разрушает карму. Никого не любить, потому что ты еще не встретил своего человека.
> 
> Понты четвертого порядка: продать квартиру, машину и Ланжин. Поехать в Тибет, достичь нирваны, любить всех.
> ...


Вы, наверное, 8 марта как следует отметили? Ну там салаты и все дела.... Есть ещё понты гораздо низшего порядка. Какие уж там свочи и Донцовы.

----------


## Greedy

> Мне только интересно, Greedy. Какой процент этого волеобразования занимает кармическая обусловленность?


Рассмотрим ситуацию, в которой принимается решение что-то сделать.

В первую очередь это решение обусловлено тем, что ранее было принято решение выполнять это действие.
На примере видео из этой темы.
В эксперимент испытуемый должен быть решить, какую кнопку нажимать. Чем обусловлено это его действие по выбору кнопки? Принятым ранее решением делать подобный выбор в возникшей ситуации.
Что мы делаем в медитации? Мы выбираем (в меру возможностей контроля уму) не следовать за отличным от объекта медитации. Чем обусловлено такое поведение? Ранее принятым решением совершать подобное действие.

Вот такая зависимость последующей мыслительной деятельности от предыдущей является кармой. Т.е. попадая в какую-то ситуацию, ум знает, чем ему в этой ситуации заниматься.
Если убрать эту зависимость, то ум потеряет ориентир. Т.е не сможет ничего сделать. А чтобы смог, необходимо, что в его потоке ранее было намерение действовать подобным образом в подобной ситуации.

И только чётко понимая эту связь предыдущего намерения поступать именно так и совершаемого сейчас поступка на простых примерах собственных действий можно начать исследовать, какую роль к этом процессе играют обстоятельства (созревшая карма).

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

Случайные порывы ума, которые карма или не-карма, стоит внимательно изучить.
Когда понятно, по каким причинам возникает порыв (удобнее это делать в контролируемом эксперименте), то вся эта бешеная игра ума становится не такой беспричинной.

----------


## Нико

> Когда понятно, по каким причинам возникает порыв (удобнее это делать в контролируемом эксперименте)


Вы пойдете на такой контролируемый эксперимент? Я вряд ли.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не знаю. У Васубандху почему-то просто действие и побуждение к действию.


Кармообразующей силой является самскара-скандха.
Ее основной элемент - ум (citta, sems). Качества ума - ясность (gsal) и сознательность (rig). Побуждение к действию - это _фактор ума_ (читтасика), называемый sems pa  (cetanā). "фактор ума" по определению - "то, что всегда сопровождает ум, подобно слугам, сопровождающим царя".
Таким образом, сознательность (rig) есть *непременный элемент кармического действия*.
Но чтобы побуждение и действие стало кармообразующим необходимо еще наличие клеш, и, что самое главное - эгоцентрации (ātmagrāha). Если устранить эгоцентрацию, семена кармы не возникнут несмотря на совершаемые действия.
Итак, карму создает сочетание двух факторов: сознательности и эгоцентрации. Что это, как не свободная воля? )))))
А теперь о вашей предыдущей реплике:



> *Карма (действие и побуждение к действию) задаёт общее русло событий*, человек может варьировать детали происходящего - создавая причины для других событий в будущем.


Получается, что и *общее русло событий* (кармическая данность) создано актом свободной воли, и действие внутри этой данности тоже свободно.
Вообще ничего нет кроме свободы ))))

----------

Германн (09.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (09.03.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (09.03.2013), Топпер- (10.03.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Вообще ничего нет кроме свободы


Именно. Это и есть основной вывод, принадлежащий к самым высоким уровням, т.е. Махамудре и Дзогчену.

А когда люди начинают с унынием и горестными вздохами причитать "Ах... это моя карма... ничего тут не поделаешь" (и предаваться на этой почве упадническим настроениям), то это, во-первых, сильно отдает христианским "это мой тяжкий крест", во-вторых, имеет мало общего с правильным пониманием Дхармы. 

Неоднократно, кстати, слышал от учителей, что считать "свою карму" - чем-то незыблемым и неотвратимым, типа "воздаянием за грехи" - бо-ольшая ошибка.

----------

Кунсанг (09.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Но чтобы побуждение и действие стало кармообразующим необходимо еще наличие клеш, и, что самое главное - эгоцентрации (ātmagrāha). Если устранить эгоцентрацию, семена кармы не возникнут несмотря на совершаемые действия.


Маленький момент.
Отсутствие эгоцентрации не уничтожает причинно-следственную связь, порождающую намерениями и действиями.
Отсутствие эгоцентрации приводит к тому, что эта причинно-следственная связь воспринимается как данность, а не как ловушка.
Наличие же эгоцентрации приводит к тому, что есть представление о том, кто закован в этом обусловленном бытие.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Маленький момент.
> Отсутствие эгоцентрации не уничтожает причинно-следственную связь, порождающую намерениями и действиями.


В отсутствии эгоцентрации (= изначального вместерожденного неведения) причинно-следственная связь просто не возникает, поскольку неведение - ее первое звено ))

Но уже имеющаяся продолжает действовать до исчерпания, меняется лишь отношение, в этом вы правы.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не слежу за темой браков, но наверное)) Особый шик - гелугпинец и дзогчен. Уровень понтов примерно того же порядка, что и старый боян: Вложение 12863


Не знаю, насчет шика сейчас, но гелугпинцы давно практикуют Махамудру и Дзогчен, 1 Панчен лама написал текст "Основной путь торжествующих" по Махамудре в котором говорит, что буквальный смысл множества традиций таких как "вместерожденное порождение в слиянии", "охранный ларчик", "обладание пятью", шесть сфер одного вкуса", "четыре слога", "умиротворяющий", Дзогчен, воззрение мадхъямиков и так далее сводится к одному и тому же.

----------


## Кунсанг

Панчен лама в этом тексте говорит, что поскольку постижение действительной природы ума зависит от накопления обширных запасов и очищения от умственных препятствий, необходимо провести все 100 000 нгондро, 100 000 простираний с чтением Туншага и неустанно молиться Гуру. Это вероятно и подразумевает подготовить свой ум, чтобы он стал зрелым. Вначале также говорится принять Прибежище и породить бодхичитту. Метод Дзогчена подразумевающий медитацию на природу ума, при неподготовленности ума, будет похож на капли которые капают в пустую чашку и высыхают в ней. И чаша не наполняется. А если чаша наполнена заслугами и пониманием, то одна капля медитации на Дзогчен приводит к полному ее наполнению и человек достигает состояния Будды. Об этом говорит геше Джампа Тинлей как и Первый Панчен лама про подготовку. То есть существует опасность вообще не продвинуться по Пути.

----------

Ашвария (09.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Насчет гелугпинцев существуют какие-то стереотипы различные, но поскольку Лама Цонкапа получал Учения ото всех держателей линий в Тибете, и выбрал лучшие на его взгляд практики как сливки, то Гелуг это получается традиция которая вобрала в себя все лучшее, что было в Тибете, в ней есть все школы. Основные практики тантры, Махамудра происходят от Кагью, Ваджрайогини из Сакья и т.д. философия и тантра в целом из монастыря Наланда в Индии, от Атиши, Нагарджуны и других индийских мастеров. Коренной Гуру Ламы Цонкапы был Учитель Рендава из Сакья. На 80% тибетские школы это одна и та же школа. Есть различия в некоторых взглядах, но не столь существенные, потому что в любой школе достигают совершенного результата. В Гелуг многие мастера достигли состояния будды за 12 лет и даже возможно еще скорее. Говорится о трех годах, девяти. А один Учитель современности сказал открыто, что в Гелуг не практикуют тантру и всю жизнь изучают сутры. Это заблуждение.

----------


## Ондрий

_Налим Никодим
Гордится собою,
Налим Никодим
Носит шапку соболью,
Ни перед кем ее не ломает
И шуток тоже не понимает.
 ©   _  :Wink:

----------


## Кунсанг

Лама Цонкапа сказал, что в это время упадка следует полагаться на Гуру, на Поле заслуг, развивать отречение, бодхимысль и понимание пустоты, затем на основе этих трех практиковать Гуру-йогу в соединении с практиками Трех Йидамов и тогда возможно достижение состояния Будды за три года, как это сделал Миларепа. То есть получается Джецун Миларепа достиг состояния Будды за три года. Там еще есть тонкие нюансы для практики и их очень много. Если собрать все вместе, и выполнить все нюансы, то тогда результат будет определенно. В монастырях все это передается полностью, но мирянам труднее собрать все наставления вместе и практиковать полный Путь по совету Ламы Цонкапы Гуру-йогу в соединении с Тремя божествами на основе Трех основ Пути. То есть получить самый лучший самолет, но какие то самолеты у мирян уже есть. Иногда ведь говорится, что одной практики может быть достаточно, одного Йидама, но просто Лама Цонкапа посоветовал все вместе практиковать для скорости.

----------


## Кунсанг

> _Налим Никодим
> Гордится собою,
> Налим Никодим
> Носит шапку соболью,
> Ни перед кем ее не ломает
> И шуток тоже не понимает.
>  ©   _


Куда нам налимам-то шутки шуточные разуметь...

----------


## Ондрий

> Неправильная рекомендация. Нельзя ставить на место традиционно признанного живого Учителя, проверенного на соответствие критериям Ламрима, своё собственное ограниченное понимание, или мнение переводчика, учёного-буддолога: короче, не-Учителей. Слова Будды и первичные комментарии отделены от нас тысячелетиями, и *подлинное* значение этих текстов могла сохранить только живая традиция. Отталкиваться нужно именно от лекций традиционных Учителей, соответствующих качествам Гуру. Поступать иначе - это принимать Прибежище в том, что Прибежищем не является.


Мало того, что вы придумываете свой буддизм, не читаете что вам пишут, пропускаете все мимо ушей и распространяете ложные идеи, вы еще и не знаете основного принципа  принятого Цонкапой, который гласит, что слова учителя должны проверяться и не расходиться со словами будды кои имеют бОльший вес. В противном случае слова учителя отвергаются. Но вам эта идея не выгодна - вы тут учительствуете своему не побоюсь этого слова, бреду по ПП и другим одиозным идеям, высосаным из пальца. Да и тибетского  не знаете чтобы тут разглагольствовать о мнениях переводчиков которыми вы вынужденны пользоваться чтобы слушать современных лам. Логик вы наш.

  Ладно там, Кунсанг, он честно повторяет распространенные и, в целом,  безобидные заблуждения, эдакий бабушкин буддизм - так уж его учат, но от ваших сверхценных идей и отрицания авторитетного слова будды и шастр пандит - прямой вред.

----------

Eternal Jew (09.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Вы просто говорите это заблуждения и все. Вы обоснуйте почему это заблуждения. Там и поговорим. Это могут быть различия некоторые несущественные которые вы раздуваете до заблуждений. У каждой школы есть расхождения небольшие но как я уже сказал это не сказывается на достижении результата.

----------

Германн (09.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Вот когда говорят что в школе Гелуг нет тантры, то это заблуждение, которое очень легко опровергнуть. Здесь понятно.

----------


## Ондрий

Кунсанг, вам с Нико уже обосновали про карму раз сто, но вы или не видите или не разумеете или все тут же забываете, и судя по странным озвучиваемым мнениям, предпочитаете получать сведения в дхарма центрах за чаепитием на кухне, где бабушки любят поучать всех кого видят очень оригинальными идеями и побасенками. Попробуйте хоть раз прочесть авторитетные тексты и сделайте усилие запомнить то, что написано, а не фантазировать на всякие темы.

----------

Топпер- (10.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Ниочем опять. Говорить что где-то неправильно учат, что в Гелуг якобы заблуждений много, это просто воздух сотрясать. Вы скажите где заблуждение и помогите его разрешить. Тогда больше пользы будет.

----------


## Кунсанг

Вот вы недавно говорили что карма и причинно следственная связь это разные вещи как палец и ... Ну так обоснуйте, а не просто так говорите - заблуждение! Заблуждение! Может я вас пойму и приму что это заблуждение.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ниочем опять. Говорить что где-то неправильно учат, что в Гелуг якобы заблуждений много, это просто воздух сотрясать. Вы скажите где заблуждение и помогите его разрешить. Тогда больше пользы будет.


господь ишвара! Кунсанг, вы в состоянии понять простой текст на русскои языке? у бабушко-буддистов заблуждения а не у Гелуг!

про карму потрудитесь пролистать выше, там Топпер все в сто двадцаты раз повторил. Любимую тибецкую байку про охотника на зайцев и дырявый карман я уверен вы и сами знаете - байки вам близки
ох, да о чем я вообще прошу-то, если два абзаца не асиляются..  :Frown:

----------

Топпер- (10.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Топпер говорил про карму то, что не все что делает человек, обусловлено его кармой. Я с ним не согласен и спорю. Я говорю что все что делает человек находится в пределах его кармы до свободы от сансары. Все импульсы возникающие в уме происходят из своих причин. Беспричинно ничего не возникает. Не вижу тут никаких заблуждений. Все возникает по причине. У вас какие нибудь другие доводы есть кроме простого отрицания и кивания на кого-то?

----------


## Ондрий

это или троллинг или просто тупняк, чтобы заявлять о споре с сутрами, цитаты из которых вам приводились.

----------

Топпер- (10.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Ладно, я ушел.

----------


## Германн

> Да понятное дело... Ибо если в послужном списке какого-нибудь _true_-гелугпинца(-ки) появится запись: "Открыто и демонстративно высказывал взгляды, близкие к Ати-йоге" или "Тайно практиковал Дзогчен", то это смерти подобно - пятно на всю жизнь, минус в карму, плюс - социальный остракизм со стороны собратьев.


Да ничего подобного. Просто в Гелуг очень осторожно подходят к последовательности практик, к подготовке: и Дзогчен практикуется традиционно (тайно). Есть два текста Ламы Цонкапы по Дзогчен (sic!) - которые передаются от Учителя к ученику, и практикуются монахами.

----------


## Ондрий

вот и формируется несправедливое в народе мнение о гелугпе вот от такого вот воинтствующего невежества, где вся хфилософия начинается и заканчивается на чашке-ложке одного известного ламы. А все потому, что в россии гелуг по большей части этнический и представлен в большинстве своем кхм кхм весьма широкими народными массами.

----------


## Германн

> Кармообразующей силой является самскара-скандха.
> Ее основной элемент - ум (citta, sems). Качества ума - ясность (gsal) и сознательность (rig). Побуждение к действию - это _фактор ума_ (читтасика), называемый sems pa  (cetanā). "фактор ума" по определению - "то, что всегда сопровождает ум, подобно слугам, сопровождающим царя".
> Таким образом, сознательность (rig) есть *непременный элемент кармического действия*.
> Но чтобы побуждение и действие стало кармообразующим необходимо еще наличие клеш, и, что самое главное - эгоцентрации (ātmagrāha). Если устранить эгоцентрацию, семена кармы не возникнут несмотря на совершаемые действия.
> Итак, карму создает сочетание двух факторов: сознательности и эгоцентрации. Что это, как не свободная воля? )))))
> А теперь о вашей предыдущей реплике:
> 
> Получается, что и *общее русло событий* (кармическая данность) создано актом свободной воли, и действие внутри этой данности тоже свободно.
> Вообще ничего нет кроме свободы ))))


Спасибо! "Карму создает сочетание двух факторов: сознательности и эгоцентрации. Что это, как не свободная воля?" - очень точное определение.  :Kiss:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Лама Цонкапа получал Учения ото всех держателей линий в Тибете, и выбрал лучшие на его взгляд практики как сливки, то Гелуг это получается традиция которая вобрала в себя все лучшее, что было в Тибете, в ней есть все школы. Основные практики тантры, Махамудра происходят от Кагью, Ваджрайогини из Сакья и т.д. философия и тантра в целом из монастыря Наланда в Индии, от Атиши, Нагарджуны и других индийских мастеров. Коренной Гуру Ламы Цонкапы был Учитель Рендава из Сакья.


Немного в сторону офтопа, но все равно интересно стало... *Кунсанг*, ответьте на несколько общих вопросов, пожалуйста:

1. А есть ли в Гелуг что-нибудь своё, основополагающее и при этом индивидуальное? Или заимствовано всё?

2. Учитывая вышесказанное про тотальные заимствования, стоило ли вообще городить такой огород и затевать новую школу? Может было проще практиковать Махамудру и честно называть это "практики Кагью" (ну и так далее), а не делать сборную солянку (виноват - "сборные сливки") из воззрений и практик? Нет? 

3. Учитывая вопрос номер два - какова вообще была основная цель при создании новой школы?

4. В современном буддизме практически все учителя (если они не шарлатаны) всячески предостерегают своих учеников от "смешивания" воззрений различных школ и практик, принадлежащих им. Иначе у людей велик риск роста запутанности и ложных взглядов. Ну а духовные "коктейли" создаются в наше время лишь в псевдобуддийских сектах или в группах нью-эйдж. Скажите - как в этом свете относиться к воззрениям и практикам, собранным в Гелуг?

5. Может быть Гелуг правильнее называть "Римэ"? Вы слышали что-нибудь вообще о внесектарном движении Римэ (Патрул Ринпоче Первый, Джамьянг Кхьенце и Джамгон Конгтрул Великий)? Как в Гелуг относятся к Римэ - чувствуют духовное родство с этим движением или нет?


*P.S.* 

*Кунсанг*, поймите, пожалуйста, одну вещь - *Ондрий* не с Вами персонально воюет и не с Гелуг в целом (да и слово "воюет" здесь не подходит). А с теми дикими представлениями "о Гелуг", которые живут в головах отдельных духовно-экзальтированных дам бальзаковского возраста, столь любящих поучать в дхарма-центрах за чаем всё и вся вокруг (причем исключительно на примере своего богатого жизненного опыта). Ну и "Дхарму", исходящую  от пресловутых "бурятских бабушек", он тоже почему-то  :Smilie:  недолюбливает. 

Поэтому не обижайтесь - никто тут лично на Ваш счет не прохаживается, я - в том числе.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Да ничего подобного. Просто в Гелуг очень осторожно подходят к последовательности практик, к подготовке: и Дзогчен практикуется традиционно (тайно). Есть два текста Ламы Цонкапы по Дзогчен (sic!) - которые передаются от Учителя к ученику, и практикуются монахами.


... Причем о сверхтайности (по Германну) данных учений свидетельствуют сразу (sic!)  два обстоятельства: 

1. Они в Гелуг передаются "от Учителя к ученику" (ибо для тибетского буддизма, а тем более - для Ваджраяны и Дзогчена это крайне нехарактерно, там тексты прямиком вывешиваются на заборах или выкладываются в интернете для всеобщего обозрения).  :Smilie:  

2. Они "практикуются монахами" - и это я считаю абсолютно правильным гелугпинским подходом, ибо неразумных мирян к таким сверхтайнам лучше на пушечный выстрел не подпускать!  :Smilie:  Пусть сидят и "традиционно" читают Ламрим!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть два текста Ламы Цонкапы по Дзогчен (sic!) - которые передаются от Учителя к ученику, и практикуются монахами.


Один, вероятно, "Ожерелье нектаров". А второй какой?

----------


## Кунсанг

Его Святейшество Далай лама подчеркивает, что нет тибетского буддизма, все это индийский буддизм от Будды Шакьямуни, дошедший до Тибета через индийских пандитов и йогов. Тибетская традиция Гелуг продолжает традицию монастыря Наланда. Подразделение на школы произошло в силу своих причин, но в целом это одно и то же Учение. Ламрим Ламы Цонкапы это сжатые 84 000 томов Учения Будды. То есть изложена последовательность практик в той форме, которая лучше подходит для практики. Ламрим это то же Слово Будды. Цитата из коренного текста, небольшое объяснение потом снова коренной текст. Все в Ламриме исходит из Слова Будды.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Один, вероятно, "Ожерелье нектаров".


Ох... Если это и в самом деле "Ожерелье нектаров", то это... это уныло до боли. Потому что, хоть там изредка и встречается слово "Дзогчен", но это - самый обычный гелугпинский текст (со всеми вытекающими последствиями): сто ошибок, пятьсот противоядий - т.е. никаких различий со стилем "Ламрим Ченмо".  Т.е. автора текста можно вычислить безошибочно, хотя бы по характерной назидательности.  :Smilie: 

И еще: как его "практиковать" - лично я вообще не представляю! Как вообще можно "практиковать текст беседы, состоявшейся между X и Y"?

----------

Сергей Хос (09.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ох... Если это и в самом деле "Ожерелье нектаров", то это... это уныло до боли. Потому что, хоть там изредка и встречается слово "Дзогчен", но это - самый обычный гелугпинский текст (со всеми вытекающими последствиями): сто ошибок, пятьсот противоядий - т.е. никаких различий со стилем "Ламрим Ченмо".  Т.е. автора текста можно вычислить безошибочно, хотя бы по характерной назидательности. 
> 
> И еще - как его "практиковать" лично я вообще не представляю! Как вообще можно "практиковать текст беседы, состоявшейся между X и Y"?


Ну что, порвали хищники с форума, ненавистники гелуг, бедного Кунсанга? Рады? Заодно по Далай-ламе прокатились? Довольны? И по дамам бальзаковского возраста в дхарма-центрах? В общем, ничего не упустили....

----------


## Кунсанг

Стиль риме превосходный исключающий сектанство в принципе. Стиль бурятских бабушек также прекрасен. Много не говорят, практикуют мани, читают Мигцему. По нескольким бабушкам нельзя судить по всем бабушкам. Всех бабушек гораздо больше чем несколько бабушек в Дхармацентре. Скоро мы сами станем дедушками и бабушками, так что это все относительно.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (10.03.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Ну что, порвали хищники с форума, ненавистники гелуг, бедного Кунсанга? Рады? Заодно по Далай-ламе прокатились? Довольны? И по дамам бальзаковского возраста в дхарма-центрах? В общем, ничего не упустили....


Абсолютно не понимаю причины данного эмоционального всплеска. Вообще! ... Попробую пояснить (а отнюдь не оправдаться):

1. Я не "ненавистник Гелуг". Из моих вопросов, приведенных выше, не следует моя неприязнь к этой уважаемой школе. Утверждать так - попытка отгородиться от смысла таких вопросов.

2. Никто никого не "рвал" (что за зоновская-зэковская терминология, фу!), а тем более - "бедного Кунсанга". Лично я с уважением отношусь к нему, более того, мне импонирует (по факту места его рождения) его вера, убежденность... и незлобливость. 

3. Понятия не имею, кто "катался по ЕС Далай-ламе". Разве упоминание о том, что далай-ламы тоже(!) практикуют Дзогчен является оскорбительным в рамках данной школы? Я с уважением отношусь и к нынешней инкарнации, ЕС Далай-ламе 14-му. Уже упоминал о том, что дома у меня полным-полно его книг (пересчитал - оказалось более 20), я всячески рекомендую его работы и фильмы с ним всем начинающим буддистам. 

4. По поводу "дам бальзаковского возраста в дхарма-центрах": увы, но это данность. Это факт. Я думаю, что любой из присутствующих когда-либо сталкивался с ними, поэтому мои слова можно подтвердить. Причины распространенности данного явления лично мне неизвестны. Могу лишь предположить (только без обид, ладно?), что возрастные изменения в организмах женщин приводят к "переключению" их ума с семейных проблем на социальные. Ну и элементарно в таком переходном возрасте меняется еще и характер (наблюдение не мое, а ученых). Разве не так? 

Что еще я упустил?

*P.S.* И самое интересное - а почему все это негодование было выплеснуто под моей цитатой про "Ожерелье нектаров"? Оно-то в чем провинилось?

----------


## Кунсанг

Вообще, там где кажется уныло внешне и может быть зарыто сокровище. Структура многим не нравится, но компьютерные программы работают строго по заданным операторам. Мне кажется Ламрим схож с компьютерной программой. Размышляй вначале об этом, затем то-то. Все надежно. А люди хотят быстрого результата и тех Учений которые им нравятся. Мне понравилось, что сказал этот Учитель, потому что я так и думал. Не сегодня завтра буддой стать, о, круто! Ты уже Будда. Но Будда Шакьямуни шел три неисчислимых эона к состоянию будды. Здесь противоречие. Если бы это было так просто, зачем три эона будда шел к результату? Он же и так хотел быстрее буддой стать.

----------


## Кунсанг

Ожерелье нектаров это беседа Ваджрапани насчет возможных ошибок в медитации? Это основополагающий текст вроде. Перечисляются возможные ошибки и практик должен знать их. Сам текст, то есть беседу практиковать не надо.

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Да... Извините, что напоминаю, но по отношению к ЕС Далай-ламе я НИКОГДА не допустил НИ ОДНОГО дешевого "гы-гы", как это, например, сделала некто М.Малыгина по отношению к главе другой школы: "Кармапа зажигает (отжигает)"... Дать ссылочку?

Лично я бы вообще назвал такое высказывание хамством.

----------


## Нико

Вообще негодование действительно дошло до кипения по прочтении поста об "Ожерелье нектаров".  



> Ох... Если это и в самом деле "Ожерелье нектаров", то это... это уныло до боли. Потому что, хоть там изредка и встречается слово "Дзогчен", но это - самый обычный гелугпинский текст (со всеми вытекающими последствиями): сто ошибок, пятьсот противоядий - т.е. никаких различий со стилем "Ламрим Ченмо". Т.е. автора текста можно вычислить безошибочно, хотя бы по характерной назидательности.
> 
> И еще - как его "практиковать" лично я вообще не представляю!


Я считаю это наездом. ЕС Далай-лама не часто, не периодически даёт комментарии на дзогченовские тексты, в частности, Семньи ньелсо Лонгченпы.




> 1. Я не "ненавистник Гелуг". Из моих вопросов, приведенных выше, не следует моя неприязнь к этой уважаемой школе. Утверждать так - попытка отгородиться от смысла таких вопросов.


А мне так показалось. 




> 2. Никто никого не "рвал" (что за зоновская-зэковская терминология, фу!), а тем более - "бедного Кунсанга". Лично я с уважением отношусь к нему, более того, мне импонирует (по факту места его рождения) его вера, убежденность... и незлобливость.


Надеюсь, это сказано без иронии.  



> я всячески рекомендую его работы и фильмы с ним всем начинающим буддистам.


Ну да, типа первоклассникам. 




> 4. По поводу "дам бальзаковского возраста в дхарма-центрах": увы, но это данность. Это факт. Я думаю, что любой из присутствующих когда-либо сталкивался с ними, поэтому мои слова можно подтвердить. Причины распространенности данного явления лично мне неизвестны. Могу лишь предположить (только без обид, ладно?), что возрастные изменения в организмах женщин приводят к "переключению" их ума с семейных проблем на социальные. Ну и элементарно в таком переходном возрасте меняется еще и характер (наблюдение не мое, а ученых). Разве не так?


Т.е. Вы считаете меня одной из таких дам с возрастными изменениями? Так и представляете меня за чашкой чая в дхарма-центре, назидательно о чём-то вещающей?

----------


## Кунсанг

Из Ожерелья нектаров, по моему актуально:

В-пятых, расскажу об ошибочных пристрастиях: люди, обладающие лишь временным (интеллектуальным) воззрением, ошибочно принимают прибежище в священных писаниях, придерживаясь только постулатов, изложенных в трактатах их собственной школы, разделяя все учения на "мои" и "чужие", "хорошие" и "дурные", принадлежащие "высшим" и "низшим" школам. Тем самым они превращают великое и свободное от крайностей воззрение Будды в предмет привязанностей и досужих домыслов обычных людей. Вот в чем корень ошибок. Кармаваджра и Матибхадрашри! Если вы хотите избежать этой ошибки, вы должны постичь великую безграничную пустоту, что и является воззрением, свободным от крайностей!

----------


## Eternal Jew

Вот чем замечателен Кунсанг - так это тем, что, во-первых - он ведь действительно буддист (а не пытается таковым казаться), ибо на почве веры в буддизм его ментально "пробить" невозможно. 

Ну и второе (уже писал об этом) - примечательна его реакция: он не раздражается и продолжает общаться так же благожелательно; т.е. практически не допускает эмоциональных выбросов. 

Хорошие качества. И я тут не ёрничаю.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Ондрий (09.03.2013), Ритл (09.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> .. Да... Извините, что напоминаю, но по отношению к ЕС Далай-ламе я НИКОГДА не допустил НИ ОДНОГО дешевого "гы-гы", как это, например, сделала некто М.Малыгина по отношению к главе другой школы: "Кармапа зажигает (отжигает)"... Дать ссылочку?
> 
> Лично я бы вообще назвал такое высказывание хамством.


Давайте... Кстати, каково Ваше настоящее имя? Хамство -- это называть собеседника по имени, а не ником, на форуме, а самому прятаться за ником. "Переход на личности" это.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> негодование действительно дошло до кипения





> Я считаю это наездом.





> А мне так показалось.





> Т.е. Вы считаете меня...


Я уже всё сказал выше.


*P.S.* А вообще, чтобы уметь справляться со всем этим, есть одно хорошее буддийское средство - НЕ проецировать сразу же всё на себя, любимого / любимую.

----------

Ондрий (09.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> "Кармапа зажигает про мороженое)"... Дать ссылочку?
> 
> Лично я бы вообще назвал такое высказывание хамством.


Это просто жаргон, вполне в стиле ОН.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Хамство -- это называть собеседника по имени


Хорошее утверждение. Надо будет записать где-нибудь.




> самому прятаться за ником


"Прятаться" - оценочное суждение. По мне так это право, предоставленное мне правилами данного форума.




> "Переход на личности" это.


Я уже написал выше о ментальных проекциях. Повторяться не буду. 

Поддерживать попытку втянуть меня в перепалку - тоже не буду, ибо это офтоп.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ну и второе (уже писал об этом) - примечательна его реакция: он не раздражается и продолжает общаться так же благожелательно; т.е. практически не допускает эмоциональных выбросов.


Вы можете ошибиться. Вы же меня не видите. Может я тут все перебил в комнате уже от злости но писать стараюсь без агрессии. Я хитрый.

----------

Eternal Jew (09.03.2013), Ритл (09.03.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (10.03.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Из Ожерелья нектаров, по моему актуально:
> 
> В-пятых, расскажу об ошибочных пристрастиях: люди, обладающие лишь временным (интеллектуальным) воззрением, ошибочно принимают прибежище в священных писаниях, придерживаясь только постулатов, изложенных в трактатах их собственной школы, разделяя все учения на "мои" и "чужие", "хорошие" и "дурные", принадлежащие "высшим" и "низшим" школам. Тем самым они превращают великое и свободное от крайностей воззрение Будды в предмет привязанностей и досужих домыслов обычных людей.


Вообще не спорю с этим, Кунсанг. Это чудесные слова.




> Может я тут все перебил в комнате уже от злости но писать стараюсь без агрессии. Я хитрый.


Значит у Вас есть еще два хороших качества - терпение и умение "соблюсти лицо".  :Smilie:

----------

Ритл (09.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Из Ожерелья нектаров, по моему актуально:
> 
> В-пятых, расскажу об ошибочных пристрастиях: люди, обладающие лишь временным (интеллектуальным) воззрением, ошибочно принимают прибежище в священных писаниях, придерживаясь только постулатов, изложенных в трактатах их собственной школы, разделяя все учения на "мои" и "чужие", "хорошие" и "дурные", принадлежащие "высшим" и "низшим" школам. Тем самым они превращают великое и свободное от крайностей воззрение Будды в предмет привязанностей и досужих домыслов обычных людей. Вот в чем корень ошибок. Кармаваджра и Матибхадрашри! Если вы хотите избежать этой ошибки, вы должны постичь великую безграничную пустоту, что и является воззрением, свободным от крайностей!


Это вообще классный текст, совершенно не гелугпинский.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это вообще классный текст, совершенно не гелугпинский.


Беседа состоялась говорится в присутствии ламы Цонкапы. У меня был его тибетский текст и его хотели снова с тибетского еще перевести.

----------


## Сергей Хос

тема исчерпана?
к чему пришли?

----------


## Нико

> тема исчерпана?
> к чему пришли?


Тема совершенно исчерпана. Все остались при своём.

----------


## Кунсанг

Топпер обещал придти и продолжить.

----------

Сергей Хос (09.03.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Но Будда Шакьямуни шел три неисчислимых эона к состоянию будды. Здесь противоречие. Если бы это было так просто, зачем три эона будда шел к результату? Он же и так хотел быстрее буддой стать.


Кунсанг, так я уже объяснял... Я Вам как-то уже один раз напомнил, что я НЕ утверждал, что все должно случиться обязательно "быстро". Я утверждал лишь то, что все случается одномоментно. И у исторического Будды все было одномоментно.

Насчет "трех эонов" - тоже абсолютно не спорю. Но ведь и Вы идете тем самым путем, что и Будда, и у Вас за плечами примерно столько же. Откуда Вы знаете, что "мне еще о-о-чень много осталось впереди"? А вдруг у Вас текущая инкарнация и есть "последняя капля" для Вашей уже полной чаши?

Кроме того, я не утверждал, что все "невероятно просто". Скорее - "ВСЁ ПРОСТО настолько... что это невероятно СЛОЖНО!" Как Вам такая формулировка?  :Smilie: 

P.S. Вынужден временно откланяться - надо съездить в банк.

----------


## Кунсанг

Не, действительно путем тантры и Дзогчен необязательно три эона. Даже если в прошлом нет больших заслуг. Миларепа сказал, что когда тантрик достигает успеха его тут же объявляют тулку, но это неправильно. Человек пусть в силу одной небольшой кармы встретившийся с тантрой или Дзогчен, способен за одну жизнь стать Буддой при условии всех соблюдений. такова сила тантры. Три эона это путь парамит тоже постепенный. Тогда путь тантры или Дзогчен вообще моментальный можно сказать. Одна жизнь или 16 это считается моментально по сравнению с путем парамит или 8ричным путем.

----------


## Кунсанг

Тантре говорят не будут все будды учить, поэтому останется путь парамит, три эона. Хотя может быть это упайя. Чтобы усерднее практиковали. Ело ринпоче сказал что, кто вошел в тантру, в будущем родится там где она есть. Даже если в одном мире не станет тантры, он родится в другом, чтобы снова с ней встретиться.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Топпер обещал придти и продолжить.


О "пустоте пустоты"?  :Smilie:

----------

Кунсанг (09.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> О "пустоте пустоты"?


Нет, об отсутствии ккандх в ниббане.

----------

Кунсанг (09.03.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Кунсанг*, знаете, что еще Вам хотел сказать по поводу пустоты пустоты (тьфу, прилипло)  :Smilie:  Дзогчена, опираясь на наставления Намкая Норбу Ринпоче? ... Смотрите, какая интересная вещь получается.

Коренными наставлениями всего(!) Дзогчена являются т.н. "Три Завета Гараба Дордже" (др. имя - Прахеваджра; первый учитель Дзогчена в мире людей) - если, конечно, не брать во внимание дзогченовские (не ваджраянские!) тантры, которые вообще почти к "традиционно принятому" буддизму отношения не имеют, равно как и Дзогчен из учения Бон, возникшего, когда буддизма еще и не было на свете. 

На этих заветах базируются все остальные наставления по Дзогчену. Так вот, там ничего не говорится про "основу", "базу", которую "необходимо обязательно иметь до(!) того...". 

Первое, что обязательно дается ученикам, исходя из этих "Трех заветов" - прямое введение в природу ума. Его еще называют "ознакомлением с природой ума".

Все остальные подходы, методики и вариации - это личная инициатива ваджраянских учителей, которые привнесли свой "постепенный подход" в Ати-йогу / Дзогпа-ченпо. И тому даже есть причина - с появлением Гелуг в качестве довлеющей политическо-религиозной линии, традиционные дзогченовские и ньингмапинские непостепенные методы были выдавлены именно "постепенными", уровень которых, в лучшем случае - Маха-йога, которую в Кагью, Сакья и Гелуг и привыкли называть Аннутара-тантрой, - а отнюдь не непостепенные Ану- или Ати-йоги. Замечу также, что Ану- и Ати-йога вообще (по словам Намкая Норбу) не признаются во всех тибетских школах, кроме Ньингма.

Поэтому эти постепенные методы в Дзогчене - явный новодел. Просто учителя учили кто как привык. А привыкли они именно к "своим родным" ваджраянским методам: нёндро, стадия зарождения и т.п. (... ну - далее Вы сами всё знаете).

Конечно же (на уровнях комментариев) имеются многочисленные предупреждения о выборе учеников и качествах, которыми они должны обладать (могу перечислить пару десятков критериев), но именно про то, что они, ученики, до(!) получения прямого ознакомления с природой ума обязаны(!) иметь "хорошую базу" - ничего не говорится. 

Дзогчен - сугубо непостепенный путь, но, увы, в большинстве школ распространено именно ... как бы это правильно выразиться... - махаянско-ваджраянское представление о Дзогчене (как вариант - воззрение внешних тантр вплоть до Маха-йоги (начальной внутренней тантры) включительно).

Главное, как я уже и говорил, - прямое введение (ознакомление) с природой ума (далее я опять целиком опираюсь на слова Намкая Норбу Ринпоче). Почему его считают первоочередным и  действительно самым(!) важным? Потому что наша жизнь и на самом деле является невероятно скоротечной, поэтому существует большая опасность, что человек потратит всю ее на "подготовку к медитации" - на усвоение классификаций, на их заучивание, на подготовительные практики, так и не добравшись до самой сути, даже не успев попробовать ее на вкус. 

Причем Намкай Норбу Ринпоче говорит примерно так (это непрямая цитата): "Утверждают, что я противник нёндро. Но это не так. Я сам проделал его целых два раза и считаю, что оно очень полезно. Но вы рискуете потратить на предварительные практики остаток жизни и умрете, так и не прикоснувшись к главному. Результат от этого будет очень мал. Именно поэтому я в полном соответствии с "Тремя Заветами Гараба Дордже" даю вам самое главное. Если бы Гараб Дордже в своем первом завете сказал бы: "Самое главное - это нёндро", не сомневайтесь - я учил бы именно так... И о ваших способностях: если вы почувствовали интерес к учению Дзогчен, у вас уже(!) имеется с ним сопряжение и какие-то минимальные способности, которые можно развить, иначе бы вы никогда даже не услышали такого слова и не повстречались бы со мною. К тому же, никто не может определить в точности - есть ли у вас к Дзогчену особые способности или нет: я не ясновидящий. Поэтому я даю вам самое(!) главное. А затем дело обстоит следующим образом: вы смотрите и сверяете - что у вас получается, а что нет. Если не получается самое главное - делаете шажок назад. К примеру, вам не хватает ясности. Вы берете практику для ее развития и тренируете этот аспект до тех пор, пока не будут получаться результаты. Не получается, не хватает еще чего-то - делаете еще шаг назад, начинаете заниматься предварительными практиками. Но (если речь идет о Дзогчене) пытаться идти поступать в обратном направлении, не получив прямое введение в природу ума, то это бессмысленно - умозрительно или аналитически достигнуть его невозможно, можно лишь самому, на практике, почувствовать его хотя бы кратковременный вкус".

----------


## Нико

> можно лишь самому, на практике, почувствовать его хотя бы кратковременный вкус


Это приводит в состоянию будды? Ключевые слова тут "хотя бы" и "кратковременный". И вообще, есть 9 колесниц с точки зрения ньингма. Зачем целых девять?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Это приводит в состоянию будды?


Лучше всего осведомиться об этом у учителя, к которому испытываешь доверие. Поскольку у Гараба Дордже присутствующим вряд ли что-то удасться узнать,  :Smilie:  представителям Гелуг можно поинтересоваться у ЕС Далай-ламы. Он же дает Дзогчен и является держателем его учений, не правда ли? 

... Тем более, что даже и возможность такая имеется - подойти и спросить: "Его Святейшество, когда вы даете введение в Дзогчен на уровне символов и при помощи традиционных дзогченовских методов - павлиньего пера, кусочка хрусталя и т.п. - ЗАЧЕМ вы все это делаете? Это приводит к состоянию Будды? ... Или может быть все-таки начнем с нёндро?"  :Smilie: 




> И вообще, есть 9 колесниц с точки зрения ньингма. Зачем целых девять?


Оптимальный вариант - спросить об этом у представителей Ньингма. Ну а я могу пояснить только с точки зрения своего невероятно косного воззрения (и частично УЖЕ объяснял это выше). Наверное, придется чуток повторить - для лучшего усвоения материала присутствующими так сказать.  :Smilie:  

Да потому что представители более молодых школ - Кагью, Сакья и Гелуг, увы, НЕ признают непостепенные методы. Для них традиционными являются стадии зарождения и завершения. (кстати, интересная ремарочка: это отнюдь НЕ значит, что в Дзогчене стадии зарождения и завершения не могут использоваться в практиках в принципе).

Но от того, что они, эти молодые школы, их не признают, вовсе не следует, что такие методы не существуют. 

Для вышеперечисленных школ "вершиной" Ваджраяны является Аннутарайога-тантра, за которую они принимают Маха-йогу. В то же самое время, представители Ньингма и Дзогчена подразумевают наличие еще двух более высоких уровней (по возрастающей) - Ану-йоги и Ати-йоги.

... Чем отличается Ану от Ати? Ати - использует непостепенный путь (без стадий), но при этом является все-таки путем преображения, т.е. Тантрой, а Ати - Тантрой не является, потому что она использует не путь преображения, а путь самоосвобождения, принятый в Дзогчене.

Вот эта классификация:

0. *Мирская Колесница* (иногда употребляется и такое понятие. 
Она не имеет отношения к буддизму, это "колесница" обычных людей)

---------------------------------------

*СУТРА* (Сутраяна) — Путь Отречения:

Тхеравада / Хинаяна (Малая Колесница)

1) Шраваки
2) Пратеккабудды

3) Махаяна (Великая Колесница)

---------------------------------------

*ТАНТРА* (Мантраяна или Ваджраяна) — Путь Преображения:

Внешние (низшие) Тантры

4) Крийя-тантра (Тантра действия)
5) Упайя-тантра (нейтральная или промежуточная Тантра)
6) Йога-тантра

Внутренние (высшие) Тантры

Ануттара-тантра - под этим термином во всех тибетских школах, 
кроме Ньингма, подразумевается исключительно уровень Маха-йоги

7) Маха-йога (великая йога)
8) Ану-йога (полная йога)
9) Ати-йога (изначальная йога)

---------------------------------------

*ДЗОГЧЕН* - Путь Самоосвобождения

***

Так понятно?  :Smilie: 

Судя по скорости, с которой мне отвечает Нико, она постоянно патрулирует данную тему и явно ждет какого-то ментального реванша и сатисфакции!  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Лучше всего узнать об этом у учителя, к которому испытываешь доверие. Поскольку у Гараба Дордже присутствующим вряд ли что-то удасться узнать,  представителям Гелуг можно поинтересоваться у ЕС Далай-ламы. Он же дает Дзогчен и является держателем его учений, не правда ли? 
> 
> ... Тем более, что даже и возможность такая имеется - подойти и спросить: "Его Святейшество, когда вы даете введение в Дзогчен на уровне символов и при помощи традиционных дзогченовских методов - павлиньего пера, кусочка хрусталя и т.п. - ЗАЧЕМ вы все это делаете? Это приводит к состоянию Будды? ... Или может быть все-таки начнем с нёндро?" 
> 
> 
> 
> Оптимальный вариант - спросить об этом у представителей Ньингма. Ну а я могу пояснить только с точки зрения своего невероятно косного воззрения (и частично УЖЕ объяснял это выше). Наверное, придется чуток повторить - для лучшего усвоения материала присутствующими так сказать.  
> 
> Да потому что представители более молодых школ - Кагью, Сакья и Гелуг, увы, НЕ признают непостепенных методов. Для них традиционными являются стадии зарождения и завершения. (кстати, интересная ремарочка: это отнюдь НЕ значит, что в Дзогчене стадии зарождения и завершения не могут использоваться в практиках в принципе).
> ...


Далай-лама довольно часто говорит про 9 колесниц, включая Маха-Ану-Ати. Реванша и сатисфакции я от Вас явно не получу, если только Вы не красивый молодой тибетец с исключительными способностями. ) Далай-лама даёт введение в дзогчен без помощи кусочков хрусталя. Сколько раз замечала. )

----------


## Кунсанг

Слышал что Учителя Дзогчен рекомендуют все предварительные практики проделать все же. Если в тексте не упоминается об этом это означает говорится, что практик уже это освоил. В тантрических текстах некторых сразу начинается какая-то практика без Прибежища и бодхичитты, однако это означает, что практик их уже прошел. Это насчет "Трех Заветов" может быть также актуально. Также мгновенная реализация или быстрое достижение может относиться по разным классификациям от некоторых месяцев до нескольких жизней и все равно это будет мгновенной с точки зрения сравнения с другими временными подходами такими как в парамитаяне.

----------


## Нико

> Слышал что Учителя Дзогчен рекомендуют все предварительные практики проделать все же. Если в тексте не упоминается об этом это означает говорится, что практик уже это освоил. В тантрических текстах некторых сразу начинается какая-то практика без Прибежища и бодхичитты, однако это означает, что практик их уже прошел. Это насчет "Трех Заветов" может быть также актуально.


Конечно, в ньингма (читай дзогчен) все делают нгондро. Не бывает такого: введение в природу ума -- прыжок в просветление.

----------


## Кунсанг

То есть мнение Намкая Норбу ринпоче может отличаться от мнения других Учителей насчет предварительных практик. Прибежище, бодхичитта, понимание пустоты и другие практики, по объяснению других Учителей предваряют практики Дзогчена.

----------


## Кунсанг

То, что говорил Геше ла про Дзогчен:

Великие мастера Дзогчен, например, Лонгчен Рабджам, говорил о том, что практика Шести Парамит совершено точно необходима, развитие Бодхичитты точно необходимо, мудрость, познающая Пустоту тоже нужна. Для развития Бодхичитты так же необходимо Отречение. Все великие мастера традиции кагью, гелуг, ньингма говорят одно и то же, - разницы нет.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> То есть мнение Намкая Норбу ринпоче может отличаться от мнения других Учителей насчет предварительных практик. Прибежище, бодхичитта, понимание пустоты и другие практики, по объяснению других Учителей предваряют практики Дзогчена.


Насколько мне известно (правда, с чужих слов), в одном из трудов Лонгченпы он говорит о том, что сначала даётся введение в природу ума, а потом, кому необходимо, даются предварительные практики. Ровно так, как и передаёт Намкай Норбу Ринпоче и как описано в его книге «Драгоценный сосуд». И никто из учителей, в том числе и Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, не утверждает, что введение в природу ума —это прыжок в просветление.

----------

Eternal Jew (09.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Конечно же (на уровнях комментариев) имеются многочисленные предупреждения о выборе учеников и качествах, которыми они должны обладать (могу перечислить пару десятков критериев), но именно про то, что они, ученики, до(!) получения прямого ознакомления с природой ума обязаны(!) иметь "хорошую базу" - ничего не говорится.


Не говорится, не означает, что не подразумевается. Многие тексты начинаются без объяснений вообще. Буква "А" и все. Вся сутра в одной букве. Это не означает, что до А ничего нет. Но А это самый стержень, в нее входит все. Тогда можно также утверждать, что есть такая сутра -корень всего и ничего до нее нет, никаких обязательств.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> И никто из учителей, в том числе и Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, не утверждает, что введение в природу ума —это прыжок в просветление.


О чем, собственно, говорилось уже десятки раз. Но почему-то "гы-гы": "А чё, вы типа будды там все сразу становитесь?" некоторых все равно тянет вставить. Да что там говорить о простых смертных - часто я это читал у одного весьма достойного учителя, которого почему-то здесь некоторые стесняются.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Насколько мне известно (правда, с чужих слов), в одном из трудов Лонгченпы он говорит о том, что сначала даётся введение в природу ума, а потом, кому необходимо, даются предварительные практики. Ровно так, как и передаёт Намкай Норбу Ринпоче и как описано в его книге «Драгоценный сосуд». И никто из учителей, в том числе и Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, не утверждает, что введение в природу ума —это прыжок в просветление.


Конечно кому-то можно сразу передать сразу все.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Главное, как я уже и говорил, - прямое введение (ознакомление) с природой ума (далее я опять целиком опираюсь на слова Намкая Норбу Ринпоче). Почему его считают первоочередным и  действительно самым(!) важным? Потому что наша жизнь и на самом деле является невероятно скоротечной, поэтому существует большая опасность, что человек потратит всю ее на "подготовку к медитации" - на усвоение классификаций, на их заучивание, на подготовительные практики, так и не добравшись до самой сути, даже не успев попробовать ее на вкус.


Тантрические Учения тоже редкие и драгоценные, и тогда согласно этой логике, поскольку жизнь так скоротечна, можно сразу приступить к ним без нгондро. но это может быть чревато. Почему же в Дзогчен это не может быть чревато без нгондро. Там тоже не так все просто. Считается можно уйти в логта - неверное понимание и т.д.

----------


## Кунсанг

Хорошо, потом договорим, тема очень интересная про Дзогчен.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тантрические Учения тоже редкие и драгоценные, и тогда согласно этой логике, поскольку жизнь так скоротечна, можно сразу приступить к ним без нгондро. но это может быть чревато. Почему же в Дзогчен это не может быть чревато без нгондро. Там тоже не так все просто. Считается можно уйти в логта - неверное понимание и т.д.


Можно и после нгондро впасть в ложные взгляды. А можно вообще в этой жизни не встретиться с Дхармой и с рождения до смерти пребывать в ложных взглядах. А можно встретиться с Дхармой, и даже встретить учителя, соответствующего качествам ваджрного наставника и получить от него учения, понять их неверно в силу собственных омрачений, а потом выдавать искажённую Дхарму за слова своего учителя.

Ну и что?

----------

Alex (10.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Можно и после нгондро впасть в ложные взгляды. А можно вообще в этой жизни не встретиться с Дхармой и с рождения до смерти пребывать в ложных взглядах. А можно встретиться с Дхармой, и даже встретить учителя, соответствующего качествам ваджрного наставника и получить от него учения, понять их неверно в силу собственных омрачений, а потом выдавать искажённую Дхарму за слова своего учителя.
> 
> Ну и что?


Все возможно конечно, но это система общая. Нгондро подготавливают ум к более сложным практикам. Убирают с поля камни - простирания, Ваджрасаттва, Туншаг и др. Потом орошают Гуру-йогой, удобряют мандалой ну или подобные другие объяснения. Устраняют препятствия из ума и накапливают заслуги вкратце. Без заслуг в логта уйти вероятность намного больше. Это как подушка безопасности в машине также. Можно без такой подушки ездить но в случае удара будет катастрофа без заслуг и устранения препятствий. Тогда можно уйти не в логта а сойти с ума. Конечно когда Учитель видит ум подготовленного ученика, он сокращает нгондро и ученик почти сразу приступает к основным практикам, но нгондро это общая система. Общая система означает которая подходит для большинства учеников.

----------


## Кунсанг

Дзогчен также не подходит большинству людей имхо. Потому что если бы Дзогчен подходил большинству людей, то тогда Будда Шакьямуни передал Учение такое же как Три Завета Гараба Дордже и все, на этом бы закончилось. Гараб Дордже изложил помимо этого текста много других текстов и тантр, зачем спрашивается, если Три Завета самая суть и лучше сразу к ней приступать. Значит все остальные его Учения это тоже подготовка к Трем Заветам. Мне это непонятно пока.

----------


## Пилигрим

> тема исчерпана?
> к чему пришли?


К тому, что все зависит от кармы. Один считает, что все зависит от кармы, другой по данному же поводу считает, что нет, третий вообще по данному поводу считает всех бабушек дурами. От чего это зависит? Неужели от утту?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> К тому, что все зависит от кармы.


А карма зависит от ума - создается сознательными действиями, то есть умом. Поэтому сказать "все зависит от кармы" - то же самое, что и "все зависит от ума". Ум же свободен в принятии того или иного решения. Это и есть свобода воли.
Кстати, создание новой кармы, благой и неблагой, а также полное пробуждение возможно только в человеческом мире (из шести лок). Например, животные не накапливают карму, а лишь изживают уже имеющуюся.

----------

Pema Sonam (10.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Пилигрим (10.03.2013), Ритл (10.03.2013)

----------


## Пилигрим

> А карма зависит от ума - создается сознательными действиями, то есть умом. Например, животные не накапливают карму, а лишь изживают уже имеющуюся. Вообще, создание новой кармы, благой и неблагой, а также полное пробуждение возможно только в человеческом мире (из шести лок).
> Поэтому сказать "все зависит от кармы" - то же самое, что и "все зависит от ума". Ум же свободен в принятии того или иного решения. Это и есть свобода воли.


Я бы сказал - такова реальность. Реальность не предполагает с необходимостью существования Я она никому не принадлежит, со  свободой же и  волей не все так однозначно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Я бы сказал* реальность *не предполагает* с необходимостью *существования Я*


Если реальность не предполагает существования Я, то вы ничего и не сказали )))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Кстати, создание новой кармы, благой и неблагой, а также полное пробуждение возможно только в человеческом мире (из шести лок). Например, животные не накапливают карму, а лишь изживают уже имеющуюся.


А вот кстати как тогда с байками про нравственные поступки животных и даже претов и нараков, помогающие изжить неблагую карму в неблагих уделах или даже приносящие благую карму? Или как там дэвы могут Дхарму практиковать - неужели у них карма не создаётся от этого?

Если за формирование кармы отвечает самскара-скандха в составе скандх, то по идее она же должна быть у всех существ, или я што-то путаю?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2013)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Если реальность не предполагает существования Я, то вы ничего и не сказали )))


Это давний спор, может ли функционировать то, что не существует в реальности. Чандракирти  доказал, что только такое Я и может.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Дзогчен также не подходит большинству людей имхо. Потому что если бы Дзогчен подходил большинству людей, то тогда Будда Шакьямуни передал Учение такое же как Три Завета Гараба Дордже и все, на этом бы закончилось. Гараб Дордже изложил помимо этого текста много других текстов и тантр, зачем спрашивается, если Три Завета самая суть и лучше сразу к ней приступать. Значит все остальные его Учения это тоже подготовка к Трем Заветам. Мне это непонятно пока.


Будда Шакьямуни тоже изложил самую суть в Праджняпарамита-экакшара сутре. Зачем, спрашивается, все остальные тексты и тантры  :Wink:

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.03.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (10.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это давний спор, может ли функционировать то, что не существует в реальности. Чандракирти  доказал, что только такое Я и может.


Да, но только несли оно не существует не как "заячьи рога".

----------


## Пилигрим

> Да, но только несли оно не существует не как "заячьи рога".


 :Kiss:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Будда Шакьямуни тоже изложил самую суть в Праджняпарамита-экакшара сутре. Зачем, спрашивается, все остальные тексты и тантры


Да, тогда остальное не так важно по той логике если приступать сразу следует к сути. Поэтому все тексты важны и все практики хороши к месту и вовремя. Просто такой подход как сразу приступить к сути вызывает иногда вопросы. Действительно, хватило бы одной этой сутры, если бы большинство жс были продвинутыми практиками. Значит большинству необходимы подробные разъяснения. Вплоть до нескольких колесниц.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Например, животные не накапливают карму, а лишь изживают уже имеющуюся.


Животные накапливают карму, почему нет. Считается что попав в мир животных трудно оттуда выбраться именно в силу создания вновь и вновь плохой кармы. Поедание друг друга и т.д.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Животные накапливают карму, почему нет. Считается что попав в мир животных


Думаю, такие суждения как раз и есть проявление "народного буддизма", в котором логика приносится в жертву дидактике.

----------

Pema Sonam (10.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Думаю, такие суждения как раз и есть проявление "народного буддизма", в котором логика приносится в жертву дидактике.


Это правильные суждения. Не нужно все сводить к народному буддизму. Академический буддизм скажет вам то же самое. Животные накапливают карму и благую и неблагую. Нарака также накапливает благую карму. Будда впервые зародил причину бодхичитты будучи наракой.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Животные накапливают карму, почему нет. Считается что попав в мир животных трудно оттуда выбраться именно в силу создания вновь и вновь плохой кармы. Поедание друг друга и т.д.


Каким образом травоядная,например,корова создаёт плохую карму?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Каким образом травоядная,например,корова создаёт плохую карму?


А может она только хорошую создает ))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Каким образом травоядная,например,корова создаёт плохую карму?


Мир животных составляют одни травоядные что-ли? 12ти членная цепь относится ко всем 6 локам. У животных есть неведение и карма создается и т.д. Какой наивный оказывается может быть взгляд на корову. Плюс страсти животные нешуточные. Свинья в порыве страсти сносит заборы. Кстати, три яда не зря животными символизируют. Петухом, свиньей и змеей.

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А может она только хорошую создает ))))


а что, почему бы и нет - тем и исчерпывает негативную карму. 




> — Знаешь, что думает корова, которую всю жизнь доят электродоильником? - спросил он.
> — Корова не думает.
> — Нет, думает. Просто не так как люди. Не абстрактными понятиями, а эмоциональными рефлексами. И на своем уровне она тоже очень хорошо понимает происходящее.
> — Как?
> — Она считает, что люди - ее дети-уроды. Жуткие. Неудачные. Но все-таки ее родные детки, которых ей надо накормить, поскольку иначе они будут страдать от голода. И поэтому она каждый день жует клевер и старается дать им как можно больше молока


Вот как карму, например, умственно-отсталые создают?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нарака также накапливает благую карму. Будда впервые зародил причину бодхичитты будучи наракой.


Есть такая история, но на самом деле неизвестно, что она значит.
По крайней мере доктринально считается, что движение к просветлению возможно только в человеческом мире, поэтому и "благое рождение".
В чел. мире возможен *сознательный выбор* на основе различения благого и не благого, *осуществляемого из понимания*. Это и есть определение свободной воли.

Не знаю, как с претами и нараками, но животные способностью к пониманию такого рода - не обладают, ИМХО




> Вот как карму, например, умственно-отсталые создают?


Есть разные степени умственной отсталости. Совсем бессознательные, думаю, никак не создают.
При более слабых формах свобода выбора сохранна и возможна, к примеру лекарственная терапия, которая устраняет факторы, мешающие ей проявиться, например, слишком сильный гормональный фон.

----------

Pema Sonam (10.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> а что, почему бы и нет - тем и исчерпывает негативную карму.


Кстати, негативная карма не исчерпывается созданием позитивной, а только в процессе претерпевания, "вкушения плода".
Возможно ослабление имеющейся кармы методами раскаяния (признанием совершенных поступков) и принятия сознательного решения не совершать их вновь. Не думаю, что корова на такое способна. )))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не знаю, как с претами и нараками, но животные способностью к пониманию такого рода - не обладают, ИМХО
> 
> Есть разные степени умственной отсталости. Совсем бессознательные, думаю, никак не создают.
> При более слабых формах свобода выбора сохранна и возможна, к примеру лекарственная терапия, которая устраняет факторы, мешающие ей проявиться, например, слишком сильный гормональный фон.


Всё же не стоит абсолютизировать систему шести миров. Есть высшие животные, а также приматы - шимпанзе всякие, при дрессировке же человеком у них вообще возможности делать выбор развиваются; есть недалёкие граждане в мире людей, которые исключительно по импульсам своим живут, некоторые даже дрессировке обществом не подвержены - по крайней мере, эти два мира мы можем наглядно наблюдать и делать выводы на основе такого наблюдения. У обезьян-то, которые по всем понятиям в животном мире, даже религиозные верования обнаружились - не говоря уже о понятиях "морали", которые во многом пересекаются с человеческими подобными конструктами. 

Подозреваю, что дело в индивидуальных способностях отдельных существ (т.е. индивидуальных "потоков") - некоторые свой сеттинг отрабатывают, никак на него не влияя, некоторые входят в резонанс со своим кармическим сеттингом и ускоряют своё падение/восхождение, ну а некоторые могут сознательно действовать даже в состояниях, когда это даётся с предельным усилием (идти против сеттинга, преодолевая кармические обусловленности в любом из миров).

----------

Ритл (10.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть высшие животные, а также приматы - шимпанзе всякие, при дрессировке же человеком у них вообще возможности делать выбор развиваются; есть недалёкие граждане в мире людей, которые исключительно по импульсам своим живут, некоторые даже дрессировке обществом не подвержены.


Думаю, в любом случае кардинальным различием будет принципиальная способность делать осознанный выбор (у человека) или отсутствие таковой (у любых животных).

----------

Ритл (10.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Думаю, в любом случае кардинальным различием будет принципиальная способность делать осознанный выбор (у человека) или отсутствие таковой (у любых животных).


Ок, какое различие между осознанным выбором голодного человека не воровать на базаре еду и выбором дрессированной собаки не глотать мясо, лежащее у неё на кончике носа?

----------

Ритл (10.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ок, какое различие между осознанным выбором голодного человека не воровать на базаре еду и выбором дрессированной собаки не глотать мясо, лежащее у неё на кончике носа?


Примерно такое же, как, между например коленным рефлексом и осознанным, волевым движением руки.
И то и другое - движение, но разница принципиальная даже с т.зр. физиологии.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Примерно такое же, как, между например коленным рефлексом и осознанным, волевым движением руки.
> И то и другое - движение, но разница принципиальная даже с т.зр. физиологии.


Коленный рефлекс - это *безусловный рефлекс* (то, что мы никак не контроллируем - типа выделения слюны). А дрессировка (что животных, что человека) способствует развитию *условных рефлексов*, которые прописываются в поведение в нейрокортексе (т.е. коре головного мозга - не все животные ей обладают, но!). Условные рефлексы могут быть отброшены и перестать работать, даже у животных. Та же самая кора головного мозга, которая есть у многих животных, отвечает за действия *вопреки* инстинкту самосохранения.

Но да ладно с вульгарной нейрофизиологией, давайте лучше за абхидхармическую анатомию континуумов - вот тут поминали, что в некоторых локах у существ рупа-скандха лишь частично присутствует (а то и отсутствует), а как там с самскара-скандхой в шестимирье? Есть где почитать про это? по идее тогда у животных должна быть ущербная самскара-скандха, "засуспенженая на запись и открытая только для воспроизведения", если они кармы не создают, а только исчерпывают.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Эта история про будду разъясняет первое порождение благой мысли Буддой, которая стала причиной бодхичитты. То есть на самом деле известно. 

12тичленная цепь справедлива для всех лок и карму накапливают и изживают во всех 6 локах. У животных есть любовь и т.д. только преобладает тупость.  У людей больше выбора чем у животных, но сказать что у животных совсем нет свободы выбора нельзя. Собачка также бездомная бегает туда сюда выбирая свои пути движения, она может побежать на знакомый рынок или в магазин на другом конце. Карма одинаково работает во всех сферах. Значит свобода выбора также, но разница в степени свободы. Собака или другое животное очень хорошо различает что ей нужно или нет. Собаки ищут травы, только те которые больше всего им подойдут. Жуют и выздоравливают.

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Коленный рефлекс - это безусловный рефлекс (то, что мы никак не контроллируем - типа выделения слюны). А дрессировка (что животных, что человека) способствует развитию условных рефлексов


Да, в этом вы конечно правы. Но тем не менее у животных условные рефлексы так же имеют в определенном смысле характер безусловных, и вот почему:
в случае взрослого сознательного человека возможно обучение на основе *понятий*, то есть абстрактных обобщающих категорий. Они существуют *в понятийной сфере* и именно там совершается *свободный выбор*.
У животных этот понятийный механизм отсутствует и обучение у них происходит по принципу стимул-реакция, в точности как в коленном рефлексе.
То есть речь идет не о понимании, а в создании нового рефлекса. От безусловного от отличается только тем, что создается заново, поэтому и называется условным.
*Но его отличие от действия из понимания - принципиальное.*

Хотя конечно если голодный на базаре воздерживается от воровства просто из страха наказания а не потому что принял решение не воровать, то он больше похож на животное. Но собака не принимает никакого решения.

----------


## Кунсанг

А как быть с собаками которые очень сильно любят хозяина и прыгают от радости когда его просто видят. Рефлексы покушать срабатывают? Но тогда это справедливо иногда и для мира людей. У нас такие рефлексы тоже могут быть. Маму видим и прыгаем от радости. Мама покушать принесла.

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но да ладно с вульгарной нейрофизиологией, давайте лучше за абхидхармическую анатомию континуумов - вот тут поминали, что в некоторых локах у существ рупа-скандха лишь частично присутствует (а то и отсутствует), а как там с самскара-скандхой в шестимирье? Есть где почитать про это? по идее тогда у животных должна быть ущербная самскара-скандха, "засуспенженая на запись и открытая только для воспроизведения", если они кармы не создают, а только исчерпывают.


Это и правда интересно. Надо локанирдешу проработать основательно ))))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да, в этом вы конечно правы. Но тем не менее у животных условные рефлексы так же имеют в определенном смысле характер безусловных, и вот почему:
> в случае взрослого сознательного человека возможно обучение на основе *понятий*, то есть абстрактных обобщающих категорий. Они существуют *в понятийной сфере* и именно там совершается *свободный выбор*.
> У животных этот понятийный механизм отсутствует и обучение у них происходит по принципу стимул-реакция, в точности как в коленном рефлексе.
> То есть речь идет не о понимании, а в создании нового рефлекса. От безусловного от отличается только тем, что создается заново, поэтому и называется условным.
> *Но его отличие от действия из понимания - принципиальное.*


Это очень всё зыбко всё же, потому что примеров среди вполне себе дееспособных людей, у которых понятийный аппарат не особо превосходит животный, вполне хватает. Я бы даже согласился с теорией, что самскара-скандха "работает на запись" только в мире людей, но мне нравится думать, что из любых правил есть исключения, а чем схематичней система - тем больше исключений. Концепция шестимирья, имхо, - это такая же упайя, как и любое человеческое космологическое допущение. Удобно в сансарических целях, но не может же отражать суть всеобъемлюще.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (10.03.2013), Кунсанг (10.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Хотя конечно если голодный на базаре воздерживается от воровства просто из страха наказания а не потому что принял решение не воровать, то он больше похож на животное. Но собака не принимает никакого решения.


У вас собаки не было что-ли? Собака принимает сотни решений.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это и правда интересно. Надо локанирдешу проработать основательно ))))


Кстати да, самскара-скандха (состоящая из 58 дхарм - это при том, что в той же классификации в пяти скандхах *всего* 72 дхармы!) как раз отвечает за *волю* и *импульсы*, что имеет прямое отношение к главному вопросу топика - надо штудировать абхидхарму именно на предмет описания взаимодействий самскара-скандхи. Ну, это если по махаяне.

----------

Сергей Хос (10.03.2013)

----------


## sergey

> в случае взрослого сознательного человека возможно обучение на основе *понятий*, то есть абстрактных обобщающих категорий. Они существуют *в понятийной сфере* и именно там совершается *свободный выбор*.
> У животных этот понятийный механизм отсутствует и обучение у них происходит по принципу стимул-реакция, в точности как в коленном рефлексе.
> То есть речь идет не о понимании, а в создании нового рефлекса. [/B]


Вот не факт насчет животных. Языка у них нет, но некие представления и распознавание (уже) знакомого - сання, самджня и у животных наверное есть. Не четыре же у них кхандхи?
P.S. Сейчас прочитал, что тут уже написали про санскары и скандхи, но тут неочевидно, как это влияет, импульсы (санскары) могут быть разные, не обязательно осознанное разумное поведение, есть же вариант: увидел мясо - прыгнул к нему, чтобы съесть. Но санскары у животных конечно тоже есть. )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2013)

----------


## sergey

Кстати говоря, у животных же чувства есть, могут же животные совершать поступки под действием чувств. А может быть чувство жалости например, желание защитить, например у собаки? Если она совершает поступок из-за этого, и не причиняет вреда при этом другим - чем не благая камма?

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.03.2013), Кунсанг (10.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> P.S. Сейчас прочитал, что тут уже написали про санскары и скандхи, но тут неочевидно, как это влияет, импульсы (санскары) могут быть разные, не обязательно осознанное разумное поведение, есть же вариант: увидел мясо - прыгнул к нему, чтобы съесть. Но санскары у животных конечно тоже есть. )


Компромиссный вариант - что в разных локах в самскара-скандхе разные дхармы активны (а некоторые - неактивны или отсутствуют), и только в человеческом мире они активны все. 
Правда, стоит помнить, что список дхарм - это тоже (в определённых трактовках) во многом умозрительная *человеческая* концепция и в иных локах могут быть другие списки дхарм  :Wink: 

Добавим немного абхидхармического мракобесия и антинаучной фиготы:




> В аду говорят, что только житель ада может достичь освобождения, поскольку во всех остальных местах существа проводят жизнь в погоне за удовольствиями, которых в аду практически нет. В мире богов, наоборот, говорят, что освобождения могут достичь только боги, потому что для них прыжок к свободе короче всего, а страх перед падением в нижние миры – самый сильный. В каждом мире говорят, что он самый подходящий для спасения.
> – А как насчет животных? Там ведь этого не говорят?
> – Я говорю про те миры, у обитателей которых существует концепция спасения. А там, где такой концепции нет, по этой самой причине спасать никого не надо.
> – А спасение, о котором идет речь – оно для всех миров одно и то же или в каждом разное?
> – Для людей освобождение – уйти в нирвану. Для жителей ада освобождение – слиться с лиловым дымом. Для асура – овладеть мечом пустоты. Для богов – раствориться в алмазном блеске. Если речь идет о форме, спасение в каждом мире разное. Но по своей внутренней сути оно везде одно и то же, потому что природа ума, которому грезятся все эти миры, не меняется никогда.

----------

Сергей Хос (10.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> в случае взрослого сознательного человека возможно обучение на основе понятий, то есть абстрактных обобщающих категорий. Они существуют в понятийной сфере и именно там совершается свободный выбор.
> У животных этот понятийный механизм отсутствует


Не наблюдается?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Компромиссный вариант - что в разных локах в самскара-скандхе разные дхармы активны (а некоторые - неактивны или отсутствуют), и только в человеческом мире они активны все.


Все сразу? Сразу--возбуждение и лень?




> Правда, стоит помнить, что список дхарм - это тоже (в определённых трактовках) во многом умозрительная *человеческая* концепция и в иных локах могут быть другие списки дхарм


Собаки составляют списки дхарм?

----------


## sergey

http://m.news.am/rus/news/143172.html
Этот пример наверное не иллюстрирует разумность поведения, т.к. оппоненты могут сказать, что и тут рефлексы и т.п., но женщину спасли, тем не менее.)) Хотя я, как не биолог, легко могу допустить, что дельфины понимают, что женщина может утонуть и погибнуть, и спасли её, понимая, что делают.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Все сразу? Сразу--возбуждение и лень?


Активны для проявления. Скажем, сложно представить проявление некоторых дхарм списков типа акушала-махабхумики в некоторых локах, типа адов. 




> Собаки составляют списки дхарм?


Собаки может и нет, а вот дэвы и асуры вполне может быть)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Активны для проявления.


Это то же самое, что "возможны условия для их появления", или не то же самое?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это то же самое, что "возможны условия для их появления", или не то же самое?


Я просто о том, что не могу представить себя _в полной мере_  нараком, претом, животным, богом или асуром - но подозреваю, что с их точки зрения некоторые из дхарм - пустой звук, отсутствующий в понятийном аппарате. 

сегодня наткнулся на любопытный факт: "Корабли Кука, которых австралийские аборигены не видели в упор из-за несоотносимости феномена вообще ни с чем — пока с кораблей не стали садиться люди на шлюпки, которые в картину мира аборигенов уже попадали" - вот так вот по аналогии со всякими дхармами "Скромность/стыдливость", "Высокомерие", "Самадхи". Что такое "стыдливость" для животного или "Высокомерие" для нарака?

С другой стороны, вдруг у существ, которые различают больше оттенков психического и эмоционального, есть больше различных слов для разных устремлений - как у разных наций есть термины для обозначения различных оттенков цветов или вообще весьма странных вещей типа "чувство неловкости за глупость, совершённую другим".

Наверное таки всё же "возможны условия для их появления", но я не исключаю, что в высших (и низших) мирах есть какие-то движущие силы, для которых в человеческом нет аналогов и понятий.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У вас собаки не было что-ли? Собака принимает сотни решений.


Турникет в метро тоже принимает сотни решений. По крайней мере так может показаться наблюдателю, который думает, что там внутри сидит маленький разумный зеленый человечек.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Что такое "стыдливость" для животного


Например, чувство, которое удерживает от нанесения вреда.




> или "Высокомерие" для нарака?


Презирая других мучеников, требует пропустить вне очереди.

----------


## Ондрий

> Турникет в метро тоже принимает сотни решений. По крайней мере так может показаться наблюдателю, который думает, что там внутри сидит маленький разумный зеленый человечек.


С этой т.з. человек тоже не отличим от собаки и от турникета (я как раз не защищаю такую позицию)

----------

Денис Евгеньев (10.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.03.2013), Сергей Хос (10.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Например, чувство, которое удерживает от нанесения вреда.
> 
> 
> Презирая других мучеников, требует пропустить вне очереди.


Хорошо вам, вы знаете реалии в локах животных и нараков) А я вот не могу представить - у меня с опытом или хотя бы фантазией всё туго) Мне и в шкуру других людей влезать иногда страшно, там такие мыслительные категории, которые я иногда с трудом понимаю) 
Но вообще всё чудесно по основным пяти клешам рассовывается всегда, как по полочкам)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С этой т.з. человек тоже не отличим от собаки и от турникета (я как раз не защищаю такую позицию)


Поэтому единственное обоснование возможно через интроспекцию, и только. Короче, cognosce te ipsum, или, иначе говоря, rang ngo rang du phrad pa byos shig

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Как же опровергнуть сознание у турникета?

----------


## Ондрий

> Как же опровергнуть сознание у турникета?


как минимум, придется начать с определения самого термина "сознание" )

----------


## Вантус

> С этой т.з. человек тоже не отличим от собаки и от турникета (я как раз не защищаю такую позицию)


Человек сильно отличен от собаки - у него есть обучаемый интеллект, который у собаки лишь в ничтожных зачатках. На биологическом уровне это выражается в наличии развитых лобных долей мозга, например. Инстинктивные же программы, отлично работающие у собаки, у человека работают фигово и противоречиво. По этой причине у нас самый энергоемкий мозг из всех зверей.

----------


## Ондрий

приводился пример, в котором совпадали св-ва турникета, собаки и т.д., а именно - реакция на внешние воздействия. Не обсуждалось - чем именно мозг собаки отличается от человеческого, это совсем другой вопрос, отдаленно связанный с определением понятия сознания.

----------


## Ондрий

оффтоп: я бы не сказал, что у собак обучаемость находится на ничтожном уровне, кто держал умных собак крупных пород, например немецких овчарок, тот поймет. Конечно, собака никак не человек, никто так не  ставит вопрос, но и по сравнению с тупостью, т.е. плохой обучаемостью у котэ, например, не сравнить. А если еще вспомнить дельфинов...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> как минимум, придется начать с определения самого термина "сознание" )


О чорт. Есть с десяток определений ad hoc. Двуногие обычно согласны, что это у них есть.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> но и по сравнению с тупостью, т.е. плохой обучаемостью у котэ, например, не сравнить


Этот оффтоп то ли повод для холивара (ща тхеравада-крю подтянется с котиками), то ли приглашение к обсуждению зоопсихологии, но у кошек кажется не столько плохая обучаемость, сколько превалирование инстинктивных директив. 

Я бы кстати ещё к дельфинам вообще воронов и городских ворон вспомнил, а также осьминогов - вот истинные "интеллектуалы" мира животных, если приматов не учитывать.

Однако это всё скорее к тому, что когда мы видим животинку, мы должны видеть животинку, а не аусвайс из абхидхармакоши с описанием "_Кастор, ее зверь, нарицаем касторъ, его же детородный уды яйца во многих ползует болезнех; сей зверь, егда узрит ловца, намнозе гонящим его, и разумев, яко детородных его удъ гонят по нем, тогда сам отгрызает яйца своя и поверзает ловцем, да сам точию убегне_".

----------


## Ондрий

> О чорт. Есть с десяток определений ad hoc. Двуногие обычно согласны, что это у них есть.


в том то и трабла, что сказать о нем может только человек, остальные мычат, шипят и квакают, богов мы не видели уже пару тыс.лет, а нараков с претами кто-то видит только по обкурке в самадхи... и достоверности тут не более, чем у белой горячки любого говорящего о своем духовном опыте ))

----------


## Ондрий

> Этот оффтоп то ли повод для холивара (ща тхеравада-крю подтянется с котиками), то ли приглашение к обсуждению зоопсихологии, но у кошек кажется не столько плохая обучаемость, сколько превалирование инстинктивных директив.


Не люблю давать в это место ссылки, но тем не менее.

_Новое исследование позволило установить, что кошки не способны осознавать концепцию причинно-следственной связи между физическими объектами, как это делают, например, вороны и попугаи....

_лично подтверждаю сии научные изыскания - как не лупцуй кота тапком, он все равно будет спать на твоей подушке и еще пихаться.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (10.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> как минимум, придется начать с определения самого термина "сознание" )


только что было в соседней ветке

А вот, кстати, что говорится о волении в карма-нирдеше:

Как следует из сказанного [в сутре]: «...ментальный импульс и действие, им вызываемое», сначала возникает побуждение и готовность действовать как намерение: «Я буду действовать так-то и так-то». После того как такое побуждение возникло, вслед за ним возникает готовность к соответствующей деятельности, благодаря которой тело приводится в движение. Именно это и называется действием, которое вызывается побуждением.

В сноске приведен китайский вариант перевода этого места:

Сутра говорит, что действие есть воление и то, что им вызвано. Если телесное действие и вербальное действие являются волением, то в чем состоит различие между двумя видами действия, определенными в сутре?
Существуют два рода воления. Сначала подготовительная стадия (prayoga): возникает воление, которое есть чистое воление: "мне следует совершить такоето или такое-то действие", именно это и называется в сутре действием, которое есть воление (cetana-karman). Затем, после этой стадии чистого воления, возникает воля к действию, воля к совершению действия в соответствии с тем, что хотелось прежде: совершение телесного действия, подача голоса; это то, что названо в сутре действием, которое вызвано волением (cetayitva karman)

Из опыта известно, что cetana очень сильно зависит от саморефлексии. Это выражено даже в языке: одержимому страстью человеку предлагают "опомниться", то есть вспомнить себя. То есть эгофиксация парадоксальным образом из неблагого фактора превращается в благой, позволяющий совершить не импульсивный, подчиненный клешам поступок, а сознательный, то есть свободный. Опирающийся на сознание, которое по определению есть "только-ясность-и-осознавание".
Такой вот парадокс )))

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.03.2013), Дубинин (10.03.2013), Ритл (10.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> только что было в соседней ветке


Прочитал. "Способность создавать ментальный образ + распознавать ("вкушать") его значение."
Это не есть ответ, а оперирование другими, не менее загадочными терминами, также требующими описания. Например - что такое "ментальный образ"? Это информация в памяти? Что такое "распознание образа" - это средства диагностики информации? По таким критериям я вам могу предложить игру в пакмана - собачки/монстры там отлично создают "ментальные образы" (видят препятствия, создают их "ментальный" образ в памяти) и распознают их (диагностируют их значение) и даже принимают решение, что делать дальше.

маловато критериев будет), а фразы из Карма Нирдеши меня совсем не впечатлили, т.к. это вообще не описание сознания, а просто небольшой алгоритм обработки инфы.

А придираюсь я к тому, что понятие "сознание" всего-лишь предмет для спекуляций в каждой религии и не имеет *однозначно достоверного* ни научного, ни философского, ни религиозного описания. Максимум мы можем только составлять список критериев и он стремится возрастать до бесконечности.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это не есть ответ, а оперирование другими, не менее загадочными терминами, также требующими описания. Например - что такое "ментальный образ"?


Это не есть ответ, а есть указание, в каком направлении смотреть. Это классификация элементов, которые всякий может усмотреть в себе самом. На забывайте: буддийская психология служит прежде всего цели осмыслить свой собственный опыт, а не объективировать то, что наблюдается во-вне, как это делается в европейской научной психологии. "Ментальный образ" - это то, что вы лично видите в себе как ментальный образ. Что тут непонятного?

----------


## Ондрий

> Это не есть ответ, а есть указание, в каком направлении смотреть. Это классификация элементов, которые всякий может усмотреть в себе самом. На забывайте: буддийская психология служит прежде всего цели осмыслить свой собственный опыт, а не объективировать то, что наблюдается во-вне, как это делается в европейской научной психологии. "Ментальный образ" - это то, что вы лично видите в себе как ментальный образ. Что тут непонятного?


Непонятно как именно это классифицировать, непонятно как это работает, непонятно где и как это хранится на самом деле, без привлечения еще более экзотических терминов и понятий (канонический вопрос про сепульки и сепулькарии (С)). Объективацией опыта буддизм не занимается, да, но тогда и вопрос остается только в религиозной плоскости - даже не на уровне саморефлексии, ибо интерпретация любого личного опыта будет зависеть от принятой "картины мира" и религиозной "теории сознания". Уберем "мгновенность" квантования дхарм и весь буддизм немедленно летит мимо. Тотально.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Объективацией опыта буддизм не занимается, да, но тогда и вопрос остается только в религиозной плоскости - даже не на уровне саморефлексии, ибо интерпретация любого личного опыта будет зависеть от принятой "картины мира" и религиозной "теории сознания".


Любое непрямое познание строится на аксиомах. Главное - свести их к возможному необходимому минимуму.
А объект непосредственного восприятия у непросветленного существа один - собственный ум.
Но он пуст, такая вот беда ))))

----------


## Ондрий

> Любое непрямое познание строится на аксиомах. Главное - свести их к возможному необходимому минимуму.
> А объект непосредственного восприятия у непросветленного существа один - собственный ум.
> Но он пуст, такая вот беда ))))


не любое, но да, всегда в рамках рефлексии собственного ума.

----------


## Вантус

> оффтоп: я бы не сказал, что у собак обучаемость находится на ничтожном уровне, кто держал умных собак крупных пород, например немецких овчарок, тот поймет. Конечно, собака никак не человек, никто так не  ставит вопрос, но и по сравнению с тупостью, т.е. плохой обучаемостью у котэ, например, не сравнить. А если еще вспомнить дельфинов...


Так я ж не говорю, что у всех зверей нет интеллекта. Но по сравнению с интеллектом приматов, у остальных зверей он дохленький, более того - он им и не особо нужен, ибо они живут примерно в одной и той же среде, стимулы все одинаковые из года в год, этот интеллект просто не к чему применить, а энергии он прожирает много.
А кошки тупы. Если наставить на собаку, видевшую выстрел, ружье, то она заскулит и будет паниковать, а если на кошку, то она будет спокойно сидеть. Мой друг-охотник и я проводили этот эксперимент на самых разных кошках и собаках.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вантус, кот точно также в состоянии связать стреляющую палку с грохотом выстрела. Просто зависит от опыта, на основе которого он сделает соответствующий вывод. И ни кошки, ни собаки, если не видели убитых сотоварищей из ружья, боятся только шума. На всякий случай и всяких палок. Часто они и не знают про пулю и про действие ружья, и что оно способно убить. 

У котов довольно сильный интеллект, просто он другого плана - коты крайне наблюдательны и у них свои критерии символов и понимания. В некоторых вещах они виртуозны, обладают невероятным терпением и способностью наблюдать. И форы нам всем в некоторых вещах дадут. Единственное, чего не умеют животные по сравнению с нами - думать о происходящем в их уме.
И, соответстветственно не парятся тем, что хорошо, а что плохо - живут по закону - выжить.

Кот - это вообще совершенный "механизм", но котов надо понимать и знать хорошо об их повадках. Например, кот вполне в состоянии понять, что в лифте надо нажать кнопку, чтобы поехать. К Куклачеву обратитесь? Он специалист по кошкам.

И, конечно, животные все, тоже бывают обладают острыми воспринимающими способностями, а бывают вообще глупы. У них тоже есть кармические задатки. Их можно увидеть по способностям животного и его жизненным условиям. Просто у них работают другие интеллектуальные выкладки, нам часто неведомые. У меня было несколько котов по многу лет - они так же, как люди, крайне отличаются друг от друга и способны на разное. И не удивительно - людьми они в некоторых своих жизнях наверняка были. 

А так, по сравнениями с некоторыми шимпанзе - у некоторых людей интеллект крайне дохленький :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Так я ж не говорю, что у всех зверей нет интеллекта. Но по сравнению с интеллектом приматов, у остальных зверей он дохленький, более того - он им и не особо нужен, ибо они живут примерно в одной и той же среде, стимулы все одинаковые из года в год, этот интеллект просто не к чему применить, а энергии он прожирает много.
> А кошки тупы. Если наставить на собаку, видевшую выстрел, ружье, то она заскулит и будет паниковать, а если на кошку, то она будет спокойно сидеть. Мой друг-охотник и я проводили этот эксперимент на самых разных кошках и собаках.


Да, коты очень тупые животные. А вот дельфины могут быть и поумнее приматов

----------

Вантус (10.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.03.2013), Ритл (11.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Да, коты очень тупые животные. А вот дельфины могут быть и поумнее приматов


Ондрий, не скушно уже про животных-то рассуждать?

----------

Пема Дролкар (11.03.2013), Сергей Хос (10.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

Коты, действительно, крайне вяло реагируют на стреляющую палку.
Но вот пылесосов боятся почти все. Причём для них тригером является сам факт перемещения пылесоса. По нему они распознают, что очень скоро начнётся неприятных для них шум, и уходят. Т.е. самая что ни на есть прямая причинно-следственная связь между физическим объектами.

И много чего ещё.
Например, коты очень хорошо ориентируются во взаимоотношениях с людьми. Получив определённый опыт они разделяют людей, за кем стоит идти на кухню, а за кем - бесполезно.

----------


## Ондрий

Народная наука.

Не надо путать постижение животным причинно-следственной связи и закрепленных условных рефлексов. Первое относиться к интеллекту (умение самостоятельно принимать решения в новых обстоятельствах), второе - закрепленный тренировками новый условный рефлекс который регулирует поведение, наоборот, в уже знакомых ситуациях.

----------

Сергей Хос (10.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Понты третьего порядка: ездить на метро и такси, потому что так быстрее и дешевле, носить Свотч, читать Анну Гавальду, выключать воду, когда чистишь зубы. Никого не презирать, потому что это разрушает карму. Никого не любить, потому что ты еще не встретил своего человека.


А в чём понты выключения воды, когда чистишь зубы? Разве её держат включённой в это время?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

И разворачивая тему обратно к *воле и карме* - из тезиса Сергея получается, что животные подобны таки архатам, которые также не накапливают более благих заслуг, но продолжают испытывать влияние ранее накопленной кармы? А как это в абхидхармической анатомии отражается тогда?

----------

Сергей Хос (10.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Не надо путать постижение животным причинно-следственной связи и закрепленных условных рефлексов. Первое относиться к интеллекту (умение самостоятельно принимать решения в новых обстоятельствах), второе - закрепленный тренировками новый условный рефлекс который регулирует поведение, наоборот, в уже знакомых ситуациях.


Чем умение дёргать за правильную верёвку отличается от выработки условного рефлекса?
Дёргать одну верёвку коты учатся очень быстро. А выбрать их двух у них не получается. Тут дело может быть в том, что они не могут понять, чем одна верёвка отличается от другой. Т.е. со своей стороны они совершают одно и то же действие, а для нас - дёргают за разные верёвки.

----------


## Ондрий

> Чем умение дёргать за правильную верёвку отличается от выработки условного рефлекса?
> Дёргать одну верёвку коты учатся очень быстро. А выбрать их двух у них не получается. Тут дело может быть в том, что они не могут понять, чем одна верёвка отличается от другой. Т.е. со своей стороны они совершают одно и то же действие, а для нас - дёргают за разные верёвки.


Вы, помимо квантовой физики, и тут умудряетесь радовать научными открытиями. Рекомендую помедитировать на тему "чем отличается дрессировка от обучения"

----------

Вантус (10.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> И разворачивая тему обратно к *воле и карме* - из тезиса Сергея получается, что животные подобны таки архатам, которые также не накапливают более благих заслуг, но продолжают испытывать влияние ранее накопленной кармы? А как это в абхидхармической анатомии отражается тогда?


Непростой вопрос - насколько вообще животное в состоянии выполнять "волевые" действия, а это зависит от уровня интеллекта животного. Например, вот дельфины и некоторые другие высшие животные, по внешним признакам (наблюдаемым в ряде биоэкспериментов) по всей видимости, имеют понятие о самоосознании и могут принимать решения, которые внешне отличны от признаков условных рефлексов. Видимо, в прошлом, пандиты не сильно заморачивались по таким рассуждениям т.к. не занимались биологией. Но, в целом, теоретически, можно вывести зависимость - чем умнее животное, тем больше оно способно накапливать васаны. Живые существа, работающие по принципу автомата - точно нет. И, кстати, кармический плод от вреда животным считается более весомым с увеличением из размеров/значимости. Полагаю, эта идея исходила их простых внешний наблюдений: кот тупее слона, тигр умнее пчелы и т.д.

----------

Вантус (10.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Рекомендую помедитировать на тему "чем отличается дрессировка от обучения"


Мой опыт показывает, что обучение от дрессировки отличается способностью через чужой опыт изменять своё поведение.

Когда кот живёт один, то он не имеет возможности учиться. Перениманить поведение людей они, видимо, не умеют.
Когда котята оказываются в окружении дрессированного кота, то они на ура перенимают его повадки. Не говоря о том, что приученная к туалету мать сама обучает котят ссать там, где положено. Без или с минимальным участием человека.

Так что все эти опыты  на собаках и стреляющих палках - не более чем дрессировка и проявление рефлексов.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер говорил про карму то, что не все что делает человек, обусловлено его кармой. Я с ним не согласен и спорю. Я говорю что все что делает человек находится в пределах его кармы до свободы от сансары. Все импульсы возникающие в уме происходят из своих причин. Беспричинно ничего не возникает. Не вижу тут никаких заблуждений. Все возникает по причине. У вас какие нибудь другие доводы есть кроме простого отрицания и кивания на кого-то?


Беспричинно ничего не возникает. Но причина *не обязательно* в камме.



> Его Святейшество Далай лама подчеркивает, что нет тибетского буддизма, все это индийский буддизм от Будды Шакьямуни, дошедший до Тибета через индийских пандитов и йогов. Тибетская традиция Гелуг продолжает традицию монастыря Наланда. Подразделение на школы произошло в силу своих причин, но в целом это одно и то же Учение.


Сложно сказать, что одно.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> кот тупее слона


http://coub.com/view/67ii2at

----------

Ондрий (10.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И разворачивая тему обратно к *воле и карме* - из тезиса Сергея получается, что животные подобны таки архатам


А что в этом такого? Будды, так те вообще подобны деревьям и камням поскольку как и они не относятся к категории sems can (санскр. sattva).
)))

----------


## Ондрий

> А что в этом такого? Будды, так те вообще подобны деревьям и камням поскольку как и они не относятся к категории sems can (санскр. sattva).
> )))


Т.е. кирпич может пребывать в ригпа?  :Wink:  (это уже некая буддообразная каббала получается)

----------


## Нико

[Q


> UOTE=Ондрий;561893]Т.е. кирпич может пребывать в ригпа?  (это уже некая буддообразная каббала получается)


[/QUOTE]

Найдите у кирпича ригпу -- и вон, он уже там!

----------

Дордже (10.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А в чём понты выключения воды, когда чистишь зубы? Разве её держат включённой в это время?


ЭЭээ. ну лично я еще не познал такое дао, бо грешен и не выключаю смеситель, пока чищу зубы. А понты - это аллюзии на британский стиль раковин с пробочками и раздельными кранами.
Вложение 12874

----------

Топпер- (10.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Т.е. кирпич может пребывать в ригпа?  (это уже некая буддообразная каббала получается)


А ещё можно взять выше и определить будд как андроидов (а что, нет эмоций - нет страдания).

----------


## Ондрий

> А ещё можно взять выше и определить будд как андроидов (а что, нет эмоций - нет страдания).


в этом смысле проще сделать лоботомию, будут те же результаты))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> в этом смысле проще сделать лоботомию, будут те же результаты))


Это к Лобсангу Рампе, у меня всё же ощущение, что рассечение долей ГМ не освободит от эмоций. А вот фармакология вполне может!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А ещё можно взять выше и определить будд как андроидов (а что, нет эмоций - нет страдания).

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это к Лобсангу Рампе, у меня всё же ощущение, что рассечение долей ГМ не освободит от эмоций. А вот фармакология вполне может!


Смотря что и как рассекать. Вегетативное состояние организма (=кома) частое явление при сильных травмах ГМ.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. кирпич может пребывать в ригпа?  (это уже некая буддообразная каббала получается)


А кто сказал, что Будда не имеет сознания? у не только citta не функционирует, но действует непосредственно изначальная мудрость (jnana, ye shes), которой в неживых объектах нет.

----------


## sergey

Зато коты умеют двери открывать. Кот открывает дверь с, судя по всему, вращающейся ручкой.


Может они просто _не хотят_ эти веревки дергать?))

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (11.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (11.03.2013), Дордже (10.03.2013), Ондрий (10.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Зато коты умеют двери открывать. Кот открывает дверь с, судя по всему, вращающейся ручкой.


Тут вообще умный котяра. 



З.Ы. мой тоже стучался. Часа в 4 утра. Головой. И ругался, мяукая, что я не открываю. Отучить не получалось даже тапочком - он был упорен с своей вежливости: без стука не входить.

----------

sergey (10.03.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (11.03.2013), Денис Евгеньев (11.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (11.03.2013), Топпер- (10.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

А мой ночью все возможные дверцы открывает. В т.ч. и на высоте до метра.  Ищет грызунов. И совершенно великолепно в темноте коленом в открытую дверцу  :Mad: 
Сейчас пытается осиливать ещё и выдвижные ящики. Но это пока не совсем ему удаётся.

В результате залезает в чистые рясы и утром они у меня всегда в шерсти.

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.03.2013), Ондрий (11.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

В рясу лезет - закладывает кармические отпечатки. Будет бхикшу в сл. жизнях!

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Это точно. Отпечатки закладывает. Ещё как.

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.03.2013), Ондрий (11.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Похоже форум постепенно захыватывается кошаками.

----------

Ондрий (11.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Вот тут история борьбы за территорию

----------


## Топпер

Классика

----------

Ондрий (11.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Я уже кажется рассказывал эту историю, но повторюсь. В калмыцком хуруле один лама заболел и местный котенок всегда садился на его подушку, прям перед троном (ламские места). Шли лекции и котенок с умным видом сидел на ламской подушке и внимал ламе на троне. Все мило улыбались такому будущему буддисту. Но постепенно лекция под монотонный голос ламы и переводчика вгоняла кота в сон и он, делая над собой неимоверные усилия, периодически вскидывал голову и продолжал слушать лекцию. В конце концов падал и мертвецки дрыхал. Люди еле сдерживались от смеха. А все потому, что добрая часть народа в гомпе делала тоже самое..

----------

Neroli (11.03.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (11.03.2013), Германн (12.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2013)

----------


## Alex

> ...ну лично я еще не познал такое дао, бо грешен и не выключаю смеситель, пока чищу зубы.


У меня такое началось после долгого пребывания на Ближнем Востоке. В Иордании, например, *очень* плохо с водой, поэтому там ее экономят, как могут. Ну вот и привык.

----------

Ондрий (11.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Можно щётчик воды поставить, наставляет на дао экономии.

----------

Alex (11.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Беспричинно ничего не возникает. Но причина *не обязательно* в камме.


Само тело человека появилось в силу кармы, значит все процессы в нем зависят от нее. Если вы говорите это не карма, просто что-то съел человек и возникла излишняя активность желчи, то съел то он в силу импульса в уме съесть это. То есть это возникло из ума и получило результатом болезнь тела. А все что возникает в уме это кармические импульсы. Тело и ум взаимосвязаны. Все процессы происходящие в теле это также карма. Все, что ощущает человек в теле и уме это карма. Приятно, неприятно сегодня это прошлая карма, ее действие. Будда говорил, что все в мире переплетено, взаимосвязано и похоже на единую сеть взаимосвязей. По этой теории даже кирпич на голову случайно не падает и имеет свою причину.

----------


## Жека

> Само тело человека появилось в силу кармы, значит все процессы в нем зависят от нее. Если вы говорите это не карма, просто что-то съел человек и возникла излишняя активность желчи, то съел то он в силу импульса в уме съесть это. То есть это возникло из ума и получило результатом болезнь тела. А все что возникает в уме это кармические импульсы. Тело и ум взаимосвязаны. Все процессы происходящие в теле это также карма. Все, что ощущает человек в теле и уме это карма. Приятно, неприятно сегодня это прошлая карма, ее действие. Будда говорил, что все в мире переплетено, взаимосвязано и похоже на единую сеть взаимосвязей. По этой теории даже кирпич на голову случайно не падает и имеет свою причину.


Я вот думаю, вы троллите или реально не понимаете... То, что вы пишете, не имеет отношения к Дхамме Будды, это из воззрений джайнов. Даже Гелуг вроде такого не говорит, или я просто "давно там не была":-)

----------

Ондрий (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> ЭЭээ. ну лично я еще не познал такое дао, бо грешен и не выключаю смеситель, пока чищу зубы.


В данном случае - это вопрос свободы воли и ответственности - у меня даже ребенок с детсада, со школы, где его научили беречь мировые рессурсы, в том числе, запасы пресной воды, чистит зубы, набирая воду в стаканчик. И дело тут не в счетчике - вода не так дорого стоит. И мы не немцы. Полоскать все в одной раковине, умываясь утром, конечно, противно. Но рассужлать - на мой век хватит, а там хоть трава не расти - не очень нравственно.

Мне самой стало неудобно, и я с тех пор тоже чищу зубы из стаканчика. Вместо энного количества стаканов, которые бесполезно вытекают из крана за пару минут. А до этого была сплошная неосознанная карма :Smilie: 

Так что, господа сознательные буддисты - стаканчик в руки и вперед, прямо, как в Индии.
Прямо на ходу проявляем свободу воли и выбора :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я вот думаю, вы троллите или реально не понимаете... То, что вы пишете, не имеет отношения к Дхамме Будды, это из воззрений джайнов. Даже Гелуг вроде такого не говорит, или я просто "давно там не была":-)


В этой сутре Палийского канона говорится в общем о том, что все является кармой. Я выбрал о влиянии кармы на тело, как прошлая карма влияет на процессы в теле. Даже голод, это карма:

"Судьба - составные кармические результаты прошлого. Вера и практика этой Сутры принесет вам вечное процветание и счастье. 

Знайте, что Закон Кармы объясняется следующим образом: 

Быть скупым и жадным по отношению к тем, кто нуждается - станет причиной сильного страдания от голода и холода из-за отсутствия еды и одежды в вашей следующей жизни. 
Почитать и делать подношения на алтарь Будде цветов - станет причиной счастья и красоты в вашей следующей жизни. 
Воздержание от (принятия в) пищу мяса и постоянная молитва к Будде - станет причиной обладания большим интеллектом в вашей следующей жизни. 
Украшение храмов флагами и балдахинами - станет причиной хорошего брака в вашей следующей жизни. 
Освобождение живых существ (от смерти) - станет причиной обладания долгой жизни в вашей следующей жизни. 
Убийство живых существ - станет причиной обладания короткой жизни в вашей следующей жизни. 
Быть неблагодарным - станет причиной попадания в рабство в вашей следующей жизни. 
Искажение правды- станет причиной слепоты в вашей следующей жизни. 
Намеренное задувание свеч на алтаре Будды - станет причиной обладания кривым ртом в вашей следующей жизни. 
Ругать своих родителей - станет причиной рождения глухонемым в вашей следующей жизни. 
Глумление над последователями Будды - станет причиной обладания горба в вашей следующей жизни. 
Подношение мяса монахам - станет причиной обладания множеством болезней в вашей следующей жизни. 
Подношение лекарств и лечение больных и раненых - станет причиной обладания устойчивого здоровья в вашей следующей жизни. 
Засыпание нор змей и хранилищ мышей - станет причиной смерти от голода в вашем следующем воплощении. 
Преднамеренное отравление реки или воды - станет причиной смерти от яда в вашей следующей жизни. 
Неуважение к Дхарме - станет причиной постоянного голода в ваш следующий жизни. 
Принятия в пищу мяса при молитве к Будде - станет причиной рвоты кровью в вашей следующей жизни. 
Легкомысленное исполнение предписаний данных Буддой - станет причиной глухоты в вашей следующей жизни. 
Подношение мяса на алтарь - станет причиной заболевания язвенными болезнями в вашей следующей жизни. 
Обман при продаже благовоний - станет причиной обладания плохого запаха тела в вашей следующей жизни. 
Охота на животных с веревкой и сетью - станет причиной смерти через повешение в вашей следующей жизни. 
Иметь врагов - станет причиной ранения животными или змеями (которые были вашими врагами) в вашей следующей жизни. 

Что бы вы не сделали, все вернется обратно к вам, все что с вами случается - справедливое возмездие.

Не думайте, что карма ошибается. Вы будете жить, чтобы перенести следствия ваших дел, или в этой жизни или в следующей. Если вы сомневаетесь относительно достоинств практики буддизма, то вы можете видеть как счастливы последователи Будды. 

Прошлая карма определяет вашу существующую судьбу. Существующая карма должна формировать вашу следующую жизнь.


Вот эти две фразы Будды - "Судьба - это составные кармические результаты прошлого" и "все что с вами случается - справедливое возмездие" указывают на то, что все обусловлено кармой.

----------

Styeba (11.03.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я вот думаю, вы троллите или реально не понимаете... То, что вы пишете, не имеет отношения к Дхамме Будды, это из воззрений джайнов. Даже Гелуг вроде такого не говорит, или я просто "давно там не была":-)


Насколько я помню из слушанных много лет назад лекций в Гелуг, там есть карма ввергающая (в момент смерти) и карма становления (тоесть то, как будешь жить там, куда ввергся). И интрепретировалось это именно так, что "ни один волосок, без кармы не того...". Так-что я тоже слышал подобное. (В Тхераваде иначе-знаю).

----------

Жека (11.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот эти две фразы Будды - "Судьба - это составные кармические результаты прошлого" и "все что с вами случается - справедливое возмездие" указывают на то, что все обусловлено кармой.


Доржик. Ты попутал. Тут сказано - станет причиной. Но чтобы плод созрел (или чтобы он созрел полностью) - одной причины мало. Нужны и дополнительные условия. Иль ламрим подзабыл? Или при споре с оппонентами надо использовать то, что подходит в данный момент? Вдобавок причинно-следственные связи  соответствуют только относительному уровню. Да и в самих действиях нет плохой или хорошей составляющей. Это относительно даже на этом уровне

----------

Ондрий (11.03.2013), Пема Дролкар (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Доржик. Ты попутал. Тут сказано - станет причиной. Но чтобы плод созрел (или чтобы он созрел полностью) - одной причины мало. Нужны и дополнительные условия. Иль ламрим подзабыл? Или при споре с оппонентами надо использовать то, что подходит в данный момент? Вдобавок причинно-следственные связи  соответствуют только относительному уровню. Да и в самих действиях нет плохой или хорошей составляющей. Это относительно даже на этом уровне


Условия входят в эту связь как дополнительное для проявления плода, но главной составляющей проявляния плода или результата является кармическая причина. Условие способствует созреванию кармической причины.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Условия входят в эту связь как дополнительное для проявления плода, но главной составляющей проявляния плода или результата является кармическая причина. Условие способствует созреванию кармической причины.


Так уровень то относительной реальности. И обусловлена направленность, а не конкретный голод конкретного существа в какой-то данный момент. При отсутствии условий или отсутствии части условий - плод полным не будет. Говорить что всё предопределено... это забавно. Только буддизм тут как-то не при чем.

----------

Lion Miller (11.03.2013), Ашвария (12.03.2013), Жека (11.03.2013), Ондрий (11.03.2013), Пема Дролкар (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Конкретный голод имеет собой конкретные кармические причины. Все обусловлено кармой не означает что все предопределено. Все предопределено это не карма, согласен. Но предопределено и обусловлено это разные вещи. У кармы могут быть сотни вариантов развития в силу выбора действий человеком и это некоторая свобода, о чем и говорилось. Про относительную и абсолютную реальность лучше вообще не начинать, потому что это приведет тут к совершенно неразрешимым вопросам.

----------


## Жека

О, Брахма.
 :Confused: 
Ладно, попытка номер 125.
Кунсанг, вот смотрите: есть поле. Это карма. Есть семена - это сознание. И есть удобрения и дождь, которые помогают семенам взойти - это жажда и неведение. 
Как известно, для того, чтобы манговое дерево дало плоды в виде сочных манго, нужно много условий: семя, почва, влага, солнце, забота фермера. Если что- то пойдет не так, манго не будет. 
У нас у всех таких семян - миллионы. Миллиарды. И так как число намерений уже в этой жизни также бесконечно, то , если следовать теории, что мы должны испытать результаты ВСЕХ кармических действий, то мы обречены на вечную самсару, и нет никакого смысла в святой жизни, ибо тюрьма безнадежна. (Вы понимаете, какое опасное воззрение вы держите и в каком глупом воззрении упорствуете? И что это принесет вам очень дурные итоги, потому что вы искажаете слова Будды?)
Но семена могут не взойти, или же новые семена на том же поле окажутся такими могущественными, что "забьют" старые семена и те засохнут. 
Карма сотапанны не дает ему родиться более семи раз. Карма араханта - не дает ему в принципе принять какое- либо рождение. 
Новая благая сильная карма может перебить плохую старую. Будда говорит об этом в Ангуттара Никае: представьте, что в банку кинули горсть соли - вода стала бы соленой. Или ту же соль кинули в Гангу - вкус реки не изменился бы.
 Так и в случае с "низким" человеком: все, что он делает - дает быстрые тяжелые плоды, а Благородный человек может совершить зло, но оно растворится в огромной реке его добродетели.

----------

Ittosai (11.03.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (11.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

У вас вначале уже все наоборот. Есть поле это сознание, есть семена это карма. Опора на благие деяния и семена приводят к накоплению благой кармы. Совершай благое, откажись от неблагого и усмири ум. Таково Учение Будды говорится. Это приведет к освобождению, не беспокойтесь. Именно поскольку семян миллионы, даже миллиарды как вы говорите, все что происходит с нами, это происходит в силу этих семян. Но есть методы для того чтобы плохие семена не всходили. Одно из условий проявления плохих семян это клеши и при уменьшении их не все плохие семена взойдут. В тантре так их вообще прожаривают так чтобы они не взошли. Образно, не буквально.

----------


## Sadhak

> есть поле. Это карма. Есть семена - это сознание. И есть удобрения и дождь, которые помогают семенам взойти


А есть ли признанное каноническое четкое и ясное определение того, что есть именно карма, а что ей уже не является? Вот, к примеру, вот эти причины и условия - карма, а вот эти уже нет? А то, что не карма, как тогда называется? Причинность другой "свежести"? И такое разграничение причинности на карму и остальное, это просто удобная классификация или объективно действующий закон вроде "всемирного тяготения"? А другая "не-карма" уже другим реально существующим законом управляется, да?

----------


## Топпер

> Само тело человека появилось в силу кармы, значит все процессы в нем зависят от нее.


Не только в силу каммы. Ещё в силу родителей, в силу пищи, в силу желания бытия и т.д. И все эти причины не менее важны, чем камма. 



> Если вы говорите это не карма, просто что-то съел человек и возникла излишняя активность желчи, то съел то он в силу импульса в уме съесть это. То есть это возникло из ума и получило результатом болезнь тела. А все что возникает в уме это кармические импульсы.


Во-певрых, отнюдь не всё. Особенно у Арахантов. У них и вовсе каммы нет. Во-вторых не каждая причинно-следственная связь - камма. Например, человек выпил яд и умер - это совершенно не каммическая связь. Или отказался от еды и умер. Тоже самое. Камма здесь ни при чём.



> Все процессы происходящие в теле это также карма.


Это даже близко не камма. Похоже вы вообще не очень понимаете о чём говорите.



> Все, что ощущает человек в теле и уме это карма.


Вы напрямую противоречите тому, что говорил Будда. Ссылку на сутту я вам уже приводил.

----------

Ондрий (11.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так и в случае с "низким" человеком: все, что он делает - дает быстрые тяжелые плоды, а Благородный человек может совершить зло, но оно растворится в огромной реке его добродетели.


Насчет этого примера есть другое каноническое объяснение, почему зло совершенное мудрым становится малым, а зло совершенное глупцом становится огромным. Это характеристика кармы такая как разрастание. Малое приносит большое. Мудрец раскаивается в неблагом поступке и вес его кармы неблагой от этого поступка уменьшается. Глупец не понимает тяжести кармы и продолжает жить беспечно, но эта его неблагая карма разрастается и становится огромной по тяжести. Благая карма заменить плохую не должна. Плохой стать меньше может, но о перебитии и растворении одной кармой другой трудно говорить. Карма не смешивается в однородное. Плохая принесет только свой плод, хорошая свой.

----------

Styeba (11.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не только в силу каммы. Ещё в силу родителей, в силу пищи, в силу желания бытия и т.д. И все эти причины не менее важны, чем камма.


Это уже сопутствующие карме условия. Главное, в силу чего родился человек, это его карма.

----------

Chikara (11.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Это уже сопутствующие карме условия.


Или камма - сопутствующее условие для рождения.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Или камма - сопутствующее условие для рождения.


У вас перепутаны главное условие и сопутствующее. Главное условие рождения человеком это его карма, оно не является сопутствующим. Родителей, место это все определяет карма. А не наоборот.

----------

Chikara (11.03.2013), Styeba (11.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Во-певрых, отнюдь не всё. Особенно у Арахантов. У них и вовсе каммы нет. Во-вторых не каждая причинно-следственная связь - камма. Например, человек выпил яд и умер - это совершенно не каммическая связь. Или отказался от еды и умер. Тоже самое. Камма здесь ни при чём.


Мы говорили о сансаре, о том что в ней все обусловлено кармой и я говорил о том, что архаты вышли из-под влияния кармы. Вы уже немного забываете о чем шла ранее речь, то есть о сансарной обусловленности кармой. Человек выпил яду или отказался благодаря импульсам в уме. Все импульсы в уме возникают кармически. Иначе, то, что происходит в вашем уме совершенно не имеет никаких причин, и происходит беспричинно, то есть, что-то взялось ниоткуда без причины. Это как раз противоречие буддийским взглядам на карму. В уме ничего беспричинно не возникает.

----------


## Кунсанг

Снова из этой же сутры http://spiritual.ru/lib/su_karma.html, где есть еще одно утверждение Будды к двум вышеприведенным:

Прошлая карма определяет вашу существующую судьбу. Существующая карма должна формировать вашу следующую жизнь. Кто бы ни клеветал на эту Сутру не будет перерожден снова как человек. Кто бы ни принял эту Сутру, станет свидетелем истины. Кто бы ни переписывает эту Сутру, будет процветать во всех жизнях. Кто бы ни хранил эту Сутру будет свободен от неудач. Кто бы ни проповедует эту Сутру станет очень интеллектуальным человеком в следующих жизнях. Кто бы ни декламирует эту Сутру, будет уважаться людьми в его следующий перевоплощениях. Кто бы ни распространяет эту Сутру, станет лидером человечества по воле всех людей в его следующей жизни. 

Кто бы ни верил этой Сутре, не будет терпеть неудачу, и будет свидетелем вечного счастья. 

Закон Кармы работает всегда,  и плод хорошего дела придет должным образом. "

В общем, этой сутре можно увидеть три утверждения Будды:

1. Судьба - составные кармические результаты прошлого.
2. Все что с вами случается - справедливое возмездие.
3. Закон Кармы работает всегда.

----------

Styeba (11.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Например, человек выпил яд и умер - это совершенно не каммическая связь.


Тут нужно подробнее рассматривать, чтобы понять, где карма, а где нет.
1. Сам факт того, что данное тело умирает от действия данного яда - проявление кармы. Была бы другая карма - воплотился бы в другом теле, на которое яд не действует.
2. Ели случайно съел яд, это все равно проявление кармы - во-первых, см. п.1, во-вторых сама идея случайности обусловленного противоречит взаимозависимости.
3. Если человека отравили, это тоже скорее всего проявление кармической связи отравителя с отравленным.
4. А вот если человек решил сам отравиться, то это как раз может быть не кармическим актом его свободной воли, что создает новую карму. Естественно, негативную.

Так что вне кармической причинности можно мыслить только акт свободной воли. Он не обусловленный и опирается на необусловленное (дхармический, внесансарный элемент сознания, дхармадхату). По крайней мере я так это понимаю.

----------


## Топпер

> У вас перепутаны главное условие и сопутствующее. Главное условие рождения человеком это его карма, оно не является сопутствующим. Родителей, место это все определяет карма. А не наоборот.


У меня ничего не перепутано.  Главное условие рождения человеком (или кем бы то ни было) - килесы и три вида жажды. Если их нет, нет и рождения. А камма - это всего лишь одно из условий. И не нужно его искусственно выпячивать. Мир не на камме держится.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (11.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Жека (11.03.2013), Ондрий (11.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Тут нужно подробнее рассматривать, чтобы понять, где карма, а где нет.
> Сам факт того, что данное тело умирает от действия данного яда - проявление кармы. Была бы другая карма - воплотился бы в другом теле, на которое яд не действует.
> Если человека отравили, это тоже скорее всего проявление кармической связи отравителя с отравленным.
> А вот если человек решил сам отравиться, то это как раз может быть не кармическим актом его свободной воли (по крайней мере я так это понимаю), что создает новую карму. Естественно, негативную.


Даже тибетцы ( :-)) ) говорят на лекциях (а, как правило, лекции идут без ссылок на источники из-за ограниченности времени) и пишут в книжках о том, что бывает преждевременная смерть, которая не является кармическим плодом.

----------

Pema Sonam (11.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Жека (11.03.2013), Карма Палджор (11.03.2013), Сергей Хос (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Тут нужно подробнее рассматривать, чтобы понять, где карма, а где нет.
> 1. Сам факт того, что данное тело умирает от действия данного яда - проявление кармы. Была бы другая карма - воплотился бы в другом теле, на которое яд не действует.


Нет. 
Камма здесь совершенно ни при чём. Нельзя создание тела, как действие ввергающей каммы, натягивать на все последующие события. Тело - это каммавипака. Камма, которая уже принесла плод в виде тела. Каммавипака не обуславливает свободный выбор. Или обуславливает в форме самих возможностей тела. Но не более того.



> 2. Ели случайно съел яд, это все равно проявление кармы - во-первых, см. п.1, во-вторых сама идея случайности обусловленного противоречит взаимозависимости.


Я именно о сознательном употреблении веду речь. Если отравили или случайно - это как раз таки в силу каммы.



> 4. А вот если человек решил сам отравиться, то это как раз может быть не кармическим актом его свободной воли (по крайней мере я так это понимаю), что создает новую карму. Естественно, негативную.


Да. Однако Кунсанг придерживается мнения, что и смерть в случае сознательного употребления - в силу каммы.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Ондрий (11.03.2013), Сергей Хос (11.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У меня ничего не перепутано.  Главное условие рождения человеком (или кем бы то ни было) - килесы и три вида жажды. Если их нет, нет и рождения.


Если их нет, то нет и кармы - так правильнее. Карма - это всего лишь действие. Сопряженное с клешами, оно закладывает в поток ума семена, которые потом вызревают в виде плодов: определенного тела и прочих обстоятельств нового рождения.
Если действие не совершено или оно не обусловлено клешами, то нет и кармы, а значит и рождения.
Так что карму можно назвать главным фактором в этом смысле.

----------


## Топпер

> Если их нет, то нет и кармы - так правильнее. Карма - это всего лишь действие. Сопряженное с клешами, оно закладывает в поток ума семена, которые потом вызревают в виде плодов: определенного тела и прочих обстоятельств нового рождения.
> Если действие не совершено или оно не обусловлено клешами, то нет и кармы, а значит и рождения.
> Так что карму можно назвать главным фактором в этом смысле.


Есть. Это ахоси камма. Ахоси камма бывает у Арахантов. И некоторые виды ахоси каммы, насколько я понимаю, могут быть и у простых смертных.
Ахоси камма подобна прожаренным семенам, которые уже не приносят плодов, даже если есть условия.

Кроме того даже у святых есть дозревающие плоды прошлой каммы. Как например у Будды болели спина, голова, были проблемы с пищеварением. Килес у него конечно же не было. А камма тем не менее дозревала.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Ондрий (11.03.2013), Сергей Хос (11.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Даже тибетцы ( :-)) ) говорят на лекциях (а, как правило, лекции идут без ссылок на источники из-за ограниченности времени) и пишут в книжках о том, что бывает преждевременная смерть, которая не является кармическим плодом.


Это интересно, никогда не слышал.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

1. Выберите слово, которое все понимают по-разному.
2. Составьте вопрос с этим словом.
3. Задайте его на форуме.
4. ???
5. PROFIT

----------

Alex (11.03.2013), Карма Палджор (11.03.2013), Ондрий (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это интересно, никогда не слышал.


Несколько раз было и в книжках читал тоже, но не часто конечно. Обычно о карме рассказывается "для простого народа" и получаем на выходе уже множество народных мифов о ней.

----------

Жека (11.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> 1. Выберите слово, которое все понимают по-разному.
> 2. Составьте вопрос с этим словом.
> 3. Задайте его на форуме.
> 4. ???
> 5. PROFIT


Это и будет очередным проявлением свободы воли. : )

----------

Карма Палджор (11.03.2013), Марина В (11.03.2013), Сергей Хос (11.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это и будет очередным проявлением свободы воли. : )


Правда, не самым умным ))))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Правда, не самым умным ))))


Да: мы полностью свободны в пределах своих заблуждений... : ))
Как говорится, "Вот тебе сто рублей, и ни в чём себе не отказывай!"

----------

Марина В (11.03.2013), Сергей Хос (11.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> 4. А вот если человек решил сам отравиться, то это как раз может быть не кармическим актом его свободной воли, что создает новую карму. Естественно, негативную.


Ничего в уме беспричинно не возникает, никаких решений. На то и карма.

----------


## Ондрий

Это уже совсем не буддизм вовсе, а тотальный детерминизм. Но и любое мысле-творчество, конечно, имеет некие причины, однако именно к карме это относиться весьма отдаленно.

----------

Pema Sonam (11.03.2013), Сергей Хос (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Даже тибетцы ( :-)) ) говорят на лекциях (а, как правило, лекции идут без ссылок на источники из-за ограниченности времени) и пишут в книжках о том, что бывает преждевременная смерть, которая не является кармическим плодом.


Есть преждевременная смерть, которая произошла раньше того срока, который предначертан судьбой кармически в целом. Как свечку задувает ветер если выставить ее на улицу. Ветер это условие, благодаря которому проявилась другая кармическая причина у человека умереть раньше. Поэтому все не предначертано кармой заранее и многое зависит от условий. Сказать, что смерть произошла без кармических на то причин нельзя. У всего есть причины, тем более у смерти. У ранней смерти тоже свои причины, то есть это тоже карма.

----------


## Нико

> Обычно о карме рассказывается "для простого народа" и получаем на выходе уже множество народных мифов о ней.


А для непростого народа карма обычно не нужна? Ну, или учения о карме.

----------


## Кунсанг

Алекс Берзин о карме:

В буддизме же карма определяется импульсами, или, иными словами, побуждениями. Из-за действий, совершенных в прошлом, сейчас в нас возникают побуждения к соответствующим поступкам. Карма определяется импульсом, возникающим в уме человека и побуждающим его, к примеру, вложить средства в акции определенной компании за день до того, как они рухнут или, наоборот, возрастут в цене. Или у кого-то возникнет побуждение перейти улицу именно в тот момент, когда его или ее собьет машина, а не пятью минутами раньше или пятью минутами позже. Появление позыва к действию именно в этот момент является результатом некоторого поступка или ряда действий, которые человек совершил прежде. Например, если в прошлой жизни человек искалечил или убил кого-нибудь, подобное деструктивное поведение приведет в результате к тому, что срок его жизни (обычно одной из следующих жизней) также сократится. Таким образом, побуждение перейти улицу возникает у человека как раз в тот момент, когда это приведет к тому, что его собьет машина.

Однако, согласно буддийскому учению, вещи не предопределены изначально. Не существует судьбы, как фатальной предопределенности. Когда идея кармы объясняется как процесс возникновения в уме неких импульсов или побуждений, то подразумевается, что при возникновении определенного побуждения мы сами выбираем, совершать соответствующее действие или нет. Основываясь на тех действиях, которые мы совершили в этой и прошлых жизнях, мы можем объяснить или предсказать, что может случиться в будущем. Мы знаем, что созидательные действия приносят благие результаты, а разрушительные действия влекут нежелательные последствия. И все же то, каким образом созреет конкретное кармическое действие, будет зависеть от многих факторов, которые, соответственно, могут оказать влияние на этот процесс. Здесь можно привести такую аналогию: если мы подбрасываем мяч в воздух, можeм предсказать, что он упадет. Подобным же образом, основываясь на прошлых действиях, мы можем предсказать, что может случиться в будущем. Однако, если мы поймаем мяч, он не упадет. Точно так же, хотя мы можем предсказать, исходя из прошлых действий, то, что произойдет в будущем, такое предсказание не является абсолютным, неизбежным и фатальным, оно не высечено на камне, декларируя, что так и только так все должно произойти. Другие тенденции, действия, обстоятельства и тому подобное могут повлиять на созревание кармы.

----------


## Нико

> Даже тибетцы ( :-)) ) говорят на лекциях (а, как правило, лекции идут без ссылок на источники из-за ограниченности времени) и пишут в книжках о том, что бывает преждевременная смерть, которая не является кармическим плодом.


А чем тогда является? Преждевременная смерть как раз и обусловлена кармой в прошлой жизни. Есть такое понятие как "целхаг", это когда в прошлой жизни не отжил весь срок, поэтому в следующей жизни его отживаешь и умираешь молодым.

----------

Сергей Хос (11.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А для непростого народа карма обычно не нужна? Ну, или учения о карме.


Не простой народ обычно, помимо слушания публичных лекций, читает книги и старается не забывать, что там пишут.

----------

Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ничего в уме беспричинно не возникает, никаких решений. На то и карма.


То есть если у человека есть карма двигаться по Пути, то он станет Буддой. А если кармы такой нет, то клиент безнадежен. Так?
Но тогда, например, помысел бодхичитты теряет смысл: все ЖС, у которых есть карма стать буддами, и так станут, а у кого нет - на станут. Зачем бодхисаттвы?




> *Алекс Берзин о карме:*
> Когда идея кармы объясняется как процесс возникновения в уме неких импульсов или побуждений, то подразумевается, что *при возникновении определенного побуждения мы сами выбираем, совершать соответствующее действие или нет*.


Интересно, кто-нибудь понимает, как описать этот процесс в категориях абхидхармы?

----------

Ондрий (11.03.2013), Пема Дролкар (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Не простой народ обычно, помимо слушания публичных лекций, читает книги и старается не забывать, что там пишут.


Т.е. "простой народ" -- это безграмотные?

----------


## Кунсанг

> То есть если у человека есть карма двигаться по Пути, то он станет Буддой. А если кармы такой нет, то клиент безнадежен. Так?
> Но тогда, например, помысел бодхичитты теряет смысл: все ЖС, у которых есть карма стать буддами, и так станут, а у кого нет - на станут. Зачем бодхисаттвы?


Говорится же, что карма не является чем-то строгим, похожим на рельсы. Это постоянно меняющийся феномен, зависящий от многих факторов. Бодхисаттвы поддерживают живых существ, помогая им утвердиться на Пути добродетели.

----------


## Топпер

> Интересно, кто-нибудь понимает, как описать этот процесс в категориях абхидхармы?


Описывается, как камма и каммавипака. И как 24 причинных условия существования. Одно из которых (но не единственное) - камма.

----------

Ондрий (11.03.2013), Ритл (11.03.2013)

----------


## Пилигрим

> У нас у всех таких семян - миллионы. Миллиарды. И так как число намерений уже в этой жизни также бесконечно, то , если следовать теории, что мы должны испытать результаты ВСЕХ кармических действий, то мы обречены на вечную самсару, и нет никакого смысла в святой жизни, ибо тюрьма безнадежна. (Вы понимаете, какое опасное воззрение вы держите и в каком глупом воззрении упорствуете? И что это принесет вам очень дурные итоги, потому что вы искажаете слова Будды?)


Если бесконечные намерения уже этой жизни не зависят от кармы, то никакие волевые (кармические) действия (святая жизнь) в противовес привычному, не смогут исправить то, что от них не зависит. И тогда то эти действия (святая жизнь) бесполезны, а тюрьма вечна и безнадежна. 




> Но семена могут не взойти, или же новые семена на том же поле окажутся такими могущественными, что "забьют" старые семена и те засохнут.


А откуда новые то возьмутся, их что Брахма засеет что ли? Если вы, используя волю, в противовес старым, то они, по вашему, не смогут забить старые т.к. старые не зависят от кармы, но новые плод волевых действий (кармы).
Вы понимаете, что сами растолковали, какое опасное воззрение вы держите и в каком глупом воззрении упорствуете? Что вы искажаете смысл слов Будды?

----------

Кунсанг (11.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Говорится же, что карма не является чем-то строгим, похожим на рельсы. Это постоянно меняющийся феномен, зависящий от многих факторов. Бодхисаттвы поддерживают живых существ, помогая им утвердиться на Пути добродетели.


Это все не про то. Главное, что следует понять - это в каком смысле "при возникновении определенного побуждения мы сами выбираем, совершать соответствующее действие или нет".

Иначе говоря, *насколько строго* кармический импульс, (а в конечном итоге сама активность ума, manaskarma), предопределен причинами и условиями.
Если предопределенность абсолютная (а именно таковой видится ваша версия) то невозможно говорить о выборе и главный элемент Пути, выбор между благими и неблагими поступками, теряет смысл. Человек оказывается механической суммой заложенных в него импульсов и его по чистой случайности либо прибивает к берегу сансары либо выносит в нирвану.
Если предопределенность не абсолютная и выбор все-таки совершается, то что за агент его совершает. Как это сформулировать в категориях абидармы?

What is volition (cetana) [intention]? It is construction by the mind (chittābhisaṃskāra), mental activity (manaskarma). Its function is to direct the mind in the domain of wholesome (kuśala), unwholesome (akuśala) or neutral (avyākṛta) actions.
_Abhidharmasamuccaya_

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Ондрий (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Описывается, как камма и каммавипака. И как 24 причинных условия существования. Одно из которых (но не единственное) - камма.


Вопрос в другом: какая сила определяет перемену "вектора движения" от неблагого к благому?
И на что эта сила опирается.

----------

Стас (12.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это все не про то. Главное, что следует понять - это в каком смысле "при возникновении определенного побуждения мы сами выбираем, совершать соответствующее действие или нет".
> 
> Иначе говоря, *насколько строго* кармический импульс, (а в конечном итоге сама активность ума, manaskarma), предопределен причинами и условиями.
> Если предопределенность абсолютная (а именно таковой видится ваша версия) то невозможно говорить о выборе и главный элемент Пути, выбор между благими и неблагими поступками, теряет смысл. Человек оказывается механической суммой заложенных в него импульсов и его по чистой случайности либо прибивает к берегу сансары либо выносит в нирвану.
> Если предопределенность не абсолютная и выбор все-таки совершается, то что за агент его совершает. Как это сформулировать в категориях абидармы?
> 
> What is volition (cetana) [intention]? It is construction by the mind (chittābhisaṃskāra), mental activity (manaskarma). Its function is to direct the mind in the domain of wholesome (kuśala), unwholesome (akuśala) or neutral (avyākṛta) actions.
> _Abhidharmasamuccaya_


Я такого не говорил) Импульсы бывают различной силы и если побуждение сильно то тогда действие может происходить спонтанно. Как привычка ругаться. Если же импульс слабый то это как тень мысли вероятно. Ни к чему особо не толкает.

----------


## Сергей Хос

И еще один момент: нирвана - необусловленная дхарма.
Как обусловленное и на основе обусловленности может двигаться к необусловленному, кто-нибудь может объяснить?

----------


## Топпер

> Вопрос в другом: какая сила определяет перемену "вектора движения" от неблагого к благому?
> И на что эта сила опирается.


В каком смысле?
У человека же есть способность отличать плохое от хорошего? С помощью этого и происходит смена вектора движения.

----------


## Кунсанг

Карма или причина-следствие это главное, а то, что способствует созреванию плода - различные факторы это сопутствующее условие созреванию кармы. Если их этих двух смотреть кто главнее. Потому что если нет кармы, тогда условия совсем ниочем.

----------


## Топпер

> И еще один момент: нирвана - необусловленная дхарма.
> Как обусловленное и на основе обусловленности может двигаться к необусловленному, кто-нибудь может объяснить?


Она движется к уничтожению обусловленных неблагих дхамм. Когда пелена неблагих дхамм уничтожена, мы можем видеть необусловленную Ниббану.

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Жека (11.03.2013), Сергей Хос (11.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Карма или причина-следствие это главное, а то, что способствует созреванию плода - различные факторы это сопутствующее условие созреванию кармы. Если их этих двух смотреть кто главнее. Потому что если нет кармы, тогда условия совсем ниочем.


Камма - отнюдь не главное. Это один из законов управляющих миром. И даже не главный закон. Он, по сути, описывает вероятностные, случайные акты, которые мы не можем описать привлечением других законов мироздания.

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (11.03.2013), Ондрий (11.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Камма - отнюдь не главное. Это один из законов управляющих миром. И даже не главный закон. Он, по сути, описывает вероятностные, случайные акты, которые мы не можем описать привлечением других законов мироздания.


Будда говорил обратное. По сути буддизм учит карме, говорят многие Учителя. Вся суть Учения Будды сводится к этим строкам говорится. 

Не совершай никакой неблагой кармы, 
Совершай только благую карму, 
И усмири полностью свой ум. 
Таково Учение будды.

----------


## Топпер

> Будда говорил обратное.


Будда уделял камме её место. Ссылки я вам приводил. Не нужно усиливать роль каммы там, где это не нужно.



> Не совершай никакой неблагой кармы, 
> Совершай только благую карму, 
> И усмири полностью свой ум. 
> Таково Учение будды.


Так ведь не говорил так Будда. Это неправильная цитата. Вы додумываете за Будду.

----------

Ондрий (11.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> И еще один момент: нирвана - необусловленная дхарма.
> Как обусловленное и на основе обусловленности может двигаться к необусловленному, кто-нибудь может объяснить?


Нагарджуна говорил, что опираясь на относительное достигают абсолютного. Вероятно опираясь на закон кармы, выходят из-под ее же влияния. Сначала улучшают, затем берут под контроль карму, затем ясно распознают причину кармы -неведение и клеши и затем устраняют их из ума и карма пресекается. Чтобы приблизиться к пониманию этому необходимо много заслуг, а это зависит от благой кармы. То есть опора это благая карма.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В каком смысле?
> У человека же есть способность отличать плохое от хорошего? С помощью этого и происходит смена вектора движения.


Я-то это понимаю. Но сторонники строго детерминизма говорят примерно так: "Поскольку Я нет, то не существует и агента, способного совершать выбор, а значит и выбора не происходит. Есть лишь набор причин и условий, который и предопределяет направление движения".

Я же пытаюсь понять, как в категориях абидармы сформулировать свободу выбора.

----------

Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я-то это понимаю. Но сторонники строго детерминизма говорят примерно так: "Поскольку Я нет, то не существует и агента, способного совершать выбор, а значит и выбора не происходит. Есть лишь набор причин и условий, который и предопределяет направление движения".
> 
> Я же пытаюсь понять, как в категориях абидармы сформулировать свободу выбора.


Так вот в критериях причинных условий и будет сформулированно. Т.е. абсолютно беспричинно понятно, что ничего не происходит. Но не каждая причина - камма. Комбинация разных причин, в т.ч. не зависящих напрямую от человека, даст нам огромное поле вариантов. Например уту - погода не зависит от человека. Это внешняя причина по отношению к нему или к его камме. Но если человек зимой выйдет на улицу без одежды, он умрёт от замерзания независимо от своей каммы. Если, конечно, не созреет некая благая камма, когда его насильно заберут в тепло.

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Будда уделял камме её место. Ссылки я вам приводил. Не нужно усиливать роль каммы там, где это не нужно.


Я тоже приводил канонический текст, где опять же можно увидеть три утверждения Будды:

 1. Судьба - составные кармические результаты прошлого.
 2. Все, что с вами случается - справедливое возмездие.
 3. Закон Кармы работает всегда.

Все, что с вами случается - говорит Будда, есть справедливый результат. И закон кармы работает ВСЕГДА.

----------


## Топпер

> Я тоже приводил канонический текст, где опять же можно увидеть три утверждения Будды:
> 
>  1. Судьба - составные кармические результаты прошлого.
>  2. Все, что с вами случается - справедливое возмездие.
>  3. Закон Кармы работает всегда.


А из какого источника эти слова? Спрашиваю т.к. они могут быть столь же недостоверно сформулированны, как цитата из Дхаммапады, приведённая вами выше.

----------


## Кунсанг

> А из какого источника эти слова? Спрашиваю т.к. они могут быть столь же недостоверно сформулированны, как цитата из Дхаммапады, приведённая вами выше.


http://spiritual.ru/lib/su_karma.html

----------


## Кунсанг

> А из какого источника эти слова? Спрашиваю т.к. они могут быть столь же недостоверно сформулированны, как цитата из Дхаммапады, приведённая вами выше.


То есть уже Слово Будды. Недостоверно это вряд ли.

----------


## Дубинин

Тут говорили о свободе выбора, что после выбора порождается новая карма,не зависимая от старой? Тоесть пришло намерение убить и выбирая-не убивать-это акт свободы? т.е.  существо с ментально развитым умом уровня человека, всегда может выбрать? Но разве сама приторможенность перед действием и выбор-ни есть результат подобной тренировки в прошлом? А после так называемого выбора, т.е. муки неопределённости-хочется и то и противоположное..., а за тем выбор неубивать, разве ни есть рабское следование кармическому намерению из прошлого? И где здесь хоть миг свободы от  прошлой кармы?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Это все не про то. Главное, что следует понять - это в каком смысле "при возникновении определенного побуждения мы сами выбираем, совершать соответствующее действие или нет".
> 
> Иначе говоря, *насколько строго* кармический импульс, (а в конечном итоге сама активность ума, manaskarma), предопределен причинами и условиями.
> Если предопределенность абсолютная (а именно таковой видится ваша версия) то невозможно говорить о выборе и главный элемент Пути, выбор между благими и неблагими поступками, теряет смысл. Человек оказывается механической суммой заложенных в него импульсов и его по чистой случайности либо прибивает к берегу сансары либо выносит в нирвану...


Если предопределенность не абсолютна то исправить импульс нельзя. Исправить импульс можно только исправив причины его породившие. Если есть то, что не определяется причинами, то исправить это нельзя, нет того (причины), что надо исправлять. Таким образом, только если предопределенность абсолютна возможно все исправить и только в этом случае есть выбор.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Если предопределенность не абсолютна то исправить импульс нельзя*. Исправить импульс можно только исправив причины его породившие. ... только если предопределенность абсолютна возможно все исправить и *только в этом случае есть выбор.*


*Если предопределенность абсолютна то исправить импульс нельзя* и выбора вообще не существует.
Ведь в этом случае побуждение, направленное на исправление, тоже есть результат предопределенности и *ни о каком выборе нет речи.*

Если существо движется в сансаре по тому же принципу, что и биллиардный шар на поле, всякий раз подчиняясь самому сильному импульсу, то его попадание в лузу "нирвана" нужно признать результатом случайности или своего рода "слепого рока". Ведь и остальные "участники движения" так же детерминированы; *все они, включая Будду, это просто другие шары, движущиеся по инерции, без собственных побуждений.*

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Ондрий (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> *Если предопределенность абсолютна то исправить импульс нельзя* и выбора вообще не существует.


Эта тема вообще выходит за рамки буддизма, она шире, но и такие вопросы рассматривались Татхагатой. 

Конкретно о теме детерминизма могу вспомнить только одну джатаку (не помню название), где Бхагаван магически "убил" обезьяну, одел ее шкуру и появился  при дворе одного раджи в образе садху. Собрался двор и все его стали укорять, что, дескать, убийство обезьяны очень нехороший поступок для садху. Он в ответ начал троллить объяснять в стиле наших БФ-оппонентов, что раз он смог грохнуть обезьяну, то он был только слепым орудием ее кармы и на нем нет греха. Когда же у придворных брахманов случился батх... не нашлось аргументов против, Бхагаван начал рассказывать о том, как "правильно думать" о карме (к слову, толком так и не пояснив о том, что же такое 'выбор' на самом деле) и магически "вернул к жизни" бедную обезъяну. Как водиться в таких случая, раджа и весь двор возрадовались и приняли его учение. Занавес.

я это все к тому, что детерминированность вытекает из причинно-следственных связей (карма тут другое и мы ее отложим, конечно в сторону), а та самая искомая "свобода" - это, в пределе пролучается, совершенно немотивированный ничем выбор. Т.е такая "свобода" должна быть абсолютно беспричинна иначе возникает детерминизм. Возможно, что такая жесткая дихотомия и не верна в самой своей постановке вопроса ибо мы чего-то не понимаем. Но то, что там писал До о долге/ответственности и прочем в рамках рассуждения о воли, это вовсе не та тема, которая тут рассматривается.

----------

Ittosai (11.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Жека (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Пилигрим

> *Если предопределенность абсолютна то исправить импульс нельзя* и выбора вообще не существует.
> Ведь в этом случае побуждение, направленное на исправление, тоже есть результат предопределенности и *ни о каком выборе нет речи.*
> 
> Если существо движется в сансаре по тому же принципу, что и биллиардный шар на поле, всякий раз подчиняясь самому сильному импульсу, то его попадание в лузу "нирвана" нужно признать результатом случайности или своего рода "слепого рока". Ведь и остальные "участники движения" так же детерминированы; *все они, включая Будду, это просто другие шары, движущиеся по инерции, без собственных побуждений.*


Вы предлагаете считать побуждение к исправлению случайностью? Если да то то, что вы пишете ниже относится к вашему суждению, но не к моему.Если нет, то побуждение к исправлению предопределено своими причинами.

----------

Дубинин (11.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы предлагаете считать побуждение к исправлению случайностью?


Я предлагаю считать побуждение к исправлению свободным выбором.
Потому что какую бы из двух альтернатив, случайность или детерминизм, мы не приняли в качестве истинной, движение ЖС к просветлению не будет ничем отличаться от движения биллиардного шара по столу.

----------

Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> *Если предопределенность абсолютна то исправить импульс нельзя* и выбора вообще не существует.


Можно пустить в ход стандартную диалектику: что-то в духе "признаётся на относительном уровне, хотя опровергается глубочайшим анализом".




> Ведь и остальные "участники движения" так же детерминированы; *все они, включая Будду, это просто другие шары, движущиеся по инерции, без собственных побуждений.*


Ну и ладно. Зато в такой картине торжествует причинность и напрочь изгнано всякое "собственное" ; )

----------

Ондрий (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Можно пустить в ход стандартную диалектику: что-то в духе "признаётся на относительном уровне, хотя опровергается глубочайшим анализом".


В общем-то, так оно и есть с т.з. прасангики касательно любой причинно-следственной связи. Что не отменяет парадоксы на этом относительном уровне.

----------

Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Я предлагаю считать побуждение к исправлению свободным выбором.
> Потому что какую бы из двух альтернатив, случайность или детерминизм, мы не приняли в качестве истинной, движение ЖС к просветлению не будет ничем отличаться от движения биллиардного шара по столу.


Для того, что бы побуждение возможно было выбрать или не выбрать, оно должно как минимум быть, в его отсутствии выбор не возможен. Поэтому о существование побуждения вопрос прежний оно определено своими причинами или нет? До решения данного вопроса не только свобода выбора но даже сам выбор, любой, невозможен.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну и ладно. Зато в такой картине торжествует причинность и напрочь изгнано всякое "собственное" ; )


Почему "зато"? Не вижу в этом подходе никаких преимуществ.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Можно пустить в ход стандартную диалектику: что-то в духе "признаётся на относительном уровне, хотя опровергается глубочайшим анализом".


Не не пройдет. В таком случае придется согласится с тем, что относительная истина противоречит абсолютной. Поборники существования кармически не предопределенного, да, непременно к этому придут.

----------


## Топпер

> http://spiritual.ru/lib/su_karma.html


Интересно, что это за сутра на санскрите? Источник не указан.



> То есть уже Слово Будды. Недостоверно это вряд ли.


По крайней мере в оригинале приведённой вами цитаты из Дхаммапады, про камму нет слов.

----------

Ондрий (11.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Не не пройдет. В таком случае придется согласится с тем, что относительная истина противоречит абсолютной


Ровно столько же, сколько и любая другая категория причинности в прасангике - движение, и т.д.

----------


## Жека

> Если бесконечные намерения уже этой жизни не зависят от кармы, то никакие волевые (кармические) действия (святая жизнь) в противовес привычному, не смогут исправить то, что от них не зависит. И тогда то эти действия (святая жизнь) бесполезны, а тюрьма вечна и безнадежна. 
> 
> 
> А откуда новые то возьмутся, их что Брахма засеет что ли? Если вы, используя волю, в противовес старым, то они, по вашему, не смогут забить старые т.к. старые не зависят от кармы, но новые плод волевых действий (кармы).
> Вы понимаете, что сами растолковали, какое опасное воззрение вы держите и в каком глупом воззрении упорствуете? Что вы искажаете смысл слов Будды?


Какой- то набор слов. 
Новые семена это те благие намерения, которые относятся к Благородному Пути и к развитию силы, панни и самадхи. 
Я ничего не искажаю, вы просто немного сутты почитайте и может что- то в голове прояснится.

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> У вас вначале уже все наоборот. Есть поле это сознание, есть семена это карма. Опора на благие деяния и семена приводят к накоплению благой кармы. Совершай благое, откажись от неблагого и усмири ум. Таково Учение Будды говорится. Это приведет к освобождению, не беспокойтесь. Именно поскольку семян миллионы, даже миллиарды как вы говорите, все что происходит с нами, это происходит в силу этих семян. Но есть методы для того чтобы плохие семена не всходили. Одно из условий проявления плохих семян это клеши и при уменьшении их не все плохие семена взойдут. В тантре так их вообще прожаривают так чтобы они не взошли. Образно, не буквально.


У меня все наоборот? Это у вас все наоборот. Поле это карма, а не сознание! (Читать Ангуттара Никаю срочно!)
Итак, вы согласны, что семена могут не взойти? Уже прогресс.
Осталось только перестать упорствовать и осознать, что вам тут втолковать пытаются: что не кармой единой жив человек, и есть еще масса других причин. Например, в одной из сутт Будда говорит о карме как о причине того или иного чувства вместе с еще 20- ю другими причинами. Вы хотите спорить с Буддой?

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А есть ли признанное каноническое четкое и ясное определение того, что есть именно карма, а что ей уже не является? Вот, к примеру, вот эти причины и условия - карма, а вот эти уже нет? А то, что не карма, как тогда называется? Причинность другой "свежести"? И такое разграничение причинности на карму и остальное, это просто удобная классификация или объективно действующий закон вроде "всемирного тяготения"? А другая "не-карма" уже другим реально существующим законом управляется, да?


"О, бхикку, это намерение я называю кармой. Создавая намерение, действуют телом, речью и умом".
Детального объяснения, что есть карма в каждом индивидуальном случае, а что нет, Будда не давал, иначе человек вместо практики стал бы строить всякие концепции, как делает Кунсанг, или волноваться, что бессмысленно.
Дайте вашей карме быть, оставьте ее и продолжайте практику!

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> И еще один момент: нирвана - необусловленная дхарма.
> Как обусловленное и на основе обусловленности может двигаться к необусловленному, кто-нибудь может объяснить?


Пример из книги Валполы Рахулы: есть озеро и есть тропинка. Тропинка не есть причина озера, но по ней любой может добраться до озера и напиться, или искупаться.

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Будда говорил обратное. По сути буддизм учит карме, говорят многие Учителя. Вся суть Учения Будды сводится к этим строкам говорится. 
> 
> Не совершай никакой неблагой кармы, 
> Совершай только благую карму, 
> И усмири полностью свой ум. 
> Таково Учение будды.


Неверная цитата. Ни слова про карму в оригинале нет, а лишь про кусала и акусала - благое и неблагое.

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Ондрий (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пример из книги Валполы Рахулы: есть озеро и есть тропинка. Тропинка не есть причина озера, но по ней любой может добраться до озера и напиться, или искупаться.


Тропинка в равной мере не есть *причина* прихода к озеру. Она лишь *условие*, так что пример не про то.

----------


## Топпер

> Тропинка в равной мере не есть *причина* прихода к озеру. Она лишь *условие*, так что пример не про то.


Причина прихода - желание напиться. Но желание - это не причина самого озера.

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Сергей Хос (11.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Причина прихода - желание напиться.


Можно сказать и иначе: "Причина прихода - намерение прийти". И оно вполне может быть не обусловлено ничем, кроме самого себя. Почему нет? 




> Но желание - это не причина самого озера.


Ну, да, конечно! Ведь в данной метафоре озеро = нирвана, а это необусловленный феномен. Какая уж тут может быть причина ...

Забавная картинка, правда? необусловленное движется к необусловленному. Движение есть, а причины нет.  )))))

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Я немного в сторону скажу, пока тут треды обсуждения причинности и гелугпинского детерминизма развиваются, а то мне тут за мытьём посуды инсайт в духе Пемы Дролкар был) 

Вопросы взаимосязи кармы и свободы воли - это очень важно, потому что в случае, если кармой определяется так многое (или даже почти всё), то это даже покруче (и абсурдней), чем "божий промысел" в авраамических религиях. И таки да, карма (как то, из чего целиком состоит сеттинг, куда попадает индивид при генерации своего нового персонажа) определяет почти все его реакции, порождая, опять же, довольно жёсткие сценарии для накопления новой кармы - и так по кругу. У людей просто сценариев больше, чем в других локах, но количество их ограниченно.

Тем не менее, варианты выбора таки есть - и съехать с этих рельс вполне возможно. Большую часть жизни человеческий индивид проводит в генерации кармы "в автоматическом режиме" - это естественная абсолютно данность для большинства. Иногда (довольно редко) в силу каких-то причин человек переключается в "ручной режим" - и тут он, прилагая волевые усилия, вносит корректировки в свои программы поведения - после того, как они закрепились (курс поменялся, всё ок), он снова *переходит на автопилот*. На это может уйти очень много времени, карма - это не только рельсы предопределённого сеттинга, но и сила, которая по ним тащит - однако, последовательно совершая правильные волевые выборы, можно замедлить скорость и выбрать правильное направление. Так вот эта возможность перейти на ручное управление - это и есть свобода воли. Предопределённость этого переключения на ручной режим - 50/50, как в известном квантовом анекдоте про возможность встретить тиранозавра в Москве - либо встретишь, либо не встретишь. 

Ещё тут вспомнил (раз уж мы тут про "свободы и воли") замечание одного знакомого телемита про то, что ему очень нравится русское слово "воля" именно тем, что одно из его значений - "свобода". Мне тоже очень эта особенность русского языка нравится. Ну и главная цель дхармических учений, если попытаться её как-то характеризовать через катафатику, это прежде всего абсолютная свобода [от сансары].  Так что путь к свободе прокладывается не кармическим автопилотом, а волевым воздействием. Только вот интересно - как это в контексте пратитья-самутпады можно было бы обосновать  :Wink:

----------

Pema Sonam (11.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Ритл (12.03.2013), Сергей Хос (11.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> как в известном квантовом анекдоте про возможность встретить тиранозавра в Москве - либо встретишь, либо не встретишь.


Анекдот-то может и есть, вероятность вот низкая. А принятие решения по использованию ручника - производится спонтанно или по неким причинам?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> в силу каких-то причин человек переключается в "ручной режим" - и тут он, прилагая волевые усилия, вносит корректировки в свои программы поведения


Чего ж тут непонятного? Даже известно, как это переключение называется: "приход к Прибежищу".
И вся практика парамит, если действительно практиковать их как парамиты, есть такое переключение. Потому что действие, совершаемое без надежды на вознаграждение, может быть только необусловленным актом свободной воли.




> Так что путь к свободе прокладывается не кармическим автопилотом, а волевым воздействием. Только вот интересно - как это в контексте пратитья-самутпады можно было бы обосновать


В контексте контексте пратитья-самутпады - наверняка никак. Потому что она описывает именно ПРИЧИННОЕ становление. А то, что вне рамок причинности, надо искать, например, в сутрах праджняпарамиты. Там говорится о "даянии, не опирающемся на скандхи", то есть о собственно *необусловленном действиии*.
"Не опирающийся" и значит "необусловленный". Так что нужно анализировать махаянские абидармы, там это должно как-то быть отражено.

Ну и конечно, Третий поворот и линия тантр, связанная с именем Прахеваджры. О ней прямо говорится как об "учении за пределами причин и следствий".
А на какой (необусловленный, нирванический) элемент эта способность опирается в индивидуальном потоке ума, я уже указывал в самом начале треда: это природа будды = дхармакая.

----------

Pema Sonam (11.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (12.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Анекдот-то может и есть, вероятность вот низкая. А принятие решения по использованию ручника - производится спонтанно или по неким причинам?


Анекдот на то и анекдот, чтобы смеяться. Хотя в параллельной О-вселенной одного из нас вполне возможно придавило после такого обсуждения скелетом Т-рекса в палеонтологическом музее. Из-за хренового финансирования музеев, например.

Если бы совсем всё завязывалось исключительно на причинность - то был бы детерминизм. При бросании монетки тоже действуют некие причины. Да и вообще - случайностей не бывает почти, даже рабочих генераторов случайности у нас нет. Спонтанен только Абсолют)

Однако, при столкновении двух и более предопределённостей с широким полем вариантов - просчитываемость события уменьшается в разы.

----------

Ондрий (12.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Чего ж тут непонятного? Даже известно, как это переключение называется: "приход к Прибежищу".


Если иметь этот термин не в широком смысле как "буддийское крещение", а как постоянная практика - то несомненно. В широком же смысле Прибежище - это тот же автопилот, причём непонятно куда он некоторых везёт - вот одни в Сукхавати хотят доехать, другие - жену-буддистку и чтоб хорошо всё было. Это, впрочем, уже чисто в сторону ламримных классификаций практиков по способностям.

----------


## Ондрий

> Однако, при столкновении двух и более предопределённостей с широким полем вариантов - просчитываемость события уменьшается в разы.


Тем не мене, как я уже писал - техническая невозможность просчитать все параметры системы, означает только невозможность просчитать все параметры системы, не более. Не декларируется "истинная" спонтанность/случайность == что означает безпричинность. Т.е. есть только 2 варианта - либо причины порождают следствия и следсвия порождаются причинами, либо что-то может происходить беспричинно. На относительном уровне - причинность соблюдается. На абсолютном - как раз показывается ее абсурдность (в прасангике это ярко выражено)

Что касается вероятностных процессов в квантовой механнике и коллапса в.ф.-ции, то это всего лишь невозможность на текущем техническом уровне установления одновременно нескольких параметров объекта, а не беспричинность процессов и тем более не их "онтологическая" спонтанность как способ существования-проявления. Но кое что уже подхачили, если не врут - http://www.gazeta.ru/science/2012/02/27_a_4013273.shtml

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

Само волевое действие и есть карма. Разница только в том, насколько оно осознано.
Убийство человека с умыслом или просто с целью, чтобы он был мёртв - действие, порождающее плоды.

Механизм порождения плода также не такая уж и сложная вещь.
Например, кто-то просит еды. У нас есть выбор: дать еды или не дать еды.
Чтобы считать, что наше действие совершено, уму необходимо иметь понимание результата действия. Это понимание и будет, в последствии кармическим плодом.

Чтобы действие "дать еды" было сочтено успешным, уму необходимо понимание состояния "обладания еды". Чтобы действие "не дать еды" было сочтено успешным, уму необходимо понимание состояние "отсутствие еды". И совершаемое действие ведёт к реализации выбранного состояния. Успех реализации закрепляет за этим состоянием положительную связь, благодаря которой ум сильнее будет устремляться к этим состояниям.

Все примеры плодов кармы Буддой описываются именно в этом ключе.
Сама же формула звучит так: любое (благое, неблагое, нейтральное) действие, ведущее к любому (благому, неблагому, нейтральному) переживанию, будет переживаться соответствующим (благим, неблагим, нейтральным) образом.

Убийство ведёт к переживанию прекращения жизни (условие понимания свершения убийства) и будет переживаться как прекращение жизни.
Щедрость ведёт к переживанию обладания (условия понимания свершения щедрости) и будет переживаться как обладание.
И т.д.
Детализация понимания детализирует плод кармы.
Понимание же присутствует всегда. Так как речь идёт не о осмысленном совершении действии (намеренном), а о понимании того, что происходит изменение состояния. Минуту назад я хотел пить, а сейчас жажды нет. Кажется, что я ничего не делал, но те процессы, которые в этот период были в уме, получают положительную связь (становятся семенами), и в следующий раз, когда снова возникнет жажда, эти процессы (если для них есть подходящие условия) запустятся снова.

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну и конечно, Третий поворот и линия тантр, связанная с именем Прахеваджры. О ней прямо говорится как об "учении за пределами причин и следствий".
> А на какой (необусловленный, нирванический) элемент эта способность опирается в индивидуальном потоке ума, я уже указывал в самом начале треда: это природа будды = дхармакая.


Это уже обсуждения уровня Плода. А мы говорим о текущем положении дел. Ну, в самом деле, не "толкает" же некая "татхата" персонажей спонтанно делать хорошо и не делать плохо  :Wink:  Т.е. что именно тут делает Абсолют как аргумент в пользу необусловленности в принятии решений для еще непробужденного существа? Вносит стохастическую погрешность там где могла бы быть четка логика?  :Smilie: 

мол, - ну вот зачем, зачем я туда полез??!! - это так работает беспричинность у многих, кто толком не может объяснить мотив своих поступков)))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Тем не мене, как я уже писал - техническая невозможность просчитать все параметры системы, означает только невозможность просчитать все параметры системы, не более. Не декларируется "истинная" спонтанность/случайность == что означает безпричинность. Т.е. есть только 2 варианта - либо причины порождают следствия и следсвия порождаются причинами, либо что-то может происходить беспричинно. На относительном уровне - причинность соблюдается. На абсолютном - как раз показывается ее абсурдность (в прасангике это ярко выражено)
> 
> Что касается вероятностных процессов в квантовой механнике и коллапса в.ф.-ции, то это всего лишь невозможность на текущем техническом уровне установления одновременно нескольких параметров объекта, а не беспричинность процессов и тем более не их "онтологическая" спонтанность как способ существования-проявления. Но кое что уже подхачили, если не врут - http://www.gazeta.ru/science/2012/02/27_a_4013273.shtml


Ну вообще вот махаянский идеал постулирует в конце-концов тотальный апокатастасис - то вроде как это ставит крест на свободе воли тогда?  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну вообще вот махаянский идеал постулирует в конце-концов тотальный апокатастасис - то вроде как это ставит крест на свободе воли тогда?


Я не могу адекватно оперировать этим термином т.к. плохо понимаю христианство, но я писал прямо противоположное кресту на свободе воли: если махаянский идеал - это состояние будды за пределами причин и следствий (для себя) как результат победы над кармой и прочим, то непробужденный персонаж вынужден колдыбаться в обусловленном мире причинности. И кстати, 3й левел дукхи - это страдание обусловленности, которые видят только бодхисаттвы начиная с 1го левела. А нараки тотально (и это пишут в коренных текстах) не способны вообще принимать никаких осознанных волевых решений, т.к. страдания очень велики. Прокачиваясь до ашайкша-юганаддха (аннутарасамьяксабодхи) бодхисаттва уменьшает эту обусловленность вплоть до полного устранения. А как работает в спонтанном режиме Будда, увы, не могу знать-с ибо дурак-с! На то оно и _трансцендентно_ сансарному уму, что поддается только косвенному аллегорическому описанию, иначе все было бы слишком просто.

Т.е., наверное, можно построить умозрительный "вектор свободы" или график свободы как функции зависимости от уровня - от нараков до будд.

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. что именно тут делает Абсолют как аргумент в пользу необусловленности в принятии решений для еще непробужденного существа? Вносит стохастическую погрешность там где могла бы быть четка логика?


Так ведь абсолют (татхата) и проявляется в обычном непросветленном существе как его собственный ум. Вам Падмасамбхава разве об этом не рассказывал?
То есть на самом деле всякий человек мыслит силой свободной, необусловленной абсолютной бодхичитты. Только сам не знает об этом.

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Так ведь абсолют (татхата) и проявляется в обычном непросветленном существе как его собственный ум. Вам Падмасамбхава разве об этом не рассказывал?
> То есть на самом деле всякий человек мыслит силой свободной, необусловленной абсолютной бодхичитты. Только сам не знает об этом.


Увы, увы, не довелось услышать Падмасамбхаву лично((. 
Пишете вы все правильно, только сей славный процесс весьма себе анизотропен. В противном случае, мы получим массу веселых выводов о бесполезности брахмачарьи, например. Эти фразы/идеи нужны именно как путь, хоть и описывают реальное положение дел. Иначе было бы достаточно "просто пожить" некое кол-во кальп и все срастётся само, если уж "личная татхата" зорко следит за бедолагой и корректирует его поступки)). Но это не так. (и я там постом выше набросал других мыслей)

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Добавлю еще безумых идей.

"добраться до татхаты" можно 2мя путями. 

1й - пратьекабудда. Самостоятельно открывает Дхарму и следует ей. Думаю, что этот процесс детерминирован до определенной степени (возможно не полностью и, так же, причиной была некая активность будд в прошлом по отношению к будущему пратьекабубдде, заложились некие благие васаны, но я не уверен в процедуре)

2й - под руководством того, кто уже вне пределов обсуловленности - Будды приходящие в "мир". Читал в одной махаянской сутре даже такую фразу о бодхисаттвах (не дословно) - "они пришли, хотя их не просили". Т.е. от гражданина не зависит, в конечном итоге его встреча с Дхармой - это только специальные усилия Будд и сам сей гражданин никогда не догадается, как выйти из сансары без помощи этих неких Будд. Даже "шравакаянский" Будда имел в прошлом причины для такого "открытия".

Т.е. моя личная идея о решении "проблемы" свободы и детерминизма такова - существа в сансаре живут и действуют иллюзорно-обусловлено(иллюзорно-детерминировано), думая, что имеют свободу воли (страдание обусловленности им не доступно непосредственно). Без Будд они не могут покинуть пределы обусловленности, т.к. не будут знать о методе и теории. (если близко не рассматривать сложный для интерпретации, в моем случае, феномен пратьекабудд)

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.03.2013), Дубинин (12.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Эти фразы/идеи нужны именно как путь, хоть и описывают реальное положение дел. Иначе было бы достаточно "просто пожить" некое кол-во кальп и все срастётся само, если уж "личная татхата" зорко следит за бедолагой и корректирует его поступки)).


Наоборот, этот подход как раз и обосновывает необходимость личного усилия, поскольку без него потенциальное вечно останется неактуализованным.
А вот из идеи детерминизма, отрицающей собственное свободное усилие, как раз и следует, что ум, блуждая по этому биллиардному столу, когда нибудь сам закатится в лунку нирваны по причине соприкосновения с другими шарами. Чисто механический процесс.

----------


## Greedy

> То есть на самом деле всякий человек мыслит силой свободной, необусловленной абсолютной бодхичитты. Только сам не знает об этом.


Обычное сознание не понимает непрерывной изменчивости всего.
Изменения происходят постоянно на уровне тела, речи и ума. Обычное сознание связывает эти изменения таким образом, что изменения, произошедшие на уровне тела, закрепляются через изменения на уровне речи с изменениями на уровне ума.
При этом произошедшее на уровне ума становится семенем (привычкой). Произошедшее на уровне речи становится действием, реализующим эту привычку. Произошедшее на уровне тела - условием, при котором реализуется эта привычка.

Нараки от богов отличаются тем, насколько гибок их ум (объём привычек), но они, по большей части, существуют на уровне рефлексов.
Человеческое бытие служит средством, где сознание может активно работать на уровне генерации новых привычек, которые будут отрабатываться в других жизнях.

Карма - это механизм, по которому работает сознание в этом непостоянстве.

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (12.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Наоборот, этот подход как раз и обосновывает необходимость личного усилия, поскольку без него потенциальное вечно останется неактуализованным.
> А вот из идеи детерминизма, отрицающей собственное свободное усилие, как раз и следует, что ум, блуждая по этому биллиардному столу, когда нибудь сам закатится в лунку нирваны по причине соприкосновения с другими шарами. Чисто механический процесс.


Я выше написал о детерминизме и способе пути. (опять я не успеваю к столу))). В вашем случае личное усилие никто не отрицает, но и ваше описание вносит сумятицу с т.з. коррекции поступков. Вы же ввели идею "спонтанной корректировки воли со стороны личной татхаты", а не я)) - по крайней мере, я именно так понял вашу мысль. Иначе зачем было вам указывать на наличие татхаты как фактора не-детерминированности в процессе формирования волевых импульсов. Если я понял не верно - поправьте.

Скорее, "внешняя татхата" будет таким начальным побудителем-корректором - "внешние" Будды, давшие первый импульс к стремлению культивации кушала-дхарм в потоке ума. Первый импульс к уходу от тотальной обусловленности, которая есть 3я версия дукхи. Собственно, для этого они и приходят в "мир".

P.S мы друг друга обвиняем в невозможности "достижения" татхаты по противоположным поводам.. что-то надо делать))))

----------

Сергей Хос (12.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Т.е. моя личная идея такова - существа в сансаре живут и действуют иллюзорно-обусловлено(иллюзорно-детерминировано), думая, что имеют свободу воли (страдание обусловленности им не доступно непосредственно).


Так, я не въехал немного. В таком случае получается, что вплоть до окончательного Пробуждения граждане всё равно иллюзорно-детерминированы, потому что всё их продвижение на пути - это усилия будд? Т.е. личного усилия нет до момента просветления, а длинна пути зависит от индивидуальных особенностей подводимого?

----------


## Ондрий

> Так, я не въехал немного. В таком случае получается, что вплоть до окончательного Пробуждения граждане всё равно иллюзорно-детерминированы, потому что всё их продвижение на пути - это усилия будд? Т.е. личного усилия нет до момента просветления, а длинна пути зависит от индивидуальных особенностей подводимого?


Да, но уже первое зерно заброшено - побуждение культивации пути. В обычном состоянии, не в самадхи, подводимые пребывают в обусловленном состоянии - испытывают страдание обсуловленности сообразно своей возможности ее видеть (видят только арьи). Бодхисаттва с 8й по 10ю ступень занимается как раз последней расчисткой ментальных препятствий к ...

Если бы это было не так - то: 
а) страдания обусловленности бы не существовало как одного из видов дукхи, которую дОлжно устранить
б) все побуждения были бы случайны и не обусловлены ничем. а это не так на относительном уровне
ц) некуда было бы стремиться, т.к. все или часть действий была бы уже "свободна" - любое стремление и брахмачарья были бы не возможны, т.к. кто сказал, что "спонтанные" ментальные импульсы обязаны быть только благими? 
д) любое побуждение или имеет причину или не имеет, третьего не дано (С) Германн )))))))

будда закатывает 1й шар в лузу, дальше идет эффект домино. Это и определяет, собственно, идею, которая гласит, что без будд выйти за пределы сансары - импосибель. Иначе, зачем они тогда нужны? 

И да, действительно, дистанция пробега зависит от текущего состояния ума ученика и горы личных кармических препятствий, которые ему придется преодолевать. Я не уверен, что сказал нечто новое именно в этом месте про способности  :Wink: 

все это, разумеется, большая моя имха.

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

2 Еше Доржде. 
А что это у вас за термин такой "подводимые"? Уж не от некоего ли переводчика(-цы) одного хорошего Ламы мы научились этому слову?  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

Есть же еще понятие "темных кальп", когда выбирай, не выбирай голосуй не голосуй...., в общем, как бы, в таких периодах никакая "личная татхата" ничего не скорректирует, т.к. не будет Будд. Все будут париться на такой киче до конца темных кальп без права на УДО в тотальной, подобной иллюзии, обусловленности. Пичаль.

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Так, я не въехал немного. В таком случае получается, что вплоть до окончательного Пробуждения граждане всё равно иллюзорно-детерминированы, потому что всё их продвижение на пути - это усилия будд? Т.е. личного усилия нет до момента просветления, а длинна пути зависит от индивидуальных особенностей подводимого?


Само по себе действие - это следствие непонимания обычным сознанием всеобщего непостоянства.
Обычное сознание связывает непостоянство разных уровней (тела, речи и ума) в некую деятельность того, кто управляет умом, речью и телом. Непостоянство на уровне ума приводит к действию на уровне речи и результату на уровне тела.

Или другими словами, если нет непостоянства на уровне ума, то не будет действия и не будет изменений на уровне тела. В этом и проявляется непонимание всеобщего непостоянства. На уровне тела, речи и ума оно есть всегда.

Обычное сознание живёт в неконтролируемом (потому что процессами в уме невозможно прекратить непрерывное непостоянство речи и тела) мире, тщетно пытаясь прекратить неприятное и продлить приятное. И в этом случае никакое действие к прекращению непостоянства привести не может.
Т.е. граждане живут не в иллюзорно-детерминированном, а в недетерминированном мире, который иллюзорно пытаются детерминировать. И пока они стремятся его детерминировать, они остаются в ловушке.

Источник идеи о том, что нет силы (нет "я"), детерминирующей недетерминированное полностью тождественен Будде. Поэтому Будда является источником усилия к просветлению. И только действия по отношению (в направлении Будды) ведут к просветлению. На уровне тела ведут в высшему из рождений. На уровне речи ведут к высшим из способностей. На уровне ума ведут к состоянию Будды.

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> 2 Еше Доржде. 
> А что это у вас за термин такой "подводимые"? Уж не от некоего ли переводчика(-цы) одного хорошего Ламы мы научились этому слову?


Это как-то _спонтанно_ вырвалось  :Big Grin:  Нет, думаю не оттуда (ибо я вот не идентифицирую персоналий упомянутых) - боюсь как бы даже не из христианского лексикона откуда-то выпало.

----------


## Greedy

> Т.е. моя личная идея такова - существа в сансаре живут и действуют иллюзорно-обусловлено(иллюзорно-детерминировано), думая, что имеют свободу воли (страдание обусловленности им не доступно непосредственно). Без Будд они не могут покинуть пределы обусловленности, т.к. не будут знать о методе и теории. (если близко не рассматривать сложный для интерпретации, в моем случае, феномен пратьекабудд)


В рамках того, как существа понимают взаимосвязь процессов, они с позиции тех, как они действительно себя определяют, действительно обладают свободой воли.
Достичь правильного понимания процессов без Будд они не могут, так как правильное понимание - это и есть Будда.
Т.е. так или иначе, они должны увидеть Будду.

В этом случае шраваками являются выполняющие наставления Будды. Они стремятся реализовать правильное понимание действительности, следуя полученным от Будды наставлениям.




> 1й - пратьекабудда. Самостоятельно открывает Дхарму и следует ей. Думаю, что этот процесс детерминирован до определенной степени (возможно не полностью и, так же, причиной была некая активность будд в прошлом по отношению к будущему пратьекабубдде, заложились некие благие васаны, но я не уверен в процедуре)


Пратьекабудды в своём последнем рождении не встречают Будд, т.е. не имеют источника правильного знания, которому могли бы следовать. Но их путь таков, что в момент встречи Будды (обнаружения правильного знания), им больше нечему учиться.




> 2й - под руководством того, кто уже вне пределов обсуловленности - Будды приходящие в "мир". Читал в одной махаянской сутре даже такую фразу о бодхисаттвах (не дословно) - "они пришли, хотя их не просили". Т.е. от гражданина не зависит, в конечном итоге его встреча с Дхармой - это только специальные усилия Будд и сам сей гражданин никогда не догадается, как выйти из сансары без помощи этих неких Будд. Даже "шравакаянский" Будда имел в прошлом причины для такого "открытия".


Бодхисаттвы же ищут не только правильное знание, но ещё и то, каким образом правильное знание приходит в этот мир. Каким образом заблуждающееся сознание выявляет своё заблуждение и обнаруживает правильное знание.

Этим отличается хинаяна от махаяны.
Последователь хинаяны устремлён к обнаружению правильного знания. Обнаружив его, и упрочив его в себе, он полностью успокаивается.
Последователь махаяны устремлён к принесению истинного блага всем существам. Обнаружив правильное знание, он исследует средства проявления этого правильного знания залуждающимся умам. И в конце концов упрочивает в себе качества и активности Будды.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Неверная цитата. Ни слова про карму в оригинале нет, а лишь про кусала и акусала - благое и неблагое.


Цитата верна по смыслу. Благое и неблагое и есть карма благая и неблагая. В тибетском

sdig pa ci yang mi bya zhing
dge ba phun sum tshogs par bya
rang gi sems ni yongs su 'dul
'di ni sangs rgyas bstan pa yin

Не совершая никаких злодеяний,
В совершенстве творя добродетель,
Полностью укроти свой ум.
Это есть Учение Будды!

Злодеяние и добродетель здесь означают благую и неблагую карму, то есть благие и неблагие деяния.

----------


## Кунсанг

> У меня все наоборот? Это у вас все наоборот. Поле это карма, а не сознание! (Читать Ангуттара Никаю срочно!)
> Итак, вы согласны, что семена могут не взойти? Уже прогресс.
> Осталось только перестать упорствовать и осознать, что вам тут втолковать пытаются: что не кармой единой жив человек, и есть еще масса других причин. Например, в одной из сутт Будда говорит о карме как о причине того или иного чувства вместе с еще 20- ю другими причинами. Вы хотите спорить с Буддой?


Семена кармы взрастают в сознании - поле, а не наоборот. В той сутре говорится что ощущения могут вызваны другими причинами, помимо кармы такими как желчь и т.д. У вас есть тело, которое что-то испытывает в силу причин, которые не карма по этой сутре, но поскольку все взаимосвязано, нельзя говорить, что ваша карма не имеет никакого отношения к этим вашим чувствам, которые вызваны не кармой по этой сутре.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Интересно, что это за сутра на санскрите? Источник не указан.


Да, интересно.

----------


## Жека

> Семена кармы взрастают в сознании - поле, а не наоборот. В той сутре говорится что ощущения могут вызваны другими причинами, помимо кармы такими как желчь и т.д. У вас есть тело, которое что-то испытывает в силу причин, которые не карма по этой сутре, но поскольку все взаимосвязано, нельзя говорить, что ваша карма не имеет никакого отношения к этим вашим чувствам, которые вызваны не кармой по этой сутре.


Семена это сознание, а поле это карма, это слова Будды. 
Ладно, вы безнадежны. Только помните, что, искажая то, чему учил Татхагата, вы сеете себе очень плохое поле.

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Семена это сознание, а поле это карма, это слова Будды. 
> Ладно, вы безнадежны. Только помните, что, искажая то, чему учил Татхагата, вы сеете себе очень плохое поле.


Тогда у вас много сознаний. А карма одна.

----------


## Жека

> Тогда у вас много сознаний. А карма одна.


Что ж, начнем с азов. Что такое сознание? Поздние буддисты протащили- таки в буддизм идею атта и о неком сознании, которое ходит из жизни в жизнь. Этого нет в Учении Будды. Будда говорит о сознании как о мгновенно изменяющейся субстантинции, которая зависит от сопутствующих факторов: так, сознание уха возникает в зависимости от физического органа и от звука, сознание ума - от ума и от ментальных факторов (четасика). И так далее. 
В момент смерти возникает новое сознание "перерождения", которое обусловлено, если говорит грубо, тем, о чем человек подумал и что вспомнил в последний момент, когда виталити (жизненная сила) еще не оставила рупу (форму). Если он вдруг вспомнил о том, что обманул, убил, его сознание перерождения возникнет как неблагое и его неблагая карма, встретив сопутствующие условия, проявится, и человек (существо) примет рождение в одном из состояний страдания. 
Таким образом, созреет одна из дурных карм, и на поле кармы вырастет семя неблагого сознания. 
Сознаний  -много и кармических отпечатков - много, и проявляются они в зависимости от причин и условий.

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Сознание это субстанция по вашему?

----------


## Топпер

> Сознание это субстанция по вашему?


Субстанция - это в буддийских терминах что такое?

----------


## Кунсанг

В некотором смысле это вещественное.

----------


## Кунсанг

> В момент смерти возникает новое сознание "перерождения", которое обусловлено, если говорит грубо, тем, о чем человек подумал и что вспомнил в последний момент, когда виталити (жизненная сила) еще не оставила рупу (форму). Если он вдруг вспомнил о том, что обманул, убил, его сознание перерождения возникнет как неблагое и его неблагая карма, встретив сопутствующие условия, проявится, и человек (существо) примет рождение в одном из состояний страдания. 
> Таким образом, созреет одна из дурных карм, и на поле кармы вырастет семя неблагого сознания. 
> Сознаний  -много и кармических отпечатков - много, и проявляются они в зависимости от причин и условий.


Насчет нового сознания "перерождения" я не слышал ничего. Мое сегодняшнее сознание не есть вчерашнее сознание, это так. Но так, чтобы оно было совсем новым другим сознанием, это не так. Также и после смерти. Это сознание не является тем же сознанием до смерти, но оно продолжатель потока того сознания из прошлой жизни. И это сознание обусловлено не только тем, о чем человек подумал в последний момент прошлой жизни. Импульсы как плоды возникают не только из прошлой жизни или предсмертных состояний но и из причин в более далеких жизнях могут возникнуть. А то у вас получается, мое сознание сегодняшнее строго обусловлено моими мыслями перед сном вчера.

----------


## Топпер

> В некотором смысле это вещественное.


В буддийской терминологии - это что?

----------


## Кунсанг

> В буддийской терминологии - это что?


Это материальное.

----------


## Топпер

> Это материальное.


Т.е. рупа?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Т.е. рупа?


Материальное это рупа, да. Форма, цвет, запах.

----------


## Топпер

> Сознание это субстанция по вашему?





> Материальное это рупа, да. Форма, цвет, запах.


Сознание - не рупа. В контексте вашего вопроса видимо и не субстанция.

----------


## Кунсанг

Просто было сказано о сознании как о субстанции, нечто субстанциональное. Трудно говорить о сознании как о субстанции вообще. Просто это такой-то феномен функционирующий с такими то качествами.

----------


## Топпер

> Просто было сказано о сознании как о субстанции, нечто субстанциональное. Трудно говорить о сознании как о субстанции вообще. Просто это такой-то феномен функционирующий с такими то качествами.


Не увидел, где бы о винньяне было сказано, как о рупе.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не увидел, где бы о винньяне было сказано, как о рупе.


Женя Евмененко:
Что ж, начнем с азов. Что такое сознание? Поздние буддисты протащили- таки в буддизм идею атта и о неком сознании, которое ходит из жизни в жизнь. Этого нет в Учении Будды. Будда говорит о сознании как о мгновенно изменяющейся субстантинции, которая зависит от сопутствующих факторов: так, сознание уха возникает в зависимости от физического органа и от звука, сознание ума - от ума и от ментальных факторов (четасика). И так далее. 
В момент смерти возникает новое сознание "перерождения", которое обусловлено, если говорит грубо, тем, о чем человек подумал и что вспомнил в последний момент, когда виталити (жизненная сила) еще не оставила рупу (форму). Если он вдруг вспомнил о том, что обманул, убил, его сознание перерождения возникнет как неблагое и его неблагая карма, встретив сопутствующие условия, проявится, и человек (существо) примет рождение в одном из состояний страдания. 
Таким образом, созреет одна из дурных карм, и на поле кармы вырастет семя неблагого сознания. 
Сознаний  -много и кармических отпечатков - много, и проявляются они в зависимости от причин и условий.

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Женя Евмененко:
> Что ж, начнем с азов. Что такое сознание? Поздние буддисты протащили- таки в буддизм идею атта и о неком сознании, которое ходит из жизни в жизнь. Этого нет в Учении Будды. Будда говорит о сознании как о мгновенно изменяющейся субстантинции, которая зависит от сопутствующих факторов: так, сознание уха возникает в зависимости от физического органа и от звука, сознание ума - от ума и от ментальных факторов (четасика). И так далее.


Благодарю.  Как-то пропустил это слово.

Если учесть наш диалог, то всё-равно сознание получается, что не рупа.

----------


## Greedy

> Будда говорит о сознании как о мгновенно изменяющейся субстантинции, которая зависит от сопутствующих факторов: так, сознание уха возникает в зависимости от физического органа и от звука, сознание ума - от ума и от ментальных факторов (четасика). И так далее. 
> В момент смерти возникает новое сознание "перерождения", которое обусловлено, если говорит грубо, тем, о чем человек подумал и что вспомнил в последний момент, когда виталити (жизненная сила) еще не оставила рупу (форму). Если он вдруг вспомнил о том, что обманул, убил, его сознание перерождения возникнет как неблагое и его неблагая карма, встретив сопутствующие условия, проявится, и человек (существо) примет рождение в одном из состояний страдания. 
> Таким образом, созреет одна из дурных карм, и на поле кармы вырастет семя неблагого сознания.


Такой подход совершенно не объясняет, почему конкретные действия ведут к конкретным плодам.
Можно, конечно, пользоваться таблицами соответствия, но это лишь констатирует непонимание самого механизма.

Механизм же проще некуда.
Кармический плод от действия определяется результатом действия. Результат действия определяет сознание, которое определяет, по каким признакам считать действие совершённым.
Например, убийство человека. Чтобы считать убийство человека совершённым, в уме возникает образ человека, лишённого жизни. Например, с перерезанным горлом. К этому образу добавляется действие по перерезанию горла. В следствии чего ум удовлетворяется реализацией задуманного, что закладывает благоприятную связь ума с этим образом. Семя посажено. Теперь осталось произойти благоприятным условиями, и ум сможет пережить это приятное для себя переживание перерезания горла. Непосредственно на себе либо в своём окружении.

Анализ любых других действий по такому принципу покажет точное соответствие кармических плодов с тем, как они были описаны Буддой.

Детализация образа, смена акцентов детализирует кармический плод. Множественность повторения, сильная вовлечённость и сильное удовлетворение от содеянного приводит ко множественным однотипным плодам.

Поступок, совершённый на эмоциях, без содержательного понимания последствий, оставляет общую рамку, в соответствии с тем представлением о желаемом результате действия, которое возникло и побудило к совершению действия. Оно может быть настолько кратковременным, что остаться неосознанным. Но плод даст всё равно.

Любое осмысленное действие даёт плоды. Любое бесцельное действие даёт плоды, так как даже в этом случае имеется понимание, что действие совершено.

----------


## Топпер

Иногда простота хуже воровства

----------

Жека (12.03.2013), Ондрий (12.03.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Кармический плод от действия определяется результатом действия. Результат действия определяет сознание, которое определяет, по каким признакам считать действие совершённым.
> Например, убийство человека. Чтобы считать убийство человека совершённым, в уме возникает образ человека, лишённого жизни. Например, с перерезанным горлом. К этому образу добавляется действие по перерезанию горла. В следствии чего успешно ум удовлетворяется реализацией задуманного, что закладывает благоприятную связь ума с этим образом. Семя посажено. Теперь осталось произойти благоприятным условиями, и ум сможет пережить это приятное для себя переживание перерезания горла. Непосредственно на себе либо в своём окружении.


Во время поступка "переживание перерезания" не считается приятным ни для себя, ни для другого.
Приятной может считаться разве что цель, которую убийца намеревается достигнуть устранением жертвы.

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Во время поступка "переживание перерезания" не считается приятным ни для себя, ни для другого.
> Приятной может считаться разве что цель, которую убийца намеревается достигнуть устранением жертвы.


То, как ум относится к ощущениям, роли не играет.
Фактором является то, как ум определяет завершение действия. И когда совершаемые действия приводят к тому, что ум говорит: "Ок, дело сделано", то это самый сильный фактор. Именно он определяет обстоятельства будущего плода. В уме именно эта картинка "завершённого действия" оставляет след. Именно эта картинка в случае исключительного и тяжёлого проступка будет мучать уже в этой жизни. И чем сильнее вовлечённость, тем сильнее будет устремление ума именно к этой "реальности".

А устремлённость к чему-то, есть не что иное как приятное чувствование. Даже если весь организм от него тошнит, ум, при этом, всё равно может снова и снова к нему стремится. Вот такая паранойя.

----------


## Пилигрим

> В общем-то, так оно и есть с т.з. прасангики касательно любой причинно-следственной связи. Что не отменяет парадоксы на этом относительном уровне.


Просто возьмите за труд поразмышлять Если относительная и абсолютная  разные истины и они противоречат друг другу то значит одна из них не истина. Назвать ее таковой, делать хорошую мину при плохой игре.  :Wink:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Просто возьмите за труд поразмышлять Если относительная и абсолютная  разные истины и они противоречат друг другу то значит одна из них не истина. Назвать ее таковой, делать хорошую мину при плохой игре.


А какая природа частиц истинней - корпускулярная или волновая?  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Какой- то набор слов. 
> Новые семена это те благие намерения, которые относятся к Благородному Пути и к развитию силы, панни и самадхи. 
> Я ничего не искажаю, вы просто немного сутты почитайте и может что- то в голове прояснится.


 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  Стандартный гастарбайтерский отмаз: "Моя твоя не понимайт"
Не может следование Пути исправить то, что не зависит от того следуете вы ему или нет.
Предлагаю не только читать сутры, но еще и размышлять о прочитанном и то, что в размышлении постигнуто, то и созерцать. 
И еще предлагаю не предварять ваши ответы личностной оценкой оппонента, поскольку все зависит от кармы, вы сами порождаете то, что ответы вам будут предварять личностной оценкой вас.

----------


## Пилигрим

> А какая природа частиц истинней - корпускулярная или волновая?


Не знаю.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Фактором является то, как ум определяет завершение действия. И когда совершаемые действия приводят к тому, что ум говорит: "Ок, дело сделано", то это самый сильный фактор. Именно он определяет обстоятельства будущего плода. В уме именно эта картинка "завершённого действия" оставляет след.


Допустим.




> Именно эта картинка в случае исключительного и тяжёлого проступка будет мучать уже в этой жизни. И чем сильнее вовлечённость, тем сильнее будет устремление ума именно к этой "реальности".


Мазохистское стремление к тому, чтобы то же самое сделали с тобой? : )




> Даже если весь организм от него тошнит, ум, при этом, всё равно может снова и снова к нему стремится.


Стремиться убивать и стремиться быть убиенным--две разницы.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Стремиться убивать и стремиться быть убиенным--две разницы.


Это "от любви до ненависти - один шаг"  :Wink:  В том смысле, что две стороны одного и того же, мортидо там, вот это вот всё.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это "от любви до ненависти - один шаг"


Ха ха.




> В том смысле, что две стороны одного и того же, мортидо там, вот это вот всё.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ха ха.


Нет, ну правда, для высшего внимания акт убийства (к примеру) воспринимается целостно, а не как субъект-объектная дихотомия. Именно это сопутствует формированию отпечатков, которые ведут к плодам в виде отыгрывания жертвой роли палача и наоборот. По крайней мере, я так это вижу с точки зрения кармы.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Добавлю еще безумых идей.
> 
> "добраться до татхаты" можно 2мя путями. 
> 
> 1й - пратьекабудда. Самостоятельно открывает Дхарму и следует ей. Думаю, что этот процесс детерминирован до определенной степени (возможно не полностью и, так же, причиной была некая активность будд в прошлом по отношению к будущему пратьекабубдде, заложились некие благие васаны, но я не уверен в процедуре)
> 
> 2й - под руководством того, кто уже вне пределов обсуловленности - Будды приходящие в "мир". Читал в одной махаянской сутре даже такую фразу о бодхисаттвах (не дословно) - "они пришли, хотя их не просили". Т.е. от гражданина не зависит, в конечном итоге его встреча с Дхармой - это только специальные усилия Будд и сам сей гражданин никогда не догадается, как выйти из сансары без помощи этих неких Будд. Даже "шравакаянский" Будда имел в прошлом причины для такого "открытия".
> 
> Т.е. моя личная идея о решении "проблемы" свободы и детерминизма такова - существа в сансаре живут и действуют иллюзорно-обусловлено(иллюзорно-детерминировано), думая, что имеют свободу воли (страдание обусловленности им не доступно непосредственно). Без Будд они не могут покинуть пределы обусловленности, т.к. не будут знать о методе и теории. (если близко не рассматривать сложный для интерпретации, в моем случае, феномен пратьекабудд)


  :Kiss:  Спасибо огромное. Очень интересный, мною ранее не слышанный ракурс рассмотрения преданности Гуру, как основы Пути. Тут есть над чем поразмышлять и каким образом созерцать преданность Гуру.
Еще раз спасибо за подарок.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет, ну правда, для высшего внимания акт убийства (к примеру) воспринимается целостно, а не как субъект-объектная дихотомия.


Воспринимается так, что непонятно, кто кого убил? Такое высшее внимание?




> Именно это сопутствует формированию отпечатков,


Не "высшее внимание" способствует, а намерение убить.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ваше описание вносит сумятицу с т.з. коррекции поступков. Вы же ввели идею "спонтанной корректировки воли со стороны личной татхаты", а не я)) - по крайней мере, я именно так понял вашу мысль. Иначе зачем было вам указывать на наличие татхаты как фактора не-детерминированности в процессе формирования волевых импульсов. Если я понял не верно - поправьте.


Подумал тут и понял вот что: наверное, правильно будет говорить, что свобода и зависимость соотносятся так же, как абсолютная и отн. истины.
Соответственно, зависимость существует подобно иллюзии, а свобода - это "истинносущее", дравья сат.

Если же сводить все сущее к последовательности пратитьясамутпады, получится неполное описание. Прежде всего потому, что в эту цепь причинности, начинающуюся с неведения, ведение не включено. Нирванические категории в нее не входят, и *о них просто забывают* те, кто сводит все сущее к цепи взаимозависимости. 




> Скорее, "внешняя татхата" будет таким начальным побудителем-корректором - "внешние" Будды, давшие первый импульс к стремлению культивации кушала-дхарм в потоке ума. Первый импульс к уходу от тотальной обусловленности, которая есть 3я версия дукхи. Собственно, для этого они и приходят в "мир".


Верно, но восприятие этого "побудителя-корректора, "внешнего" Будды, давшего первый импульс к стремлению" возможно лишь в силу наличия этого же элемента свободы в потоке ума ЖС, то есть все той же гарбхи.
Собственно, гуру-йога на этом принципе и основана.




> P.S мы друг друга обвиняем в невозможности "достижения" татхаты по противоположным поводам.. что-то надо делать))))


Это, видимо, потому, что наш дискурс не строится на парадигме двух истин.

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Воспринимается так, что непонятно, кто кого убил? Такое высшее внимание?


Вы когда боевик смотрите - вы его как список убийств/разрушений воспринимаете? И только ли с одним главным героем себя ассоциируете?




> Не "высшее внимание" способствует, а намерение убить.


Я скорее про кармические воздаяния. Если бы всё базировалось лишь на "успешно осуществлённых намерениях" - то некто из перерождения в перерождение был бы исключительно специалистом в одной дисциплине. С чего убийце мучаться в аду как жертве, если он, скажем, не кается? Он скорее там палачом будет, со своими-то склонностями. Но не всё же так просто.

----------


## Greedy

> Стремиться убивать и стремиться быть убиенным--две разницы.


Убивая кого-то ум не делает разделение "вот я - живой, а вот он - мёртвый". Ум формирует картинку бездыханного тела и сопоставляет результат своего действия с этой картинкой. Если сопоставление происходит в положительном ключе - ум доволен, что убил что действие выполнено, то эта картинка бездыханного тела закладывается в ум.

Означает это только то, что теперь в поле деятельности ума есть аттрактор в виде такого бездыханного тела. И так или иначе, ум, в благоприятных для этого обстоятельствах, будет проявлять стремление к этому образу. В лучше случае это отразится в коротком сроке жизни в одном из последующих рождениях - ум устремится к такому рождению, через которое этот образ мёртвого тела можно будет реализовать.
В худшем, если образ будет очень сильным, то это начнёт преследовать уже в этой жизни, а в момент смерти увлечёт в существование, связанное с постоянным переживанием смерти.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я скорее про кармические воздаяния. Если бы всё базировалось лишь на "успешно осуществлённых намерениях" - то некто из перерождения в перерождение был бы исключительно специалистом в одной дисциплине.


Что? Специалистов готовят в институтах, преподают разные дисциплины.




> С чего убийце мучаться в аду как жертве, если он, скажем, не кается?





> "Monks, *the taking of life — when indulged in, developed, & pursued — is something that leads to hell*, leads to rebirth as a common animal, leads to the realm of the hungry shades. The slightest of all the results coming from the taking of life is that, when one becomes a human being, it leads to a short life span.





> Он скорее там палачом будет, со своими-то склонностями.


"Там" будет нехорошо, потому что ад.

----------


## Sadhak

> "О, бхикку, это намерение я называю кармой. Создавая намерение, действуют телом, речью и умом".
> Детального объяснения, что есть карма в каждом индивидуальном случае, а что нет, Будда не давал, иначе человек вместо практики стал бы строить всякие концепции, как делает Кунсанг, или волноваться, что бессмысленно.
> Дайте вашей карме быть, оставьте ее и продолжайте практику!


Давайте оставим мою карму и практику в покое, мы как бы не об этом. А в приведенной выше цитате я не вижу никакого противоречия с тем, что любое движение и изменение является кармой, ее результатом и причиной, т.е. проще говоря, карма это признание полнейшей обусловленности без исключения вроде "волевого импульса" или "свободы выбора". Как Топпер уже писал выше - на абсолютном уровне. А на относительном можно болтать, придумывать, ограничивать и классифицировать все как нашему уму будет угодно - что является кармой, а что не является, о "естественно присущей человеку свободе воли", о том расходится ли это со словами Будды или нет и есть ли тогда смысл в практике и пути, о том что же делать или не делать если все обусловленно и является ли хоть одна мысль или "волевой импульс" внутренним или внешним к нам и "тварь ли я дрожащая или право имею" и тому подобное в бесчисленных комбинациях. А хватит по сути лишь признания *анатты, отсутствия самости* и все остальное естественно и свободно вытекает из этого факта. Обусловленность и анатта, вот два совершенных и ясных принципа и ключа ко всей остальной концептуальной махине которую можно соорудить над всем этим. Я на этих беседах о свободе воли уже наверное пару сотен собак съел, если человеку надо или хочется во что-то верить, он будет верить несмотря ни на что, хоть соловьем перед ним разлейся, никакая логика не поможет.

----------


## Пилигрим

> ...Если же сводить все сущее к последовательности пратитьясамутпады, получится неполное описание. Прежде всего потому, что в эту цепь причинности, начинающуюся с неведения, ведение не включено. Нирванические категории в нее не входят, и *о них просто забывают* те, кто сводит все сущее к цепи взаимозависимости...


Хм. Слышал что созерцая пратитьясамутпаду, необходимо созерцать ее в прямом и обратном порядке. Соответственно, созерцание в прямом порядке есть созерцание погружения в скверну, в обратном, наоборот выхода из скверны. Означает это следующее: для полного выхода из скверны не надо добиваться ведения, надо добиваться полного устранения всяческого неведения, отсутствие всяческого неведения и есть ведение. Нет необходимости утверждаться в существование ведения, вполне достаточно знать, что раз неведение полностью обусловлено, значит оно полностью устранимо, надо только следовать Пути, устраняя причины обуславливающие неведение. Пратитьясамутпада, как относительная истина совершенно не противоречит абсолютной, более того именно она, как относительная, указывает правильный Путь к абсолютной.

----------


## Sadhak

Кстати, по поводу кармы есть замечательная серия из "Черного зеркала" http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/655800/, сезон 2, эпизод 2 - White Bear. Там суть в том, этично ли нам создавать карму вроде адских миров для человека который по сути и так их очевидно получит. Посмотрите обязательно.

----------


## Жека

> Сознание - не рупа. В контексте вашего вопроса видимо и не субстанция.


Бханте, тут нет смысла что- то объяснять, ибо человек не хочет слышать, точнее, хочет упорствовать в неправильной НЕБУДДИЙСКОЙ, идее. Ничего не поделать.

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Означает это следующее: для полного выхода из скверны не надо добиваться ведения, надо добиваться полного устранения всяческого неведения, отсутствие всяческого неведения и есть ведение.


Это и означает, что всеведение - неуничтожимая основа ума, абс. истина, истинносущее, дравья сат.
Она-то и остается после полного устранения всяческого неведения, то есть "очарованности" иллюзорными проявлениями отн. истины.

Но в основе любого когнитивного акта находится этот же самый, свободный и изначально всеведущий элемент (гарбха = татхата). Поэтому и сама эта очарованность, то есть неведение, парадоксальным образом имеет всеведение в качестве своей основы, и можно сказать, что нирваническая свобода (= пробужденность, сост. будды) лежит в основе даже сансарного, обусловленного. Такова диалектика относительного и абсолютного.

----------

Ритл (12.03.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Убивая кого-то ум не делает разделение "вот я - живой, а вот он - мёртвый".


Ум идиота, возможно, не делает. Ум нормального человека--делает.




> Означает это только то, что теперь в поле деятельности ума есть аттрактор в виде такого бездыханного тела. И так или иначе, ум, в благоприятных для этого обстоятельствах, будет проявлять стремление к этому образу.


Это слишком расплывчато. Факты таковы, что 1) поступки вспоминаются какое-то время; 2) если поступок привел к удовлетворению, в схожих обстоятельствах обычно предпринимаются схожие действия.




> ум устремится к такому рождению, через которое этот образ мёртвого тела можно будет реализовать.


Опять слишком расплывчато. Мне очень понравились макароны--ум устремится к такому рождению, чтобы реализовать образ макарон? Рожусь макаронами?




> В худшем, если образ будет очень сильным, то это начнёт преследовать уже в этой жизни, а в момент смерти увлечёт в существование, связанное с постоянным переживанием смерти.


Что "это", образ? Откуда вообще такая фантастика?

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

Судя по себе, почему то сложнее принять иллюзорность свободы воли, нежели иллюзорность "Я". 
Отстутствие "Я" отдает трансцендентностью, а отсутствие свободы воли превращает человека в биоробота, что пугает.

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Опять слишком расплывчато. Мне очень понравились макароны--ум устремится к такому рождению, чтобы реализовать образ макарон? Рожусь макаронами?


Кстати, это ближе к истине, чем вам кажется.
Именно такой пример приводит Пабонгка в своем учении по ламриму:

Один старый монах из Амдо все никак не мог умереть из-за того, что очень пристрастился к маслу [которое добавлял в свою еду и в чай]. Тогда Гунгтанг Джампельянг, увидев, как можно ему помочь , сказал: «Подумай о чистой земле Тушита. Там масло даже лучше, чем то, что ты получал здесь по праздникам». Услышав это, монах смог наконец умереть. Такое и с вами может случиться, поэтому очень важно избавляться от всех пристрастий.

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Пятиминутка юмора.




> Один старый монах из Амдо все никак не мог умереть из-за того, что очень пристрастился к маслу [которое добавлял в свою еду и в чай]


Беда, масла-то всем не хватает. Что делать?




> Тогда Гунгтанг Джампельянг, увидев, как можно ему помочь ,


Помочь лишиться благого человеческого рождения?




> сказал: «Подумай о чистой земле Тушита. Там масло даже лучше, чем то, что ты получал здесь по праздникам».


Типа, тотчас туда попадёшь. И оставь, наконец, наше масло!




> Услышав это, монах смог наконец умереть.


Впечалителен был к старости. Dementia senilis?




> Такое и с вами может случиться, поэтому очень важно избавляться от всех пристрастий.


Что "такое", вредные советы?

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Ум идиота, возможно, не делает. Ум нормального человека--делает.


Когда Вы моете тарелку, Вы думаете о том, кем в этот момент являетесь Вы, или для Вашего ума ключевым фактором является некий образ чистой тарелки?
Так и со всеми остальными действиями.




> 2) если поступок привел к удовлетворению, в схожих обстоятельствах обычно предпринимаются схожие действия.


Так зарабатывается склонность к определённому поведению. Но это поведение. Есть ещё склонность к определённому результату.




> Опять слишком расплывчато. Мне очень понравились макароны--ум устремится к такому рождению, чтобы реализовать образ макарон? Рожусь макаронами?


Если у Вас есть образ живой макаронины. Но если живых макарон нет, ум не найдёт возможности быть макарониной.
А если у Вас есть привязанность к еде из макарон, то ум найдёт способ обрести рождение в мире, где он сможет вкушать макароны.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Помочь лишиться благого человеческого рождения?


Рождение в Тушите не есть "лишение благого человеческого рождения". Это место обитания Майтреи и вообще будд перед рождением на земле.
чем юморить, учили бы лучше матчасть  )))

----------

Ондрий (12.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Бханте, тут нет смысла что- то объяснять, ибо человек не хочет слышать, точнее, хочет упорствовать в неправильной НЕБУДДИЙСКОЙ, идее. Ничего не поделать.


Как раз в том случае, если не все обусловлено кармой, точнее не все, что ощущает человек есть плод кармы, если опереться на такое воззрение, следовать строго добродетели и отказаться от злодеяний как советует Будда, не имеет никакого смысла. Не все же обусловлено кармой, что-то я испытаю из-за кармы, но карма это не главное, еще 20 причин ощущений есть. Здесь противоречие. То есть это даже больше небуддийский взгляд. Также я приводил другие слова Будды, о том, что ВСе, что происходит с человеком, это его карма и слова из Дхаммапады, что Учение Будды есть суть Учение о карме и усмирении ума. Я допускаю здесь просто разный взгляд на кармический плод. Ведь и другие расхождения есть.

----------


## Ондрий

> Просто возьмите за труд поразмышлять Если относительная и абсолютная  разные истины и они противоречат друг другу то значит одна из них не истина. Назвать ее таковой, делать хорошую мину при плохой игре.


Предлагаю на алаверды подумать над идеями, которые описаны в прасангике. Например, почему наставник Чандракирти троллит тех, кто думает, что есть некие причины у неких последствий. Многие, очень многие не понимают этого.

----------

Сергей Хос (12.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Подумал тут и понял вот что: наверное, правильно будет говорить, что свобода и зависимость соотносятся так же, как абсолютная и отн. истины.
> Соответственно, зависимость существует подобно иллюзии, а свобода - это "истинносущее", дравья сат.


Да, я это и имел ввиду.



> Если же сводить все сущее к последовательности пратитьясамутпады, получится неполное описание. Прежде всего потому, что в эту цепь причинности, начинающуюся с неведения, ведение не включено. Нирванические категории в нее не входят, и *о них просто забывают* те, кто сводит все сущее к цепи взаимозависимости.


Это если не встали на путь. Если встали, то уже не забывают по мере сил и культивируют их.




> Верно, но восприятие этого "побудителя-корректора, "внешнего" Будды, давшего первый импульс к стремлению" возможно лишь в силу наличия этого же элемента свободы в потоке ума ЖС, то есть все той же гарбхи. Собственно, гуру-йога на этом принципе и основана..


Согласен, нельзя создать того, что не существует. Однако, данный "корректор" это не столько дхарма нирвана/татхата, она вообще не побудитель ни к чему, т.к. внеположена обусловленности и может быть актуальна только для полностью пробужденных будд, а кушала-дхармы в потоке ума, *позволяющие* при их развитии, устранять страдание обусловленности (пустотность, как лекарство от обусловленности). Т.е. получается так: все ЖС пребывают в 3х видах дукхи и самое важное из них - дукха обусловленности (подобный иллюзии детерминизм, т.к. мы вынуждены признать, что на относительном уровне причинность соблюдается), которая препятствует истинной свободе/не-обусловленности. Будды просто вносят в поток ума (кому проповедями, кому прямым введением, кому вангами) новые критерии для такого колоссально сложного, но пока еще конечного автомата, как сознание окутанное майей обусловленности. Т.е. по нашему, меняет алгоритм реакций на внешние раздражители. Дхарма от не-дхармы, в общем виде, будет отличаться только такими алгоритмами - приводят ли они к устранению обусловленности или нет (да автоматически, но сообразно текущей конфигурации кармических обстоятельств ученика). Белый шум кажется случайным, но каждый всплеск амплитуды имеет причины. Так и с сознанием - "свобода воли" для обусловленного ума пребывающего в майе, испытывающего страдание этой обусловленности, гиперсложность системы "сознание" и может давать ЖС иллюзию, что его действия - истинно волевые, а не автоматические. 



> Это, видимо, потому, что наш дискурс не строится на парадигме двух истин..


Согласен, тунель рыть надо с 2х сторон, тогда у нас будет консенсунс. Мне кажется, мы его практически достигли  :Wink: 

Кстати, все эти аргументы против абсолютной свободы выбора можно взять из Ишвара-картритва-ниракритир-вишнор-эка-картритва-ниракарана Нагарджуны  :Wink: . Все те же аргументы: может ли творец творить независимо. Зависим ли творец от своих желаний творить. От чего зависят сами желания и т.д. до полного абсурда.

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.03.2013), Сергей Хос (12.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Извините, что вмешиваюсь в такой ученый разговор, но пустотность это просто то, что присуще все феноменам, не страдание обусловленности. Все пустотно и сансара и нирвана. А, увидел, это общая мысль про приближение к пониманию пустоты.

----------

Ондрий (12.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Кунсанг, я там исправил/уточнил слово в скобках, чтобы не было недопонимания при чтении сложноподчиненных предложений. Пустотность, конечно как лекарство, а не сама обусловленность.

----------

Кунсанг (12.03.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Рождение в Тушите не есть "лишение благого человеческого рождения".


Это девалока. Нечеловеческое рождение.




> Это место обитания Майтреи и вообще будд перед рождением на земле.


Ой вэй. Маслолюб уже был 1) человек; 2) буддийский монах; 3) в общении с особой, знающей даже вкус масла в Тушите.
А кто он будет там? Я бы на его месте не торопился.

----------


## Кунсанг

Первая причина зарождения бодхичитты буддой была благая мысль в аду. А какова в целом первая причина зарождения мудрости понимания пустоты? Это обязательно должно быть объяснение из книг, от будд или Учителей именно пустоты? Говорится, что простое прочтение Сутры сердца трясет корень сансары, даже если человек не понимает смысла читаемого. Это уже причина для постижения в будущем пустоты. Читать с верой Сутру сердца и молиться о понимании в будущем смысла сутры. В будущем благодаря этой причине смысл сутры будет постигнут как плод этих деяний, такое слышал.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Когда Вы моете тарелку, Вы думаете о том, кем в этот момент являетесь Вы, или для Вашего ума ключевым фактором является некий образ чистой тарелки?


Ни то, ни это. Я думаю о разном.




> Если у Вас есть образ живой макаронины.


ЛММ!




> ум найдёт способ обрести рождение в мире, где он сможет вкушать макароны.


Это радует.
По аналогии, если некоторый ум привязан к убийству, он найдёт способ рождения в мире, где сможет убивать.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это девалока. Нечеловеческое рождение.


Тушита внесансарная земля, то есть не лока. Не лока богов. Будда-поле или Будда-кшетра. В Тушиту попадают освободившись от сансары, хотя метод пховы может заслать туда и человека не свободного еще от сансары и уже там получив наставления, он освобождается от сансары.

----------

Сергей Хос (12.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тушита внесансарная земля, то есть не лока. Не лока богов. Будда-поле или Будда-кшетра.


+
просто названия одинаковые, поэтому некоторые и путают

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Тушита внесансарная земля, то есть не лока. Не лока богов.


А вот в вики пишут, что это дэвалока.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вот в вики пишут, что это дэвалока.


если учить матчасть по Вики, остается лишь юморить.
я об этом и говорю

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> я об этом и говорю


Что Тушита--не девалока, а какой-то "несансарный мир"? не смешите, пятиминутка юмора затянулась.

----------

Vladiimir (13.03.2013), Вантус (12.03.2013), Сергей Ч (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что Тушита--не девалока, а какой-то "несансарный мир"? не смешите, пятиминутка юмора затянулась.


Полагаете, Майтрея пребывает в обычной девалоке? действительно, не смешно.

----------

Кунсанг (12.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Ни то, ни это. Я думаю о разном.


Думать Вы можете о чём угодно во время процесса мытья тарелки. Но как Вы понимаете, что тарелка намыта?




> ЛММ!


Если такая форма бытия реально может существовать, то медитация на то, чтобы быть ЛММ вполне может дать плоды для рождения ЛММ.




> По аналогии, если некоторый ум привязан к убийству, он найдёт способ рождения в мире, где сможет убивать.


Если ум привязан к убийству, то это даст переживание убийства (себя или кого-то из своего окружения).
Если ум привязан к вкушению макарон, то это даст переживание вкушения макарон.

Закрепить плод переживания вкушения макарон можно даянием макарон для еды другим. Таким образом ум будет привязан к ситуации получения макарон для еды и ему будет проще воплотить переживание вкушения макарон.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

По трëхкорзинному Канону таки Тушита всë же дэвалока (ну как дэвалока - там Будда находящимся дэвам проповедовал же, нет?), а не Чистая Земля. В каких источниках другой сеттинг?

----------

Вантус (12.03.2013), Сергей Ч (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Полагаете, Майтрея пребывает в обычной девалоке?


Бодхисаттв куда только не заносит! Говорят,--даже в ады.

----------


## Ондрий

Например, Карма Арага Чагме говорит так: "Божественный дворец Майтрейи в стране Тушита - это маленькая страна уровня Нирманакайи."

Все же это девалока уровня камадхату. А там, видимо, выполнили "зачистку" некоторой территории и построили дворец для очередного дежурного по мирам Саха будды. ))

----------

Вантус (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Это и означает, что всеведение - неуничтожимая основа ума, абс. истина, истинносущее, дравья сат.
> Она-то и остается после полного устранения всяческого неведения, то есть "очарованности" иллюзорными проявлениями отн. истины...


Ннн. Не готов утверждать однозначно, только как собственное осмысление:
Невозможно утверждать существование чего – либо, не обосновав, почему оное существует, среди разумных принято обосновывать утверждаемое. Проще говоря, как только вы беретесь утверждать, что неуничтожимая основа ума существует, вы обязаны обосновать почему, при каких условиях, и это обоснование превратит не обусловленное в обусловленное. Одно из двух, либо ваше утверждение останется необоснованным, либо противоречивым. Поэтому в 4БИ Будда не утверждает никаких не обусловленных дхарм. 
Сколько было желающих здесь утверждать существование нирваны, ничего не вышло, но вот полное устранение страдания вполне объяснимо.

----------


## Кунсанг

По одному объяснению, это не Будда-кшетра, а бодхисаттва-кшетра, в которой пребывают бодхисаттвы 10 бхуми-земли, которым получается остался один шаг до буддства. Если учитывать, что 10 бхуми это свобода от сансары, то это не та лока богов. Лама Цонкапа пребывает в локе богов сансары это трудно представить. Ведь он уже будда.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поэтому в 4БИ *Будда не утверждает никаких не обусловленных дхарм*.


Такое впечатление создается, если весь Канон свести к сутрам Первого поворота.
В Дхармачакраправартане действительно не утверждает.
А в вайпулья-сутрах утверждает, да еще как! (пример из Махаяна-махапаринирвана-сутры я приводил еще в самом начале этого треда).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Бодхисаттв куда только не заносит! Говорят,--даже в ады.


Но в таком случае рождение бодхисаттвы в девалоке глупо рассматривать как простой отказ от драгоценного чел. рождения.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Думать Вы можете о чём угодно во время процесса мытья тарелки. Но как Вы понимаете, что тарелка намыта?


Это сложный вопрос. Обычно просто прекращаю мыть и выключаю воду.




> Если такая форма бытия реально может существовать, то медитация на то, чтобы быть ЛММ вполне может дать плоды для рождения ЛММ.


Так можно же придумать о медитациях на труп, что они вполне могут дать плоды рождения трупом.
Возвращаясь: убийца не медитирует. Он намеревается убить и убивает.




> Если ум привязан к убийству, то это даст переживание убийства (себя или кого-то из своего окружения).


А если один раз убил, всё равно считается привязан?




> Закрепить плод переживания вкушения макарон можно даянием макарон для еды другим.


Лишний шаг. Я закрепляю этот плод разными приправами и соусами, а также чередованием еды с иной деятельностью. ))

----------


## Топпер

> Убивая кого-то ум не делает разделение "вот я - живой, а вот он - мёртвый". Ум формирует картинку бездыханного тела и сопоставляет результат своего действия с этой картинкой. Если сопоставление происходит в положительном ключе - ум доволен, что убил что действие выполнено, то эта картинка бездыханного тела закладывается в ум.
> 
> Означает это только то, что теперь в поле деятельности ума есть аттрактор в виде такого бездыханного тела. И так или иначе, ум, в благоприятных для этого обстоятельствах, будет проявлять стремление к этому образу. В лучше случае это отразится в коротком сроке жизни в одном из последующих рождениях - ум устремится к такому рождению, через которое этот образ мёртвого тела можно будет реализовать.
> В худшем, если образ будет очень сильным, то это начнёт преследовать уже в этой жизни, а в момент смерти увлечёт в существование, связанное с постоянным переживанием смерти.


Если не секрет, кто это даёт подобные интерпретации работы каммы?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но в таком случае рождение бодхисаттвы в девалоке глупо рассматривать как простой отказ от драгоценного чел. рождения.


Где сказано, что бодхисаттвой? "Масло там лучше", мол. Вообще нет никаких гарантий, что маслолюб родится хотя бы завалященьким дэвом.

----------


## Топпер

> Как раз в том случае, если не все обусловлено кармой, точнее не все, что ощущает человек есть плод кармы, если опереться на такое воззрение, следовать строго добродетели и отказаться от злодеяний как советует Будда, не имеет никакого смысла.


Имеет именно потому, что у нас есть выбор: делать или не делать.



> Не все же обусловлено кармой, что-то я испытаю из-за кармы, но карма это не главное, еще 20 причин ощущений есть. Здесь противоречие. То есть это даже больше небуддийский взгляд.


Вообще о 24 причинах в Абхидхамме сказанно.



> Также я приводил другие слова Будды, о том, что ВСе, что происходит с человеком, это его карма и слова из Дхаммапады, что Учение Будды есть суть Учение о карме и усмирении ума. Я допускаю здесь просто разный взгляд на кармический плод. Ведь и другие расхождения есть.


Стоп. Давайте начнём с того, что вы переврали цитату из Дхаммапады. Там (в этой цитате) нет слова "камма". Вы опять додумываете за Будду.

----------


## Greedy

> гиперсложность системы "сознание" и может давать ЖС иллюзию, что его действия - истинно волевые, а не автоматические.


Иметь возможность выбрать одно из двух возможностей - это свобода воли.
Или свобода воли, когда выбор вообще ничем не ограничен.

Если человек не волен выбирать из возможных вариантов, то ему путь к просветлению заказан.
Работа Будды заключается в том, чтобы направлять человека по правильному пути, помогая ему шаг за шагом делать правильный выбор, пока он не выйдет из самсары. И никто кроме Будды направить человека к выходу из самсары не может. Случайно из неё не выйти.

----------


## Топпер

> А вот в вики пишут, что это дэвалока.


Дэвалока конечно же. Притом не особо высокая. Относится к кама-локе.




> Полагаете, Майтрея пребывает в обычной девалоке? действительно, не смешно.


Именно там.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Предлагаю на алаверды подумать над идеями, которые описаны в прасангике. Например, почему наставник Чандракирти троллит тех, кто думает, что есть некие причины у неких последствий. Многие, очень многие не понимают этого.


Думал. Пока возможное объяснение приходящее на ум - высоко реализованная бодхичитта.  Он видел что собственные предпосылки не сработают, а остаться безучастным бодхичитта не давала. Вот и доводил своих учеников до белого каления пока они сами, самостоятельно не отказывались от своих представлений о истинности существования и причин и следствий. Слышал от Учителей, что ученики неоднократно хотели его за это просто поколотить.  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: .

----------


## Кунсанг

Видимо есть два вида истолкования Тушиты как и Акаништхи http://vbuddisme.ru/wiki/Акаништха/

----------

Сергей Хос (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Это сложный вопрос. Обычно просто прекращаю мыть и выключаю воду.


Если Вы никак не определяете, когда надо прекратить мыть, то вопрос действительно сложный. Нужно воспроизвести ситуацию в реальности и пронаблюдать за умом. Вполне возможно что критерием является возникновение чувств "надоело", "хватит", "достаточно".
Если так, то такое мытьё посуды засевает кармические плоды переживания этих чувств. И Ваш ум будет искать эти чувства в своём бытие.




> Возвращаясь: убийца не медитирует. Он намеревается убить и убивает.


Плод определяет не само действие, а критерий, по которому определяется, что действие выполнено.




> А если один раз убил, всё равно считается привязан?


В уме останется положительная связь, вызванная тем, что понимание, при каких обстоятельствах действие является выполненным, дополнилось удовлетворением от того, что действие выполнено.




> Лишний шаг. Я закрепляю этот плод разными приправами и соусами, а также чередованием еды с иной деятельностью. ))


Закрепляйте. Но если Ваш ум не устремлён к средства, которыми Вы получаете макароны, то в будущем он не сможет найти способы реализовать своё устремление к макаронам.
Ум не создаёт реальность под какую-то цель. Ум собирает из имеющихся у него устремлений связанную реальность.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Стоп. Давайте начнём с того, что вы переврали цитату из Дхаммапады. Там (в этой цитате) нет слова "камма". Вы опять додумываете за Будду.


Дело не в выборе, а в плодах. И цитату я не переврал. Злодеяние и есть плохая карма и гева это добродетель - тоже карма. Я же уже говорил, что по смыслу это и означает карму.

----------


## Greedy

> Если не секрет, кто это даёт подобные интерпретации работы каммы?


Сейчас я не транслирую чью-то точку зрения. Я обсуждаю.
Есть конструктивная критика, есть примеры из источников, показывающие ошибочность данного подхода - с удовольствием приму к сведению.

----------


## Топпер

> Видимо есть два вида истолкования Тушиты как и Акаништхи http://vbuddisme.ru/wiki/Акаништха/


Видимо от неграмотности кто-то придумал. Изначально на небесах Тусита перерождаются бодхисатты в предпоследней жизни. Там был бодхисаттой Будда Готама, там же пребывает бодхисаттой будущий Будда Меттея. Но видимо кому-то этого показалось мало.

----------

Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Вантус (12.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Где сказано, что бодхисаттвой? "Масло там лучше", мол. Вообще нет никаких гарантий, что маслолюб родится хотя бы завалященьким дэвом.


Тот лама, который умирал не был так сильно привязан к чаю с маслом, но поскольку в момент смерти привязанности или что-то другое усиливается, его эта привязанность проявилась и усилилась и он начал думать а есть ли там такой чай вкусный с маслом и его друг, увидев его мысли, сказал ему что там тоже есть такой чай, только еще вкуснее и он умер и отправился в Тушиту. Не в ту Тушиту, которая мир богов, а в чистую землю Тушиту. Он не собирался в мир богов, а собирался в чистую землю. Это разные миры получается. Мир богов считается крайне неблагоприятным рождением и лама не мог туда устремляться.

----------


## Топпер

> Дело не в выборе, а в плодах. И цитату я не переврал. Злодеяние и есть плохая карма и гева это добродетель - тоже карма. Я же уже говорил, что по смыслу это и означает карму.


Опять вы додумываете за Будду!
Там слова "неделание зла" и "следование добру". Про камму там ничего нет.



> Есть конструктивная критика, есть примеры из источников, показывающие ошибочность данного подхода - с удовольствием приму к сведению.


Ошибочность в том, что вы всё сводите к камме в то время, как по заявлению наших участников, даже в тибетском буддизме к камме всё не сводится.

----------

Ондрий (12.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Видимо от неграмотности кто-то придумал. Изначально на небесах Тусита перерождаются бодхисатты в предпоследней жизни. Там был бодхисаттой Будда Готама, там же пребывает бодхисаттой будущий Будда Меттея. Но видимо кому-то этого показалось мало.


Космология может различаться. В Тхераваде есть идеи Будда-кшетр или бодхисаттва-кшетр? Будда же умер и полностью его поток бытия прекратился. Тогда и земли у него нет. В Махаяне по другому ведь и земли свои есть. Тогда земля Майтрейи могла быть отнесена к сансаре. Но в Ваджраяне это может быть чистая земля.

----------

Сергей Хос (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Опять вы додумываете за Будду!
> Там слова "неделание зла" и "следование добру". Про камму там ничего нет.
> 
> Ошибочность в том, что вы всё сводите к камме в то время, как по заявлению наших участников, даже в тибетском буддизме к камме всё не сводится.


Неделание зла это и есть несовершение плохой кармы. То же самое.

----------


## Топпер

> Космология может различаться. В Тхераваде есть идеи Будда-кшетр или бодхисаттва-кшетр? Будда же умер и полностью его поток бытия прекратился. Тогда и земли у него нет. В Махаяне по другому ведь и земли свои есть. Тогда земля Майтрейи могла быть отнесена к сансаре. Но в Ваджраяне это может быть чистая земля.


Это понятно, что она может различатся. Но генезис же шёл из тхеравадинской космологии. Также, как и чистые земли амидаизма получились из чистых земель тхеравады. Название осталось, а суть потом поменяли.



> Неделание зла это и есть несовершение плохой кармы. То же самое.


Не тоже самое. Неделание зла, это прежде всего правильное мышление. Самма санкапа.

----------


## Greedy

> Ошибочность в том, что вы всё сводите к камме в то время, как по заявлению наших участников, даже в тибетском буддизме к камме всё не сводится.


Обстоятельства, в которые попадает ум, являются каммавипакой?
Я обсуждаю механизм создания каммавипаки. А не механизм её проявления. Ум найдёт среду, в которой она проявится, но для этого в уме она должна сначала появится в виде устремления ума именно к этому состоянию.
Анализ известных соотношений действий и каммавипаки приводит к тому, что ключём является именно понимание того, когда действие считается выполненным.

Средства, позволяющие сгладить кармический плод, также работают с тем, чтобы ослабить связь ума с этим пониманием состояния завершённости действия.

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Так мышление тоже относится к деянию ума. Три вида неблагих деяний относятся к уму, например. Это злонамеренность, алчность и неведение. Это тоже неблагая карма.

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Такое впечатление создается, если весь Канон свести к сутрам Первого поворота.
> В Дхармачакраправартане действительно не утверждает.
> А в вайпулья-сутрах утверждает, да еще как! (пример из Махаяна-махапаринирвана-сутры я приводил еще в самом начале этого треда).


Я подумаю над тем, что вы сказали. Могу сказать только то, что и второй и третий повороты имеют своим основанием первый, а значит не могут ему противоречить. Других аргументов у меня пока нет поэтому умолкаю.

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Обстоятельства, в которые попадает ум, являются каммавипакой?


Не всегда. И сами состояния сознания также не всегда связаны с каммавипакой.



> Я обсуждаю механизм создания каммавипаки. А не механизм её проявления. Ум найдёт среду, в которой она проявится, но для этого в уме она должна сначала появится в виде устремления ума именно к этому состоянию.


Это не обязательно. Совершенно не обязательно. Пример с Буддой, у которого были спинные и головные боли этому подтверждение. Понятно, что устремлений к таким результатам у него не было, а боль тем не менее была.



> Анализ известных соотношений действий и каммавипаки приводит к тому, что ключём является именно понимание того, когда действие считается выполненным.


По большому счёту исполненность действия не отражает реального механизма производства каммы. Это просто на уровне сутты для удобства так оценивают. С т.з. же абсолютной реальности в каждый акт восприятия (т.е. каждые 17 тактов явленного сознания) происходит создание семи импульсов каммы. 



> Средства, позволяющие сгладить кармический плод, также работают с тем, чтобы ослабить связь ума с этим пониманием состояния завершённости действия.


Нет. Они имеют компенсаторный механизм, который или накапливает новую неблагую камму, или не даёт накапливаться ещё большему количеству неблагой каммы. Как например это происходит при завершении злодеяния, когда преступник радуется содеянному. 



> Так мышление тоже относится к деянию ума. Три вида неблагих деяний относятся к уму, например. Это злонамеренность, алчность и неведение. Это тоже неблагая карма.


Злонамеренность и алчность в понимании акусалакамма - это уже конкретные *действия* ума. А ведь сознание не обязательно может быть в состоянии активного производства каммы. Оно может быть просто связано с килесами.

----------

Богдан Б (13.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Это не обязательно. Совершенно не обязательно. Пример с Буддой, у которого были спинные и головные боли этому подтверждение. Понятно, что устремлений к таким результатам у него не было, а боль тем не менее была.


Это созревшие плоды. Эти стремления у него были в прошлых жизнях. И Будда рассказывал истории, по каким причина из прошлых жизней у него в этой жизни тот или иной недуг.




> Нет. Они имеют компенсаторный механизм, который или накапливает новую неблагую камму, или не даёт накапливаться ещё большему количеству неблагой каммы. Как например это происходит при завершении злодеяния, когда преступник радуется содеянному.


Так и я говорю не про отмену, а про ослабление.

Косвенно, всё так или иначе сводится к кармическим плодам.

Человек утонул - это созревший кармический плод.
Он утонул, потому что его смыло волной, пришедшей с горы - здесь нет деятельности ума. Но есть опосредованный плод в виде проживания в горной местности.
Главный кармический плод - утонуть созрел не в окружении каких-то случайных обстоятельств, а в окружении других кармических плодов. Они не обязательно должны были привести к созреванию именно утопления. Но утопление в этих условиях смогло проявится.

И если утопление было одним из направляющих плодов при рождении, то, все остальные, сопутствующие обстоятельства, были собраны не случайно, а из имеющихся кармических плодов, определяющих проживание в местности, где возможно утопление. Оно могло произойти и в других условиях. Если всплыло другое предпочтение по местности, где возможно утопление.

----------


## Топпер

> Это созревшие плоды. Эти стремления у него были в прошлых жизнях. И Будда рассказывал истории, по каким причина из прошлых жизней у него в этой жизни тот или иной недуг.


О чём я и говорю: что плоды зреют по своим правилам, а не по настроениям ума.



> Косвенно, всё так или иначе сводится к кармическим плодам.


Косвенно - это не прямо. 



> Человек утонул - это созревший кармический плод.
> Он утонул, потому что его смыло волной, пришедшей с горы - здесь нет деятельности ума. Но есть опосредованный плод в виде проживания в горной местности.


Здесь скорее погода, из-за которой прошли дожди и в Крымске смыло всех.



> И если утопление было одним из направляющих плодов при рождении, то, все остальные, сопутствующие обстоятельства, были собраны не случайно, а из имеющихся кармических плодов, определяющих проживание в местности, где возможно утопление. Оно могло произойти и в других условиях. Если всплыло другое предпочтение по местности, где возможно утопление.


Конечно не было. При рождении плодом было рождение. А уж случайная смерть точно не каммой рождения определяется.

----------


## Кунсанг

Считается, что все действия ума это карма. Неведение смешивается с остальными клешами и комбинация омрачений достигает числа в 84000 и это все карма. Алчность это карма, алчность смешанная со злостью или с завистью и т.д. Если человек в обмороке, то может карма и не создается, но если о чем-то думает, то это или благая карма либо неблагая, либо смешанное благо с неблагом, либо что-то нейтральное, но всегда есть неведение.  Тонкая привязанность или алчность однако есть даже у очень продвинутых буддистов. То есть карма создается почти во всех случаях мышления. Видим что-то приятное и возникает желание обладать. Простое отсутствие клеш считается благой кармой ума. Отсутствие злонамеренности это благая карма ума. Особой благой кармой ума считается противоположное клешам, злости - любовь, неведению - мудрость.

----------


## Ондрий

Обезьянья шкура..

----------


## Топпер

> Считается, что все действия ума это карма.


Не все. Есть ещё крия. У Арахантов и Будд и вовсе каммы нет. Только крия.



> Неведение смешивается с остальными клешами и комбинация омрачений достигает числа в 84000 и это все карма. Алчность это карма,


Алчность - это одна из дхамм. Сама по себе это ещё не камма. Камму создаёт четана под воздействием алчности.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я подумаю над тем, что вы сказали. Могу сказать только то, что и второй и третий повороты имеют своим основанием первый, а значит не могут ему противоречить. Других аргументов у меня пока нет поэтому умолкаю.


А что думать и гадать? Эти вопросы прямо разъяснены в Лотосовой сутре (есть на русском) и в Махапаринирване (есть на англ).

----------

Пилигрим (12.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не все. Есть ещё крия. У Арахантов и Будд и вовсе каммы нет. Только крия.
> 
> Алчность - это одна из дхамм. Сама по себе это ещё не камма. Камму создаёт четана под воздействием алчности.


Мы обсуждали сансарное. Сама по себе алчность и есть карма. 10 неблагих карм если посмотреть.

----------


## Топпер

> Мы обсуждали сансарное. Сама по себе алчность и есть карма. 10 неблагих карм если посмотреть.


Нет. Камма создаётся четаной. Если воления нет, каммы тоже нет. Просто ненаправленная алчность - это ещё не камма.
10 неблагих - это именно, что 10 неблагих *действий* ума.

----------

Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Вантус (12.03.2013), Ондрий (12.03.2013), Сергей Ч (12.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Нет. Камма создаётся четаной. Если воления нет, каммы тоже нет. Просто ненаправленная алчность - это ещё не камма.
> 10 неблагих - это именно, что 10 неблагих *действий* ума.


А как это ненаправленная алчность? Просто чего-то хочу, не знаю сам?

----------


## Топпер

> А как это ненаправленная алчность? Просто чего-то хочу, не знаю сам?


Например так  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

Но это же действие ума в любом случае получается. Неопределенное желание обладать чем-либо неопределенным, то ли машину хочется, то ли еще-что, например у кого уже все есть и он не знает чего хочет, но хочет еще чего-то. Получается ум совершает действие такое как алчность.

----------


## Ондрий

Кунсанг, когда пишете отсебятину, всегда указывайте "имхо", а не выражайте т.з. Гелуг. И прочтите уж Абхидхармакошу Васубандху, в конце-концов, она вся есть в сети. Возможно, вы найдете там места (и даже целый том!), где описано действие кармы, где описано ее разложение на ментальные импульсы и действия (вербальные и физические), и там вы сможете узнать, что к созреванию приводят только действия, а не помышления. Абхидхарма вайбхашиков - авторитетный текст для Гелуг. Засим я выключаюсь из данной дискуссии, т.к. вы продолжаете упорствовать в своих измышлениях, невзирая на приводимые цитаты.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Кунсанг, когда пишете отсебятину, всегда указывайте "имхо", а не выражайте т.з. Гелуг. И прочтите уж Абхидхармакошу Васубандху, в конце-концов, она вся есть в сети. Возможно, вы найдете там места (и даже целый том!), где описано действие кармы, где описано ее разложение на ментальные импульсы и действия (вербальные и физические), и там вы сможете узнать, что к созреванию приводят только действия, а не помышления. Абхидхарма вайбхашиков - авторитетный текст для Гелуг. Засим я выключаюсь из данной дискуссии, т.к. вы продолжаете упорствовать в своих измышлениях, невзирая на приводимые цитаты.


Ламрим Ламы Цонкапы:

Существуют (1) побуждающая карма и (2) побуждаемая карма.

                    (1) Побуждающая карма

В "Антологии Абхидхармы" сказано:

"Что такое волевой импульс? Это побудитель мысли, действие
ума; - активный фактор, направляющий мысль на благое,
неблагое или нейтральное".


Согласно сказанному, [побуждающая карма] - это действия ума,
психические факторы, влекущие, направляющие сопряженную с
ними мысль на объекты.


                    (2) Побуждаемая карма


- карма тела и речи, вызываемая этими волевыми факторами.
Как говорится в "Сокровищнице" (IV, 1c):

 "Карма - побуждающая и вызываемая;
  побуждающая - это действия ума;
  вызываемая - карма тела и речи".

                        -----------

В "Толковании" наставник Васубандху опроверг тезис
вайбхашиков, что телесная и словесная карма - которую они
подразделяют на информативную и неинформативную*45 -
исключительно физическая; он утверждает, что и она
представляет собой волевые импульсы, [но] возникающие в то
время, когда совершаются [действия] тела и речи. Таким
образом он показывает, что оба вида кармы - это волевые
импульсы*46.

[Какая карма относится к источнику страдания]

Хотя карма, в общем, бывает благой, неблагой и нейтральной,
- [кармой, относящейся к источнику страданий,] могут быть
[лишь] две первые. Из двух [видов] благой кармы -
омраченной и неомраченной - сюда относится омраченная. А из
ее двух [видов] - имеющейся в душе святого и имеющейся в
душе простого существа, такой [кармой является лишь]
последний [вид].

----------


## Ондрий

Не путайте побуждающую карму и следствие от действий. Ментальный импульс не обязательно породит вербальное или физическое действие. Может и не породить. А ваши цитаты о другом.

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Но это же действие ума в любом случае получается. Неопределенное желание обладать чем-либо неопределенным, то ли машину хочется, то ли еще-что, например у кого уже все есть и он не знает чего хочет, но хочет еще чего-то. Получается ум совершает действие такое как алчность.


Если мы говорим о алчности, как акусалакамме, тогда под этим действием подразумевается желание завладеть чужим добром:



> (8) Алчность
> Объект - богатство, имущество других.
> Помысел тройственный:
> (1) Представление - сознание объекта таким, [как есть].
> (2) Клеша - какая-нибудь из трех.
> (3) Намерение - желание сделать [чужое] своим.
> Исполнение - проявление склонности к [осуществлению] задуманного.
> 
> О завершении сказано: "Окончательное решение сделать это своим". То
> есть мысль: "Пусть то богатство и т.п. станет моим".

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не путайте побуждающую карму и следствие от действий. Ментальный импульс не обязательно породит вербальное или физическое действие. Может и не породить. А ваши цитаты о другом.


Я пока о том, что импульсы в уме это тоже карма.

----------



----------


## Кунсанг

> Если мы говорим о алчности, как акусалакамме, тогда под этим действием подразумевается желание завладеть чужим добром:


Правильно в целом, потому что это ведь пока не его вещи о которых он неопределенно желает.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я пока о том, что импульсы в уме это тоже карма.


А как называется способность, позволяющая одни импульсы усиливать, а другие гасить?

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

это уже не тот тезис, который вы изначально упорно защищали - что все есть карма. Мягко так перешли на другую тему.

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А как называется способность, позволяющая одни импульсы усиливать, а другие гасить?


Способность-сила ума, который может одно усилить а другое погасить?

----------


## Кунсанг

> это уже не тот тезис, который вы изначально упорно защищали - что все есть карма. Мягко так перешли на другую тему.


Так это ответ на ваш вопрос.

----------


## Ондрий

Кунсанг, волевые импульсы порождают или не порождают карму. Текущие состояния ума (радость, подавленность, нейтральное) - это карма. Но вызываются они не от кармы, а от условий. А они, в свою очередь, не всегда кармические. Например - погода, это природа. Если сильный ветер сломает дерево и оно ударит меня по голове, я испытаю большую печаль. Но моя карма - именно испытать печаль, а не быть именно ударенным ап дерево. А вы защищали тезис, то именно дерево, а не кочерга и есть карма - т.е. вообще все все абсолютно явления - кармические. Это не так. И хватит на этом.

----------

Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А как называется способность, позволяющая одни импульсы усиливать, а другие гасить?


Воздержание )))))))))))

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Кунсанг, волевые импульсы порождают или не порождают карму. Текущие состояния ума (радость, подавленность, нейтральное) - это карма. Но вызываются они не от кармы, а от условий. А они, в свою очередь, не всегда кармические. Например - погода, это природа. Если сильный ветер сломает дерево и оно ударит меня по голове, я испытаю большую печаль. Но моя карма - именно испытать печаль, а не быть именно ударенным ап дерево. А вы защищали тезис, то именно дерево, а не кочерга и есть карма - т.е. вообще все все абсолютно явления - кармические. Это не так. И хватит на этом.


Отличная аналогия. Надо будет запомнить.

----------

Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Ондрий (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Правильно в целом, потому что это ведь пока не его вещи о которых он неопределенно желает.


Так в этом и разница между "просто алчностью" и алчностью, как акусалакаммой.

----------


## Вантус

Все же, как я понимаю, с чистыми землями все куда сложнее, чем думает Кунсанг. Например, чистые земли материнских тантр находятся в Патале, т.е. глубоко под Землей, но над холодными адами. Хорошее место, красивое, говорят. Чистые земли некоторых тантр находятся, судя по всему, вообще в горячих адах.

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.03.2013), Ондрий (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Все же, как я понимаю, с чистыми землями все куда сложнее, чем думает Кунсанг. Например, чистые земли материнских тантр находятся в Патале, т.е. глубоко под Землей, но над холодными адами. Хорошее место, красивое, говорят. Чистые земли некоторых тантр находятся, судя по всему, вообще в горячих адах.


Судя по всяким туристическим путеводителям - они могут быть везде, да. И такие "локальные" чистые земли будут разрушены с окончанием этой миросистемы (Уддияна, Шабмала и т.д). Надо просто выбирать страны с более стабильной политической и тектонической обстановкой  :Wink:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Кунсанг, волевые импульсы порождают или не порождают карму. Текущее состояние ума (радость, подавленность) - это карма. Но вызываются они не от кармы, а от условий. А они, в свою очередь, не всегда кармические. Например - погода, это природа. Если сильный ветер сломает дерево и оно ударит меня по голове, я испытаю большую печаль. Но моя карма - именно испытать печаль, а не быть именно ударенным ап дерево. А вы защищали тезис, то именно дерево, а не кочерга и есть карма - т.е. вообще все все абсолютно явления - кармические. Это не так. И хватит на этом.


Да, я продолжаю думать что плоды вызваны кармой, это главная причина. И я не путал ее с условиями, это я и раньше говорил, что условия являются сопутствующим фактором и это может быть не дерево а машина и т.д. я согласен с этим. В этом плане, все что мы испытываем это карма, внутреннее наше условие, невозможность встречи с тем плодом, причин для которого мы не создали. Однако если более точным быть, то возможно даже дерево будет связано с вашей кармой. Дерево это как вода и если есть карма утонуть, то при условии наличия воды можно будет утонуть и если вред будет от дерева, то при условии близости дерева может возникнуть такой плод как получить по голове от упавшей ветки допустим. В астрологии много таких вещей, связанных даже с цветом вещей.

----------


## Ондрий

Вы и породы дерева тоже в карму заложите? Ударился дубом или березкой  - да, это очень разная карма))). Не забудьте названия рек, где придется утонуть, а так же GPS-координаты, температуру и химический состав воды, влажность и скорость ветра, глубину затопления.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вы и породы дерева тоже в карму заложите? Ударился дубом или березкой  - да, это очень разная карма)))


Есть 4-й вид созревшего результата называемый преобладающий. Он определяется характером местности рождения. Пустыня, или земля, где садов много, и если дальше рассматривать то и сорта деревьев это ваша будет карма.

----------


## Ондрий

"рождение" не всегда означает "проживание" ))) про миграцию населения слышали?  :Wink:  а про понятие "понаих"?  :Smilie: )

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вы и породы дерева тоже в карму заложите? Ударился дубом или березкой  - да, это очень разная карма))). Не забудьте названия рек, где придется утонуть, а так же GPS-координаты, температуру и химический состав воды, влажность и скорость ветра, глубину затопления.


Если главное условие будет вода, то можно будет утонуть необязательно в одном месте. Это может случиться где угодно. У нас во дворе жили два близнеца и они упали с высоты 5 этажа почти одновременно в разных концах города. Это похожая карма упасть с высоты. ОДин с крыши упал, второй с балкона вывалился. Оба упали на деревья летом и остались живы. Только немного что-то сломали из костей.

----------


## Кунсанг

> "рождение" не всегда означает "проживание" ))) про миграцию населения слышали?  а про понятие "понаих"? )


Этот переезд также кармический и также обусловлен. Поехал в хорошее место - созрела такая-то карма. Механизм главное. Если есть такая-то местность, то вы туда попали тоже в результате созревания кармы.

----------


## Ондрий

А если название местности поменяют? Чтож делать? Написано же в Книге Бытия - и будет проживать он СССР. А потом бац. И приходиться пере-выпускать Книгу с исправлениями.

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А если название местности поменяют? Чтож делать? Написано же в Книге Бытия - и будет проживать он СССР. А потом бац. И приходиться пере-выпускать Книгу с исправлениями.

----------

Ондрий (12.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А если название местности поменяют? Чтож делать? Написано же в Книге Бытия - и будет проживать он СССР. А потом бац. И приходиться пере-выпускать Книгу с исправлениями.


Карма это не предопределение, есть варианты развития событий. Но у кого карма очень сильна это похоже на предопределение. Будда в таком случае может сделать пророчество как в случае с Ламой Цонкапой, когда он будучи мальчиком поднес Будде раковину. Будда ему сказал, что тогда то ты родишься там-то и имя твое такое то будет и ты будешь держателем моей Дхармы. Или какие-то другие пророчества другим людям.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Кунсанг, волевые импульсы порождают или не порождают карму. Текущие состояния ума (радость, подавленность, нейтральное) - это карма. Но вызываются они не от кармы, а от условий. А они, в свою очередь, не всегда кармические. Например - погода, это природа. Если сильный ветер сломает дерево и оно ударит меня по голове, я испытаю большую печаль. Но моя карма - именно испытать печаль, а не быть именно ударенным ап дерево. А вы защищали тезис, то именно дерево, а не кочерга и есть карма - т.е. вообще все все абсолютно явления - кармические. Это не так. И хватит на этом.


 :EEK!:  Классно! Состояния ума оказывается вызываются природой. Пратитьясамутпаду в топку!? 
Тогда вам удара деревом не избежать, все ваши усилия избежать удар, будут волевыми (кармическими), а возможность получить удар, кармой не обусловлена и не зависит ни от каких кармически обусловленных действий. И кто тут детерминист после такого?

----------

Кунсанг (13.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Карма это не предопределение, есть варианты развития событий.


Как же так?  :Smilie:  вы же выше защищали тезис, что карма - это наше всё. А тут уже варианты) Нет уж, будьте последовательны - варианты развития, это тоже карма)))

----------


## Ондрий

> Классно! Состояния ума оказывается вызываются природой. Пратитьясамутпаду в топку!? 
> Тогда вам удара деревом не избежать, все ваши усилия избежать удар, будут волевыми (кармическими), а возможность получить удар, кармой не обусловлена и не зависит ни от каких кармически обусловленных действий. И кто тут детерминист после такого?


Вы вообще поняли, о чем было написано?

----------


## Нико

Можно один маленький вопрос не совсем по теме? Писание сообщений в БФ -- это свобода воли или карма?

----------


## Ондрий

> Можно один маленький вопрос не совсем по теме? Писание сообщений в БФ -- это свобода воли или карма?


Для многих - проклятие. Особенно чтение. )))

----------

Леонид Ш (12.03.2013), Сергей Хос (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Для многих - проклятие. Особенно чтение. )))


А кто руку движет -- нажать на кнопку?

----------


## Ондрий

Четана, вестимо.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вы вообще поняли, о чем было написано?


Я да. А вы?

----------


## Ондрий

всегда радуюсь оптимизму.

----------


## Пилигрим

> всегда радуюсь оптимизму.


Даже когда нет оснований? Это карма.

----------


## Greedy

> О чём я и говорю: что плоды зреют по своим правилам, а не по настроениям ума.


Я рассматривал механизм не созревания плода, а зарождения семени из которого вырастет плод.

В приведённом примере алчности, именно окончательный помысел "пусть вот это будет моим" является тем, что зарождает семя будущей кармы.

----------


## Greedy

> Кунсанг, волевые импульсы порождают или не порождают карму. Текущие состояния ума (радость, подавленность, нейтральное) - это карма. Но вызываются они не от кармы, а от условий. А они, в свою очередь, не всегда кармические. Например - погода, это природа. Если сильный ветер сломает дерево и оно ударит меня по голове, я испытаю большую печаль. Но моя карма - именно испытать печаль, а не быть именно ударенным ап дерево. А вы защищали тезис, то именно дерево, а не кочерга и есть карма - т.е. вообще все все абсолютно явления - кармические. Это не так. И хватит на этом.


Странное ограничение.
Ок. Пусть кармический плод - испытать печаль. Условия проявления этого плода - упавшее на голову дерево.
Но почему испытать печаль - это кармический плод, а ощутить удар по голове - не кармический?
А если ощутить удар по голове - это кармический плод, то почему воспринять падающее дерево - не кармический?

По какому принципу делятся переживания ума: это чувствование кармическое, а это чувствование (восприятие дерева глазами - это чувствование) - не кармическое?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Как же так?  вы же выше защищали тезис, что карма - это наше всё. А тут уже варианты) Нет уж, будьте последовательны - варианты развития, это тоже карма)))


Я говорил, что все обусловлено кармой, все ощущения есть кармические плоды, при этом нет строгого предопределения и все варианты это правильно тоже карма. При наличии подходящих условий созревает та или иная карма. Есть у нас карма допустим, чтобы на нас дерево упало, пока дерева рядом нет, она не проявляется. Если появились рядом деревья готовые упасть и у нас возникает импульс бежать туда поближе, бац - дерево на голову падает. Все происходит в рамках имеющейся у нас кармы. Так что снова все карма.

----------


## Ондрий

Вот поэтому в дхармацентры я и перестал ходить.

----------

Сергей Хос (13.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Похоже что у Германна есть преемник. Как удивителен мир

----------

Денис Евгеньев (13.03.2013), Ондрий (13.03.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Я уже говорил, что если не все, что ощущает человек, это не его кармические плоды, тогда Учение Будды о карме можно отложить в сторону. Нет смысла следовать добродетели и отвергать недобродетель. Странно, что некоторые форумчане не слышали такого о карме. Как удивителен мир. Во всех ощущениях главная причина это обладание внутри кармой - причиной это испытать. Все остальное это внешние второстепенные факторы. Даже ощущение ветерка говорится, прохладный приятный ветерок в жару это проявление благой кармы. Поскольку кармы много и созревает она при подходящих условиях, нет строгой предопределенности. Все это зависит от множества факторов.

----------


## Топпер

> Похоже что у Германна есть преемник. Как удивителен мир


Возможно это складывается новая школа.

----------

Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Денис Евгеньев (13.03.2013), Леонид Ш (13.03.2013), Ондрий (13.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Даже ощущение ветерка говорится, прохладный приятный ветерок в жару это проявление благой кармы. Поскольку кармы много и созревает она при подходящих условиях, нет строгой предопределенности. Все это зависит от множества факторов.


Про ветерок - это ерунда. Ветер обусловлен погодой, а не каммой.

----------

Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Ондрий (13.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Про ветерок - это ерунда. Ветер обусловлен погодой, а не каммой.


При появлении внешнего условия такого как ветерок, вы испытываете приятную прохладу и это переживание есть созревший плод вашей благой кармы. Можно попасть в горячий ад, и там погода будет также связана с вашей кармой. Иначе противоречие, в ад я попал согласно одной карме, но вот погода в аду это не моя карма. Вы меня понимаете? То есть окружение это тоже часть вашей кармы, погода, место, люди и т.д.

----------


## Топпер

> При появлении внешнего условия такого как ветерок, вы испытываете приятную прохладу и это переживание есть созревший плод вашей благой кармы. Можно попасть в горячий ад, и там погода будет также связана с вашей кармой. Иначе противоречие, в ад я попал согласно одной карме, но вот погода в аду это не моя карма. Вы меня понимаете? То есть окружение это тоже часть вашей кармы, погода, место, люди и т.д.


Окружение работает по своим собственным законам, а не по законам вашей каммы. Ваша камма только в том, что вы попали именно в это место. Вы эту разницу улавливаете?

Например, в армии вас отправили в энскую воинскую часть. То, что вы попали именно в неё - ваша камма. Но то, что часть функционирует по своим законам, что в ней есть специально обученные люди начиная от командира части и заканчивая последним каптёрщиком - это уже заслуга не вашей каммы, а соответствующих приказов и устава внутренней службы.

----------

Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Ондрий (13.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вот поэтому в дхармацентры я и перестал ходить.


Все происходит наоборот всегда, кому было бы хорошо ходить в Дхармацентры, туда не ходят, кому не так надобно там быть, часто там находятся.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Окружение работает по своим собственным законам, а не по законам вашей каммы. Ваша камма только в том, что вы попали именно в это место. Вы эту разницу улавливаете?


Не только, вы пример с адом не поняли. Эта постоянная невыносимая жара в горячем аду, это результат и вашей кармы. Поскольку не только попадание но и пребывание зависят от кармы. Иначе противоречие, попасть в ад я попал, а то, что тысячу лет промучился от жары, так это погода там такая.

----------


## Топпер

> Не только, вы пример с адом не поняли. Эта постоянная невыносимая жара в горячем аду, это результат и вашей кармы. Поскольку не только попадание но и пребывание зависят от кармы. Иначе противоречие, попасть в ад я попал, а то, что тысячу лет промучился от жары, так это погода там такая.


Естественно погода такая. На то это и ад. Пребывание зависит от срока жизни. Срок жизни определяется в момент вхождения в соответствующую локу.

----------

Богдан Б (13.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Естественно погода такая. На то это и ад. Пребывание зависит от срока жизни. Срок жизни определяется в момент вхождения в соответствующую локу.


Я имел в виду не продолжительность жизни, а само пребывание, на ощущения в горячем аду влияет в основном невыносимо жаркая погода. Эти ощущения имеют причиной неблагую карму прошлого, которая созрела в такой плод как страдать от жары. По вашему же это просто погода такая в аду и от кармы индивида не зависит. Здесь настолько неправильной выглядит ваша теория, что дальше уже нет смысла продолжать.

----------


## Топпер

> Я имел в виду не продолжительность жизни, а само пребывание, на ощущения в горячем аду влияет в основном невыносимо жаркая погода. Эти ощущения имеют причиной неблагую карму прошлого, которая созрела в такой плод как страдать от жары.


Эти ощущения имеют своей природой, в основном, жаркую адскую погоду и второй причиной - истязание от слуг ада.
А камма прошлого здесь задействована очень косвенно. Только тем, что живое существо оказалось в аду.



> По вашему же это просто погода такая в аду и от кармы индивида не зависит. Здесь настолько неправильной выглядит ваша теория, что дальше уже нет смысла продолжать.


Ещё раз внимательно читаем не "мою теорию", а "теорию Будды". Там русским по белому написано.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Окружение работает по своим собственным законам, а не по законам вашей каммы. Ваша камма только в том, что вы попали именно в это место. Вы эту разницу улавливаете?
> 
> Например, в армии вас отправили в энскую воинскую часть. То, что вы попали именно в неё - ваша камма. Но то, что часть функционирует по своим законам, что в ней есть специально обученные люди начиная от командира части и заканчивая последним каптёрщиком - это уже заслуга не вашей каммы, а соответствующих приказов и устава внутренней службы.


Это называется коллективная карма или то, что создалось благодаря карме многих. Строго говоря, нет одной коллективной кармы, карма у каждого своя. Но как отдельные ады созданы схожей кармой многих существ так и законы в армии это карма многих существ. Создавшие одинаковую карму испытывают потом похожие результаты и вэтом смысле можно говорить о коллективной карме. Как ад алкоголиков, такой тоже есть. Там собираются с похожей алкоголической кармой.

----------


## Топпер

> Это называется коллективная карма или то, что создалось благодаря карме многих. Строго говоря, нет одной коллективной кармы, карма у каждого своя.


Да, коллективной нет.



> Но как отдельные ады созданы схожей кармой многих существ так и законы в армии это карма многих существ.


Нет. Ады не созданы каммой живых существ. Они существуют в силу мировых законов, а не каммы.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Эти ощущения имеют своей природой, в основном, жаркую адскую погоду и второй причиной - истязание от слуг ада.
> А камма прошлого здесь задействована очень косвенно. Только тем, что живое существо оказалось в аду.


По этой теории можно родиться человеком, а остальное что происходит в его жизни, имеет к его карме отдаленное отношение.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Нет. Ады не созданы каммой живых существ. Они существуют в силу мировых законов, а не каммы.


Нет, везде в теории буддизма пишут, что все многообразие миров создано кармой живых существ.

----------


## Sadhak

> Что бы человек ни испытывал - удовольствие, боль, или ни-удовольствие-ни-боль - всё это полностью обусловлено тем, что было сделано [им] прежде. Что Учитель Готама скажет на это?


Это же сколько этот человек должен был всего в прошлом переделать, чтобы так обусловить этим все его окружающее? "Гвозди бы делать из этих людей, крепче бы не было в мире гвоздей!"  :Smilie: .

----------

Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет. Ады не созданы каммой живых существ. Они существуют *в силу мировых законов*, а не каммы.


Приехали!
Сказать "в силу мировых законов" или "по божественному промыслу" - не велика разница ))))

----------


## Топпер

> По этой теории можно родиться человеком, а остальное что происходит в его жизни, имеет к его карме отдаленное отношение.


В целом - да. Правда бывает ещё и созревание дополнительных камм. Тогда они могут влиять. Например преждевременная смерть может быть вызвана созреванием мощной негативной каммы.



> Нет, везде в теории буддизма пишут, что все многообразие миров создано кармой живых существ.


Не везде, а в источниках основанных на Абхидхармакоше Васубандху. Но для нас это не авторитетный источник.

----------

Богдан Б (13.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Приехали!
> Сказать "в силу мировых законов" или "по божественному промыслу" - не велика разница ))))


Велика. Миром управляет пять законов, только один из которых камма-нияма. Ады же создаются в силу Дхамма-ниямы.

----------

Bob (13.03.2013), Богдан Б (13.03.2013)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Эти ощущения имеют своей природой, в основном, жаркую адскую погоду и второй причиной - истязание от слуг ада.
> А камма прошлого здесь задействована очень косвенно. Только тем, что живое существо оказалось в аду.
> 
> Ещё раз внимательно читаем не "мою теорию", а "теорию Будды". Там русским по белому написано.


Читаем и думаем.
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------


## Топпер

> Читаем и думаем.
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm


Это вы о чём?

----------


## Greedy

СН 36.21 говорит о причинах возникновения ощущений.
Ощущения *возникают из-за* желчи, слизи, ветров, комбинации, погоды. неухоженности, жестоком обращении и результатах кармы.

Сам вопрос поставлен следующим образом:
Что бы человек ни испытывал - удовольствие, боль, или ни-удовольствие-ни-боль - всё это *полностью обусловлено* тем, что было сделано [им] прежде.

Будда разумно указывает на то, что обусловлено не полностью. Ощущение могут происходить из-за восьми причин. А не только из-за предыдущих деяний.

Но вопрос в этой теме несколько иной.
Ни чем обсусловлены ощущения, а являются ли ощущения плодом кармы? Есть ли ощущения, которые не плод кармы?
Т.е. эти восемь причин позволяют карме проявится или карма проявляется только тогда, когда причиной проявления выступает другой результат кармы?

----------

Кунсанг (13.03.2013), Сергей Ч (13.03.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Но вопрос в этой теме несколько иной.
> Ни чем обсусловлены ощущения, а являются ли ощущения плодом кармы? Есть ли ощущения, которые не плод кармы?


Например, если вы сами себя колете иглой, чем будут вызваны болевые ощущения? Понятно, что не вашей каммой, а вашим сознанием.



> Т.е. эти восемь причин позволяют карме проявится или карма проявляется только тогда, когда причиной проявления выступает другой результат кармы?


В сутте же Будда говорит "возникают по причине....", а не "камма *проявляется* по восьми причинам"

----------


## Кунсанг

Я нашел два альтернативных перевода этой сутры на английском. В предисловии к одному говорится:

SN 36.21 PTS: S iv 230 CDB ii 1278 
Sivaka Sutta: To Sivaka 
translated from the Pali by 
Thanissaro Bhikkhu
© 2005–2013
Alternate translation: Nyanaponika

Translator's note: Some people have interpreted this sutta as stating that there are many experiences that cannot be explained by the principle of kamma. A casual glance of the alternative factors here — drawn from the various causes for pain that were recognized in the medical treatises of his time — would seem to support this conclusion. However, if we compare this list with his definition of old kamma in SN 35.145, we see that many of the alternative causes are actually the result of past actions. Those that aren't are the result of new kamma. For instance, MN 101 counts asceticism — which produces pain in the immediate present — under the factor harsh treatment. The point here is that old and new kamma do not override other causal factors operating in the universe — such as those recognized by the physical sciences — but instead find their expression within those factors. A second point is that some of the influences of past kamma can be mitigated in the present — a disease caused by bile, for instance, can be cured by medicine that brings the bile back to normal. Similarly with the mind: suffering caused by physical pain can be ended by understanding and abandoning the attachment that led to that suffering. In this way, the Buddha's teaching on kamma avoids determinism and opens the way for a path of practice focused on eliminating the causes of suffering in the here and now.

----------

Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я нашел два альтернативных перевода этой сутры на английском. В предисловии к одному говорится:


Это мнение монаха. С т.з. Абхидхаммы не все дхаммы появляются в виде каммавипаки. Про 24 причины я вам уже писал. Камма - только одно из них. Поэтому с мнением преподобного я согласится не могу. Оно противоречит Абхидхамме.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Например, если вы сами себя колете иглой, чем будут вызваны болевые ощущения? Понятно, что не вашей каммой, а вашим сознанием.


Изначальной причиной является карма, плодом которой стало тело, испытывающее физическую боль.

----------


## Кунсанг

Он объясняет, что одна указанная внешняя причина такая как аскетизм уже сама по себе является плодом прошлой кармы.

----------


## Greedy

> В сутте же Будда говорит "возникают по причине....", а не "камма *проявляется* по восьми причинам"


Рассматривается не вопрос, не по какой причине возникают ощущения, а являются ли сами ощущения плодом кармы




> Например, если вы сами себя колете иглой, чем будут вызваны болевые ощущения?


Боль будет всегда при этом воздействии, или только у того, у кого есть карма испытывать боль?
Здесь работает пример с разным ощущением воды для людей, богов и претов.  Можно заявлять, что употребление воды утоляет жажду. Но если расширить диапазон существ, включив существ с фундаментальными отличиями в карме, то на всех существ употребление воды будет приводить к разным ощущениям.
Но сам факт, что ощущения вызываются водой, останется.

----------


## Топпер

> Изначальной причиной является карма, плодом которой стало тело, испытывающее физическую боль.


Причиной конкретной боли становится ваше решение уколоть себя. А ввергающая камма - это очень далеко в прошлом. Когда тело создавалось.

----------


## Топпер

> Он объясняет, что одна указанная внешняя причина такая как аскетизм уже сама по себе является плодом прошлой кармы.


Она может явится и плодом вашего желания в этой жизни.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Она может явится и плодом вашего желания в этой жизни.


А желание откуда взялось? Оттуда?

----------


## Топпер

> Рассматривается не вопрос, не по какой причине возникают ощущения, а являются ли сами ощущения плодом кармы


Не думаю так.



> Боль будет всегда при этом воздействии, или только у того, у кого есть карма испытывать боль?


Всегда, когда есть контакт.



> Здесь работает пример с разным ощущением воды для людей, богов и претов.


Это байка. Не знаю откуда она пошла, но к реальному буддизму она отношения не имеет.

----------

Богдан Б (13.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А желание откуда взялось? Оттуда?


Не обязательно. Относя *возникновение желания* на созревание прошлой каммы вы вводите 100% детерминизм. За что вас здесь и критикуют. 
Каммавипака не обладает активной порождающей силой. Она не может вызывать желание.

----------

Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Сергей Хос (13.03.2013), Сергей Ч (13.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Всегда, когда есть контакт.


Если сознание ушло в дхьяну, то коли-не коли тело медитирующего, сознание боли не испытает. А всё потому, что дхьяна является препятствующим фактором для проявления плодов кармы.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Он объясняет, что одна указанная внешняя причина такая как аскетизм уже сама по себе является плодом прошлой кармы.


Если признать, что все действия являются плодом кармы, то это чистой воды детерминизм получается. На самом деле это не так.  Даже самая плохая карма не может непосредственно и с необходимостью заставить человека впадать в гнев или страсть, совершать неблагие поступки и т.д. Наше поведение кармично личшь в том смысле, что действия, совершенные нами в прошлом, стремятся вновь и вновь воспроизводиться через отпечатки в сознании, оставленными прошлыми деяниями. Это проявляются в виде склонностей человека либо ко злу, либо же к благу. Но сами деяния не являются плодом кармы. 
Всё таки мы способны управлять своим поведением. Прилагая определенные усилия, мы способны осознавать и контролировать этот процесс, то есть сделать наше поведение до той или иной степени сознательным. И эта энергия нашей осознанности, проявляющаяся через поведение на уровне тела, речи и ума, способна изменить материальный уровень нашего существования, перебороть те негативные тенденции, которые исходят со стороны кармы.

"Монахи! Отбросьте неумелые качества. Есть возможность отбросить неумелые качества. Если бы не было возможности отбросить неумелые качества, то я бы не говорил вам поступить так… но поскольку неумелые качества можно отбросить, то так я и говорю вам…"

----------

Bob (13.03.2013), Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Дубинин (13.03.2013), Ритл (13.03.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013), Федор Ф (13.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Если сознание ушло в дхьяну, то коли-не коли тело медитирующего, сознание боли не испытает. А всё потому, что дхьяна является препятствующим фактором для проявления плодов кармы.


Потому, что нет контакта. Камма здесь ни при чём.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не обязательно. Относя *возникновение желания* на созревание прошлой каммы вы вводите 100% детерминизм. За что вас здесь и критикуют.


Откуда же возникло в уме желание как не из прошлой кармы? Любые импульсы это карма, и далее, возникшее желание одновременно и плод и причина кармическая. Заключает в себе и результат прошлого и заложение новой причины. Гнев вызван прошлой кармой и в то же время является новой причиной.

----------


## Greedy

> Если признать, что все *действия являются плодом кармы*, то это чистой воды детерминизм получается.


Правильно, ни все действия являются плодом кармы, а все ощущения являются плодом кармы.

Все действия являются плодом кармы - это одно из крайних воззрений джайнизма, которые с кармой борются радикальным недеянием.

Будда же определил закон кармы следующим образом.
Любое (благое, неблагое, нейтральное) действие, ведущее к благому будет переживаться как благоприятное чувствование.
Любое действие, ведуще к неблагому, будет переживаться как неблагоприятное чувствование.
Любое действие, ведущее к нейтральному, будет переживаться как нейтральное чувствование.

----------

Кунсанг (13.03.2013), Ритл (13.03.2013), Сергей Ч (13.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Ну наконец-то, вот про это и шла речь.

----------


## Топпер

> Откуда же возникло в уме желание как не из прошлой кармы? Любые импульсы это карма


Нет. 
И я уже не знаю, как вам ещё объяснить этот момент. Вам же представители разных буддийских школ об этом пишут.
Если бы все наши желания были бы обусловлены прошлой каммой, то у нас не было бы возможности выбирать. Вор всегда бы только воровал потому, что из неблагих действий не могли бы вырасти благие плоды. 
Ваша же идея насчёт некой смены разных камм также не состоятельна потому, что таким разным каммам (белым и чёрным) просто неоткуда было бы взяться. Если кто-либо начал делать только злые поступки, он бы их и и делал всегда.



> и далее, возникшее желание одновременно и плод и причина кармическая. Заключает в себе и результат прошлого и заложение новой причины. *Гнев вызван прошлой кармой* и в то же время является новой причиной.


*Это полностью неправильная, небуддийская идея*. 
Притом не просто слегка неправильная, а полностью противоречащая азам буддизма.

----------

Bob (13.03.2013), Ашвария (13.03.2013), Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Ондрий (13.03.2013), Сергей Хос (13.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Потому, что нет контакта. Камма здесь ни при чём.


Как нет контакта?
Орган осязания есть? Есть. Объект осязания есть? Есть. Контакт между органом осязания и объектом осязания есть? Есть.
Сознание есть? Есть. Тело медитирующего, это не мёртвое тело.
Но вот чувствования не возникнет, потому что есть препятствующий чувствованию фактор - дхьяна, так как в ней ум полностью поглощён этим специфическим чувствованием, и ни на что не отвлекается.

----------


## Кунсанг

У нас очень много кармы, поэтому мы можем выбирать.

----------


## Ондрий

> У нас очень много *кармы*, поэтому мы можем *выбирать*.


эта пять!  :Kiss:

----------

Bob (13.03.2013), Нико (13.03.2013), Сергей Хос (13.03.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Как нет контакта?
> Орган осязания есть? Есть. Объект осязания есть? Есть. Контакт между органом осязания и объектом осязания есть? Есть.


Нет. Контакта между органом и сознанием нет. Собственно говоря, для этого и пытаются заниматься медитацией, чтобы можно было путём сосредоточения на одном объекте исключить из контакта все остальные.



> Но вот чувствования не возникнет, потому что есть препятствующий чувствованию фактор - дхьяна, так как в ней ум полностью поглощён этим специфическим чувствованием, и ни на что не отвлекается.


И джхана эта вызывана не каммическими причинами (ибо в этом случае это означало бы спонтанное впадение в кататонический ступор), а вполне себе волевыми усилиями практика.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.03.2013), Федор Ф (13.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> У нас очень много кармы, поэтому мы можем выбирать.


Так этого "очень много" не могло бы даже теоретически появится, если следовать вашим взглядам. Копилось бы просто "очень много" однотипной каммы. У злодеев - злодейской, у добряков - добряковской.


А выбор - это тоже получается отдельная камма? Если выбор это плод каммы, тогда и выбора то получается нет. А есть только иллюзия выбора, а на самом деле это просто очередная камма созрела.

----------

Федор Ф (13.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У нас очень много кармы, поэтому мы можем выбирать.


Сами не видите противоречия с тем, что вы говорили раньше?
Вы же утверждали, что выбора нет вовсе. Какая разница, много кармы или мало?

----------

Pema Sonam (13.03.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013), Федор Ф (13.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Сами не видите противоречия с тем, что вы говорили раньше?
> Вы же утверждали, что выбора нет вовсе. Какая разница, много кармы или мало?


Вы мне покажите где я говорил что выбора нет вовсе.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ум полностью поглощён этим специфическим чувствованием, и ни на что не отвлекается.


Это и называется "нет контакта". В йоге это isolation, viveka, dben pa.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.03.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Правильно, ни все действия являются плодом кармы, а все ощущения являются плодом кармы.


Безусловно, о способе связи кармы и ощущений можно  сказать, что плохая карма проявляется в страдании, а хорошая – в наслаждении и бесстрастии. Но вряд ли можно сказать, что ВСЕ ощущения являются плодом кармы. Например когда человек плачет, то в целом это может быть из-за действия закона читта-ниямы, как в случае с умственными состояниями радости или печали, или же это может произойти из-за работы уту-ниямы (физических законов), как, например, в случае, когда дым попал в глаза.

----------

Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> эта пять!


Да, у нас в уме кармически возникает очень много импульсов. Одни благие, другие неблагие. Но благодаря различению мы может одни импульсы отвергнуть, а другие принять и это и будет осознанным выбором.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы мне покажите где я говорил что выбора нет вовсе.


Вы говорили, что все определяется причинами. А это и значит "нет выбора".
Например, шар на биллиардном поле не выбирает, куда ему катиться, хоть движение и сложное. Здесь все определяют только причины.
Если поступки человека определяются только причинами (как и в случае билл. шара), значит, выбора нет вовсе.

----------

Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Контакта между органом и сознанием нет.


Это какой-то самостоятельный термин.
Мне известен контакт, как соединение органа восприятия и объекта восприятия, в результате которого рождается сознание соответствующей сферы.
Либо не рождается, если нет внимания к контакту.




> И джхана эта вызывана не каммическими причинами (ибо в этом случае это означало бы спонтанное впадение в кататонический ступор), а вполне себе волевыми усилиями практика.


Нейтральное чувствование джханы (плод действия) вызвано соответствующим действием. В этом и заключается закон действия (кармы).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да, у нас в уме кармически возникает очень много импульсов. Одни благие, другие неблагие. Но благодаря различению мы может одни импульсы отвергнуть, а другие принять и это и будет осознанным выбором.


Есть две возможности:
1. Этот выбор* строго предопределен* предшествующей причиной, и значит выбора на самом деле нет
2. Этот выбор *не предопределен* предшествующей причиной, и тогда возникает вопрос, какой силой он совершается.

----------

Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вы говорили, что все определяется причинами. А это и значит "нет выбора".
> Например, шар на биллиардном поле не выбирает, куда ему катиться, хоть движение и сложное. Здесь все определяют только причины.
> Если поступки человека определяются только причинами (как и в случае билл. шара), значит, выбора нет вовсе.


Я говорил что беспричинно ничего не возникает. И главная причина всех наших ощущений имеет свои причины в нашей карме. При подходящих условиях эта причина проявляется как результат. Я одно и то же пишу на нескольких страницах.

----------


## Greedy

> Например когда человек плачет, то в целом это может быть из-за действия закона читта-ниямы, как в случае с умственными состояниями радости или печали, или же это может произойти из-за работы уту-ниямы (физических законов), как, например, в случае, когда дым попал в глаза.


Физически будет один процесс, а чувствование будет разное. В одном случае будет радость, в другом - печаль, в третьем - щипота. Вот это чувствование - это кармический плод.

----------


## Нико

> Гнев вызван прошлой кармой и в то же время является новой причиной.





> Это полностью неправильная, небуддийская идея.
> Притом не просто слегка неправильная, а полностью противоречащая азам буддизма.


А почему неправильная и небуддийская? Гнев -- разве не клеша, которая у нас была с безначальности? Когда мы гневаемся по привычке, то создаём карму (камму) гневаться снова.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Если признать, что все действия являются плодом кармы, то это чистой воды детерминизм получается. На самом деле это не так.  Даже самая плохая карма не может непосредственно и с необходимостью заставить человека впадать в гнев или страсть, совершать неблагие поступки и т.д. Наше поведение кармично личшь в том смысле, что действия, совершенные нами в прошлом, стремятся вновь и вновь воспроизводиться через отпечатки в сознании, оставленными прошлыми деяниями. Это проявляются в виде склонностей человека либо ко злу, либо же к благу. Но сами деяния не являются плодом кармы. 
> Всё таки мы способны управлять своим поведением. Прилагая определенные усилия, мы способны осознавать и контролировать этот процесс, то есть сделать наше поведение до той или иной степени сознательным. И эта энергия нашей осознанности, проявляющаяся через поведение на уровне тела, речи и ума, способна изменить материальный уровень нашего существования, перебороть те негативные тенденции, которые исходят со стороны кармы.
> 
> "Монахи! Отбросьте неумелые качества. Есть возможность отбросить неумелые качества. Если бы не было возможности отбросить неумелые качества, то я бы не говорил вам поступить так… но поскольку неумелые качества можно отбросить, то так я и говорю вам…"


Логика детермениста: склонность к злодеяниям есть, но сами злодеяния не зависят от того есть она или нет, т.е. даже если совсем нет склонности  злодеяния будут все равно. Сергей вы вешаете своих детерменистских собак на других. Карма не воздаяние за грехи, но всегда альтернативный выбор,только то что кармически обусловлено возможно либо продолжить либо прекратить. И не стоит протаскивать мысль о том что все обусловлено только кармой, на этом здесь никто не настаивает. Разговор ведется о том что без кармы ничего не возникает и для нас это важно, что бы понять, что для достижения освобождения необходимо перестать продуцировать карму, а не укреплять падающие на голову деревья.

----------


## Топпер

> Это какой-то самостоятельный термин.
> Мне известен контакт, как соединение органа восприятия и объекта восприятия, в результате которого рождается сознание соответствующей сферы.
> Либо не рождается, если нет внимания к контакту.


Точнее в суттах Будда говорит, что по причине органа и объекта возникает соответствующее сознание. Встреча этих трёх есть контакт.



> Нейтральное чувствование джханы (плод действия) вызвано соответствующим действием. В этом и заключается закон действия (кармы).


Честно говоря, вообще не понял данной фразы. Что за "нейтральное чувствование джханы"?

----------


## Кунсанг

> *Это полностью неправильная, небуддийская идея*. 
> Притом не просто слегка неправильная, а полностью противоречащая азам буддизма.


Вы не соглашаетесь даже с ученым монахом Тхеравады Ньянапоника Тхерой.

----------


## Топпер

> Я говорил что беспричинно ничего не возникает. И главная причина всех наших ощущений имеет свои причины в нашей карме. При подходящих условиях эта причина проявляется как результат. Я одно и то же пишу на нескольких страницах.


Ранее вы писали, что *все* причины, а не только главная причина.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я говорил что беспричинно ничего не возникает. И главная причина всех наших ощущений имеет свои причины в нашей карме. При подходящих условиях эта причина проявляется как результат. Я одно и то же пишу на нескольких страницах.


Вот это и значит "выбора нет вовсе".
Главная причина - карма, и она проявляется как результат. Где тут выбор?

----------

Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А почему неправильная и небуддийская? Гнев -- разве не клеша, которая у нас была с безначальности? Когда мы гневаемся по привычке, то создаём карму (камму) гневаться снова.


Гнев - это такое состояние, когда человек злится. Злится, конечно, по причине наличия соответствующей килесы. Но килесы - это не плод каммы. Они плод авидджжи. У Кунсанга же получается так, что возникновение гнева обусловлено прошлой каммой.

----------

Богдан Б (14.03.2013), Ондрий (13.03.2013), Сергей Ч (13.03.2013), Федор Ф (13.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Физически будет один процесс, а чувствование будет разное. В одном случае будет радость, в другом - печаль, в третьем - щипота. Вот это чувствование - это кармический плод.


Дым попавший в глаза не является плодом кармы, также как и щипота, вызванная дымом. )

----------

Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Вы не соглашаетесь даже с ученым монахом Тхеравады Ньянапоника Тхерой.


Где Ньянапоника высказывал идею, что гнев происходит по причине прошлой каммы?

----------

Сергей Ч (13.03.2013), Федор Ф (13.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Гнев - это такое состояние, когда человек злится. Злится, конечно, по причине наличия соответствующей килесы. Но килесы - это не плод каммы. Они плод авидджжи. У Кунсанга же получается так, что возникновение гнева обусловлено прошлой каммой.


А, если с этой точки зрения. Гнев, как килеса, обусловлен неведением, конечно. Просто неведение приводит к карме (действиям).

----------

Сергей Ч (13.03.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вот это и значит "выбора нет вовсе".
> Главная причина - карма, и она проявляется как результат. Где тут выбор?


Да, допустим, гнев, полностью как результат он может проявиться при нескольких условиях, но если мы исключим сами эти условия, то гнев не возникнет. Допустим, мы знаем, что места такие как родина способствуют проявлению гнева к врагам спонтанно. Тогда мы уходим из родных мест и гнева уже не возникает. Это советует Нгулчу Бхадра в 37 практиках.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Где Ньянапоника высказывал идею, что гнев происходит по причине прошлой каммы?


Я не про гнев, вы выше высказывали несогласие что его комментарии противоречат Абхидхарме.

----------


## Greedy

> Честно говоря, вообще не понял данной фразы. Что за "нейтральное чувствование джханы"?


То чувствование, которое сопровождает джхану.

Закон кармы прост до безобразия, если заменить туземное слово карма на то, что оно означает, - действие.

Любое действие, ведущее к благому/..., переживается как благоприятное/... чувствование.
Любое действие, ведущее к благому/..., воплощается в результат действия.

И тут мы дискутируем на тему, что является этим результатом действия.
Другое действие в качестве результата действия разумно было отброшено, так как ведёт к детерминизму и невозможности что-либо изменить.

Я придерживаюсь позиции Асанги (который цитирует какую-то из сутт), что результатом действия является чувствование.

----------

Дубинин (13.03.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Разговор ведется о том что без кармы ничего не возникает и для нас это важно, что бы понять, что для достижения освобождения необходимо перестать продуцировать карму, а не укреплять падающие на голову деревья.


Что значит без кармы ничего не возникает? Очень много чего возникает. Например деревья. ) Для нас важно понять, что без кармы не возникает перерождения. Вот и всё.

----------

Богдан Б (14.03.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Дым попавший в глаза не является плодом кармы, также как и щипота, вызванная дымом. )


С дымом - соглашусь.
Про щипоту - обоснуйте.

----------


## Топпер

> Я не про гнев, вы выше высказывали несогласие что его комментарии противоречат Абхидхарме.


В том виде, как это взято из контекста - противоречат. Конечно для полного прояснения картины с ним нужно было бы пообщаться, но сейчас это уже невозможно.

----------


## Кунсанг

> А, если с этой точки зрения. Гнев, как килеса, обусловлен неведением, конечно. Просто неведение приводит к карме (действиям).


Гнев также обусловлен своим предыдущим гневом. Третий вид результата - _результат по опыту_ в случае гнева, это склоннность к гневу.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> С дымом - соглашусь.
> Про щипоту - обоснуйте.


А что тут обосновывать? Причиной щипоты в данном случае является дым, а не прошлые деяния.

----------

Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А что тут обосновывать? Причиной щипоты в данном случае является дым, а не прошлые деяния.


Тогда в аду ощущения возьмем. Это просто огонь сожрал мое тело или просто погода такая в аду как выше Топпер говорил.

----------


## Топпер

> То чувствование, которое сопровождает джхану.
> 
> Закон кармы прост до безобразия, если заменить туземное слово карма на то, что оно означает, - действие.
> 
> Любое действие, ведущее к благому/..., переживается как благоприятное/... чувствование.


Это не совсем верно. Не любое действие, а действие посредством четаны и основанное на мирских видах сознания (связанных с неполным отсутствием авидджжи).



> Я придерживаюсь позиции Асанги (который цитирует какую-то из сутт), что результатом действия является чувствование.


Если вы насчёт связки читта (как производящей камму силы)  - ведана (как основного "получателя" плода каммы) то в принципе с этим можно согласится.
Однако из этого не следует, что любая ведана - плод каммы.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А что тут обосновывать? Причиной щипоты в данном случае является дым, а не прошлые деяния.


Без прошлых деяний щипоты ведь могло не быть? Не у всех людей слезятся глаза, когда они режут лук...

----------


## Топпер

> Без прошлых деяний щипоты ведь могло не быть? Не у всех людей слезятся глаза, когда они режут лук...


Но вот если брызнуть в глаза "черёмухой" то у всех. По опыту говорю  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (13.03.2013), Сергей Ч (13.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> А что тут обосновывать? Причиной щипоты в данном случае является дым, а не прошлые деяния.


Я признаю, что дымом обусловлены слёзы.
Покажите, что дымом обусловлена щипота.

----------


## Greedy

> Однако из этого не следует, что любая ведана - плод каммы.


Приведите наглядный пример, где ведана не является плод кармы.

----------


## Greedy

> Но вот если брызнуть в глаза "черёмухой" то у всех. По опыту говорю


Слезятся, не значит щиплются.
Слёзы можно вызвать химическим способом. И, вероятнее всего, даже тело пребывающего в дхьяне начнёт плакать.

Но речь идёт о чувствовании.
И утверждается же, что через усилие можно прийти к такому состоянию, в котором прекратится чувствование не только от воздействие хим. веществ на глаза, но и вообще какое угодно чувствование.
Разумно предположить, что то, как чувствуется воздействие хим. веществ на глаза, является не следствием некоего общего для всех шаблона чувствования, а результат неких далёких действий в прошлом, в результате которого сознание сейчас пребывает в таком состоянии, в котором будет именно такое чувствование на данное воздействие.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Что значит без кармы ничего не возникает? Очень много чего возникает. Например деревья. ) Для нас важно понять, что без кармы не возникает перерождения. Вот и всё.


Вот видите, вы считаете что деревья возникают, но Нагарджуна считает что нет. Оба прерожденцы, оба о возникновении, но так по разному, от чего это зависит?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Без прошлых деяний щипоты ведь могло не быть? Не у всех людей слезятся глаза, когда они режут лук...


Да, разного рода  мирские ситуации (например попадание в задымленную местность), могут быть плодом каммы. Но я хотел сказать лишь то, что не все ощущения являются именно плодом каммы - т.е. результатом прошлых деяний. В противном случае возникает неправильное понимание, будто все события обусловлены личными действиями, а всё остальное роли не играет. Подобное убеждение относится к ложным воззрениям- _Пуббекатахету-вада_: вера в то, что любое счастье и страдание проистекает из прошлой каммы (детерминизм прошлого действия).

"Нужно уловить разницу между каммой в контексте природного закона и каммой в этическом отношении. Если говорить о камме как о законе природы, т.е. процессе, который существует в природе и включает в себя широкий спектр обуславливающих факторов, то мы не преувеличиваем роль личностного действия, и говорим, что камма - не единственная причина счастья и страдания. Но на уровне этики подразумевается, что учение о камме используется на практике. Поэтому вся ответственность ложится на человека. Это выражается в словах Будды в Дхаммападе: «Будьте сами себе прибежищем». (Праюдх Паютто)

----------

Богдан Б (14.03.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Приведите наглядный пример, где ведана не является плод кармы.


Молоток уроните себе на ногу, боль от падения не будет плодом каммы.

----------

Богдан Б (14.03.2013), Ондрий (13.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

плод кармы - быть дураком, который делает эксперименты с ногой и молотком ))))

----------

Богдан Б (14.03.2013), Сергей Ч (13.03.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Слезятся, не значит щиплются.
> Слёзы можно вызвать химическим способом. И, вероятнее всего, даже тело пребывающего в дхьяне начнёт плакать.


Т.е. глаза от черёмухи могут слезиться без щипоты? Вы пробовали черёмуху на себе?



> Но речь идёт о чувствовании.
> И утверждается же, что через усилие можно прийти к такому состоянию, в котором прекратится чувствование не только от воздействие хим. веществ на глаза, но и вообще какое угодно чувствование.
> Разумно предположить, что то, как чувствуется воздействие хим. веществ на глаза, является не следствием некоего общего для всех шаблона чувствования, а результат неких далёких действий в прошлом, в результате которого сознание сейчас пребывает в таком состоянии, в котором будет именно такое чувствование на данное воздействие.


Как раз неразумно по той причине, что это противоречит нашему опыту.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Молоток уроните себе на ногу, боль от падения не будет плодом каммы.


Это плод кармы недавних действий - взять молоток, уронить. Но причина, испытать боль может быть заложена давно. Плод кармы и с точки зрения причины и с точки зрения недавних действий.

----------

Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Да, разного рода  мирские ситуации (например попадание в задымленную местность), могут быть плодом каммы. Но я хотел сказать лишь то, что не все ощущения являются именно плодом каммы - т.е. результатом прошлых деяний. В противном случае возникает неправильное понимание, будто все события обусловлены личными действиями, а всё остальное роли не играет. Подобное убеждение относится к ложным воззрениям- _Пуббекатахету-вада_: вера в то, что любое счастье и страдание проистекает из прошлой каммы (детерминизм прошлого действия).


Неверная интерпретация.
Вера в то, что любое счастье и страдание происходит из прошлой кармы, подразумевает невозможность в настоящем прилагать усилия, чтобы обрести счастье или страдание.
Поэтому это ложное воззрение.

А вот как раз вера в то, что любое счастье и страдание происходит из действия, приводит к тому, что можно озаботится тем, чтобы совершать действия, которые ведут к счастью, и не совершать действия, которые ведут к страданию. И быть уверенным, что результат достижим.

----------


## Greedy

> Молоток уроните себе на ногу, боль от падения не будет плодом каммы.


Я считаю данный пример не состоятельным, так как он не учитывает различные состояния сознания, которые могут серьёзным образом повлиять на восприятие.
Не говоря уже о дхьянах, фармакологическое воздействие может привести к полной нечувствительности к боли.

----------


## Ондрий

Вам обоим говорят, что *конкретные* причины для некоего состояния ума (конкретно табуреткой пабашке или конкретно балалайкой) - не все кармические, но и не беспричинные. Не надо путать карму и всеобщую причинность-обусловленность. Это элементарная безграмотность. Вы путаете табуретку (условие) и карму (причину) иметь некое состояние ума.

----------

Bob (13.03.2013), Богдан Б (14.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (14.03.2013), Сергей Ч (13.03.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вера в то, что любое счастье и страдание происходит из прошлой кармы, подразумевает невозможность в настоящем прилагать усилия, чтобы обрести счастье или страдание.
>  Поэтому это ложное воззрение.
> 
>  А вот как раз вера в то, что любое счастье и страдание происходит из действия, приводит к тому, что можно озаботится тем, чтобы совершать действия, которые ведут к счастью, и не совершать действия, которые ведут к страданию. И быть уверенным, что результат достижим.


А чем первое отличается от второго? ) По-моему ничем. Кроме того, что "прошлую карму"  Вы заменили на "действие", что по сути одно и то же.

----------


## Greedy

> Вам обоим говорят, что *конкретные* причины для некоего состояния ума (конкретно табуреткой пабашке или конкретно балалайкой) - не все кармические, но и не беспричинные. Не надо путать карму и всеобщую причинность-обусловленность. Это элементарная безграмотность. Вы путаете табуретку (условие) и карму (причину) иметь некое состояние ума.


Этот вопрос здесь уже давно разрешён.
Решается вопрос, любое ли чувствование является результатом действия, или есть чувствование, которое не результат действия.

И, кстати, уронить молоток себе на ногу - это действие. И согласно озвученной выше схеме, должно привести к чувствованию.
А в более общем случае, любое различение является действие ума, и, соответственно, так же будет приводить к чувствованию.

----------


## Greedy

> А чем первое отличается от второго? ) По-моему ничем. Кроме того, что "прошлую карму"  Вы заменили на "действие", что по сути одно и то же.


Разница в этом уточнении. Если в воззрении сказано именно так, то именно так и надо его рассматривать, а не упрощать, обобщать, чем получая уже другое воззрение.

Это одно из воззрений, указывающих на бесполезность что-либо менять.
Если же убрать "прошлые", оставив только действия, то закон действия станет управляющей силой, согласно которой появится осмысленность изменений.

----------


## Ондрий

Где ж он разрешен-то, если продолжают писать странности.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Разница в этом уточнении. Если в воззрении сказано именно так, то именно так и надо его рассматривать, а не упрощать, обобщать, чем получая уже другое воззрение.
> 
> Это одно из воззрений, указывающих на бесполезность что-либо менять.
> Если же убрать "прошлые", оставив только действия, то закон действия станет управляющей силой, согласно которой появится осмысленность изменений.


Воззрение [о том, что счастье и страдание происходят из прошлой кармы] является пагубным лишь в том случае, если  всё валить на карму, целиком относя её к прошлому. Такое воззрение поощряет бездействие. Вы пассивно ждёте результатов старой каммы и принимаете вещи такими, какие они есть, не пытаясь размышлять над тем как их исправить или улучшить. Именно поэтому я и говорил, что не стоит утверждать, что ВСЕ ощущения являются плодом кармы, как Вы писали об этом раньше. 

"Послушай, Сивака. Бывает так, что некоторые чувства возникают из-за желчи… из-за слизи… из-за внутренних ветров… из-за комбинации телесных жидкостей… из-за перемены времён года… из-за неаккуратного ухода за телом… из-за жёсткого обращения… из-за результата каммы. Поэтому те жрецы и отшельники, которые имеют воззрение: «Что бы человек ни испытывал - удовольствие, боль, или ни-удовольствие-ни-боль - всё это полностью обусловлено тем, что было сделано [им] прежде» - упускают то, что они знают сами, упускают то, с чем соглашаются в миру. Поэтому я говорю, что такие жрецы и отшельники ошибаются".

----------

Богдан Б (14.03.2013), Ондрий (13.03.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

думаете и эта цитата поможет?  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> думаете и эта цитата поможет?


Всегда надеюсь на это. )

----------

Ондрий (13.03.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Где ж он разрешен-то, если продолжают писать странности.


Если посмотреть на вопрос о падении молотка на ногу с позиции различения, то объективна ситуация должна всегда оставаться такой, какая она есть. Объективно, это действие приведёт к чувствованию, которое в свою очередь состоит из чувства именно этой ситуации. И объективно это чувство будет негативным.

Отсюда, из цепочки, *действие -> чувствование* выводится весь спектр поведения для низшего типа личности.
Избегать действий, объективно ведущих к неприятному чувствованию.
Совершать действия, объективно ведущие к приятному чувствованию.

----------


## Greedy

> Воззрение [о том, что счастье и страдание происходят из прошлой кармы] является пагубным лишь в том случае, если  всё валить на карму, целиком относя её к прошлому. Такое воззрение поощряет бездействие. Вы пассивно ждёте результатов старой каммы и принимаете вещи такими, какие они есть, не пытаясь размышлять над тем как их исправить или улучшить. Именно поэтому я и говорил, что не стоит утверждать, что ВСЕ ощущения являются плодом кармы, как Вы писали об этом раньше.


Пассивно ждать результатов можно только в том случае, если воззрение не позволяет изменить положение вещей.
Поэтому "прошлая" - это очень важное дополнение.

Если же воззрение говорит, что путём правильных действий можно настрогать благоприятное чувствование в будущем, то просиживание штанов будет только в случае, если всем доволен.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А вот ежели кому ндравится холодец--это карма али нет? ))

----------


## Ондрий

яж говорил - бестолку цитировать сутры

----------


## Ондрий

> А вот ежели кому ндравится холодец--это карма али нет? ))


Для жены у плиты любые причуды мужа - тяжелая карма)))

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если посмотреть на вопрос о падении молотка на ногу с позиции различения, то объективна ситуация должна всегда оставаться такой, какая она есть. Объективно, это действие приведёт к чувствованию, которое в свою очередь состоит из чувства именно этой ситуации. И объективно это чувство будет негативным.
> 
> Отсюда, из цепочки, *действие -> чувствование* выводится весь спектр поведения для низшего типа личности.
> Избегать действий, объективно ведущих к неприятному чувствованию.
> Совершать действия, объективно ведущие к приятному чувствованию.


Так речь-то о том, что не всегда чувствование является  результатом действий (кармы).

----------

Богдан Б (14.03.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Это плод кармы недавних действий - взять молоток, уронить. Но причина, испытать боль может быть заложена давно. Плод кармы и с точки зрения причины и с точки зрения недавних действий.


Может. Если, например, вы случайно молоток себе на ногу уронили, тогда это может быть результатом каммы. А если специально - это результат действия читты.

----------

Bob (13.03.2013), Богдан Б (14.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я считаю данный пример не состоятельным, так как он не учитывает различные состояния сознания, которые могут серьёзным образом повлиять на восприятие.
> Не говоря уже о дхьянах, фармакологическое воздействие может привести к полной нечувствительности к боли.


Вы просили пример - я привёл. Про фармакологию: если будет блокирована нервные рецепторы то просто не будет контакта.

----------


## Greedy

> Так речь-то о том, что не всегда чувствование является  результатом действий (кармы).


Сам по себе дисбаланс желчи, слизи и т.д. вызвать чувствование не может. Нужно ещё сознание, которое обратит внимание на изменения, происходящие в теле.  И здесь также сработает дхармовый механизм: сознание произведёт различение, что породит чувствование, основанное на этом различении.

Причиной (изменяющейся реальностью) является дисбаланс желчи, слизи и т.д., но порождающим чувствование является действие ума.
Отсюда следует, что для низшей личности крайне важно заботится о благополучии тела, чтобы избегать даже ничтожных действий ума, порождающих неприятное чувствование.

----------


## Топпер

> А вот ежели кому ндравится холодец--это карма али нет? ))


Бывает такой холодец у некоторых поваров, что никому не нравится.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Отсюда следует, что для низшей личности крайне важно заботится о благополучии тела, чтобы избегать даже ничтожных действий ума, порождающих неприятное чувствование.


Ничтожных действий следует избегать всем типам личности. )) 
_"Даже хотя ваше воззрение высоко, как небо, пусть ваши поступки будут тоньше муки"_. (с) 
Т.е. внимательность к действиям тела, речи и ума важна для всех.

----------

Богдан Б (14.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Про фармакологию: если будет блокирована нервные рецепторы то просто не будет контакта.


В этом согласен.

Но именно сознательные действия создают инерциальность ума, речи и тела, которые в будущем определят даже то, как я буду заботится о своём теле. И таким образом дисбаланс желчи и т.д. в этой жизни будет опосредованно связан с когда-то принятым решением что-то не делать или делать неправильно.

----------

Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В этом согласен.
> 
> Но именно сознательные действия создают инерциальность ума, речи и тела, которые в будущем определят даже то, как я буду заботится о своём теле. И таким образом дисбаланс желчи и т.д. в этой жизни будет опосредованно связан с когда-то принятым решением что-то не делать или делать неправильно.


Так об этом и речь, что *опосредованно*. Как косвенная причина - конечно. Само тело - в этом плане плод каммы от прошлых действий. Общее здоровье или уродство или ещё какие-либо врождённые дефекты или болезни при этом будут определены каммой (наследственные ещё и родителями, но в данном случае это не суть). А вот как работать с этим плодом каммы (телом) - это уже зависит от наших усилий. Например неправильное питание при слабой печении будет вызывать боль. И здесь уже *непосредственной причиной* боли будет пища (растройство желчи). Или *непосредственной причиной* ощущения холода зимой будет климат, а не ввергающая камма.

Или возьмём случай с нападением гопников: допустим, случайно напали. В этом случае причиной болезненных ощущений будет камма, выраженная через кулаки и ноги гопников. 
Но если вы выйдете на Красную площадь с белой лентой и плакатом: "Тандем в отставку", то причиной болезненных ощущений будет не камма, а ваш ум.

----------

Богдан Б (14.03.2013), Сергей Ч (13.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Смысл приведенной Сивака сутры не так однозначен. Мне более понятен комментарий ученого Тхеравады Ньянапоника Тхеры. http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....021.than.html в котором он говорит, что и сама указанная причина чувствования, такая как аскетизм является сама по себе уже результатом прошлой кармы.

----------


## Кунсанг

> ТНапример неправильное питание при слабой печении будет вызывать боль. И здесь уже *непосредственной причиной* боли будет пища (растройство желчи). Или *непосредственной причиной* ощущения холода зимой будет климат, а не ввергающая камма.
> 
> Или возьмём случай с нападением гопников: допустим, случайно напали. В этом случае причиной болезненных ощущений будет камма, выраженная через кулаки и ноги гопников. 
> Но если вы выйдете на Красную площадь с белой лентой и плакатом: "Тандем в отставку", то причиной болезненных ощущений будет не камма, а ваш ум.


Я приводил в качестве довода ады, там тоже причиной болезненных ощущений будет не карма, а климат? Механизм то одинаков. Поэтому у вас противоречие. Ощущение жары в аду это климат ада по-вашему, но это не так. Ощущения жары в аду продолжительное время это тоже карма. То есть по вашему ввергающая карма ввергла в ад, а кальпы там проведенные в жарком климате это уже извините не карма, а природа такая в аду.

----------


## Greedy

> Или возьмём случай с нападением гопников: допустим, случайно напали. В этом случае причиной болезненных ощущений будет камма, выраженная через кулаки и ноги гопников. 
> Но если вы выйдете на Красную площадь с белой лентой и плакатом: "Тандем в отставку", то причиной болезненных ощущений будет не камма, а ваш ум.


Вы используете слово "камма", подразумевая только "каммический плод".
В той литературе, что читал я, "камма" - это действие, "каммический плод" - это результат действия.

Поэтому, если нападение гопников случайно, то это результат далёких действий. Если удар дубинкой по голове спровоцирован намеренно, то это результат текущих действий. И то, и другое - следствие закона каммы. И то, и другое - каммический плод. За тем и другим стоит действие.

Если же под словом "камма" понимать "каммический плод", то получается как раз неверное воззрение, согласно которому, всё происходящее - плоды прошлого и ничего нельзя изменить.

----------

Нико (14.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы используете слово "камма", подразумевая только "каммический плод".
> В той литературе, что читал я, "камма" - это действие, "каммический плод" - это результат действия.
> 
> Если же под словом "камма" понимать "каммический плод", то получается как раз неверное воззрение, согласно которому, всё происходящее - плоды прошлого и ничего нельзя изменить.


Камма - это намеренные действия. Плоды каммы - это камма пхала. Возвращаясь к предмету нашего разговора, повторю-  не надо путать камму и всеобщую причинность-обусловленность. Неправильное воззрение - это как раз таки  преувеличивание роли личностного действия, когда  камма полагается  единственной причиной разного рода чувств.




> Поэтому, если нападение гопников случайно, то это результат далёких действий.


Это и есть пример одного из убеждений, противоположных закону каммы - Пуббекатахету-вада: вера в то, что любое счастье и страдание проистекает из прошлой каммы. 
Изучение закона каммы исключительно на уровне условностей иногда ведёт к упрощённому взгляду на вещи, как, например, к вере, что некий человек, совершив такую и такую камму в определённый день, десять лет спустя получит плохой плод. Причинно-следственный процесс, таким образом, рассматривается как единичный прыжок на десять лет вперёд. Вся череда событий не берётся в рассмотрение, и поэтому реальный процесс увидеть очень сложно. Если же изучать тот же случай в рамках фактического процесса событий, то можно увидеть взаимосвязь действий причин и следствий в большей полноте и деталях, что покажет подлинную значимость возникших результатов и того, как они возникли. Поэтому Будда подчёркивает необходимость рассмотрения каммы в её связи с потоком причин и следствий. Любые степени вовлечённости собственных сил или же внешних факторов нужно рассматривать в связи с этим процессом. В противном случае возникает неправильное понимание, будто все события обусловлены только личными действиями (каммой), а всё остальное роли не играет. 
Бузусловно, Будда не отрицал важности прошлой каммы, поскольку она играет роль в процессе причин и следствий, оказывая тем самым влияние на настоящий момент в качестве одного из определяющих факторов. Но это просто одно из условий, а не единственная сверхъестественная сила, которая определяет все события будущего. Механизм действия каммы очень сложен. Например, если принять Ваш упрощённый взгляд на действие каммы, что мол нападение гопников - это результат прошлых действий, то выходит, что действия гопников каким-то образом были обусловлены моей прошлой каммой, а их собственные загрязнения сознания (клеши) тут как бы и не причём.  :Smilie:

----------

Ittosai (14.03.2013), Богдан Б (14.03.2013), Топпер- (14.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

Топпер. "Случайно напали". А случайности вообще бывают?

----------


## Greedy

> Это и есть пример одного из убеждений, противоположных закону каммы - Пуббекатахету-вада: вера в то, что любое счастье и страдание проистекает из прошлой каммы.


Выше уже была приведена критика такой трактовки кармы, как соответствие её пуббекатахету-ваде.
Более того, в том источнике, в котором приводится это воззрение (пуббекатахету-вада), говорится, что придерживающиеся его говорят о бессмысленности что-либо менять и практикуют бездействие.

Воззрение, что любое действие (а не только прошлое) имеет последствия, не может привести к такому выводу, что ничего нельзя изменить, всё предопределено, поэтому надо бездействовать. Так что это воззрение нельзя отнести к пуббекатахету-ваде.




> Например, если принять Ваш упрощённый взгляд на действие каммы, что мол нападение гопников - это результат прошлых действий, то выходит, что действия гопников каким-то образом были обусловлены моей прошлой каммой, а их собственные загрязнения сознания (клеши) тут как бы и не причём.


Вам знаком принцип сложения действий?
Например, запускаешь механизм, который кидает камни. Если после этого пойти в зоне полёта камней, то камни меня ударят.

И Будда не однократно приводил подобные объяснения, когда рассказывал, почему те или иные массово получили кармическое воздаяние. Они вместе в прошлых жизнях творили такие-то бесчинства, и теперь их вместе смыло плодом тех действий.

В отношении гопников это правило действует следующим образом.
В прошлых жизнях их озлобляли, провоцировали в них проявление негативного поведения. В этой жизни они работают как автоматы, привычно проявляя свои негативные эмоции. И те люди, которые беспечно относятся к проявлению негативных эмоций других, попадают под их "камни".

Может ли человек, не имеющих к этим существам отношения, попасть под их камни? Согласно учению Будды - нет.
Может ли человек, имеющий к этим существам отношение, не попасть под их камни? Может, если будет избегать встречи с этими существами. А если изменит своё поведение более кардинально, то может кардинальным образом смягчить результат будущей случайной встречи с этими существами.

----------

Сергей Ч (14.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Воззрение, что любое действие (а не только прошлое) имеет последствия, не может привести к такому выводу, что ничего нельзя изменить, всё предопределено, поэтому надо бездействовать. Так что это воззрение нельзя отнести к пуббекатахету-ваде.


Да, воззрение о том, что любое действие (а не только прошлое) имеет последствия не противоречит закону действия каммы. Но к пуббекатахету-ваде можно отнести утверждение, что ВСЕ чувства являются исключительно результатом или плодом каммы. Тогда как помимо каммы Будда называет иные причины возникновения тех или иных чувств - _"некоторые чувства возникают из-за желчи… из-за слизи… из-за внутренних ветров… из-за комбинации телесных жидкостей… из-за перемены времён года… из-за неаккуратного ухода за телом… из-за жёсткого обращения.."_.




> Вам знаком принцип сложения действий?
>  Например, запускаешь механизм, который кидает камни. Если после этого пойти в зоне полёта камней, то камни меня ударят.
> 
> И Будда не однократно приводил подобные объяснения, когда рассказывал, почему те или иные массово получили кармическое воздаяние. Они вместе в прошлых жизнях творили такие-то бесчинства, и теперь их вместе смыло плодом тех действий.
> 
>  В отношении гопников это правило действует следующим образом.
>  В прошлых жизнях их озлобляли, провоцировали в них проявление негативного поведения. В этой жизни они работают как автоматы, привычно проявляя свои негативные эмоции. И те люди, которые беспечно относятся к проявлению негативных эмоций других, попадают под их "камни".


Хорошая аналогия. Здесь нет возражений.




> Может ли человек, не имеющих к этим существам отношения, попасть под их камни? Согласно учению Будды - нет.
>  Может ли человек, имеющий к этим существам отношение, не попасть под их камни? Может, если будет избегать встречи с этими существами. А если изменит своё поведение более кардинально, то может кардинальным образом смягчить результат будущей случайной встречи с этими существами.


А что Вы скажите по поводу случая с Дэвадаттой, когда тот из зависти хотел причинить вред Будде, и сбросил на него камень, повредивший ему ногу?

----------

Богдан Б (14.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Топпер. "Случайно напали". А случайности вообще бывают?


Напали из-за расстройства пищеварения.
Или ветер не в ту сторону подул.
А это не кармические факторы (по тхераваде) )))))

----------

Нико (14.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Напали из-за расстройства пищеварения.
> Или ветер не в ту сторону подул.
> А это не кармические факторы (по тхераваде) )))))


Да, в Тхераваде не считают, что природные явления в прямом смысле производятся  кармой живых существ.  :Smilie:

----------

Богдан Б (14.03.2013), Сергей Хос (14.03.2013), Топпер- (14.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> . Но к пуббекатахету-ваде можно отнести утверждение, что ВСЕ чувства являются исключительно результатом или плодом каммы.


Нельзя. Это другое учение.
Пуббе-ката-хету--вада - это в-прошлой-жизни--сделанное--причина--учение.
Учение о том, что причиной является сделанное в прошлой жизни.




> Тогда как помимо каммы Будда называет иные причины возникновения тех или иных чувств - _"некоторые чувства возникают из-за желчи… из-за слизи… из-за внутренних ветров… из-за комбинации телесных жидкостей… из-за перемены времён года… из-за неаккуратного ухода за телом… из-за жёсткого обращения.."_.


Речи не идёт о прямой причине. Отдалённая причина - всегда действие.
Из учения известно, что причиной страдания являются действия, смешанные с клешами. Причиной счастья - действия, свободные от клеш.
Если бы причиной страдания были не только действия, смешанные с клешами, а что-то ещё, то Будда не говорил, что можно преодолеть страдания. Так как страдания будут возникать по другим причинам.

Сама клеша без действия ничего не производит.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Речи не идёт о прямой причине. Отдалённая причина - всегда действие.
> Из учения известно, что причиной страдания являются действия, смешанные с клешами. Причиной счастья - действия, свободные от клеш.
> Если бы причиной страдания были не только действия, смешанные с клешами, а что-то ещё, то Будда не говорил, что можно преодолеть страдания. Так как страдания будут возникать по другим причинам.


Бханте Топпер уже писал о том, что никто не спорит с тем, что опосредованно можно говорить, что главной причиной является действие (камма). Например само тело - в этом плане плод каммы от прошлых действий - не будь тела, не было бы и условий для возникновения разного рода чувств. Но непосредственной причиной  ощущения холода зимой будет климат, а не ввергающая камма. Безусловно, между всем этим существует связь, ибо принципы каммы на уровне закона природы и на уровне этики (действия) не противоречат, а напротив - поддерживают друг друга. Таким образом, помимо наших намеренных действий (каммы), влияющих на течение причинно-следствинных потоков, есть ещё процессы, существующие в природе и включающие в себя широкий спектр обуславливающих факторов. Именно в этом смысле камма - не единственная причина возникновения чувств, как это полагали те же Нигантхи.

----------

Богдан Б (14.03.2013), Сергей Хос (14.03.2013), Топпер- (14.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Смысл приведенной Сивака сутры не так однозначен. Мне более понятен комментарий ученого Тхеравады Ньянапоника Тхеры. http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....021.than.html в котором он говорит, что и сама указанная причина чувствования, такая как аскетизм является сама по себе уже результатом прошлой кармы.


Вы его неправильно поняли. В этом же комментарии и ссылки на сутты есть ссылки на две сутты вот эту и вот эту
В первой из них Будда говорит о том, что глаз и прочие органы - наследники каммы. С этим тут никто и не спорил. А во второй сутте Будда критикует воззрение джайнов на тему того, что: 



> «Монахи, есть некоторые жрецы и отшельники, у которых есть такое воззрение и которые учат так: «Что бы человек ни испытывал - удовольствие, боль или ни-удовольствие-ни-боль, - *всё это обусловлено тем, что было [им] сделано в прошлом*. Поэтому, с помощью аскетизма уничтожив прошлые действия, и не делая новых действий, нет последствий в будущем. Когда нет последствий в будущем, наступает окончание действия. С окончанием действия наступает окончание страдания. С окончанием страдания наступает окончание чувствования. С окончанием чувствования всякое горе и страдание будет исчерпано». Таково учение Нигантхов.





> Я приводил в качестве довода ады, там тоже причиной болезненных ощущений будет не карма, а климат? Механизм то одинаков. Поэтому у вас противоречие. Ощущение жары в аду это климат ада по-вашему, но это не так. Ощущения жары в аду продолжительное время это тоже карма. То есть по вашему ввергающая карма ввергла в ад, а кальпы там проведенные в жарком климате это уже извините не карма, а природа такая в аду.


Конечно, ощущения ада - это не от каммы. В Аду все испытывают одинаковый жар или одинаковый холод также, как все живущие в России испытывают холод зимой, если выходят на улицу.

----------

Богдан Б (14.03.2013), Сергей Ч (14.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер. "Случайно напали". А случайности вообще бывают?


Вот это, как раз, от каммы зависит.

----------


## Топпер

> Вы используете слово "камма", подразумевая только "каммический плод".
> В той литературе, что читал я, "камма" - это действие, "каммический плод" - это результат действия.


Нападение - это каммавипака от какой-либо каммы.



> Если же под словом "камма" понимать "каммический плод", то получается как раз неверное воззрение, согласно которому, всё происходящее - плоды прошлого и ничего нельзя изменить.


Иногда, действительно, нельзя, если неблагая камма мощная. Как это, например, произошло с Сакьями, которых даже неоднократное вмешательство Будды не смогло спасти от смерти. Иногда можно. Например, если у вас короткоствол с собой будет  :Smilie:

----------

Богдан Б (14.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (14.03.2013), Ондрий (14.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Конечно, ощущения ада - это не от каммы. В Аду все испытывают одинаковый жар или одинаковый холод также, как все живущие в России испытывают холод зимой, если выходят на улицу.


Это очень неправдоподобно звучит. Там такая температура, что тела сгорают, просто так такие страдания не испытывают. Помимо кармы ввергающей в рождение, есть завершающая карма которая определяет жизнь живого существа после рождения. Ощущения после рождения это завершающая карма. По вашему же родился человеком например, а все остальное уже не карма, что он ощущает. Погода зимой холодная, такие законы природы.

----------

Chikara (14.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Это очень неправдоподобно звучит. Там такая температура, что тела сгорают, просто так такие страдания не испытывают.


Ну, знаете....  ад - это вообще звучит не совсем правдоподобно 



> Помимо кармы ввергающей в рождение, есть завершающая карма которая определяет жизнь живого существа после рождения.


Есть таковая.



> Ощущения после рождения это завершающая карма.


Не всегда.



> По вашему же родился человеком например, а все остальное уже не карма, что он ощущает. Погода зимой холодная, такие законы природы.


Вернитесь к обсуждаемой нами сутте. Там Будда чётко говорит, что не все ощущения из-за каммы. То, что зимой погода холодная - очевидно, что из-за законов природы, а не из-за вашей каммы.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вернитесь к обсуждаемой нами сутте. Там Будда чётко говорит, что не все ощущения из-за каммы. То, что зимой погода холодная - очевидно, что из-за законов природы, а не из-за вашей каммы.


Хорошо, Ньянапоника Тхера говорит в комментарии, что одна из причин ощущений, которая не карма, которая аскетизм по этой сутре, в то же время сама является результатом кармы. Как же так получается, что чувство вызвано аскетизмом, но не кармой, но сам по себе аскетизм уже результат кармы.

----------

Chikara (14.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Хорошо, Ньянапоника Тхера говорит в комментарии, что одна из причин ощущений, которая не карма, которая аскетизм по этой сутре, в то же время сама является результатом кармы. Как же так получается, что чувство вызвано аскетизмом, но не кармой, но сам по себе аскетизм уже результат кармы.


Вы и Ньянапонику неправильно понимаете. Выдернули один пассаж, который вас устраивает и пытаетесь на него опираться. Вы почитайте сутты к которым он отсылает. Ссылки я привёл выше.

----------

Сергей Ч (14.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вы и Ньянапонику неправильно понимаете. Выдернули один пассаж, который вас устраивает и пытаетесь на него опираться. Вы почитайте сутты к которым он отсылает. Ссылки я привёл выше.


Смотрю первую сутру и вижу что старая карма это нечто, что ощущается. Все правильно. Получается, нечто, что ощущается это старая карма. 

[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, я научу вас новой камме, старой камме, прекращению каммы и пути, ведущему к прекращению каммы. Слушайте внимательно, я буду говорить. 
И что такое, монахи, старая камма? Глаз - это старая камма, которую следует видеть как порождённую волением и как нечто, что ощущается. Ухо… нос… язык… тело… ум - это старая камма, которую следует видеть как порождённую волением и как нечто, что ощущается. Это называется старой каммой.
И что такое, монахи, новая камма? Это любое действие, которое осуществляется кем-либо сейчас посредством тела, речи или ума. Это называется новой каммой. 
И что такое, монахи, прекращение каммы? Когда кто-либо достигает освобождения посредством прекращения действия телом, действия речью, действия умом, то это называется прекращением каммы.
И что такое, монахи, путь, ведущий к прекращению каммы? Это этот самый Благородный Восьмеричный Путь:

----------

Chikara (14.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Хорошо, Ньянапоника Тхера говорит в комментарии, что одна из причин ощущений, которая не карма, которая аскетизм по этой сутре, в то же время сама является результатом кармы. Как же так получается, что чувство вызвано аскетизмом, но не кармой, но сам по себе аскетизм уже результат кармы.


Намеренные действия, направленные на истязание тела (т.е. то что мы называем аскетизмом) - это камма, а не результат каммы. Сколько можно повторять, что сами действия в принципе не могут быть кармическим плодом. Детерминизм действия - это ложное воззрение, противоположное учению о камме.
Здесь следует вспомнить данное Буддой определение каммы: _"О бхиккху, это намерение (четана), я называю каммой. Создав намерение, действуют телом, речью и умом"_.

----------

Богдан Б (15.03.2013), Топпер- (14.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Учение о карме очень обширное. Действие тоже может совершаться как результат кармы. Результатов кармы может быть много. В основном говорится о резуьтате как созревшем, соответствующем по опыту, затем результат по склонности и преобладающий. Совершая убийство, в будущем испытывают склонность к убийству и это результат по склонности. Поскольку Топпер посоветовал возвратиться к Сивака сутре, заметил, что в сутре по ссылке, как раз говорися о том, что нечто ощущаемое это старая карма или по другому результат старой кармы. О чем мы и спорили.

----------

Chikara (14.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Смотрю первую сутру и вижу что старая карма это нечто, что ощущается. Все правильно. Получается, нечто, что ощущается это старая карма. 
> [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, я научу вас новой камме, старой камме, прекращению каммы и пути, ведущему к прекращению каммы. Слушайте внимательно, я буду говорить. 
> И что такое, монахи, старая камма? Глаз - это старая камма, которую следует видеть как порождённую волением и как нечто, что ощущается. Ухо… нос… язык… тело… ум - это старая камма, которую следует видеть как порождённую волением и как нечто, что ощущается. Это называется старой каммой.


Естественно глаз ощущается. Странно если бы было по-другому. Достаточно Патиччасамуппаду посмотреть.



> И что такое, монахи, новая камма? Это любое действие, которое осуществляется кем-либо сейчас посредством тела, речи или ума. Это называется новой каммой.


Как видите Будда не пишет, что это любое действие *под воздействием старой каммы*.

----------


## Кунсанг

Посмотрите

И что такое, монахи, старая камма? Глаз - это старая камма, которую следует видеть как порождённую волением и как нечто, что ощущается. Ухо… нос… язык… тело… ум - это старая камма, которую следует видеть как порождённую волением и как нечто, что ощущается. Это называется старой каммой.

То есть говорится, ЭТО СТАРАЯ КАРМА, КОТОРУЮ СЛЕДУЕТ ВИДЕТЬ КАК ПОРОЖДЕННУЮ ВОЛЕНИЕМ И КАК НЕЧТО, ЧТО ОЩУЩАЕТСЯ. 

Ньянапоника Тхера как раз отсылает к этой сутре, имея в виду что все ощущения и есть плоды кармы. Ум и ощущения ума это старая карма. Но здесь буквально написано что ум это старая карма и глаз это старая карма. Скорее глаз это результат старой кармы.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Как видите Будда не пишет, что это любое действие *под воздействием старой каммы*.


Здесь Будда не пишет также, что это происходит не под воздействием старой кармы. Он пишет новая карма осуществляется посредством чего. Умом кстати говорит, что создается.

----------


## Кунсанг

Строчки из Дхаммапады говорят о том, что карма есть суть Учения Будды, вы же задвигаете ее на какой-то дальний план, за погоду, желчь и т.д. говоря что на карме не сошлось все. Однако судя по этим строкам как раз на карме все сошлось. Практика буддизма это есть практика кармы говорится в этих строках. 

sdig pa ci yang mi bya zhing
 dge ba phun sum tshogs par bya
 rang gi sems ni yongs su 'dul
 'di ni sangs rgyas bstan pa yin

 Не совершая никаких злодеяний,
 В совершенстве творя добродетель,
 Полностью укроти свой ум.
 Это есть Учение Будды!

Затем - все ли ощущения являются ли плодом кармы идет спор. Я говорю, что все ощущения есть плод кармический, но это не означает, что все строго преодопределено в то же время. Мы можем влиять на карму свою, изменять ее. Допустим, нам стало жарко в комнате, мы пошли и открыли окно. Иногда у нас нет выбора и мы вынуждены что-то испытывать долгое время. Это тоже карма, а не внешние условия. Допустим карма бедности. Вокруг много условий, кто-то богат рядом с нами и т.д. но наша карма привела нас к бедности, а не экономическая ситуация в стране.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Конечно, ощущения ада - это не от каммы. В Аду все испытывают одинаковый жар или одинаковый холод также, как все живущие в России испытывают холод зимой, если выходят на улицу.


То, что ощущения ада, это не от кармы, это конечно абсурд. То же самое с погодой в России. В России живущие если выйдут на улицу, не испытают одинаковый холод. Кто очень тепло одет, в шубы, валенки, и те, кто одет не так хорошо, будут испытывать разные чувства. Здесь становится понятно, что это зависит от кармы самого индивида, то, что он испытывает. Если он будет одет очень легко, он будет испытывать сильный холод и трястись от него, это зависит от его кармы. Условие - погода, но причина -его карма.

----------


## Топпер

Прошу прощения. Я уехал в командировку. Продолжить смогу дней через десять.

----------

